# CONNECTIONS 4 #99



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a good idea. Only the needle you wrap the yarn around determines the size of the stitch. Usually that is the right hand needle.


Xiang said:


> That's a bit of hard luck for your bamboo needle tip, I hope you find another set in the same size; although you can use a size smaller tip on one end of your cable, and use the correct sized tip to knit with. The smaller tip won't affect the tension, unless it is used on the working end of the cable, and the smaller tip might make the stitches a little easier to knit into! I often do this, and I get a much smoother fabric with some yarns. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> It would be great to have the rental house sold. I think working with Sound Transit on our house is going to take awhile. They gave us our offer a couple of weeks ago. It's on the low side. We will be getting our own appraisal and have spoken with an attorney and hopefully will be meeting with him soon. We have up to 120 days from date of offer to work on this. Once we finally agree to something they say it will take up to 100 days for closing. At this rate, we could well be moving in December. Not a pleasant time of the year around here to be moving. If allgoes well (we can hope), I would like to move mid-October. We'll see what happens.


We moved out of our last house in December, had to clear the ice off the drive before the removal men arrived or they would never have got the furniture up it. Not the best time of the year. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from another dull day in Wales, where has the sunshine gone? Today might be log day if the farmer remembers, time to pack my bag. If only. I spent most of yesterday in the frog pond again, I made a habit of that in Blackpool, so last night was catch up time. I've re-started the Mother of all Shawls again but hopefully am into it now. Have a good day you all, hope the weather is better for you than it is here. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning It sounds like you forgot to pack the sunshine when you left Blackpool. At least it appeared you had great weather there.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another dull day in Wales, where has the sunshine gone? Today might be log day if the farmer remembers, time to pack my bag. If only. I spent most of yesterday in the frog pond again, I made a habit of that in Blackpool, so last night was catch up time. I've re-started the Mother of all Shawls again but hopefully am into it now. Have a good day you all, hope the weather is better for you than it is here. See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey and the sun is trying to come out. Didn't do very much yesterday as my leg was still very painful. Couldn't even sit so I had to have my recliner tipped right back. I have made an appointment with the doctor for tomorrow as I want to get it sorted out before I go away. Did manage to get three brooches finished so there is always an upside.

Pam I hope you get your house prices sorted soon and you get the right price for it and also that you get a buyer for the rental house. Sending you calming hugs.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. The woodpecker is on the roof again as I type this and I swear its getting louder. Its over 60's today and I think the cleaning lady is coming too.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hate blisters and that uneven ground may not have been the best for your knees, but sure would love to have so many beautiful places to walk. I know I would get out each day with such wonderful sites.


I had no idea this place existed, my DD lives 5 minutes away from it and I'm not sure they've been there either! I'm sure the kids would love to go and feed the donkeys, might all go when DS and family are here!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's all a huge bother. Sound Transit will give us up to $7,500 to pay for an attorney and up yo $5,000 for an appraisal (and they don't cost anywhere near that). We just need to dig deep for the patience and strength to get through this. The end is sight but we don't know what it will look like. :sm01:
> 
> No, the rental house is empty. Finally getting drier weather so Mr Ric can hopefully get the roofing issues taken care of. We have a person interested. Just need to get together on a price agreeable to both parties. I hope it works out sooner rather than later.


So do we Pam, I think we are all stressed for you so you don't need to be! Really hope it all goes a lot smoother than you expect! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Left knee and shoulder still hurting today, Dd had an appointment today with her neurologist and when I woke up had a funny feeling that I should call and verify the appointment with them well they were closed today because of Memorial Day sooo I obviously wrote it down wrong and when they call to verify I half listen to them so I think we missed it will have to call them tomorrow and find out!


Thank goodness you checked, that would have been a wasted journey!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another dull day in Wales, where has the sunshine gone? Today might be log day if the farmer remembers, time to pack my bag. If only. I spent most of yesterday in the frog pond again, I made a habit of that in Blackpool, so last night was catch up time. I've re-started the Mother of all Shawls again but hopefully am into it now. Have a good day you all, hope the weather is better for you than it is here. See you later. xx


Hi dear!! Sorry to hear the you-know-whats are on the way, run, runaway now!!!! Just looked at the MOA shawl, it looks quite similar to the Lala's Easy Shawl, might make that with some of my half-price yarn from Vivian's. I have finished that pink sequined one-row-pattern scarf and the Mr Spock Hat, although I am having trouble getting the ears in the right place!! The poor lad has picked up MRSA now, you have to ask why life is being so unkind to him!

You have a good day too! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey and the sun is trying to come out. Didn't do very much yesterday as my leg was still very painful. Couldn't even sit so I had to have my recliner tipped right back. I have made an appointment with the doctor for tomorrow as I want to get it sorted out before I go away. Did manage to get three brooches finished so there is always an upside.
> 
> Pam I hope you get your house prices sorted soon and you get the right price for it and also that you get a buyer for the rental house. Sending you calming hugs.


Sorry to hear your leg is still playing you up, hope the doc can give you something for the pain. Big article in Woman's Weekly about Movelate Gel, might be worth a try!! Pictures of the brooches please!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Sorry you are still having pain. Good idea getting expert opinion so you can move and sit without pain.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey and the sun is trying to come out. Didn't do very much yesterday as my leg was still very painful. Couldn't even sit so I had to have my recliner tipped right back. I have made an appointment with the doctor for tomorrow as I want to get it sorted out before I go away. Did manage to get three brooches finished so there is always an upside.
> 
> Pam I hope you get your house prices sorted soon and you get the right price for it and also that you get a buyer for the rental house. Sending you calming hugs.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. The woodpecker is on the roof again as I type this and I swear its getting louder. Its over 60's today and I think the cleaning lady is coming too.


Hope she does as good a job this time! Is that right that you've been looking on Amazon at air-guns for the woodpecker? Wouldn't blame you!! xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I do not think I would enjoy that woodpecker. Hope your enjoy your outing.


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. The woodpecker is on the roof again as I type this and I swear its getting louder. Its over 60's today and I think the cleaning lady is coming too.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The hardest thing for me is placing ears or eyes or noses or mouth on a project. The last pattern I bought had you place a marker where the add ons were to be placed. I found that so helpful. Spock definitely needs his ears in the right spot. Good luck with that. Keeping the young man in my thoughts.


London Girl said:


> Hi dear!! Sorry to hear the you-know-whats are on the way, run, runaway now!!!! Just looked at the MOA shawl, it looks quite similar to the Lala's Easy Shawl, might make that with some of my half-price yarn from Vivian's. I have finished that pink sequined one-row-pattern scarf and the Mr Spock Hat, although I am having trouble getting the ears in the right place!! The poor lad has picked up MRSA now, you have to ask why life is being so unkind to him!
> 
> You have a good day too! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> The hardest thing for me is placing ears or eyes or noses or mouth on a project. The last pattern I bought had you place a marker where the add ons were to be placed. I found that so helpful. Spock definitely needs his ears in the right spot. Good luck with that. Keeping the young man in my thoughts.


Thanks for that jinx, so wish I could do more but it's in the lap of the gods and medics now :sm19: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, so I typed a load of stuff and then accidentally deleted it!! In brief, going to see Pirates of the Caribbean this afternoon, although I have heard that it's not all that. Also have to pick up Liv's birthday gift, she is 10 on Thursday but we are all going out to Hever Castle for the day tomorrow http://www.hevercastle.co.uk/ On Thursday, she is going to Kidzania at the Westfield Mall in Shepherds Bush, it looks like so much fun, she'll love it!! http://uk.westfield.com/london/entertainment/kids/kidzania.

Have spent a good chunk of the morning cyber chatting to a lad I used to work with in a local shop in the 70s, had a good laugh about our horrible old boss and some of the tricks we all used to get up to. He lives in Perth Australia now. Came across him while looking at a facebook page called Growing up in South London in the 50s and 60s, fascinating stuff for me on there!!

Have a good one everybody, catch you later! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:19 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Sunny right now, but rain and thunder were supposed to start overnight and will be starting later and continuing for a couple of days. All the flowers that DD planted and getting well watered. I need to clip my fingernails, I keep hitting the wrong keys.
Last night's knitting was rounds of twisted rib for the bottom of a cotton tank (2nd time).


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, so I typed a load of stuff and then accidentally deleted it!! In brief, going to see Pirates of the Caribbean this afternoon, although I have heard that it's not all that. Also have to pick up Liv's birthday gift, she is 10 on Thursday but we are all going out to Hever Castle for the day tomorrow http://www.hevercastle.co.uk/ On Thursday, she is going to Kidzania at the Westfield Mall in Shepherds Bush, it looks like so much fun, she'll love it!! http://uk.westfield.com/london/entertainment/kids/kidzania.
> 
> Have spent a good chunk of the morning cyber chatting to a lad I used to work with in a local shop in the 70s, had a good laugh about our horrible old boss and some of the tricks we all used to get up to. He lives in Perth Australia now. Came across him while looking at a facebook page called Growing up in South London in the 50s and 60s, fascinating stuff for me on there!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later! xxxx


How many Pirates movies have they made now? Is it 5? I heard Orlando Bloom is not in this one. I liked the interplay between Johnny Depp and Orlando.
It looks like Liv will have a memorable birthday.
It's nice that you were able to connect with an old co-worker. I've never been able to find anyone on Facebook, just the ones that tell me they are there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi dear!! Sorry to hear the you-know-whats are on the way, run, runaway now!!!! Just looked at the MOA shawl, it looks quite similar to the Lala's Easy Shawl, might make that with some of my half-price yarn from Vivian's. I have finished that pink sequined one-row-pattern scarf and the Mr Spock Hat, although I am having trouble getting the ears in the right place!! The poor lad has picked up MRSA now, you have to ask why life is being so unkind to him!
> 
> You have a good day too! xxxx


Having the ears in the right places would definitely help with the overall effect.
Sending healing thoughts to the lad.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. The woodpecker is on the roof again as I type this and I swear its getting louder. Its over 60's today and I think the cleaning lady is coming too.


Is it getting louder because it's coming through?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey and the sun is trying to come out. Didn't do very much yesterday as my leg was still very painful. Couldn't even sit so I had to have my recliner tipped right back. I have made an appointment with the doctor for tomorrow as I want to get it sorted out before I go away. Did manage to get three brooches finished so there is always an upside.
> 
> Pam I hope you get your house prices sorted soon and you get the right price for it and also that you get a buyer for the rental house. Sending you calming hugs.


I hope the doctor gets you pain-free quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Our politicians are arguing on TV about a 6 storey high yellow rubber ducky that is coming to the Canada Day celebration. Seriously?
I'm going to work now. Knit Night tonight.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hi dear!! Sorry to hear the you-know-whats are on the way, run, runaway now!!!! Just looked at the MOA shawl, it looks quite similar to the Lala's Easy Shawl, might make that with some of my half-price yarn from Vivian's. I have finished that pink sequined one-row-pattern scarf and the Mr Spock Hat, although I am having trouble getting the ears in the right place!! The poor lad has picked up MRSA now, you have to ask why life is being so unkind to him!
> 
> You have a good day too! xxxx


Yes it is sort of similar to the Lala, I'm using my expensive alpaca, silk, cashmere yellowy, pink yarn. Fingers crossed I won't be going in the pond again. I finished my kiwi yarn, I have to block it but it's not very long so might join it and make a cowl.
Poor kid, life always seems to kick you when you're down.
Did you knee survive yesterday's walk OK? It needs a nice slow stroll down Blackpool's seafront, with a bit of sun on it. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is nice that they pay for lawyer and appraisal. I'm waiting to hear from one lawyer on the medical issue but hate to give them a very large piece of the pie. Patience is not my strong suit either,


I hear you. We don't want to do that either.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I hope you can come to a good agreement sooner rather than later


Me, too, and thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We moved out of our last house in December, had to clear the ice off the drive before the removal men arrived or they would never have got the furniture up it. Not the best time of the year. xx


No, it's not. It can be pretty wet around here in November and December (or frozen). xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another dull day in Wales, where has the sunshine gone? Today might be log day if the farmer remembers, time to pack my bag. If only. I spent most of yesterday in the frog pond again, I made a habit of that in Blackpool, so last night was catch up time. I've re-started the Mother of all Shawls again but hopefully am into it now. Have a good day you all, hope the weather is better for you than it is here. See you later. xx


We've got cloudy this morning and some showers predicted. Not raining now, though, so will be off for my walk shortly. I hope your logs don't arrive! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey and the sun is trying to come out. Didn't do very much yesterday as my leg was still very painful. Couldn't even sit so I had to have my recliner tipped right back. I have made an appointment with the doctor for tomorrow as I want to get it sorted out before I go away. Did manage to get three brooches finished so there is always an upside.
> 
> Pam I hope you get your house prices sorted soon and you get the right price for it and also that you get a buyer for the rental house. Sending you calming hugs.


So sorry your leg is still so painful. Sending you many warm and healing hugs!

Thank you for the calming hugs and your thoughts on the houses. All very much appreciated! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So do we Pam, I think we are all stressed for you so you don't need to be! Really hope it all goes a lot smoother than you expect! xxxx


Thank you! It helps so much knowing I have so much love and support behind me! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wanted to make some calls today and then realized no one would be open. Last time DH had a messed up appointment, it was the Dr. office, not us. Of course, he decided to wait until Sept. so I'm not a happy camper. It was to be a special appointment to see about the medication that caused the seizure.


Her appointment is today *phew* at least she didn't miss it!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, so I typed a load of stuff and then accidentally deleted it!! In brief, going to see Pirates of the Caribbean this afternoon, although I have heard that it's not all that. Also have to pick up Liv's birthday gift, she is 10 on Thursday but we are all going out to Hever Castle for the day tomorrow http://www.hevercastle.co.uk/ On Thursday, she is going to Kidzania at the Westfield Mall in Shepherds Bush, it looks like so much fun, she'll love it!! http://uk.westfield.com/london/entertainment/kids/kidzania.
> 
> Have spent a good chunk of the morning cyber chatting to a lad I used to work with in a local shop in the 70s, had a good laugh about our horrible old boss and some of the tricks we all used to get up to. He lives in Perth Australia now. Came across him while looking at a facebook page called Growing up in South London in the 50s and 60s, fascinating stuff for me on there!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later! xxxx


If the weather is anyway near decent, I suggest they take swim stuff (or at least a set of dry clothes) for going in the water maze at Hever Castle. Hever Castle is one of my favourite places to visit, but there again it covers my favourite historical period... the Tudors :sm02: 
I've not been to Kidzania, but that will change before the end of the first week in July :sm24: 
Happy birthday to Liv for Thursday


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

The weather is a bit 'anyhow' here today. I've been out to the shops and it's fluctuated from hot, sunny,cloud, chilly!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> How many Pirates movies have they made now? Is it 5? I heard Orlando Bloom is not in this one. I liked the interplay between Johnny Depp and Orlando.
> It looks like Liv will have a memorable birthday.
> It's nice that you were able to connect with an old co-worker. I've never been able to find anyone on Facebook, just the ones that tell me they are there.


Yes Nitzy, it is 5 and the gorgeous Orlando was in this one, albeit briefly at the beginning and the end, looking somewhat more grown up than in his Legolas days! Keira Knightly also appeared, right at the end but didn't speak a word!! I gave it 10/10!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> We've got cloudy this morning and some showers predicted. Not raining now, though, so will be off for my walk shortly. I hope your logs don't arrive! xxxooo


They didn't. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our politicians are arguing on TV about a 6 storey high yellow rubber ducky that is coming to the Canada Day celebration. Seriously?
> I'm going to work now. Knit Night tonight.
> Everyone have a great day.


So good there is nothing more serious for them to argue about! Yeah, right!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it is sort of similar to the Lala, I'm using my expensive alpaca, silk, cashmere yellowy, pink yarn. Fingers crossed I won't be going in the pond again. I finished my kiwi yarn, I have to block it but it's not very long so might join it and make a cowl.
> Poor kid, life always seems to kick you when you're down.
> Did you knee survive yesterday's walk OK? It needs a nice slow stroll down Blackpool's seafront, with a bit of sun on it. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


You're right there love!! Yes, it survived but was a bit twingey by the time I got home and the stairs are proving a challenge today!! xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> If the weather is anyway near decent, I suggest they take swim stuff (or at least a set of dry clothes) for going in the water maze at Hever Castle. Hever Castle is one of my favourite places to visit, but there again it covers my favourite historical period... the Tudors :sm02:
> I've not been to Kidzania, but that will change before the end of the first week in July :sm24:
> Happy birthday to Liv for Thursday


Oh no, are you going with the school? I will collect an in depth report from Liv and pass it on to you, it looks pretty cool!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The weather is a bit 'anyhow' here today. I've been out to the shops and it's fluctuated from hot, sunny,cloud, chilly!


Same here but then I suppose it would be, lol!!! Sunny at the moment but nasty black clouds coming this way!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They didn't. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Parteeeeeee!!!! xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You're right there love!! Yes, it survived but was a bit twingey by the time I got home and the stairs are proving a challenge today!! xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


It's tea-time and the sun actually showed itself, it's gone again now. Had a lazy day conserving my energy but no logs, no frog pond and no grass cutting so not a bad day but missing all the chat of last week. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's tea-time and the sun actually showed itself, it's gone again now. Had a lazy day conserving my energy but no logs, no frog pond and no grass cutting so not a bad day but missing all the chat of last week. xxxx


Yeah, me too! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, me too! xxxxx


me too!

Lovely day here today. The sun is shining in my window on to me. I have been out - to the monthly WRACA meeting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. I ent to the over 60's and never won a thing. Not a penny/cent. No raffle either. Guess my luck is out. Im haveing trouble getting my emails and I havent a clue what to do. If you are sending me any then I'm not getting them. feel free to send any again it might just be bunged up!!!

Purple I hope your leg is feeling better.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes Nitzy, it is 5 and the gorgeous Orlando was in this one, albeit briefly at the beginning and the end, looking somewhat more grown up than in his Legolas days! Keira Knightly also appeared, right at the end but didn't speak a word!! I gave it 10/10!!


Good to know. I've enjoyed these movies and am looking forward to seeing this one. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They didn't. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Yay. A bit of a reprieve!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's tea-time and the sun actually showed itself, it's gone again now. Had a lazy day conserving my energy but no logs, no frog pond and no grass cutting so not a bad day but missing all the chat of last week. xxxx


A pretty good day all around other than the lack of friends to chat, laugh and knit with. I'm off to spend a couple of my friends for just that in a couple of hours. Look forward to these weekly get togethers. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I ent to the over 60's and never won a thing. Not a penny/cent. No raffle either. Guess my luck is out. Im haveing trouble getting my emails and I havent a clue what to do. If you are sending me any then I'm not getting them. feel free to send any again it might just be bunged up!!!
> 
> Purple I hope your leg is feeling better.


Sorry about no winnings and sorry, too, that you're e-mail seems to be giving you trouble. xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thought better of that post!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ah, so you have only been in the sheep and wood paradise for a few months? How quickly the bloom is off the rose..... Hope the wood is going to last a long, long time (It really is a lovely setting.. just seems you are doing too much work.)


No it was Dec. 2010 we moved out of our last house and moved in here in April 2011, so have had 6 years of hard labour, but am now feeling too old for this life-style. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey and the sun is trying to come out. Didn't do very much yesterday as my leg was still very painful. Couldn't even sit so I had to have my recliner tipped right back. I have made an appointment with the doctor for tomorrow as I want to get it sorted out before I go away. Did manage to get three brooches finished so there is always an upside.
> 
> Pam I hope you get your house prices sorted soon and you get the right price for it and also that you get a buyer for the rental house. Sending you calming hugs.


Glad you are seeing the Dr. since leg is not improving. Is it the back of your thigh? I would have to have a pillow behind head to do much needlework on recliner all the way back, as I can't hold arms up for long, but I do keep legs up whenever I sit. 3 brooches is a good days work. Feel better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. The woodpecker is on the roof again as I type this and I swear its getting louder. Its over 60's today and I think the cleaning lady is coming too.


We saw a lovely red-headed one this week-end but sure wouldn't want it on the roof... How annoying. I have the cleaning lady coming Thurs. so best go get some cash tomorrow. Naturally, I have not cleared that front room yet so she gets another easy week. Lovely lady, hard worker, but some things I wasn't thrilled with so will have to stay with her or near this week to point those things out. I want the furniture moved to get at baseboards and wood floors under raised chairs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had no idea this place existed, my DD lives 5 minutes away from it and I'm not sure they've been there either! I'm sure the kids would love to go and feed the donkeys, might all go when DS and family are here!


The grands would love feeding the donkeys. (Carrots are on my list every week or the sheep would never forgive me! I no longer do apples for the horses because this new horse has a touchy tummy and we are not to feed, but that was always he end of the walk when the girls were little.) How nice to find a hidden treasure so close.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you are seeing the Dr. since leg is not improving. Is it the back of your thigh? I would have to have a pillow behind head to do much needlework on recliner all the way back, as I can't hold arms up for long, but I do keep legs up whenever I sit. 3 brooches is a good days work. Feel better.


Yes, its top of the leg where it joins the buttock. Hardest thing is sitti g on the loo! Really hurts when I bend. Ive had to sit in my recliner most of the afternoon x


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi dear!! Sorry to hear the you-know-whats are on the way, run, runaway now!!!! Just looked at the MOA shawl, it looks quite similar to the Lala's Easy Shawl, might make that with some of my half-price yarn from Vivian's. I have finished that pink sequined one-row-pattern scarf and the Mr Spock Hat, although I am having trouble getting the ears in the right place!! The poor lad has picked up MRSA now, you have to ask why life is being so unkind to him!
> 
> You have a good day too! xxxx


So sorry to hear that. Hope they are doing the Vancomycin infusions twice a day to really give it a good swift kick. Unfortunately, hospital stays are becoming more responsible for that. It's kind of damned if you do and damned if you don't. One more thing to treat but it should not stop his other treatments. He sure is having a rough time. Keep Joseph in prayers every night.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes, its top of the leg where it joins the buttock. Hardest thing is sitti g on the loo! Really hurts when I bend. Ive had to sit in my recliner most of the afternoon x


In some ways quite a hardship, did you get to the doctors? xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, so I typed a load of stuff and then accidentally deleted it!! In brief, going to see Pirates of the Caribbean this afternoon, although I have heard that it's not all that. Also have to pick up Liv's birthday gift, she is 10 on Thursday but we are all going out to Hever Castle for the day tomorrow http://www.hevercastle.co.uk/ On Thursday, she is going to Kidzania at the Westfield Mall in Shepherds Bush, it looks like so much fun, she'll love it!! http://uk.westfield.com/london/entertainment/kids/kidzania.
> 
> Have spent a good chunk of the morning cyber chatting to a lad I used to work with in a local shop in the 70s, had a good laugh about our horrible old boss and some of the tricks we all used to get up to. He lives in Perth Australia now. Came across him while looking at a facebook page called Growing up in South London in the 50s and 60s, fascinating stuff for me on there!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later! xxxx


I've heard that Johnny Depp is in serious financial straights so needs this movie to have a good run, but I've also heard mixed reviews.

Both outings sound lovely. I hope you see some of the Edwardian garbed people at the castle. Kidzania sound like a blast for the youngsters. I had really wanted to see Shepherds Bush when there. It is the name of my favorite cross stitch designers here... why.... because almost every design has a sheep somewhere on it.... Their shop is in another state so have never visited.

How fun to find a long lost cohort in crime after all this time. There are a few I would like to catch up with.... but the last reunion we were scheduled to attend was right after 911 when skies were closed and we could not fly. The most fun one is for DH's grade school! they get together from all over the world more often than the HS crowd and are all such fun.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our politicians are arguing on TV about a 6 storey high yellow rubber ducky that is coming to the Canada Day celebration. Seriously?
> I'm going to work now. Knit Night tonight.
> Everyone have a great day.


Our state politicians are arguing over bathrooms!!! (wanting transitioned children in schools to use the bathroom of the gender on their birth certificates vs the gender they are living) Meanwhile, police retirement fund is about to go bankrupt and officials want us taxpayers to bail them out.

Rachel is loving working at the capitol though and is quick to champion having more women in government. She is an intern for a woman representative and she loves it and they love her. Now, if it only paid!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Her appointment is today *phew* at least she didn't miss it!


Good. Was hoping the girl confirming just misspoke because it was the first day they were open.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes Nitzy, it is 5 and the gorgeous Orlando was in this one, albeit briefly at the beginning and the end, looking somewhat more grown up than in his Legolas days! Keira Knightly also appeared, right at the end but didn't speak a word!! I gave it 10/10!!


Glad to hear it was good.... Sometimes the reviewers get it very wrong and put everyone off seeing it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh no, are you going with the school? I will collect an in depth report from Liv and pass it on to you, it looks pretty cool!! xxxxx


Do pass on Happy Birthday wishes to Liv. We have a city set up for kids here but it is more educational than fun. We also have a true business place for kids where they actually manufacture, market a product. Again, educational rather than a fun time. I like the idea of kidzania.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's tea-time and the sun actually showed itself, it's gone again now. Had a lazy day conserving my energy but no logs, no frog pond and no grass cutting so not a bad day but missing all the chat of last week. xxxx


Well, three out of four ain't bad. What shawl are you doing?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I ent to the over 60's and never won a thing. Not a penny/cent. No raffle either. Guess my luck is out. Im haveing trouble getting my emails and I havent a clue what to do. If you are sending me any then I'm not getting them. feel free to send any again it might just be bunged up!!!
> 
> Purple I hope your leg is feeling better.


NAW, you just let someone else have a turn!!! I want to change my carrier but would have to write out by hand all my contacts. Sometimes, my e-mail just spins and spins, but recovers later. Hope yours is just a minor glitch.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No it was Dec. 2010 we moved out of our last house and moved in here in April 2011, so have had 6 years of hard labour, but am now feeling too old for this life-style. xx


I'm doing nowhere near the work you are but am feeling a bit the same way. I have the energy to do fun things, but the drudgery and constant repetition of the house and yard is wearing thin. I guess I didn't do a very good job of training DH to be a help either. I don't have the lovely scenery of your place but do have the isolation. There are plenty of resources nearby but I really don't have a running buddy any more so don't avail myself of all the various venues. like my alone time, but not ALL the time...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes, its top of the leg where it joins the buttock. Hardest thing is sitti g on the loo! Really hurts when I bend. Ive had to sit in my recliner most of the afternoon x


OUCH.... If you put your feet up on end of recliner, it might relieve the pressure on that spot.. or a pillow all under top of leg. I am assuming it is bending forward that hurts. Wonder if you have pulled a muscle big time. (My bum is worn out from sitting so much so must get moving more.) Hope Dr. finds problem right away and can give you a course of action for your trip. Hopefully, it will involve sitting and being waited on a good part of the time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No it was Dec. 2010 we moved out of our last house and moved in here in April 2011, so have had 6 years of hard labour, but am now feeling too old for this life-style. xx


I can't blame you a bit. Out in the country is one thing, but having to do all that hard labor is a totally different thing. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes, its top of the leg where it joins the buttock. Hardest thing is sitti g on the loo! Really hurts when I bend. Ive had to sit in my recliner most of the afternoon x


I hope you didn't pull your hamstring. Ric hurt his several months ago and it's still giving him fits. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good to know. I've enjoyed these movies and am looking forward to seeing this one. xxxooo


I like them too!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad to hear it was good.... Sometimes the reviewers get it very wrong and put everyone off seeing it.


I don't usually listen to the reviews if I want to see it I do but I always wait for a film to come out rent it then decide if I want to buy it or not it's still cheaper than going to the movies!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well took Dd to her dr appointment then went to parents house and took the kids out to dinner to an Italian place by the river it was fantastic being by the river and the pizza was sooooo good!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all from sunny Margate. The family are having a great time. It's wonderful to see the boys enjoying themselves. Yesterday we went to visit the Hornsby train exhibition, dragged along by grandad, it was great fun. Then it was beach & all sorts of sea side things. Highlight so far is my youngest GS found out he liked chocolate ice cream!! He only tried ice cream for the first time a little while ago, he is terrible at trying anything, always has been. If you could of seen his face, Claire refused to get a tissue as she loved seeing him covered in it. Just off to breakfast then, hopefully a day at the beach, it's just across the road with a pub I between so that's our day sorted. Knitting & book at the ready. Just hope it stays sunny. Enjoy your day everyone. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny Margate. The family are having a great time. It's wonderful to see the boys enjoying themselves. Yesterday we went to visit the Hornsby train exhibition, dragged along by grandad, it was great fun. Then it was beach & all sorts of sea side things. Highlight so far is my youngest GS found out he liked chocolate ice cream!! He only tried ice cream for the first time a little while ago, he is terrible at trying anything, always has been. If you could of seen his face, Claire refused to get a tissue as she loved seeing him covered in it. Just off to breakfast then, hopefully a day at the beach, it's just across the road with a pub I between so that's our day sorted. Knitting & book at the ready. Just hope it stays sunny. Enjoy your day everyone. Xx


Sounds absolutely wonderful Chris, enjoy your day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to the doctors in a minute so I will catch up later. x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, three out of four ain't bad. What shawl are you doing?


The Mother of all Shawls, fairly easy except when I lose a stitch now and again but I can easily find another one. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny Margate. The family are having a great time. It's wonderful to see the boys enjoying themselves. Yesterday we went to visit the Hornsby train exhibition, dragged along by grandad, it was great fun. Then it was beach & all sorts of sea side things. Highlight so far is my youngest GS found out he liked chocolate ice cream!! He only tried ice cream for the first time a little while ago, he is terrible at trying anything, always has been. If you could of seen his face, Claire refused to get a tissue as she loved seeing him covered in it. Just off to breakfast then, hopefully a day at the beach, it's just across the road with a pub I between so that's our day sorted. Knitting & book at the ready. Just hope it stays sunny. Enjoy your day everyone. Xx


Sounds like a great time is being had, wish we had your sunshine. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dull Wales, might be grass cutting today if it is dry enough if not more energy conservation is the order of the day, crustacean chinese for dinner today, (3 people on here will know what I mean). See you later. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny Margate. The family are having a great time. It's wonderful to see the boys enjoying themselves. Yesterday we went to visit the Hornsby train exhibition, dragged along by grandad, it was great fun. Then it was beach & all sorts of sea side things. Highlight so far is my youngest GS found out he liked chocolate ice cream!! He only tried ice cream for the first time a little while ago, he is terrible at trying anything, always has been. If you could of seen his face, Claire refused to get a tissue as she loved seeing him covered in it. Just off to breakfast then, hopefully a day at the beach, it's just across the road with a pub I between so that's our day sorted. Knitting & book at the ready. Just hope it stays sunny. Enjoy your day everyone. Xx


That all sounds great, just the kind of holiday that's creating lasting memories :sm02:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales, might be grass cutting today if it is dry enough if not more energy conservation is the order of the day, crustacean chinese for dinner today, (3 people on here will know what I mean). See you later. xx


Yummy


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its a beautiful day. Ive got nothing planned.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I ent to the over 60's and never won a thing. Not a penny/cent. No raffle either. Guess my luck is out. Im haveing trouble getting my emails and I havent a clue what to do. If you are sending me any then I'm not getting them. feel free to send any again it might just be bunged up!!!
> 
> Purple I hope your leg is feeling better.


Good morning my lovely! Don't think your luck has run out, just saving it up for a BIG win! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No it was Dec. 2010 we moved out of our last house and moved in here in April 2011, so have had 6 years of hard labour, but am now feeling too old for this life-style. xx


There is definitely more to life love!! :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes, its top of the leg where it joins the buttock. Hardest thing is sitti g on the loo! Really hurts when I bend. Ive had to sit in my recliner most of the afternoon x


I'm so sorry you are so uncomfortable dear and if you can't be comfy on the loo, the end of the world is nigh!! Get Mr P to give you a leg/buttock massage!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So sorry to hear that. Hope they are doing the Vancomycin infusions twice a day to really give it a good swift kick. Unfortunately, hospital stays are becoming more responsible for that. It's kind of damned if you do and damned if you don't. One more thing to treat but it should not stop his other treatments. He sure is having a rough time. Keep Joseph in prayers every night.


Thanks dear xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Our state politicians are arguing over bathrooms!!! (wanting transitioned children in schools to use the bathroom of the gender on their birth certificates vs the gender they are living) Meanwhile, police retirement fund is about to go bankrupt and officials want us taxpayers to bail them out.
> 
> Rachel is loving working at the capitol though and is quick to champion having more women in government. She is an intern for a woman representative and she loves it and they love her. Now, if it only paid!!!!


Isn't the world a weird place these days, real topsy-turvy!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm doing nowhere near the work you are but am feeling a bit the same way. I have the energy to do fun things, but the drudgery and constant repetition of the house and yard is wearing thin. I guess I didn't do a very good job of training DH to be a help either. I don't have the lovely scenery of your place but do have the isolation. There are plenty of resources nearby but I really don't have a running buddy any more so don't avail myself of all the various venues. like my alone time, but not ALL the time...


That could be me thinking that!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't usually listen to the reviews if I want to see it I do but I always wait for a film to come out rent it then decide if I want to buy it or not it's still cheaper than going to the movies!


Ah but there's nothing like the big screen!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny Margate. The family are having a great time. It's wonderful to see the boys enjoying themselves. Yesterday we went to visit the Hornsby train exhibition, dragged along by grandad, it was great fun. Then it was beach & all sorts of sea side things. Highlight so far is my youngest GS found out he liked chocolate ice cream!! He only tried ice cream for the first time a little while ago, he is terrible at trying anything, always has been. If you could of seen his face, Claire refused to get a tissue as she loved seeing him covered in it. Just off to breakfast then, hopefully a day at the beach, it's just across the road with a pub I between so that's our day sorted. Knitting & book at the ready. Just hope it stays sunny. Enjoy your day everyone. Xx


That sounds blissful and no flying or long coach trip, enjoy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales, might be grass cutting today if it is dry enough if not more energy conservation is the order of the day, crustacean chinese for dinner today, (3 people on here will know what I mean). See you later. xx


Yes, indeed and it is delicious!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Right, DD and the gks will be here shortly so I gotta go and get ready for Hever Castle!! It's dull and muggy but quite warm so should be nice!! Catch you later, have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxx

PS I wonder where Jolly Polly is?! Hope she's ok.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> There is definitely more to life love!! :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: xxx


Yes I tasted it last week and loved it. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I tasted it last week and loved it. xxxx


It was such a special time, will have to do it again soon. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

The doctor says I have bursitis at the top of my hamstring. He has said rest, heat and painkillers are the treatment. Just hope I will be ok for going to France next week, although I think jet skiing might be out of the question. Will have to take lots of crochet wth me.

LM is here for the day as her brother has a hosp appt for his teeth and then he is going with his parents to look for a new car for DD. They need one big enough to accomodate the gks, school bags, sports bags, cello and guitar!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and 12'C (54'F). We had thunderstorms yesterday afternoon and overnight. Today will be the same.
I didn't end up going to Knit Night. There were issues at work that were only partially resolved, and the thought of lugging my backpack and knitting through the rain, just turned me off. All the knitting that I did yesterday I ended up frogging last night. Can I have a redo??


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The doctor says I have bursitis at the top of my hamstring. He has said rest, heat and painkillers are the treatment. Just hope I will be ok for going to France next week, although I think jet skiing might be out of the question. Will have to take lots of crochet wth me.
> 
> LM is here for the day as her brother has a hosp appt for his teeth and then he is going with his parents to look for a new car for DD. They need one big enough to accomodate the gks, school bags, sports bags, cello and guitar!


I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Right, DD and the gks will be here shortly so I gotta go and get ready for Hever Castle!! It's dull and muggy but quite warm so should be nice!! Catch you later, have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxx
> 
> PS I wonder where Jolly Polly is?! Hope she's ok.


Enjoy your time at the castle.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Shoot, it's time for me to go and I haven't read more than 1 page.
Everyone have a great day,.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> It was such a special time, will have to do it again soon. Xxx


Yes please. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny Margate. The family are having a great time. It's wonderful to see the boys enjoying themselves. Yesterday we went to visit the Hornsby train exhibition, dragged along by grandad, it was great fun. Then it was beach & all sorts of sea side things. Highlight so far is my youngest GS found out he liked chocolate ice cream!! He only tried ice cream for the first time a little while ago, he is terrible at trying anything, always has been. If you could of seen his face, Claire refused to get a tissue as she loved seeing him covered in it. Just off to breakfast then, hopefully a day at the beach, it's just across the road with a pub I between so that's our day sorted. Knitting & book at the ready. Just hope it stays sunny. Enjoy your day everyone. Xx


Sounds like a great time is being had by all! Enjoy your day today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to the doctors in a minute so I will catch up later. x


I hope the doctor is able to help you out! Sending more loving, warm and healing hugs your way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The doctor says I have bursitis at the top of my hamstring. He has said rest, heat and painkillers are the treatment. Just hope I will be ok for going to France next week, although I think jet skiing might be out of the question. Will have to take lots of crochet wth me.
> 
> LM is here for the day as her brother has a hosp appt for his teeth and then he is going with his parents to look for a new car for DD. They need one big enough to accomodate the gks, school bags, sports bags, cello and guitar!


Hopefully that will help. Take care of yourself so you can get better. Enjoy your time with LM. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and 12'C (54'F). We had thunderstorms yesterday afternoon and overnight. Today will be the same.
> I didn't end up going to Knit Night. There were issues at work that were only partially resolved, and the thought of lugging my backpack and knitting through the rain, just turned me off. All the knitting that I did yesterday I ended up frogging last night. Can I have a redo??


It's 53F here this morning. Off for my walk shortly as it's dry at the moment. Had off and on rain yesterday (mostly off, but when it was on -- it was coming down). Even had a short thundershower. Not much else planned for today. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> That sounds blissful and no flying or long coach trip, enjoy!! xxxx


Thank s why we like it here. The beach was beautiful first thing, the boys went looking n the rock pools with their parents. MrB & I sat on the prom ready no our books & me knitting when I felt like it. The family have just gone off to Dreamland, they have never wanted to go before. MrB & I are going for a drive to find me a scone & cup of tea! Hope you are all well. Hope Purple gets on OK at the Drs.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello, it's been a busy busy weekend. Trips to the hospital everyday. Glad to say that I brought them home yesterday. 
Beware, I'm going to show you this poor baby's back .


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Hello, it's been a busy busy weekend. Trips to the hospital everyday. Glad to say that I brought them home yesterday.
> Beware, I'm going to show you this poor baby's back .


Wow, that is some scar, hope the recovery goes well. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, that is some scar, hope the recovery goes well. xx


What she said!!! Sending healing and gentle hugs. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello, it's been a busy busy weekend. Trips to the hospital everyday. Glad to say that I brought them home yesterday.
> Beware, I'm going to show you this poor baby's back .


I hope the healing and recovery goes quickly.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny Margate. The family are having a great time. It's wonderful to see the boys enjoying themselves. Yesterday we went to visit the Hornsby train exhibition, dragged along by grandad, it was great fun. Then it was beach & all sorts of sea side things. Highlight so far is my youngest GS found out he liked chocolate ice cream!! He only tried ice cream for the first time a little while ago, he is terrible at trying anything, always has been. If you could of seen his face, Claire refused to get a tissue as she loved seeing him covered in it. Just off to breakfast then, hopefully a day at the beach, it's just across the road with a pub I between so that's our day sorted. Knitting & book at the ready. Just hope it stays sunny. Enjoy your day everyone. Xx


That sounds like my kind of day hope the sun stayed and you all enjoyed a great day!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ah but there's nothing like the big screen!! xxxx


I know and if I really want to see something then it has to be on the big screen!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello, it's been a busy busy weekend. Trips to the hospital everyday. Glad to say that I brought them home yesterday.
> Beware, I'm going to show you this poor baby's back .


It looks incredibly neat. Speedy healing


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello, it's been a busy busy weekend. Trips to the hospital everyday. Glad to say that I brought them home yesterday.
> Beware, I'm going to show you this poor baby's back .


She must heal incredibly fast not even a week! Poor baby!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The doctor says I have bursitis at the top of my hamstring. He has said rest, heat and painkillers are the treatment. Just hope I will be ok for going to France next week, although I think jet skiing might be out of the question. Will have to take lots of crochet wth me.
> 
> LM is here for the day as her brother has a hosp appt for his teeth and then he is going with his parents to look for a new car for DD. They need one big enough to accomodate the gks, school bags, sports bags, cello and guitar!


So sorry to hear you have bursitis, I had to look that one up and it said "Bursitis is inflammation and swelling of a bursa. A bursa is a fluid-filled sac which forms under the skin, usually over the joints, and acts as a cushion between the tendons and bones." Hope the painkillers work without giving you even more symptoms, I would try the Movelat, I think you can take it on top of oral stuff http://www.movelat.co.uk/

Nice to have LM to yourself for a while, although the last time we had Liv here on her own, she said she felt funny without Jake!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and 12'C (54'F). We had thunderstorms yesterday afternoon and overnight. Today will be the same.
> I didn't end up going to Knit Night. There were issues at work that were only partially resolved, and the thought of lugging my backpack and knitting through the rain, just turned me off. All the knitting that I did yesterday I ended up frogging last night. Can I have a redo??


Knit, frog, knit again, win, win!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's 53F here this morning. Off for my walk shortly as it's dry at the moment. Had off and on rain yesterday (mostly off, but when it was on -- it was coming down). Even had a short thundershower. Not much else planned for today. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Ooh, that's chilly! We had about 20'C today and the sun came and went, came and went all day. It's a bit cooler now, cardi time!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank s why we like it here. The beach was beautiful first thing, the boys went looking n the rock pools with their parents. MrB & I sat on the prom ready no our books & me knitting when I felt like it. The family have just gone off to Dreamland, they have never wanted to go before. MrB & I are going for a drive to find me a scone & cup of tea! Hope you are all well. Hope Purple gets on OK at the Drs.


Hope you found your scone! Yours sounds like the perfect UK holiday!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello, it's been a busy busy weekend. Trips to the hospital everyday. Glad to say that I brought them home yesterday.
> Beware, I'm going to show you this poor baby's back .


Oh......my.......Goodness!! Is she in pain, I do hope not, tell me again what happened - memory fail!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a great time is being had, wish we had your sunshine. xx


I wish we could share it with you. Better still, I wish we were together again.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, that is some scar, hope the recovery goes well. xx


I can only endorse that wish. Poor baby indeed.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening all! Had a wonderful day at the castle, it really is the most spectacularly beautiful place! We were very lucky with the weather and I think the highlight of the day for DD and the kids was a pedalo trip on the lake, they were out there for an hour!! We were happy to sit on the bank and watch! The interior of the castle is beautiful too, furnished mostly in Edwardian style, wallpaper, bedding and curtains all to match, so pretty!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Had a wonderful day at the castle, it really is the most spectacularly beautiful place! We were very lucky with the weather and I think the highlight of the day for DD and the kids was a pedalo trip on the lake, they were out there for an hour!! We were happy to sit on the bank and watch! The interior of the castle is beautiful too, furnished mostly in Edwardian style, wallpaper, bedding and curtains all to match, so pretty!


Sounds like a lovely day. Jealous of the heucheras.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that's chilly! We had about 20'C today and the sun came and went, came and went all day. It's a bit cooler now, cardi time!! xxx


It's alright for some, we've had rain most of the afternoon. xxxx :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't usually listen to the reviews if I want to see it I do but I always wait for a film to come out rent it then decide if I want to buy it or not it's still cheaper than going to the movies!


We have terrific $1 theaters in the area. We do that OR go all out and do The Alamo Drafthouse... comfy recliners, wait service for dinner or snacks and pretty reasonable. We own a few classic movies, but mostly gifts from the kids. I don' buy them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny Margate. The family are having a great time. It's wonderful to see the boys enjoying themselves. Yesterday we went to visit the Hornsby train exhibition, dragged along by grandad, it was great fun. Then it was beach & all sorts of sea side things. Highlight so far is my youngest GS found out he liked chocolate ice cream!! He only tried ice cream for the first time a little while ago, he is terrible at trying anything, always has been. If you could of seen his face, Claire refused to get a tissue as she loved seeing him covered in it. Just off to breakfast then, hopefully a day at the beach, it's just across the road with a pub I between so that's our day sorted. Knitting & book at the ready. Just hope it stays sunny. Enjoy your day everyone. Xx


How cute to see that chocolate face! Sounds like a great time so far. Hope the weather holds for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The Mother of all Shawls, fairly easy except when I lose a stitch now and again but I can easily find another one. xx :sm16:


:sm24: I can always find one... just not necessarily the right one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its a beautiful day. Ive got nothing planned.


Good afternoon. It is a lovely day here too and i have lots planned..... just haven't done any of it!
:sm03:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The doctor says I have bursitis at the top of my hamstring. He has said rest, heat and painkillers are the treatment. Just hope I will be ok for going to France next week, although I think jet skiing might be out of the question. Will have to take lots of crochet wth me.
> 
> LM is here for the day as her brother has a hosp appt for his teeth and then he is going with his parents to look for a new car for DD. They need one big enough to accomodate the gks, school bags, sports bags, cello and guitar!


OUCH... I had already figured the jet ski was out of bounds!!! While home, the heating pad should be your best friend, since I doubt Bentley wants to be sat upon.... but, for the trip and sitting outside, they do have those heat packs in the pharmacy that you can wear for several hours. Should we define the word REST for you? It doesn't seem to be in your vocabulary. Healing vibes winging your way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That could be me thinking that!! xx


Great minds and all that but you do have Jill and so many super gals to run with....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and 12'C (54'F). We had thunderstorms yesterday afternoon and overnight. Today will be the same.
> I didn't end up going to Knit Night. There were issues at work that were only partially resolved, and the thought of lugging my backpack and knitting through the rain, just turned me off. All the knitting that I did yesterday I ended up frogging last night. Can I have a redo??


Redo approved. I need a start do.. Need to move tail right now as the weather is beautiful and then rain, rain, rain through the week-end and I have lots of errrands... just no get up and go.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello, it's been a busy busy weekend. Trips to the hospital everyday. Glad to say that I brought them home yesterday.
> Beware, I'm going to show you this poor baby's back .


Poor thing, but she will be so much better off now that it is straightened out...... I'm looking at that tiny waist...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Had a wonderful day at the castle, it really is the most spectacularly beautiful place! We were very lucky with the weather and I think the highlight of the day for DD and the kids was a pedalo trip on the lake, they were out there for an hour!! We were happy to sit on the bank and watch! The interior of the castle is beautiful too, furnished mostly in Edwardian style, wallpaper, bedding and curtains all to match, so pretty!


Gosh, I haven't done a pedalo since Jess was in college in San Antonio.... The castle sounds lovely and just the kind of place I like to explore and that border is fantastic. I'm afraid I have too much sun everywhere to try those, but might find a nook to stick in one or two. They are spectacular.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Time to put clothes on, get to the bank, Target, maybe do nails and need to make a couple phone calls and FAX some paperwork. Cleaner here tomorrow. Hope DH goes to OK so not under foot and will then be home to go to Dr. with me on Friday. Hugs to all.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm24: I can always find one... just not necessarily the right one.


Oh I didn't say I find the right one. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that's chilly! We had about 20'C today and the sun came and went, came and went all day. It's a bit cooler now, cardi time!! xxx


That was at 5:30a.m. but daytime high is expected to be around 65F and is chilly compared to the 80+F days we were having. Like it around 75-80.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Had a wonderful day at the castle, it really is the most spectacularly beautiful place! We were very lucky with the weather and I think the highlight of the day for DD and the kids was a pedalo trip on the lake, they were out there for an hour!! We were happy to sit on the bank and watch! The interior of the castle is beautiful too, furnished mostly in Edwardian style, wallpaper, bedding and curtains all to match, so pretty!


Love that border!!! I have several Heucheras in my garden. Wish I could send them home with you! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Had a wonderful day at the castle, it really is the most spectacularly beautiful place! We were very lucky with the weather and I think the highlight of the day for DD and the kids was a pedalo trip on the lake, they were out there for an hour!! We were happy to sit on the bank and watch! The interior of the castle is beautiful too, furnished mostly in Edwardian style, wallpaper, bedding and curtains all to match, so pretty!


It looks like an autumn leaf arrangement. Very pretty.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> ...... I'm looking at that tiny waist...


And I'm very envious of it -- been a long, long time since I've seen that in the mirror! xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Love that border!!! I have several Heucheras in my garden. Wish I could send them home with you! :sm02: xxxooo


That does it... 
I'm going to talk to the nursery owner and see if there is ANY chance of keeping them alive here. They are so pretty and I am trying to get more perennials so not so much work every Spring.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And I'm very envious of it -- been a long, long time since I've seen that in the mirror! xxxooo


That makes two of us!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Had a wonderful day at the castle, it really is the most spectacularly beautiful place! We were very lucky with the weather and I think the highlight of the day for DD and the kids was a pedalo trip on the lake, they were out there for an hour!! We were happy to sit on the bank and watch! The interior of the castle is beautiful too, furnished mostly in Edwardian style, wallpaper, bedding and curtains all to match, so pretty!


That is very nice!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Hello, it's been a busy busy weekend. Trips to the hospital everyday. Glad to say that I brought them home yesterday.
> Beware, I'm going to show you this poor baby's back .


Poor thing, I do hope it is successful, give her a gentle hug from London


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Good morning from a really sunny Kent coast. We are up early because there is a huge booking for breakfast so we are hoping to beat them to it. We are taken no EUAN to the Shell Grotto this morning, he's been wanting to go shopping nice last year. We will then head for the beach. The boys are having such a great time & I am watching. Bye for now


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from another dull day in Wales, still no sign of the logs :sm24: :sm24: so hopefully another restful day. It rained a lot yesterday afternoon so don't think the grass will be dry enough to cut. DH is out strimming the borders so might get my knitting out while I have a bit of peace. See you later, hope your weather is better than mine. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morningfrom sunny Surrey. I am actually managing to sit and have breakfast albeit a bit lopsided and on a pile of cushions. Going to keep taking it easy today although I might just do a bit of ironing.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everyone. Its sunny today. I may have a walk up the street and have coffee at that nice coffee shop I found. Apart from that theres nothing planned.Mornings are not my best time as you ladies know.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello, it's been a busy busy weekend. Trips to the hospital everyday. Glad to say that I brought them home yesterday.
> Beware, I'm going to show you this poor baby's back .


OMG whats it all about?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sounds like a lovely day. Jealous of the heucheras.


They were Hever castle, not mine but mine are looking pretty good too!! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning ladies, I have hung out my third load of washing on the line, now having a coffee while waiting for the towels to wash. Just doing bits 'n' pieces today :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

A quick good morning as I am on my way out to meet Jill for a trip to Epsom! The Derby is on Saturday so hoping we won't get caught up in thepre-race crowd but I'm betting the town will be decked out for the occasion! They also have a Hotter shop there and I am going to treat myself to a pair of comfy and, hopefully, pretty sandals! there is also a Wetherspoons there!! 

Catch you all later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I didn't say I find the right one. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Psss. She made one!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

it's another beautiful hot day here today, and I am not due to go anywhere. I have lots of emails/letters to write but must pop out, even if it's only a walk to the park for coffee and teacake.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:20 am EST and 11'C (52'F). Sunny today.
I got my KAL shawl caught up and ended up with the correct number of stitches. I also did a few rows on the LaLa Ka-Boom. It has a weird shape but I like it. It's very long. 
On the news today is a deer story. A male deer got hit by a car but managed to get into a vacant fenced lot. His mate followed him in, and gave birth to a baby overnight. So he can't jump over the fence to get out of the lot because of his injury and she can't jump over the fence because of the baby. So now the media is watching to see what happens next. Luckily there is vegetation for them to eat in the lot.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it's another beautiful hot day here today, and I am not due to go anywhere. I have lots of emails/letters to write but must pop out, even if it's only a walk to the park for coffee and teacake.


I tried to go for a walk at lunch yesterday. I did get outside and made it as far as the parking garage, but there were dark clouds overhead and thunder in the distance so I cut the walk short and returned to the building, I'm hoping today will be better walking weather.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A quick good morning as I am on my way out to meet Jill for a trip to Epsom! The Derby is on Saturday so hoping we won't get caught up in thepre-race crowd but I'm betting the town will be decked out for the occasion! They also have a Hotter shop there and I am going to treat myself to a pair of comfy and, hopefully, pretty sandals! there is also a Wetherspoons there!!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


Have fun sandal shopping,. I need to get some new summer shoes. I had some nice canvas ones, but passed them on to DD for mowing the lawn when they started to look tatty.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sounds like a lovely day. Jealous of the heucheras.





London Girl said:


> They were Hever castle, not mine but mine are looking pretty good too!! xxx


I only have one heuchera left. It's a purple one, but it is big enough to start crowding out the ferns in the corner. I have never been able to keep any other colour heuchera, but I'm willing to try again. You have a lot more varieties available than I do.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. Its sunny today. I may have a walk up the street and have coffee at that nice coffee shop I found. Apart from that theres nothing planned.Mornings are not my best time as you ladies know.


A nice walk and a cup of coffee sound great. Now throw in a roam around a wool shop and it would be perfect. :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morningfrom sunny Surrey. I am actually managing to sit and have breakfast albeit a bit lopsided and on a pile of cushions. Going to keep taking it easy today although I might just do a bit of ironing.


More rest and hopefully you will feel better soon.
Go easy with the ironing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from another dull day in Wales, still no sign of the logs :sm24: :sm24: so hopefully another restful day. It rained a lot yesterday afternoon so don't think the grass will be dry enough to cut. DH is out strimming the borders so might get my knitting out while I have a bit of peace. See you later, hope your weather is better than mine. xx


I hope your span of no-logs continues so you can continue to have a knitting day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning from a really sunny Kent coast. We are up early because there is a huge booking for breakfast so we are hoping to beat them to it. We are taken no EUAN to the Shell Grotto this morning, he's been wanting to go shopping nice last year. We will then head for the beach. The boys are having such a great time & I am watching. Bye for now


Jealous.
I would like to be heading to a sunny beach.
The water levels in Lake Ontario are still 34" above normal, so no beaches around here. They are all under water.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That does it...
> I'm going to talk to the nursery owner and see if there is ANY chance of keeping them alive here. They are so pretty and I am trying to get more perennials so not so much work every Spring.


Do you have a tree that you could plant them under? My plant doesn't seem to mind growing in the shade.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Time to put clothes on, get to the bank, Target, maybe do nails and need to make a couple phone calls and FAX some paperwork. Cleaner here tomorrow. Hope DH goes to OK so not under foot and will then be home to go to Dr. with me on Friday. Hugs to all.


It sounds like you'll be busy. Enjoy some time for yourself.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go. I'm late.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Psss. She made one!


Yep. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Jealous.
> I would like to be heading to a sunny beach.
> The water levels in Lake Ontario are still 34" above normal, so no beaches around here. They are all under water.


That's happening with several lakes in some areas of our state. So much rain over the winter and huge snow pack in the mountains which is now melting, so the rivers and lakes are full. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It's another dry morning, so off for my walk shortly. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep. xx


Good afternoon. I hope you are being lazy.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Good afternoon. I hope you are being lazy.


Well I was, then as the grass was dry I have been cutting the grass, whilst doing that this was delivered!!!!!!
At least the sun has come out. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I was, then as the grass was dry I have been cutting the grass, whilst doing that this was delivered!!!!!!
> At least the sun has come out. xx


Well let's hope it's a while before the man with the chain saw comes to make it into more manageable bits


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I was, then as the grass was dry I have been cutting the grass, whilst doing that this was delivered!!!!!!
> At least the sun has come out. xx


I weep for you and agree completely with Lifeline!! :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well let's hope it's a while before the man with the chain saw comes to make it into more manageable bits


What she said! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I was, then as the grass was dry I have been cutting the grass, whilst doing that this was delivered!!!!!!
> At least the sun has come out. xx


I wish I could get Merlin and Sarah to you. They would demolish that lot in short thrift.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

A little tease of some things planned for the KAP. 12 packets each with needles for the Testing Station. 10 more for the second board. Of course, I learned of two more brands today:Karnation and Prym.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A little tease of some things planned for the KAP. 12 packets each with needles for the Testing Station. 10 more for the second board. Of course, I learned of two more brands today:Karnation and Prym.


So wish we could be there, I know you'll have a lot of fun and very good eats!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I'm back from a long tour of the south east and I have - sandals!!! We started out by going to the wrong London station to get to Epsom so had to back-track a bit. Epsom was delightful, found the sandals I wanted but they didn't have my size...so......we went to Wetherspoons for lunch, it was a rather posh one and had a very nice meal. Then back on the train to Victoria, in London and out again to Bromley. They had my size but not the colour so I bought black ones but have ordered some metallic cream ones as well and got a big discount for buying two pairs!! Home now and happy!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm back from a long tour of the south east and I have - sandals!!! We started out by going to the wrong London station to get to Epsom so had to back-track a bit. Epsom was delightful, found the sandals I wanted but they didn't have my size...so......we went to Wetherspoons for lunch, it was a rather posh one and had a very nice meal. Then back on the train to Victoria, in London and out again to Bromley. They had my size but not the colour so I bought black ones but have ordered some metallic cream ones as well and got a big discount for buying two pairs!! Home now and happy!!


Well done you. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Well let's hope it's a while before the man with the chain saw comes to make it into more manageable bits


DH says he is ringing him tonight. xx ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I weep for you and agree completely with Lifeline!! :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: xxx


Even weep with me. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm back from a long tour of the south east and I have - sandals!!! We started out by going to the wrong London station to get to Epsom so had to back-track a bit. Epsom was delightful, found the sandals I wanted but they didn't have my size...so......we went to Wetherspoons for lunch, it was a rather posh one and had a very nice meal. Then back on the train to Victoria, in London and out again to Bromley. They had my size but not the colour so I bought black ones but have ordered some metallic cream ones as well and got a big discount for buying two pairs!! Home now and happy!!


Which sandals did you buy, I shall be getting another pair of the Easy ones. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm back from a long tour of the south east and I have - sandals!!! We started out by going to the wrong London station to get to Epsom so had to back-track a bit. Epsom was delightful, found the sandals I wanted but they didn't have my size...so......we went to Wetherspoons for lunch, it was a rather posh one and had a very nice meal. Then back on the train to Victoria, in London and out again to Bromley. They had my size but not the colour so I bought black ones but have ordered some metallic cream ones as well and got a big discount for buying two pairs!! Home now and happy!!


Good for you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> DH says he is ringing him tonight. xx ????????


Unplug the phone, quick!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Which sandals did you buy, I shall be getting another pair of the Easy ones. xxxx


These, in black and metallic http://www.hotter.com/gb/en/beam-sandals xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

E$vening girls. I went out for coffee today and i seemed to have pulled a muscle in the calf of my leg. I'm in sympathy with purple. Ive spent all afternoon trying to mend my e-mail and I think I'm nearly there. I can use my i-pad at the moment. I had 12,700+ messages on and I think I'e had it bunged up. It needs more than a dose of senakot!!!! its been hot today. lovely.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from sunny Surrey. Mr P took me to the supermarket this morning and have hought supplies gor my DS in France. Hung some washing out but have been very good and rested the rest of the day. My leg is slowly getting better but sitting is still painful. Took this photo in my garden today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> These, in black and metallic http://www.hotter.com/gb/en/beam-sandals xxxxx


I really like those. Linda and I may haveto go in on the deal. I like the red and the aqua.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> E$vening girls. I went out for coffee today and i seemed to have pulled a muscle in the calf of my leg. I'm in sympathy with purple. Ive spent all afternoon trying to mend my e-mail and I think I'm nearly there. I can use my i-pad at the moment. I had 12,700+ messages on and I think I'e had it bunged up. It needs more than a dose of senakot!!!! its been hot today. lovely.


Thanks for the sympathy , I hope your calf feels better soon. Hope you can get those emails sorted. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> These, in black and metallic http://www.hotter.com/gb/en/beam-sandals xxxxx


Nice sandals xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> E$vening girls. I went out for coffee today and i seemed to have pulled a muscle in the calf of my leg. I'm in sympathy with purple. Ive spent all afternoon trying to mend my e-mail and I think I'm nearly there. I can use my i-pad at the moment. I had 12,700+ messages on and I think I'e had it bunged up. It needs more than a dose of senakot!!!! its been hot today. lovely.


Hi dear, sorry to hear about your calf muscle, hope it's better soon! Rest it and knit for a bit?! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from sunny Surrey. Mr P took me to the supermarket this morning and have hought supplies gor my DS in France. Hung some washing out but have been very good and rested the rest of the day. My leg is slowly getting better but sitting is still painful. Took this photo in my garden today.


Looks lovely!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I really like those. Linda and I may haveto go in on the deal. I like the red and the aqua.


Can you get them over there? They seem to be really comfortable at the moment!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Unplug the phone, quick!! xxxx :sm23:


Too late, he's coming tomorrow p.m. or evening if the weather is OK. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> E$vening girls. I went out for coffee today and i seemed to have pulled a muscle in the calf of my leg. I'm in sympathy with purple. Ive spent all afternoon trying to mend my e-mail and I think I'm nearly there. I can use my i-pad at the moment. I had 12,700+ messages on and I think I'e had it bunged up. It needs more than a dose of senakot!!!! its been hot today. lovely.


Glad you're managing to sort out you e-mails it does sound a bit constipated. Our sun eventually came out this afternoon just in time to cut the grass. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well done you. xxx


Ditto from me! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from sunny Surrey. Mr P took me to the supermarket this morning and have hought supplies gor my DS in France. Hung some washing out but have been very good and rested the rest of the day. My leg is slowly getting better but sitting is still painful. Took this photo in my garden today.


Glad it's getting better. Keep resting it as much as possible. Lovely photo of your garden. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the sympathy , I hope your calf feels better soon. Hope you can get those emails sorted. Xxxx


Me, too, on both, Susan. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Too late, he's coming tomorrow p.m. or evening if the weather is OK. xxxx


Darn!!!!! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can you get them over there? They seem to be really comfortable at the moment!! xx


Ebay or mail order. We were Hotter virgins until your visit to KAP. We each have purchased a couple of pairs since then and love them.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG whats it all about?


She had to have rods put in her back!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> These, in black and metallic http://www.hotter.com/gb/en/beam-sandals xxxxx


Those are really nice I really like the aquamarine ones!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I went to the doctor today and I am now sitting here with ice on my shoulder and it is in a sling!

I have to go to an orthopedic doctor because while it is not broken she said the bones looked wrong like they might be dislocated somewhat..........


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I went to the doctor today and I am now sitting here with ice on my shoulder and it is in a sling!
> 
> I have to go to an orthopedic doctor because while it is not broken she said the bones looked wrong like they might be dislocated somewhat..........


Oh no. Hope that they are able to reset it and give you some pain relief.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I went to the doctor today and I am now sitting here with ice on my shoulder and it is in a sling!
> 
> I have to go to an orthopedic doctor because while it is not broken she said the bones looked wrong like they might be dislocated somewhat..........


Oh, no! You are having a really tough time of it. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs (and lots of love)!!! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So wish we could be there, I know you'll have a lot of fun and very good eats!!! xxxx


I'm not sure if the photo showed up - I'll go back and check.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no! You are having a really tough time of it. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs (and lots of love)!!! xxxooo


I have had better times, but I have also had much worse times! This could be the worse though because they told me not to be knitting or crocheting right now :sm13:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no. Hope that they are able to reset it and give you some pain relief.


It won't be till next week.....they get in no hurry here do they!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It won't be till next week.....they get in no hurry here do they!


Did they at least take x-rays?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning from a really sunny Kent coast. We are up early because there is a huge booking for breakfast so we are hoping to beat them to it. We are taken no EUAN to the Shell Grotto this morning, he's been wanting to go shopping nice last year. We will then head for the beach. The boys are having such a great time & I am watching. Bye for now


It seems you took all the good weather with you..... Glad everyone is having such a good holiday. I remember the girls looking for shells on the beach. EVERY one was the PRETTIEST.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from another dull day in Wales, still no sign of the logs :sm24: :sm24: so hopefully another restful day. It rained a lot yesterday afternoon so don't think the grass will be dry enough to cut. DH is out strimming the borders so might get my knitting out while I have a bit of peace. See you later, hope your weather is better than mine. xx


It may be dull, but poor weather does have benefits for you. Rained all day 3 miles from here on the other side of town. My house had one little sprinkle but plenty muggy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morningfrom sunny Surrey. I am actually managing to sit and have breakfast albeit a bit lopsided and on a pile of cushions. Going to keep taking it easy today although I might just do a bit of ironing.


There is that foul word again...... and I should be doing the same thing. Cleaning lady was here today. I did all the dusting and we still left the upstairs and the computer room. DH even swept the patio. I really like her, but I need the whole house done without my help. She is going to come earlier the next time so we shall see.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. Its sunny today. I may have a walk up the street and have coffee at that nice coffee shop I found. Apart from that theres nothing planned.Mornings are not my best time as you ladies know.


10 is the appropriate time for morning to begin in my house! I may be up at 9, but that doesn't mean I'm awake or functioning.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies, I have hung out my third load of washing on the line, now having a coffee while waiting for the towels to wash. Just doing bits 'n' pieces today :sm24:


Love the smell of fresh sheets on the line but that doesn't happen over here much. I don't have room for a line in the back with the pool and am spoiled wit ht the dryer being so fast and less ironing. I used to do it up north when the girls were little and we were in apartments though. There were lines outside and in the basement for bad weather.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A quick good morning as I am on my way out to meet Jill for a trip to Epsom! The Derby is on Saturday so hoping we won't get caught up in thepre-race crowd but I'm betting the town will be decked out for the occasion! They also have a Hotter shop there and I am going to treat myself to a pair of comfy and, hopefully, pretty sandals! there is also a Wetherspoons there!!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


'My Hotter's catalog came this week and I spotted 4 pair I would love to order. Shipping is free but sure would like a store to try them on... I bought 4 really cheap pair this week but need a good and comfy pair of sandals

We have the last race in our Triple Crown this Saturday as well, but the horse that we had hoped would sweek all three lost the last race.

Wetherspoons.... You are going to have a wonderful day!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it's another beautiful hot day here today, and I am not due to go anywhere. I have lots of emails/letters to write but must pop out, even if it's only a walk to the park for coffee and teacake.


Sounds like a plan to me. Write letters when the sun goes down.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:20 am EST and 11'C (52'F). Sunny today.
> I got my KAL shawl caught up and ended up with the correct number of stitches. I also did a few rows on the LaLa Ka-Boom. It has a weird shape but I like it. It's very long.
> On the news today is a deer story. A male deer got hit by a car but managed to get into a vacant fenced lot. His mate followed him in, and gave birth to a baby overnight. So he can't jump over the fence to get out of the lot because of his injury and she can't jump over the fence because of the baby. So now the media is watching to see what happens next. Luckily there is vegetation for them to eat in the lot.


Must look for the LaLa Ka-Boom. I do like long shawls. Those deer sound like homesteaders to me. Hope the male is not too badly injured, I would imagine it will be a bit before the baby can jump the fence. Maybe they need to leave a gate open so they can get back to the woods. Poor things.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have a tree that you could plant them under? My plant doesn't seem to mind growing in the shade.


Due to the pool, DH cut all the trees in the back. I have one in the front that has a huge bed of mulch around it and a large fern in a big ceramic planter. I do have Nandina in the back along the fence and usually prune them a bit like trees so could put them in between maybe. I would rather have them in the back where we sit. If I can find one, it's worth a try. I aso have a planter on a wall that is shaded but am afraid the heat from the bricks might be too much.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you'll be busy. Enjoy some time for yourself.


Couldn't fit the nails in either day but did pick up a cute skirt and some T's at Target that weren't on my list! Got a call from the yarn shop tonight and the items I ordered for gifts are here. YAY.. Will be stopping there on the way home from Dr tomorrow. Never hurts to look.. may see something I want for me instead of all gifts!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I was, then as the grass was dry I have been cutting the grass, whilst doing that this was delivered!!!!!!
> At least the sun has come out. xx


That's an ugly sight! I do see a greenhouse in the back though. Do you ever get to play with pretty plants?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A little tease of some things planned for the KAP. 12 packets each with needles for the Testing Station. 10 more for the second board. Of course, I learned of two more brands today:Karnation and Prym.


I've heard of the Prym but not the other. My you do have a lot. FUN!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm back from a long tour of the south east and I have - sandals!!! We started out by going to the wrong London station to get to Epsom so had to back-track a bit. Epsom was delightful, found the sandals I wanted but they didn't have my size...so......we went to Wetherspoons for lunch, it was a rather posh one and had a very nice meal. Then back on the train to Victoria, in London and out again to Bromley. They had my size but not the colour so I bought black ones but have ordered some metallic cream ones as well and got a big discount for buying two pairs!! Home now and happy!!


You sure do give your transportation pass a workout.... but such fun. Metallic is what I love all year round because it goes with everything!!!! Love a good discount.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> These, in black and metallic http://www.hotter.com/gb/en/beam-sandals xxxxx


Pretty, pretty and I don't think that one was in the catalog and a good price as well..... (Maybe I was looking at pounds instead of dollars, but still a lovely sandal. i like to be able to slip into it instead of dealing with buckles or ties. I really like the red ones on the cover of the magazine as well. The cutout on the side makes them lighter looking.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> E$vening girls. I went out for coffee today and i seemed to have pulled a muscle in the calf of my leg. I'm in sympathy with purple. Ive spent all afternoon trying to mend my e-mail and I think I'm nearly there. I can use my i-pad at the moment. I had 12,700+ messages on and I think I'e had it bunged up. It needs more than a dose of senakot!!!! its been hot today. lovely.


What is it with you girls and your legs... especially with all the walking you do. Do sorry you are hurting. YIKES.... that is a lot of e-mails. I had about 1,000 when I was out of commission for awhile, but that is ridiculous. I think I' scrap them all and just start over! (Hot is NOT lovely.... Warm and balmy is lovely.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've heard of the Prym but not the other. My you do have a lot. FUN!


Not all mine. Scary that I'm entrusted to get them back to them after KAP.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from sunny Surrey. Mr P took me to the supermarket this morning and have hought supplies gor my DS in France. Hung some washing out but have been very good and rested the rest of the day. My leg is slowly getting better but sitting is still painful. Took this photo in my garden today.


The garden is delightful. Love the iris. Hope you didn't forget the canned sausage and noodles for the grands. I am thinking it is like our Spagetti-O's, loved by all little ones. Don't be overdoing with that leg. You know you aren't going to get much rest on your trip.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I really like those. Linda and I may haveto go in on the deal. I like the red and the aqua.


Me too and I need both those colors.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can you get them over there? They seem to be really comfortable at the moment!! xx


We order from there and shipping is free, as are returns. I thought I told you all about G pulling an ad and having me order him a pair. I THOUGHT the name was a little feminine and they were!!! Back they went and his new ones arrived in time for the trip.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I went to the doctor today and I am now sitting here with ice on my shoulder and it is in a sling!
> 
> I have to go to an orthopedic doctor because while it is not broken she said the bones looked wrong like they might be dislocated somewhat..........


You SHOULD have gone to the Dr. straight away and had ice on it right away. I see some PT in your future. Hugs.... one armed, of course.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have had better times, but I have also had much worse times! This could be the worse though because they told me not to be knitting or crocheting right now :sm13:


That is sad, but you are in a sling.... and don't want to dislocate more by twisting and turning the wrong way. You really do need to take it easy until they decide exactly what to do for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not all mine. Scary that I'm entrusted to get them back to them after KAP.


You must have a very nice yarn store!!! I haven't even tried the last set I bought and I'm going back tomorrow to pick something up. Guess I should quick do a swatch to see if I like the feel or not.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Did they at least take x-rays?


Yes and that's why she said the bones looked "funny"


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You SHOULD have gone to the Dr. straight away and had ice on it right away. I see some PT in your future. Hugs.... one armed, of course.


I know but it was getting late and I to be honest didn't want to run up another dr bill.....I always forget to ice I know that's the rule just forget. Yes she mentioned PT.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You must have a very nice yarn store!!! I haven't even tried the last set I bought and I'm going back tomorrow to pick something up. Guess I should quick do a swatch to see if I like the feel or not.


Which ones did you get?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes and that's why she said the bones looked "funny"


Hope it all goes well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I went to the doctor today and I am now sitting here with ice on my shoulder and it is in a sling!
> 
> I have to go to an orthopedic doctor because while it is not broken she said the bones looked wrong like they might be dislocated somewhat..........


So sorry to hear this Lisa. I know what it's like to have an arm out of commission. Not being able to knit or crochet is horrible, perhaps you can sort out some patterns to do when it is better. Sending you loads of healing hugs and love xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The garden is delightful. Love the iris. Hope you didn't forget the canned sausage and noodles for the grands. I am thinking it is like our Spagetti-O's, loved by all little ones. Don't be overdoing with that leg. You know you aren't going to get much rest on your trip.


I bought the iris bulbs for Mr P for Valentines Day. Yes I remembered the spaghetti and sausages. Not overdoing it with the leg as it is still painful, but sitting on the loo is a bit easier! Yesterday afternoon I sorted a load of craft stuff to take to France to keep me occupied. Unfortunately I don't think I can jetski this time. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's an ugly sight! I do see a greenhouse in the back though. Do you ever get to play with pretty plants?


I have some tomatoes in there but nothing else this year, with all the logging to do I just didn't have the energy to plant anything this year. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dull Wales, well weatherwise anyway. Been sheep chasing again this morning, I thought I had managed to block the drive off enough to deter them as we can't shut the gate but they found a way in, naturally. One stood outside the window and watched DH eat his breakfast. Didn't manage to get them out but they are right down the other end of the garden at the moment. Off shopping this morning then waiting to see if the logs get cut today. It might rain.????????Back later, have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Too late, he's coming tomorrow p.m. or evening if the weather is OK. xxxx


Oh b****r!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh b****r!! Xxxx


Good morning my lovely and how are we today? Anything planned for the day or are you having an at home day? Want to run away with me as I'm aching just looking at the logs? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ebay or mail order. We were Hotter virgins until your visit to KAP. We each have purchased a couple of pairs since then and love them.


Happy to be of service!! I was lucky enough to find 2 almost new pairs in a thrift shop, said I'd never buy shoes there but too good to miss, new liners and I was good to go. This time, I wanted/needed something summery! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning fro sunny Surrey. Major excitement this morning as Bentley brought us a present while we were still in bed! He caught a baby jay, which is sad but those jays go for all the little birds so I reckon he has saved several bird lives.
#
Mr P had me running up and down stairs this morning while he was on he phone to the insurance company. First he needed his glasses and then his folder, then his debit card. He could have just come upstairs and done it all himself. Needless to say my leg now hurts so I guess I will have to do nothing for the rest of the day. Apart from go to the craft cafe this afternoon.

Barny sorry you have logs to deal with again, wish I could help. June well done on the Hotter shoes. The shop that used to stock them in Camberley no longer does, so I can't go and try them on before I order on line. That's probably why they've stopped a they are always cheaper on line.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro sunny Surrey. Major excitement this morning as Bentley brought us a present while we were still in bed! He caught a baby jay, which is sad but those jays go for all the little birds so I reckon he has saved several bird lives.
> #
> Mr P had me running up and down stairs this morning while he was on he phone to the insurance company. First he needed his glasses and then his folder, then his debit card. He could have just come upstairs and done it all himself. Needless to say my leg now hurts so I guess I will have to do nothing for the rest of the day. Apart from go to the craft cafe this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Good morning dear, fancy Mr P getting you running about when you have had such a bad leg! Scold him for me!!! I like your positive spin on the jay massacre, it's only nature anyway, isn't it?!
Have fun at the craft cafe, that sounds like fun and I hope your leg is comfortable while youu are there! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning my lovely and how are we today? Anything planned for the day or are you having an at home day? Want to run away with me as I'm aching just looking at the logs? xxxx


Yes!!! Where shall we go?!! Do you remember The Animals song ' We gotta get out of this place'? I think you need to be singing that at the top of your voice, in Mr J's hearing!!

I have had quite a busy week so, yes, I am staying in today but I have ironing to do from several weeks :sm12: trust me to pick a hot humid day to do it!! I need to work out the written pattern for my next aran afghan square but then I am determined to have a go at a swatch for Fox Paws, watch this space - but not immediately!! Hang in there kid!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the sympathy , I hope your calf feels better soon. Hope you can get those emails sorted. Xxxx


You sound like a couple of old ladies!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Those are really nice I really like the aquamarine ones!


Why doesn't that surprise me???!!! xxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> She had to have rods put in her back!


Who?!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I went to the doctor today and I am now sitting here with ice on my shoulder and it is in a sling!
> 
> I have to go to an orthopedic doctor because while it is not broken she said the bones looked wrong like they might be dislocated somewhat..........


Oh my poor dear, you don't really need that, do you? Hope it turns out tobe ok, what is it with you two and your shoulders?!! :sm09: :sm09: xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have had better times, but I have also had much worse times! This could be the worse though because they told me not to be knitting or crocheting right now :sm13:


*OH NOOOOOO!!!!!!* :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Ive slept a bit longer this morning. Its dull here. It could be a knitting day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 10 is the appropriate time for morning to begin in my house! I may be up at 9, but that doesn't mean I'm awake or functioning.


Same here!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 'My Hotter's catalog came this week and I spotted 4 pair I would love to order. Shipping is free but sure would like a store to try them on... I bought 4 really cheap pair this week but need a good and comfy pair of sandals
> 
> We have the last race in our Triple Crown this Saturday as well, but the horse that we had hoped would sweek all three lost the last race.
> 
> Wetherspoons.... You are going to have a wonderful day!


Free shipping to the USA, wow??!! We only get that if you have the catalogue but the shop is only a bus ride away so it's not a problem.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear, fancy Mr P getting you running about when you have had such a bad leg! Scold him for me!!! I like your positive spin on the jay massacre, it's only nature anyway, isn't it?!
> Have fun at the craft cafe, that sounds like fun and I hope your leg is comfortable while youu are there! xxxxx


Thanks, I shall recline on one of the comfy sofas with lots of cushions. I'm getting quite good at that. I need to go back to Fleetwood market and get some more crochet cotton that £1 ball I got is so lovely to work with. I only got white but I need cream. I have actually ordered a ball from Amazon and it costs a lot more. Also the cotton I got from Mrs Jacksons is great. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks, I shall recline on one of the comfy sofas with lots of cushions. I'm getting quite good at that. I need to go back to Fleetwood market and get some more crochet cotton that £1 ball I got is so lovely to work with. I only got white but I need cream. I have actually ordered a ball from Amazon and it costs a lot more. Also the cotton I got from Mrs Jacksons is great. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I shall imagine you reclining like Cleopatra and being waited on. Make sure you get someone to peel you a grape!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You sure do give your transportation pass a workout.... but such fun. Metallic is what I love all year round because it goes with everything!!!! Love a good discount.


We do, don't we?? :sm09: It was really fun yesterday, buzzing about. We accidently went outside the free zone and had to pay a little bit but it just adds to the adventure!! I agree about the metallic, dress it up or down!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pretty, pretty and I don't think that one was in the catalog and a good price as well..... (Maybe I was looking at pounds instead of dollars, but still a lovely sandal. i like to be able to slip into it instead of dealing with buckles or ties. I really like the red ones on the cover of the magazine as well. The cutout on the side makes them lighter looking.


I wanted the metallic ones for this party on Saturday but I have to wait a few days for them so I have completely changed what I was going to wear so my outfit looks good with the black ones!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We order from there and shipping is free, as are returns. I thought I told you all about G pulling an ad and having me order him a pair. I THOUGHT the name was a little feminine and they were!!! Back they went and his new ones arrived in time for the trip.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: DH would never pay that price for shoes but the mens' are really nice, comfy and hard wearing! No, saldy I am not on commission!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I shall imagine you reclining like Cleopatra and being waited on. Make sure you get someone to peel you a grape!! xxxxxxx


Grape! I shall probably be stuffing my face with a pecan and maple syrup Danish pastry????????????xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales, well weatherwise anyway. Been sheep chasing again this morning, I thought I had managed to block the drive off enough to deter them as we can't shut the gate but they found a way in, naturally. One stood outside the window and watched DH eat his breakfast. Didn't manage to get them out but they are right down the other end of the garden at the moment. Off shopping this morning then waiting to see if the logs get cut today. It might rain.????????Back later, have a good day. xx


I hope it rains, if you do!! Funny how the sheep turn up _after_ the grass has been cut!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Grape! I shall probably be stuffing my face with a pecan and maple syrup Danish pastry????????????xx


Phwoarrrrrr!!! I've just about got rid of what I gained in Blackpool but such luxuries are right off the menu for now!! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:28 am EST and 9'C (48'F). Cloudy today with a few showers.
I'm almost done my LaLa Ka-Boom. It's an odd shape and I don't know how I will block it (?)
The giant rubber duck is still in the news. We're an odd place if a giant rubber duck is the lead story for a week.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Phwoarrrrrr!!! I've just about got rid of what I gained in Blackpool but such luxuries are right off the menu for now!! xxxxx


No Beavertails? Even if we share?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Grape! I shall probably be stuffing my face with a pecan and maple syrup Danish pastry????????????xx


Timmy's has those. With real Quebec Maple syrup.
Definitely have someone else hold it for you. They're sticky.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have had better times, but I have also had much worse times! This could be the worse though because they told me not to be knitting or crocheting right now





London Girl said:


> *OH NOOOOOO!!!!!!* :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxxxxxxxx


That's torture. I'd have to be drugged really good if they told me that I couldn't knit or crochet.
Sorry Binky, I hope they change their minds soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes!!! Where shall we go?!! Do you remember The Animals song ' We gotta get out of this place'? I think you need to be singing that at the top of your voice, in Mr J's hearing!!
> 
> I have had quite a busy week so, yes, I am staying in today but I have ironing to do from several weeks :sm12: trust me to pick a hot humid day to do it!! I need to work out the written pattern for my next aran afghan square but then I am determined to have a go at a swatch for Fox Paws, watch this space - but not immediately!! Hang in there kid!! xxxxx


I'll be watching. I'm still determined to do that one, I just need a few projects out of the way. And I'm not signing up for anymore KALS at the LYS for a while.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro sunny Surrey. Major excitement this morning as Bentley brought us a present while we were still in bed! He caught a baby jay, which is sad but those jays go for all the little birds so I reckon he has saved several bird lives.
> #
> Mr P had me running up and down stairs this morning while he was on he phone to the insurance company. First he needed his glasses and then his folder, then his debit card. He could have just come upstairs and done it all himself. Needless to say my leg now hurts so I guess I will have to do nothing for the rest of the day. Apart from go to the craft cafe this afternoon.
> 
> ...


One of my previous cats meowed at the door and I let him in. Then he spat out the chipmunk that he had balled up in his mouth. We spent the next couple of hours chasing a scared chipmunk and trying to get it out the door without the cat catching it again, because, yes, it was alive and fully capable of running, no injury at all. That same cat also brought baby birds and snakes into the house, all alive and moving.
Sorry about your leg. Take it easy and I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales, well weatherwise anyway. Been sheep chasing again this morning, I thought I had managed to block the drive off enough to deter them as we can't shut the gate but they found a way in, naturally. One stood outside the window and watched DH eat his breakfast. Didn't manage to get them out but they are right down the other end of the garden at the moment. Off shopping this morning then waiting to see if the logs get cut today. It might rain.????????Back later, have a good day. xx


I think you should tell the farmer you're part owner as they're in your yard more than they're in his field.
I'm wishing rain for you,.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes and that's why she said the bones looked "funny"


I'm hoping it's not something major that requires surgery. Sending you healing thoughts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm really late now. Oh well, Happy Friday. I think I'm the only one in on my team,.
Have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think you should tell the farmer you're part owner as they're in your yard more than they're in his field.
> I'm wishing rain for you,.


Since your grass has fed them, I think you should get some spun wool or mutton.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear, fancy Mr P getting you running about when you have had such a bad leg! Scold him for me!!! I like your positive spin on the jay massacre, it's only nature anyway, isn't it?!
> Have fun at the craft cafe, that sounds like fun and I hope your leg is comfortable while youu are there! xxxxx


What she said. Rest that leg! Enjoy the craft cafe. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll be watching. I'm still determined to do that one, I just need a few projects out of the way. And I'm not signing up for anymore KALS at the LYS for a while.


That's what I need to do, too, is finish up with several WIPs before beginning anything else. It's hard to resist, though. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> No Beavertails? Even if we share?


I'll share and have June's share too xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What she said. Rest that leg! Enjoy the craft cafe. xxxooo


Decided to give the craft cafe a miss and rest up. Mr P has just brought me some lunch.????????xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro sunny Surrey. Major excitement this morning as Bentley brought us a present while we were still in bed! He caught a baby jay, which is sad but those jays go for all the little birds so I reckon he has saved several bird lives.
> #
> Mr P had me running up and down stairs this morning while he was on he phone to the insurance company. First he needed his glasses and then his folder, then his debit card. He could have just come upstairs and done it all himself. Needless to say my leg now hurts so I guess I will have to do nothing for the rest of the day. Apart from go to the craft cafe this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Should Mr. P be running around for you? It's quite damp here at the moment so maybe the chainsaw might not make it today. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yes!!! Where shall we go?!! Do you remember The Animals song ' We gotta get out of this place'? I think you need to be singing that at the top of your voice, in Mr J's hearing!!
> 
> I have had quite a busy week so, yes, I am staying in today but I have ironing to do from several weeks :sm12: trust me to pick a hot humid day to do it!! I need to work out the written pattern for my next aran afghan square but then I am determined to have a go at a swatch for Fox Paws, watch this space - but not immediately!! Hang in there kid!! xxxxx


I like your thinking perhaps I could put it on a continuous loop. I'm still plodding away with my shawl, I hate to think how many stitches I'll have by the time it's big enough. I'm hanging on but by the skin of my teeth. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks, I shall recline on one of the comfy sofas with lots of cushions. I'm getting quite good at that. I need to go back to Fleetwood market and get some more crochet cotton that £1 ball I got is so lovely to work with. I only got white but I need cream. I have actually ordered a ball from Amazon and it costs a lot more. Also the cotton I got from Mrs Jacksons is great. xx


I'm ready, shame you have to go to France we could go back there. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I hope it rains, if you do!! Funny how the sheep turn up _after_ the grass has been cut!! xxxx


Ready cut grass like ready prepared veg. you can buy. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Phwoarrrrrr!!! I've just about got rid of what I gained in Blackpool but such luxuries are right off the menu for now!! xxxxx


Did you gain weight in Blackpool, I can't think why? xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This was out in the main section - I just took a quick tour and found some things I want to go back to:
http://www.craftelf.com/#axzz4ilP6A0Qb


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Why doesn't that surprise me???!!! xxx :sm23:


I really don't know :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Who?!!! xxxxx


The picture Angie posted of the girls back GS asked what happened I don't know why her post didn't show!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you gain weight in Blackpool, I can't think why? xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


No comment! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This was out in the main section - I just took a quick tour and found some things I want to go back to:
> http://www.craftelf.com/#axzz4ilP6A0Qb


Cute!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The picture Angie posted of the girls back GS asked what happened I don't know why her post didn't show!


Yeah, I get that but who is the girl, is it one of Ange's? xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I get that but who is the girl, is it one of Ange's? xxxx


Oh sorry no she is the lady's daughter that her next door neighbor is harassing.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh sorry no she is the lady's daughter that her next door neighbor is harassing.


Oh, right, I missed that! Sounds like some very extreme surgery, poor girl, hope it all works out for her! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Should Mr. P be running around for you? It's quite damp here at the moment so maybe the chainsaw might not make it today. xx


Yes he should to make up for making me run up and downstairs this morning .xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been very good today and just laid on my recliner.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have been very good today and just laid on my recliner.


Good job!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, Ive been deleting e-mails all day, and I only have 4000+ to get rid of now.....Wish I knew what I was doing.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning my lovely and how are we today? Anything planned for the day or are you having an at home day? Want to run away with me as I'm aching just looking at the logs? xxxx


Ill come.. Im sick of deleting, and missing you all. Does it seem a week since we all saw each other.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ill come.. Im sick of deleting, and missing you all. Does it seem a week since we all saw each other.


Wish I could turn the clock back a week or even 2 then my leg would be ok. Sorry but I am fed up with not being able to get around.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Wish I could turn the clock back a week or even 2 then my leg would be ok. Sorry but I am fed up with not being able to get around.


I bet you are but the more you rest it, the sooner it will heal! You've been a good girl today!! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I bet you are but the more you rest it, the sooner it will heal! You've been a good girl today!! xxxxxxx


Might have been good, but really p***ed off, I have far too much to do. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Might have been good, but really p***ed off, I have far too much to do. Xx


Sorry. I don't blame you. Wish I could help you out! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry. I don't blame you. Wish I could help you out! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, sorry I'm being so pathetic. Just so much I want yo do totget ready to go to France xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Pam, sorry I'm being so pathetic. Just so much I want yo do totget ready to go to France xxx


No reason to apologize. It's got to be incredibly frustrating and you being such a busy person, it's probably triple that (at least). Sending you comforting and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Ill come.. Im sick of deleting, and missing you all. Does it seem a week since we all saw each other.


No it seems like months, I had a really great time and can't wait to do it again. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Wish I could turn the clock back a week or even 2 then my leg would be ok. Sorry but I am fed up with not being able to get around.


Never mind, think of France, the better you feel the more you will enjoy it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Might have been good, but really p***ed off, I have far too much to do. Xx


I know they are hopeless but couldn't Mr. P do some of the things you need doing? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> No reason to apologize. It's got to be incredibly frustrating and you being such a busy person, it's probably triple that (at least). Sending you comforting and healing hugs! xxxooo


Thank you much appreciated xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I know they are hopeless but couldn't Mr. P do some of the things you need doing? xx


He's done quite a lot. I have spent today sorting out a load of craft stuff to take with me, but there are some things l won't get Mr P to do xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> No Beavertails? Even if we share?


I'd never say no Beavertails!!! ???? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'd never say no Beavertails!!! ???? xxx


Quite right to. Xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG whats it all about?


She had nearly a 60° curve in her spine ... And it happened so fast. Just since last October , but her spine was like the letter c at the top. They put two rods in her back and fused them to her spine. They said she was very lucky because they didn't have to go all the way down her spine. She can still bend at the waist. 
She has been super brave for just being a 13 yr. old girl. A real trooper bless her heart. She is just the sweetest little girl.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I'm sorry I've been absent again. The nasty neighbor had been up to no good again. 
She had gone too far this time. She filled charges against the other neighbor saying he intimidated her. He's in jail!!
We are all just dumbfounded at the audacity of this lady, she is just flat nuts ! But we are putting up a security camera so that no more lies can be told by her on the going on our street. It use to be such a quiet peaceful place here before her. It's terrible and I just wish she would move away.
I needed some London lampers for sure!!!!
It is so stressful that I even forgot today is Friday and told my friend across the street that I would help her with miss Cassidy. Totally missed sewing circle. ðð¢ð­
But she needed the help so she could get a nice long shower and an hour or two to herself to just get a break and not worry that Cassidy was gonna get up and get hurt. 
I'm so close to finishing the owl bag, yes with all the drama it's taking me forever lol... But here's the latest pic.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know but it was getting late and I to be honest didn't want to run up another dr bill.....I always forget to ice I know that's the rule just forget. Yes she mentioned PT.


I know that Dr. bills can get the best of us all.... but always ice an injury the first two days. RICE Rest Ice Compression Elevate
Hope it is not hurting as much.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I'm gonna try to catch up
Love you all so much, thank you for being here for me and all the love and support you give me. The best part of my day is always you ladies. I mean that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Which ones did you get?


I had picked up a set of the Sunstruck before I went in hospital but had not used them. Saw your note about the feel and, sure enough, a little to like bamboo for me and I don't like bamboo. I know it is the same finish from the same distributor as the colored ones I like so the dye must help close grain or something. When I picked up my order today, I just took them back since I would rather have square ones... even if the sizing is just a tad off.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> These, in black and metallic http://www.hotter.com/gb/en/beam-sandals xxxxx


Oh my I like those, I'll take a pair in an 8.5 please lol . Metallic purple would be perfect but I'll settle for silver !! 
Just kidding but very lovely ????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm gonna try to catch up
> Love you all so much, thank you for being here for me and all the love and support you give me. The best part of my day is always you ladies. I mean that.


Hi Angela so sorry you are having so much trouble with your nasty neighbour. Hope it all gets resolved. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> E$vening girls. I went out for coffee today and i seemed to have pulled a muscle in the calf of my leg. I'm in sympathy with purple. Ive spent all afternoon trying to mend my e-mail and I think I'm nearly there. I can use my i-pad at the moment. I had 12,700+ messages on and I think I'e had it bunged up. It needs more than a dose of senakot!!!! its been hot today. lovely.


Oh my lovely lovely lady, what I wouldn't give to be there with ya... I'd not only give you the biggest hug but I'd even cook and clean and get ya anything you wanted . And I don't even like to cook lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from sunny Surrey. Mr P took me to the supermarket this morning and have hought supplies gor my DS in France. Hung some washing out but have been very good and rested the rest of the day. My leg is slowly getting better but sitting is still painful. Took this photo in my garden today.


I love the flowers, but somewhere I've missed what happened to your leg !? Love you lady and the same goes for you. The hugs and the cooking lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angela so sorry you are having so much trouble with your nasty neighbour. Hope it all fets resllvec. Love and hugs xxxx


Time I think will win out. ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I had picked up a set of the Sunstruck before I went in hospital but had not used them. Saw your note about the feel and, sure enough, a little to like bamboo for me and I don't like bamboo. I know it is the same finish from the same distributor as the colored ones I like so the dye must help close grain or something. When I picked up my order today, I just took them back since I would rather have square ones... even if the sizing is just a tad off.


I am just loving the wooden crochhet hooks my DDs FIL made me, especially the metal one he set into the wooden handles when it comes to knitting needles l use the Knitpro symfonie circulars ir dpns. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Time I think will win out. ????????????


I do hope so and not to long a time xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am just loving the wooden crochhet hooks my DDs FIL made me, especially the metal one he set into the wooden handles when it comes to knitting needles l use the Knitpro symfonie circulars ir dpns. X


How can you not those are gorgeous. Does he sell them?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know that Dr. bills can get the best of us all.... but always ice an injury the first two days. RICE Rest Ice Compression Elevate
> Hope it is not hurting as much.


Hahaha, yes I tell her all the time... Because she won't stop getting hurt. ICE Ice ICE. 
I even sang the song lol. Ice Ice baby.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I bought the iris bulbs for Mr P for Valentines Day. Yes I remembered the spaghetti and sausages. Not overdoing it with the leg as it is still painful, but sitting on the loo is a bit easier! Yesterday afternoon I sorted a load of craft stuff to take to France to keep me occupied. Unfortunately I don't think I can jetski this time. Xx


Absolutely no jetski for you!!!!

Love Iris of any kind. Those are so very graceful and kind of Art Deco. Regular Iris are the state flower of Tennessee and so SIL's family gave me a lovely pottery piece with Iris on it when the kids married 29 years ago. (He is from Tennessee.) Mine will probably bloom while I'm gone or they will drown.
Not sure it will ever stop raining and has Dre'a is stranded in Seattle since planes can't land in Dallas.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> How can you not those are gorgeous. Does he sell them?


He had never made them before. I just showed him a picture and he made them. He has made me 6 now.. I am going to give him some more of my metal hooks and ask him to set them in wood. They are so comfortable to use. Xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I have some tomatoes in there but nothing else this year, with all the logging to do I just didn't have the energy to plant anything this year. xx


Fresh tomatoes are the best. At least you can have a taste of sunshine after all your manual labor!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely no jetski for you!!!!
> 
> Love Iris of any kind. Those are so very graceful and kind of Art Deco. Regular Iris are the state flower of Tennessee and so SIL's family gave me a lovely pottery piece with Iris on it when the kids married 29 years ago. (He is from Tennessee.) Mine will probably bloom while I'm gone or they will drown.
> Not sure it will ever stop raining and has Dre'a is stranded in Seattle since planes can't land in Dallas.


Definitely no jet skiing. Not sure how I will cope with the drive. I think this is going yo take a while to heal annd it's affecting the restmof me as I keep taking my weight on my arms when I sit or stand. It's been a week now. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fresh tomatoes are the best. At least you can have a taste of sunshine after all your manual labor!


I already have a lot of tomatoes on my plants. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's 4.30 here and I'm going to try to tget a bit more sleep xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Okay ladies time to try to sleep. My neck and back are having fits so not sure it will happen but I'm going to give it a go anyway lol. 
Love and hugs XOXOXO.

Purple I still don't know what you've done to your leg but it sounds serious. Sending you healing vibes right away !????????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's 4.30 here and I'm going to try to tget a bit more sleep xx


Goodnight ????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales, well weatherwise anyway. Been sheep chasing again this morning, I thought I had managed to block the drive off enough to deter them as we can't shut the gate but they found a way in, naturally. One stood outside the window and watched DH eat his breakfast. Didn't manage to get them out but they are right down the other end of the garden at the moment. Off shopping this morning then waiting to see if the logs get cut today. It might rain.????????Back later, have a good day. xx


 I'll send you my rain to help keep the logs wet. Much as I love sheep, I'd be pretty fed up with the owner by now. He sure doesn't seem to have any interest in fixing the problem.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro sunny Surrey. Major excitement this morning as Bentley brought us a present while we were still in bed! He caught a baby jay, which is sad but those jays go for all the little birds so I reckon he has saved several bird lives.
> #
> Mr P had me running up and down stairs this morning while he was on he phone to the insurance company. First he needed his glasses and then his folder, then his debit card. He could have just come upstairs and done it all himself. Needless to say my leg now hurts so I guess I will have to do nothing for the rest of the day. Apart from go to the craft cafe this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Bentley does need to improve the menu for breakfast in bed!!! Sorry you were running up and down the stairs and aggravating your leg. Inclines and stairs are not friends to my knee if overdone. Hope you didn't set yourself back too much. When do you leave?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Free shipping to the USA, wow??!! We only get that if you have the catalogue but the shop is only a bus ride away so it's not a problem.


Wish we had a store, but the lady on the phone was so helpful and no problem at all to return G's mistake and get him a new pair. I'm hoping they will catch on enough to have a US distributor of these days.

JUNE..... U2 is on TV right now singing "I still haven't found what I'm looking for" . The kids had a ball at the Joshua Tree concert as Dre'a is a member of whatever club gives her first shot at the best seats. I understand they wore Livey out eventually, but Mark and Rachel were dancing in the aisles all night. They do have the same sound as Journey in a way and Dre'a was determined to be Mrs. Steve Perry and that was the music at their wedding..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I shall imagine you reclining like Cleopatra and being waited on. Make sure you get someone to peel you a grape!! xxxxxxx


I was imagining a purple velvet chaise with someone kneeling to offer a glass of wine.

Wish I could remember the name of the really nice cotton we used to carry at the shop. I have used Cebelia (DMC) with nice results. I'll check upstairs and see if I have any of the other. It was lovely


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wanted the metallic ones for this party on Saturday but I have to wait a few days for them so I have completely changed what I was going to wear so my outfit looks good with the black ones!!


I understand that. I've just changed my whole plan for Chicago/Ohio after talking to Jeanette today. Thankfully, it will be cooler there. I did have to change complete outfit to go to Dr. today. I had purchased 3 pair of loose pants for last summer's surgery but forgot that I've never hemmed them! (Bought the wrong size and they are super long so need someone to mark them for me and never did.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: DH would never pay that price for shoes but the mens' are really nice, comfy and hard wearing! No, saldy I am not on commission!! xx


Nor would G under most circumstances. He rarely buys shoes to start with since he wears Crocs around the house but, with his hip going out at a moment's notice, he thought he should invest in something good for our trip because we knew the kids would walk us all over Ireland.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hope it rains, if you do!! Funny how the sheep turn up _after_ the grass has been cut!! xxxx


They can't work a knife and fork
:sm19: :sm19:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of my previous cats meowed at the door and I let him in. Then he spat out the chipmunk that he had balled up in his mouth. We spent the next couple of hours chasing a scared chipmunk and trying to get it out the door without the cat catching it again, because, yes, it was alive and fully capable of running, no injury at all. That same cat also brought baby birds and snakes into the house, all alive and moving.
> Sorry about your leg. Take it easy and I hope you are feeling better soon.


No snakes, thank you. When Star Wars was first out, the girls had a tiny little black mouse named Darth Vader. We also had cats. What a comedy it was when the the mouse would escape his cage. He was a master at evading them though.

DD had cat doors on her last place and was brought many presents and had many uninvited guests as well.

We agreed, no more fur babies when Motley passed. but..... there are two little sisters, blackish with blue eyes, 3-4 weeks old and the feral mother has disappeared so a fellow is raising them until they can be adopted. (Out on his patio) He posted videos and they are so cute that we are going tomorrow to look at them and will probably take them when they are ready.... or as soon as I get back from Ohio. I've been thinking about it for awhile but really didn't want to do anything until after the summer so we could take a few trips, but am sure I can get someone to help out when we are gone.... but young ones are not as easy to have home alone. Just a little worried about them getting too used to being outside, as I want them in or in our yard only.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Decided to give the craft cafe a miss and rest up. Mr P has just brought me some lunch.????????xx


You ARE hurting.... Maybe you need a better pain reliever? Definitely more resting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This was out in the main section - I just took a quick tour and found some things I want to go back to:
> http://www.craftelf.com/#axzz4ilP6A0Qb


Some cute Christmas crafts for the kids.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The picture Angie posted of the girls back GS asked what happened I don't know why her post didn't show!


The post about driving the neighbor girl and mom to and from hospital was in a separate post from the picture so GS may not have seen that one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Might have been good, but really p***ed off, I have far too much to do. Xx


Boy do I know that feeling! Have a couple loads in the washer/dryer right now and it is 12:30, but have so many things to squeeze in tomorrow and Sunday. I had my Monday all mapped out but now have a mandatory nurse visit right in the middle of the day...... Grrrrrrr


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He's done quite a lot. I have spent today sorting out a load of craft stuff to take with me, but there are some things l won't get Mr P to do xx


And some that just have to be done yourself... It is so hard to sit and LOOK at all the things you want to jump up and do....... but you must. Is the trip over bumpy?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm sorry I've been absent again. The nasty neighbor had been up to no good again.
> She had gone too far this time. She filled charges against the other neighbor saying he intimidated her. He's in jail!!
> We are all just dumbfounded at the audacity of this lady, she is just flat nuts ! But we are putting up a security camera so that no more lies can be told by her on the going on our street. It use to be such a quiet peaceful place here before her. It's terrible and I just wish she would move away.
> I needed some London lampers for sure!!!!
> ...


That bag is OUTSTANDING! Your stitches are so smooth and just perfect. Love the colors....

I certainly hope that all of you can go to the hearing and vouch for the neighbor. Maybe just seeing a bunch of you on his side of the court, even silent, will give the judge a clue as to who is the crazy and intimidating one. What a mess.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am just loving the wooden crochhet hooks my DDs FIL made me, especially the metal one he set into the wooden handles when it comes to knitting needles l use the Knitpro symfonie circulars ir dpns. X


Those hooks are just gorgeous and I would love the metal one as well... the best of both worlds. The onecomplete circular set I have is the Knit Picks Harmonys but I want a set of the square. I have a zillion odd needles of all sorts of materials and am just trying out a short tipped square one I picked up somewhere. I also have the complete set of the Knit Pro colored DPNs, very nice, but also have many metal ones and one set of the squares. I'm liking the squares so will probably buy more, though I have so many needles, it's becoming comical. (Half of my best set seem to have disappeared to Jessica though so I need another compete set just to have matching and complete for multiple projects.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely no jet skiing. Not sure how I will cope with the drive. I think this is going yo take a while to heal annd it's affecting the restmof me as I keep taking my weight on my arms when I sit or stand. It's been a week now. Xx


I'm sure your arms are feeling the tress from the added work. You are too busy right now, and heat is the best presently, but I wonder if jets at the pool pulsing on it would give it a massage and some relief. Gerry had bursitis at one point and neither one of us can remember how long it lasted or what he did for it. A mind is a terrible thing to lose!

You and I both could use a shot of patience. It has been a couple weeks of really being sick and then the rupture and then two+ months since the surgery and I have another month of daily dressings at least before I can take a bath or get in pool and another 6 to 8 months before I can stretch, bend, do much of any core activities. With the cleaner coming in every other week, I am starting to feel like I can keep house somewhat in order and get to some sorting and paperwork and knitting and sewing, but I haven't even done that the last couple months. The long hot summer is approaching so will be pretty much inside anyhow and just won't look at the garden!!! G waters it (too much). I did pick up some new gloves for a little planting, but can't pull weeds or shovel or rake. I can do some pruning though I guess Just hate wearing a mask in the heat. G almost had the front all smoothed and ready for sod where we have removed some bushes and are letting it go green again, but the rain has washed a lot away and it is to rain all week. Sod place was closed the other day so maybe early tomorrow morning but I can't help with that either. and SIL is having a hernia operation on the 9th so I don't want him helping with anything...

Are you taking the car on the ferry? Most highway roads are OK for me now but the parking lots and local streets are a bit bumpy and I do feel it. I have a car cushion massage and heat thing but it is too hot for that. Be sure to throw a couple cushions, pillows in the car and you may have to take some breaks and go slower.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I already have a lot of tomatoes on my plants. X


We have had a few and the farm store has lots. The are so good, we eat them daily. One neighbor has over 100 hierloom plants for the taking but I just can't go get any to plant right now. A great missed opportunity.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am just loving the wooden crochhet hooks my DDs FIL made me, especially the metal one he set into the wooden handles when it comes to knitting needles l use the Knitpro symfonie circulars ir dpns. X


I've been watching on Ebay and found a handmade set with tray that was just beautiful, but being a bidding newbie missed out on it. Bummed, but I'll keep looking. The ones I have with the clay handles are sufficient.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He had never made them before. I just showed him a picture and he made them. He has made me 6 now.. I am going to give him some more of my metal hooks and ask him to set them in wood. They are so comfortable to use. Xx


If he hires out, let me know.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> I'm sorry I've been absent again. The nasty neighbor had been up to no good again.
> She had gone too far this time. She filled charges against the other neighbor saying he intimidated her. He's in jail!!
> We are all just dumbfounded at the audacity of this lady, she is just flat nuts ! But we are putting up a security camera so that no more lies can be told by her on the going on our street. It use to be such a quiet peaceful place here before her. It's terrible and I just wish she would move away.
> I needed some London lampers for sure!!!!
> ...


That is stunning. Words fail me on your neighbour. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fresh tomatoes are the best. At least you can have a taste of sunshine after all your manual labor!


Yes but I don't like them so DH has to eat them. xx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I already have a lot of tomatoes on my plants. X


Huh, I don't even have any flowers yet. xx :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its sunny here. I may go to ASDA with marg and john.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm sorry I've been absent again. The nasty neighbor had been up to no good again.
> She had gone too far this time. She filled charges against the other neighbor saying he intimidated her. He's in jail!!
> We are all just dumbfounded at the audacity of this lady, she is just flat nuts ! But we are putting up a security camera so that no more lies can be told by her on the going on our street. It use to be such a quiet peaceful place here before her. It's terrible and I just wish she would move away.
> I needed some London lampers for sure!!!!
> ...


Its beautiful linky. beautiful....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its beautiful linky. beautiful....


The bag is beautiful - so sorry about the neighbor.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its sunny here. I may go to ASDA with marg and john.


Morning Susan, it's sunny here at the moment but there are a lot of grey clouds around so don't know if it is going to last. My drive is still full of wood and garden full of sheep, well it feels as though it is although I think it's only a few, haven't checked yet today. Have fun shopping, I love shopping, not. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Susan, it's sunny here at the moment but there are a lot of grey clouds around so don't know if it is going to last. My drive is still full of wood and garden full of sheep, well it feels as though it is although I think it's only a few, haven't checked yet today. Have fun shopping, I love shopping, not. xx


Im not a shopper either. BUT its a chance to get out for an hour and I have to eat!!! know what I mean? :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My e mails on my laptop are still not working! Im having to use my ipad. Well, its tough.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Might have been good, but really p***ed off, I have far too much to do. Xx


Great big healing hugs coming to you girl! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> She had nearly a 60° curve in her spine ... And it happened so fast. Just since last October , but her spine was like the letter c at the top. They put two rods in her back and fused them to her spine. They said she was very lucky because they didn't have to go all the way down her spine. She can still bend at the waist.
> She has been super brave for just being a 13 yr. old girl. A real trooper bless her heart. She is just the sweetest little girl.


Sad the way these horrible things always seem to happen to the nicest people. I wish her well, I really do! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm sorry I've been absent again. The nasty neighbor had been up to no good again.
> She had gone too far this time. She filled charges against the other neighbor saying he intimidated her. He's in jail!!
> We are all just dumbfounded at the audacity of this lady, she is just flat nuts ! But we are putting up a security camera so that no more lies can be told by her on the going on our street. It use to be such a quiet peaceful place here before her. It's terrible and I just wish she would move away.
> I needed some London lampers for sure!!!!
> ...


So glad you were able to help, I'm sure it meant the world to both of them and I guess it's not too bigger price to pay to give that help. You're such a good girl! Love the owl, it is spectacular, you are also a very talented girl!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm gonna try to catch up
> Love you all so much, thank you for being here for me and all the love and support you give me. The best part of my day is always you ladies. I mean that.


...and we're always delighted to see you here love, you always make me smile, even when things aren't going so well, you canput a positive spin on it! Always here for you! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Oh my I like those, I'll take a pair in an 8.5 please lol . Metallic purple would be perfect but I'll settle for silver !!
> Just kidding but very lovely ????


Thank you! I gave them a road test yesterday and came home with two tiny blisters! Want to wear them to a party today so it's on with the band aids!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely no jetski for you!!!!
> 
> Love Iris of any kind. Those are so very graceful and kind of Art Deco. Regular Iris are the state flower of Tennessee and so SIL's family gave me a lovely pottery piece with Iris on it when the kids married 29 years ago. (He is from Tennessee.) Mine will probably bloom while I'm gone or they will drown.
> Not sure it will ever stop raining and has Dre'a is stranded in Seattle since planes can't land in Dallas.


Sorry to hear it's still raining there Jynx, we've had some really heavy downpours and had a wonderful storm yesterday but when it stops, the sun usually comes out!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish we had a store, but the lady on the phone was so helpful and no problem at all to return G's mistake and get him a new pair. I'm hoping they will catch on enough to have a US distributor of these days.
> 
> JUNE..... U2 is on TV right now singing "I still haven't found what I'm looking for" . The kids had a ball at the Joshua Tree concert as Dre'a is a member of whatever club gives her first shot at the best seats. I understand they wore Livey out eventually, but Mark and Rachel were dancing in the aisles all night. They do have the same sound as Journey in a way and Dre'a was determined to be Mrs. Steve Perry and that was the music at their wedding..


Sounds like a lot of fun!! This is a lot older, 1965 but I found it on Youtube accidentally yesterday and it brings back some great memories, all the lads were so smart in their suits back then!! 



 xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I understand that. I've just changed my whole plan for Chicago/Ohio after talking to Jeanette today. Thankfully, it will be cooler there. I did have to change complete outfit to go to Dr. today. I had purchased 3 pair of loose pants for last summer's surgery but forgot that I've never hemmed them! (Bought the wrong size and they are super long so need someone to mark them for me and never did.)


I'll do them!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm sure your arms are feeling the tress from the added work. You are too busy right now, and heat is the best presently, but I wonder if jets at the pool pulsing on it would give it a massage and some relief. Gerry had bursitis at one point and neither one of us can remember how long it lasted or what he did for it. A mind is a terrible thing to lose!
> 
> You and I both could use a shot of patience. It has been a couple weeks of really being sick and then the rupture and then two+ months since the surgery and I have another month of daily dressings at least before I can take a bath or get in pool and another 6 to 8 months before I can stretch, bend, do much of any core activities. With the cleaner coming in every other week, I am starting to feel like I can keep house somewhat in order and get to some sorting and paperwork and knitting and sewing, but I haven't even done that the last couple months. The long hot summer is approaching so will be pretty much inside anyhow and just won't look at the garden!!! G waters it (too much). I did pick up some new gloves for a little planting, but can't pull weeds or shovel or rake. I can do some pruning though I guess Just hate wearing a mask in the heat. G almost had the front all smoothed and ready for sod where we have removed some bushes and are letting it go green again, but the rain has washed a lot away and it is to rain all week. Sod place was closed the other day so maybe early tomorrow morning but I can't help with that either. and SIL is having a hernia operation on the 9th so I don't want him helping with anything...
> 
> Are you taking the car on the ferry? Most highway roads are OK for me now but the parking lots and local streets are a bit bumpy and I do feel it. I have a car cushion massage and heat thing but it is too hot for that. Be sure to throw a couple cushions, pillows in the car and you may have to take some breaks and go slower.


You are doing so well after what you went through Jynx, we could have lost you! I know it is tough and boring, the way things are now but hang in there, you are doing so much more now than you could a little while back! And nothing is more important than your health!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to DDs later for a bbq. Need to get a bit of washing done and of course some crochet. Hope everyone is having a good week end xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay ladies time to try to sleep. My neck and back are having fits so not sure it will happen but I'm going to give it a go anyway lol.
> Love and hugs XOXOXO.
> 
> Purple I still don't know what you've done to your leg but it sounds serious. Sending you healing vibes right away !????????????????


I have a bursitis at the top of my hamstring, basically I have a pain in the bum!xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You ARE hurting.... Maybe you need a better pain reliever? Definitely more resting.


I'm on the strongest pain killers I can take, can't take anti inflammatories, so I guess I will just have to resort to wine. We leave early Tuesday morning. It's an hour in the car, 6 hours on the ferry, we have a cabin so I can lie down, and then another 3 hours in the car. I'm taking my duvet to sit on in the car so hopefully it won't be too bad. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I was imagining a purple velvet chaise with someone kneeling to offer a glass of wine.
> 
> Wish I could remember the name of the really nice cotton we used to carry at the shop. I have used Cebelia (DMC) with nice results. I'll check upstairs and see if I have any of the other. It was lovely


We do have a green velvet chaise! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I have a bursitis at the top of my hamstring, basically I have a pain in the bum!xx


That's a lot better than being one. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's a lot better than being one. xx :sm23:


I am sure Mr P thinks I am one! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to DDs later for a bbq. Need to get a bit of washing done and of course some crochet. Hope everyone is having a good week end xx


How is your leg this morning? You sounded so fed up yesterday, hope you're feeling a bit more positive today!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We do have a green velvet chaise! xx


She does!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no! You are having a really tough time of it. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs (and lots of love)!!! xxxooo


and from me. I hope it can be sorted out soon.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales, well weatherwise anyway. Been sheep chasing again this morning, I thought I had managed to block the drive off enough to deter them as we can't shut the gate but they found a way in, naturally. One stood outside the window and watched DH eat his breakfast. Didn't manage to get them out but they are right down the other end of the garden at the moment. Off shopping this morning then waiting to see if the logs get cut today. It might rain.????????Back later, have a good day. xx


I hope the logs remain untouched for a while.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angela so sorry you are having so much trouble with your nasty neighbour. Hope it all gets resolved. Love and hugs xxxx


Me, too, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro sunny Surrey. Major excitement this morning as Bentley brought us a present while we were still in bed! He caught a baby jay, which is sad but those jays go for all the little birds so I reckon he has saved several bird lives.
> #
> Mr P had me running up and down stairs this morning while he was on he phone to the insurance company. First he needed his glasses and then his folder, then his debit card. He could have just come upstairs and done it all himself. Needless to say my leg now hurts so I guess I will have to do nothing for the rest of the day. Apart from go to the craft cafe this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, even Mr P gets things wrong! How dare he have you running around on your poorly leg.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely no jetski for you!!!!
> 
> Love Iris of any kind. Those are so very graceful and kind of Art Deco. Regular Iris are the state flower of Tennessee and so SIL's family gave me a lovely pottery piece with Iris on it when the kids married 29 years ago. (He is from Tennessee.) Mine will probably bloom while I'm gone or they will drown.
> Not sure it will ever stop raining and has Dre'a is stranded in Seattle since planes can't land in Dallas.


That's too bad she's stranded up here -- it was a wonderful sunny day here yesterday and more today. I hope she makes it home soon. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks, I shall recline on one of the comfy sofas with lots of cushions. I'm getting quite good at that. I need to go back to Fleetwood market and get some more crochet cotton that £1 ball I got is so lovely to work with. I only got white but I need cream. I have actually ordered a ball from Amazon and it costs a lot more. Also the cotton I got from Mrs Jacksons is great. xx


We all need to go back to Fleetwood Market!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I shall imagine you reclining like Cleopatra and being waited on. Make sure you get someone to peel you a grape!! xxxxxxx


Mr P. He owes you one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you! I gave them a road test yesterday and came home with two tiny blisters! Want to wear them to a party today so it's on with the band aids!! xxxx


I always end up with blisters!! I've gotten so I wear new shoes just long enough to figure out where the "hot spots" are and then put Dr. Schols mole skin on my foot on those areas. It works.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hope it rains, if you do!! Funny how the sheep turn up _after_ the grass has been cut!! xxxx


they smell the grass that's been cut.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Decided to give the craft cafe a miss and rest up. Mr P has just brought me some lunch.????????xx


Then I forgive him for making you run up and down stairs.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive been deleting e-mails all day, and I only have 4000+ to get rid of now.....Wish I knew what I was doing.


It sounds as if you do. Keep going. When the page is blank you'll be so happy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Time I think will win out. ????????????


As will Karma.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I spent the whole of yesterday looking after the twins. They wear me out, though I did get my book out while they were on the rides at Harbour Park.

When I took them home Mum asked me if they had been good, then she asked them if I had been. One said No, she read a book! Mum laughed. I hope she didn't think I read all day!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Here comes another of those proud boasts!

DiL1 is no longer a JP. She is now a Family Court Judge. I am so proud of her. In case the phraseology is not the same where you are JP is Justice of the Peace or Magistrate. She has gone up from Magistrate Court to Crown Court. Now a senior member of the judiciary, with a very important job to do.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's another glorious day here. I hope it is in three week's time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Alan will be 70 on June 21st. The Criminal Justice Unit have planned a lovely birthday treat. He is due in Crown Court that day as the chief witness in the murder trial. Looks like I won't be called.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Here comes another of those proud boasts!
> 
> DiL1 is no longer a JP. She is now a Family Court Judge. I am so proud of her. In case the phraseology is not the same where you are JP is Justice of the Peace or Magistrate. She has gone up from Magistrate Court to Crown Court. Now a senior member of the judiciary, with a very important job to do.


That's fantastic. Give her my congratulations. I've seen some legal shows from the UK and the magistrates were wearing wigs. Do they still wear them?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's fantastic. Give her my congratulations. I've seen some legal shows from the UK and the magistrates were wearing wigs. Do they still wear them?


Magistrates don't wear wigs, judges do. Erika won't.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Here comes another of those proud boasts!
> 
> DiL1 is no longer a JP. She is now a Family Court Judge. I am so proud of her. In case the phraseology is not the same where you are JP is Justice of the Peace or Magistrate. She has gone up from Magistrate Court to Crown Court. Now a senior member of the judiciary, with a very important job to do.


Very well done to your DIIL.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good Morning from a wet noisy corner of the world. Last night I was kept awake by the fireworks shot off in the park. Early this a.m. thunder and lightning also keep me awake. Two beautiful light shows in 12 hours.
Purple I cannot imagine you driving that distances with your injury. Even if it feels better it might get irritated again. Just worrying about you and wishing you the best. 
Congratulations to Judge Erika. 
June be careful with your new sandals so you do not slice your toe. 
Will read backwards to catch up. Hope everyone is having a fantastic Saturday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Good Morning from a wet noisy corner of the world. Last night I was kept awake by the fireworks shot off in the park. Early this a.m. thunder and lightning also keep me awake. Two beautiful light shows in 12 hours.
> Purple I cannot imagine you driving that distances with you injury. Even if it feels better it might get irritated again. Just worrying about you and wishing you the best.
> Congratulations to Judge Erika.
> June be careful with your new sandals so you do not slice your toe.
> Will read backwards to catch up. Hope everyone is having a fantastic Saturday.


Thanks for your concern Jinx, I'm sure I'll be ok. Taking plenty of pillows to sit on. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Managed to fet some washing done and dried on the line. Not too bad standing, but sitting is a pain, literally????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Alan will be 70 on June 21st. The Criminal Justice Unit have planned a lovely birthday treat. He is due in Crown Court that day as the chief witness in the murder trial. Looks like I won't be called.


Not a good way to spend your birthday. Hope they don't keep him there too long. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not a good way to spend your birthday. Hope they don't keep him there too long. Xx


he will probably get himself sent down for contempt of court!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Just popping I. To sa hi. Back home from our great time in sunny Kent. We went to quite a few places we had never seen, so bad as it's so close to home. My GSs had their bedtime story on the last night with me, at the end there was lots of tears. Not my reading but they didn't want to go home. They had such a good time & were so well behaved. We are already deciding when we are going back! I'll catch up later. Lots of love to you all


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Very well done to your DIIL.


And well done from me, too! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Here comes another of those proud boasts!
> 
> DiL1 is no longer a JP. She is now a Family Court Judge. I am so proud of her. In case the phraseology is not the same where you are JP is Justice of the Peace or Magistrate. She has gone up from Magistrate Court to Crown Court. Now a senior member of the judiciary, with a very important job to do.


Well done DIL you are so proud of her and you have every right to be. She might end up like judge Judy and earn a fortune.

I've ended up at Stephens for the night. Him and Richard have been down our house and have been pressure washing the yard. It looks lovely. They've still got a bit more to do, but 4hrs is enough for one day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My pension has been sorted and I got paid this week. After all this time. Thanks for hearing me moan.....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My pension has been sorted and I got paid this week. After all this time. Thanks for hearing me moan.....


Yeah!!! Susan's rich! Back to Blackpool!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My pension has been sorted and I got paid this week. After all this time. Thanks for hearing me moan.....


That's fantastic news.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My pension has been sorted and I got paid this week. After all this time. Thanks for hearing me moan.....


That is wonderful, makes it much easier to buy things when there is money in the coffers! ????????

I am now going to try and catch up on all of the posts from a few days ago. You lot sure know how to chat! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My pension used to be one of the most successful in the country. Then the government decided that we should not govern our own pension as we "didn't know what we were doing", and professionals hired by the government should govern our pension, My pension is now worth a fraction of what it used to be. If I had had enough years to retire 10 years ago, I would be receiving twice the amount of pension that I will receive when I retire in the not distant future.


That is solely because the "Powers That Be" do not like those from the Lower Echelons to get enough funds together to be able to raise the level of living, as that means that these people will be invading their "Sanctioned Rich Only" areas of the world. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our provincial Electric utility president was paid millions to go away because they were incompetent, Unfortunately the next 2 were no more competent and millions were again paid out. But the shareholders and the board of the provincial Electric utility didn't feel the pain of those millions,. All the people in the province paid "debt reduction" on our bills for years to pay to get rid of the people who mismanaged electricity generation across the province.


That doesn't verge on criminal action, I think it has well and truly entered the criminal section, simply by making the general public pay for the boards mistake. I think incompetence like that, should be born by the board and the shareholders!! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Arrived home just before three. No nasty surprises waiting for me in the drive, but apparently more are coming on Tues. or Weds. Told DH I'm going away on Thurs. He was waiting at the station for me, so am now home waiting to cook dinner. They thought they would wait for me!!! Still I have wonderful memories to think about when I am slaving away. Here are a few more photos that my computer have at last allowed me to download. xx


So sorry that your week away ended by landing straight back into slavery. 
They are beautiful photos. xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Case unpacked, laundry hamper filled, yarn squished!!


Lovely range of yarn there, do you have specific projects to make with it? ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I agree, I've downloaded all of them and all of Purple's, they are now in a folder marked Blackpool Bash 2017!! Here's a few of mine!! xxxxxx


They are wonderful photos! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> There appears to be a running theme here with DHs and a need for them to eat!


I would have thought that they would have been considerate enough to have at least begun the meal preparation, I never have to cook, my DH does it all the time, and washes the dishes afterwards! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just thought I'd show you all what my eldest is up to tonight. They are driving to the U2 concert at the Cowboy's Football Stadium. Once a rocker, always a rocker and now she has the whole family hooked. (Of course I happen to love U2 myself.)


They would have had a great time. I don't get to go to anything like that, all the concerts that I would think of going to are either in the Eastern states, or in Adelaide; and the tickets are far beyond my means!????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Me too, but woke up to dull, cloudy skies and no wonderful people around. The trouble is I now know what I am missing and don't like it. xx


Keep the memories fresh in your mind, until the next gathering, and keep putting funds away for future trips ....... and in the mean time spare a thought for one who will probably never meet any of you, but who is living vicariously through the adventures read in these pages! I have spoken to a few of the ladies in UK, as well as in USA, and have also Skype with different members of our wonderful group, on different gatherings, so I know the accents of most of our members. ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just back from a lovely afternoon tea with Jill. Her daughter and SIL are doing a charity walk that involves crossing all of the London bridges over the Thames so Jill is at their house minding the dog, so that is where we had our tea. The weather was gorgeous, almost too hot for me!! xxx


That looks so delicious, I am using my imaginative mind, and am now enjoying a very early breakfast of the exact same thing as shown in your photos! nom nom nom ........ I am now satiated ....... ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I thought I would share 2 things that happened last week which I am so proud of. Neither of my daughters really have confidence, they were both really shy as little girls. Well at choir my Kaz sang a solo & she sounded wonderful, nobody had heard her sing before. She now has ' her' song when we do concerts, our choir master was impressed, not as much as me. My Claire works with children with very servere learning difficulties, most of them have no speech either. Her job is to organise & teach the children to use computer generated hardware which the kids can use to 'talk'. Claire loads it up with all sorts of words & sentences, some quite rude. Well back to proud me, last week Claire had to stand up & welcome a conference they were holding at their school. She did her talk then one of her students talked, through her equipment, to the audience. This was a massive for both of them. I'm so proud of my girls. Sorry had to share.


Never be sorry to share, we all joined this group for similar reasons, and needs! It is wonderful to hear of the things that the different families do, and it is great to share in the achievements of the family members also, so please don't apologise for sharing the good things, as well as the bad things. xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a nice lunch with the family. They've gone, we are all tidied up and having a cup of coffee and it is now raining.
> 
> Here's a photo of the pond with the new brick edging.


Being white really sets off the pond, and the shrubbery around it, it is beautiful.. xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well it is 0410, and I think I had better try and get some sleep, don't know how I will go; because I am really not sleepy, but it is getting a little too cold and my bed is warm ...... so I will be back on later today, to do some more catch up. xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My pension has been sorted and I got paid this week. After all this time. Thanks for hearing me moan.....


Great news and what a relief for you!!!! :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> My pension has been sorted and I got paid this week. After all this time. Thanks for hearing me moan.....


Hurray and about time too. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He's done quite a lot. I have spent today sorting out a load of craft stuff to take with me, but there are some things l won't get Mr P to do xx


I know what you mean I am kind of a control freak about packing for a trip don't trust anybody else to pack everything needed! Although I might have to supervise for our trip ina couple weeks if my shoulder isn't any better!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm sorry I've been absent again. The nasty neighbor had been up to no good again.
> She had gone too far this time. She filled charges against the other neighbor saying he intimidated her. He's in jail!!
> We are all just dumbfounded at the audacity of this lady, she is just flat nuts ! But we are putting up a security camera so that no more lies can be told by her on the going on our street. It use to be such a quiet peaceful place here before her. It's terrible and I just wish she would move away.
> I needed some London lampers for sure!!!!
> ...


Which neighbor got arrested, that woman is crazy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish we had a store, but the lady on the phone was so helpful and no problem at all to return G's mistake and get him a new pair. I'm hoping they will catch on enough to have a US distributor of these days.
> 
> JUNE..... U2 is on TV right now singing "I still haven't found what I'm looking for" . The kids had a ball at the Joshua Tree concert as Dre'a is a member of whatever club gives her first shot at the best seats. I understand they wore Livey out eventually, but Mark and Rachel were dancing in the aisles all night. They do have the same sound as Journey in a way and Dre'a was determined to be Mrs. Steve Perry and that was the music at their wedding..


She would have to stand in line I Love Steve Perry, I cracked Linky up one time not to long ago when I told her I would so cheat on Phil Collins with him she bout chocked and said I love how your husband wasn't part of the equation....... :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. I've had a lovely day today. Plus my calf feels ok now, I only wish purple was feeling better. I want to tell you all what I've done. I've phoned a driving school to book some refresher driving in a small car to see if I can manage it. I so much need my independence. I can only try. If I feel ok then I'm going to get a small car for myself so that I can go where I want to and not have to rely on people. I hope I'll be ok.....I get my first lesson on Thursday at 2pm....I'm quite excited.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is fantastic. Good for you. I know you can do. Great news.


grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've had a lovely day today. Plus my calf feels ok now, I only wish purple was feeling better. I want to tell you all what I've done. I've phoned a driving school to book some refresher driving in a small car to see if I can manage it. I so much need my independence. I can only try. If I feel ok then I'm going to get a small car for myself so that I can go where I want to and not have to rely on people. I hope I'll be ok.....I get my first lesson on Thursday at 2pm....I'm quite excited.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've had a lovely day today. Plus my calf feels ok now, I only wish purple was feeling better. I want to tell you all what I've done. I've phoned a driving school to book some refresher driving in a small car to see if I can manage it. I so much need my independence. I can only try. If I feel ok then I'm going to get a small car for myself so that I can go where I want to and not have to rely on people. I hope I'll be ok.....I get my first lesson on Thursday at 2pm....I'm quite excited.


Hey, that's fantastic, good for you, I know I'm much happier knowing I've got a car I can drive if necessary. You go for it. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi jinx. I hope you are having a good day. It's not often I'm on at this time of night.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

THANKYOU barny. I'm really going to stick in. I'm so used to being independent . It was different when Albert was here. He did the driving so I never drove the big car. I hated it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to settle down now...I've forgotten my happy pills tonight....I've felt near to normal today, maybe I'm getting through this mourning. Every days different. Nite nite x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU barny. I'm really going to stick in. I'm so used to being independent . It was different when Albert was here. He did the driving so I never drove the big car. I hated it.


That's my problem John's car is way too big for me and although he still does most of the driving I know it is there if anything happens again. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've had a lovely day today. Plus my calf feels ok now, I only wish purple was feeling better. I want to tell you all what I've done. I've phoned a driving school to book some refresher driving in a small car to see if I can manage it. I so much need my independence. I can only try. If I feel ok then I'm going to get a small car for myself so that I can go where I want to and not have to rely on people. I hope I'll be ok.....I get my first lesson on Thursday at 2pm....I'm quite excited.


That is great, Susan. I'm so proud of you for taking that step. It will be wonderful for you to have that independence. Well done!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I've just turned on the evening news and heard of the terrorist attacks in London this evening. It makes me so sad that this is happening once again to your wonderful country. Please stay safe and I hope all your families are safe, too. I love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've just turned on the evening news and heard of the terrorist attacks in London this evening. It makes me so sad that this is happening once again to your wonderful country. Please stay safe and I hope all your families are safe, too. I love you all lots! xxxooo


My sentiments exactly Pam. I have just woken to the News, and am watching the aftermath of the attacks. Please stay safe, I also hope all of your friends and families are safe! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> One of the tough things to do. I'm glad you stayed at Stephen's


Ditto from me also, Susan! It is wonderful that Stephen is helping you, there will be times that you will want to be with your family! xoxo ????????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but I don't like them so DH has to eat them. xx :sm09: :sm16:


OR you could throw them a the sheep or the log man...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've just turned on the evening news and heard of the terrorist attacks in London this evening. It makes me so sad that this is happening once again to your wonderful country. Please stay safe and I hope all your families are safe, too. I love you all lots! xxxooo


Praying for all! Love.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My e mails on my laptop are still not working! Im having to use my ipad. Well, its tough.


Have you been able to delete from the laptop? Maybe one they are all cleaned out it will reboot. I can't rename any of my folders and still don't have everything linked so need a techie.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun!! This is a lot older, 1965 but I found it on Youtube accidentally yesterday and it brings back some great memories, all the lads were so smart in their suits back then!!
> 
> 
> 
> xxxxx


:sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'll do them!! xxx


I'll just pop over with my pins.... (I should be upstairs doing them now, but hockey is on so glued to chair.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You are doing so well after what you went through Jynx, we could have lost you! I know it is tough and boring, the way things are now but hang in there, you are doing so much more now than you could a little while back! And nothing is more important than your health!! xxx


Thank you. I know I am lucky and that healing just takes time. I've found the answer to boredom though. Hope the link will work.... since I forgot to take pictures this afternoon.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/66ao3rq7ggcwfvr/VIDEO0068.mp4?dl=0

The guy that bought mom's washer and dryer has been taking care of two 3 week old kittens (feral) whose mom has disappeared. They will be ready for adoption in a few weeks. Guess who's coming to dinner? They are sooooooo tiny. We weren't going to do any more pets, and these are not exactly what we might have chosen or even when, but..... we are doing it anyhow after I come home or closer to July 4th, depending on how things are going. He is keeping them on his patio, is litter training, will start them on some solid food in a couple days and is even training them to walk on leash..... They are sisters, so bonded to each other, having been left on their own. We have two laps so might as well give them a good home. I've already told them there are only 2 rules. Don't mess with my yarn and don't jump on the counters. I'm sure they took me very seriously.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm on the strongest pain killers I can take, can't take anti inflammatories, so I guess I will just have to resort to wine. We leave early Tuesday morning. It's an hour in the car, 6 hours on the ferry, we have a cabin so I can lie down, and then another 3 hours in the car. I'm taking my duvet to sit on in the car so hopefully it won't be too bad. xx


Wine is good. I sure missed it when on the antibiotics for a month... No wine allowed. Glad you have a cabin and will be be able to stop for a stretch if the drive gets too much. I'm sure seeing everyone there will be good medicine for what ails you. Remember to be Grand Dame though and let them wait on you hand and foot.

I'll be leaving for Chicago that morning, if only DD would call and tell me she has listed the flight! I've promised not to lift suitcase and I have a feeling DH will weigh my purse..... but looking forward to a week of knitting... if I remember how.

Safe travels and have a wonderful time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We do have a green velvet chaise! xx


:sm09: I'm psychic... just color blind...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's too bad she's stranded up here -- it was a wonderful sunny day here yesterday and more today. I hope she makes it home soon. xxxooo


She will be doing turns to Seattle all this month I think. She loves to have layovers there... but was on the runway one hour and then circling for two trying to land in Dallas so it ate into her time and she had such a busy schedule here with family as school was over Friday. I won't bother her until tomorrow but need her to list me for my flight.... It used to be we could do it ourselves but now it has to be the employee. Kind of inconvenient when I never am sure where she is at any given time.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I spent the whole of yesterday looking after the twins. They wear me out, though I did get my book out while they were on the rides at Harbour Park.
> 
> When I took them home Mum asked me if they had been good, then she asked them if I had been. One said No, she read a book! Mum laughed. I hope she didn't think I read all day!


Little tattle tale! I'm sure it was thought you should be on the rides as well!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Here comes another of those proud boasts!
> 
> DiL1 is no longer a JP. She is now a Family Court Judge. I am so proud of her. In case the phraseology is not the same where you are JP is Justice of the Peace or Magistrate. She has gone up from Magistrate Court to Crown Court. Now a senior member of the judiciary, with a very important job to do.


How impressive!!!! Hope your chest is puffed out. (We used to watch "Silks" all the time and thoroughly enjoyed it.) Family Court is such an important position. She has the power to change lives of children in some cases. You should be very, very proud.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Alan will be 70 on June 21st. The Criminal Justice Unit have planned a lovely birthday treat. He is due in Crown Court that day as the chief witness in the murder trial. Looks like I won't be called.


Best Birthday Wishes to Alan.... How nice that his day will be remembered even as he is in court. I do hope the trial is swift and the man is finally brought to justice. I know how upsetting it was for you to have the whole thing drudged up again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> he will probably get himself sent down for contempt of court!


 :sm04: :sm04: I can guarantee mine would! He was so disappointed when he couldn't serve on a murder trial awhile back. He knew one of the lawyers so was dismissed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just popping I. To sa hi. Back home from our great time in sunny Kent. We went to quite a few places we had never seen, so bad as it's so close to home. My GSs had their bedtime story on the last night with me, at the end there was lots of tears. Not my reading but they didn't want to go home. They had such a good time & were so well behaved. We are already deciding when we are going back! I'll catch up later. Lots of love to you all


Aw, how sweet... not wanting the good times to end. Glad you all had such a nice break and good weather as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How impressive!!!! Hope your chest is puffed out. (We used to watch "Silks" all the time and thoroughly enjoyed it.) Family Court is such an important position. She has the power to change lives of children in some cases. You should be very, very proud.


Thanks. That's the show I was thinking of where they wore the wigs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done DIL you are so proud of her and you have every right to be. She might end up like judge Judy and earn a fortune.
> 
> I've ended up at Stephens for the night. Him and Richard have been down our house and have been pressure washing the yard. It looks lovely. They've still got a bit more to do, but 4hrs is enough for one day.


Good on Stephen for doing all that work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My pension has been sorted and I got paid this week. After all this time. Thanks for hearing me moan.....


About time. Glad you don't have to worry about it any more.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They would have had a great time. I don't get to go to anything like that, all the concerts that I would think of going to are either in the Eastern states, or in Adelaide; and the tickets are far beyond my means!????????????


They were very pricey... but she belongs to their club that gives her first choice of seats. It was a big treat for them all and there have been some tough times this year so it was a good splurge. The last time they went was 7 years ago when Jess was recovering from cancer.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> She would have to stand in line I Love Steve Perry, I cracked Linky up one time not to long ago when I told her I would so cheat on Phil Collins with him she bout chocked and said I love how your husband wasn't part of the equation....... :sm09: :sm09:


Dre'a is older than you.... She has first dibs! Her husband knows exactly where he stands when it comes to her idols!!! Good thing he likes the music as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've had a lovely day today. Plus my calf feels ok now, I only wish purple was feeling better. I want to tell you all what I've done. I've phoned a driving school to book some refresher driving in a small car to see if I can manage it. I so much need my independence. I can only try. If I feel ok then I'm going to get a small car for myself so that I can go where I want to and not have to rely on people. I hope I'll be ok.....I get my first lesson on Thursday at 2pm....I'm quite excited.


You Go, Girl. I am so proud of you for taking the initiative. I've never known you to fail at anything you put your mind to and it's not like you want to drive in the Grand Prix. Just local would give you such peace of mind as well as independence. Practice makes perfect. Just relax and let it all come back to you....

Do glad your calf is feeling better. Seems so many of us have managed to mess up our extremities. Wish we were all together We could knit and pass the massaging machine around!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU barny. I'm really going to stick in. I'm so used to being independent . It was different when Albert was here. He did the driving so I never drove the big car. I hated it.


Same here and I gave my little car to GD, but I still drive locally to do my errands when and where I want. Just knowing I CAN get somewhere gives me peace of mind. I quite miss my little car (I picked it out and paid for it so it was just what I wanted) but know the larger one makes better sense for long road trips.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've just turned on the evening news and heard of the terrorist attacks in London this evening. It makes me so sad that this is happening once again to your wonderful country. Please stay safe and I hope all your families are safe, too. I love you all lots! xxxooo


My sentiments exactly.... was just waiting to comment when I came to the end of the thread. I had such high hopes for the return of Ariana Grande for the concert this week-end in Manchester and was hoping for a huge turnout to show those horrible people that they can't keep good people down. Now this. Fear is a powerful weapon. The unknown makes everyone uneasy. Prayers for all those lives lost and am sending healing hugs to all of you who mean so very much to me. I am so sorry for yet another senseless attack on your precious ground. Love you all.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think it is raining all over the world today!
> 
> Sorry about the leg. Wish you could use my massager. It is really helping my thigh. I have a stick with a grabber on the end to pick things up off floor or over my head. Never remember to use it, but it is a help. Feel better soon.
> 
> The brick edging sounds wonderful. I like the looks as well as having hard surface to edge against.


Purple - here are my commiserations for your injured leg, I hope it heals quickly for you; otherwise you can be looked after in France! ????

Jynx - It was actually raining where I was, on May 28th, it also rained on the 27th; unfortunately that was when we went camping with DD and her family and the entire weekend was SUPPOSED to be clear skies, and mild temperatures. We still had a great time, and the men tried to do some fishing, but the sea was far too rough and there was far too much seaweed, and all of them lost their hooks and sinkers in the weed. We will go out with them again, but I think we will only go for a day trip, probably the day after they set up; and in the spring/summer when we know the weather will be warmer! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Trust me, I will be back tomorrow as we were on a time crunch. I saw some great white stretch jeans and a couple cute hats and some more shoes... tops... Yep, going back tomorrow. (I do have a large bag started for the resale shop.... In fact 2... one for each season. Must cull the shoes though. Inherited that habit from mom. Never enough shoes. Used to have a shoe salesman friend and wore his sample size. I actually would make clothes to match the shoes!)
> 
> I'm pretty good about these clothes but this slip dress phase is pretty rique. Fortunately, oldest DD and R are pretty flat, but still, nothing under, not even the fancy lacey bra tops that are supposed to show. I would be using a lot of two sided tape or spray myself!!!


I don't know if those dresses have hit here yet, if they haven't, they will probably arrive for the Spring/Summer seasons. In my younger days I could have got away with that style, except the style wouldn't have been acceptable for the person I was back then! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Anyplace in the heat is no fun!!!


Unless one has access to an uncrowded , beautiful beach!
These are only a few photos of the beautiful beach where we camped. I will ask dd if she has any photos of me and dh also. ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> No rain here today (or for several days for that matter). We're expecting a sunny and mid-80sF today. So welcome after the months of unending rain we've had since October. Sorry everyone else is getting rain. xxxooo


It has definitely been weird weather conditions around the Globe,but it seems to have settled a little here. In the NE of the country, they have had their regular wet season, but I think they had 3 years worth of it this year; now I am waiting to see how our Winter/Dry Season goes - whether we get our regular conditions, or if the conditions are affected by the previous seasons. I am not sure which way I want it to go, but I am very interested in doing anything I can, to help this planet of ours! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No, last May we relocated her to MO a mile from brother with POA. She needed assisted living and there was a brand new one by his house. It was a horrible time..... I was dealing with the hail damage, very ill, and he was dragging his feet as usual and would not let me tell her we were moving her. haven't spoken to her since because she can't answer phone and dingbat brother keeps saying he will call when over there so we can talk to her, but it never happens. I have loads of guilt, but it was time to regain my life and that of my family... Good thing too, with all the operations. (3 since then.)


Jynx don't feel guilty, it never has a good effect on our bodies when negative emotions are held; and I would hate to see anything else happen with you, apart from being given a ????for your ongoing health status! Talk out those feelings, then get rid of them! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They were very pricey... but she belongs to their club that gives her first choice of seats. It was a big treat for them all and there have been some tough times this year so it was a good splurge. The last time they went was 7 years ago when Jess was recovering from cancer.


That is a great way to treat themselves too. There is another reason I don't go to the concerts also, I can't handle loud, continuous noise; and I really don't like huge crowds, but as the tickets are phenomenal prices, I can beg off if anyone invites me to join them on a trip to see a concert! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've had a lovely day today. Plus my calf feels ok now, I only wish purple was feeling better. I want to tell you all what I've done. I've phoned a driving school to book some refresher driving in a small car to see if I can manage it. I so much need my independence. I can only try. If I feel ok then I'm going to get a small car for myself so that I can go where I want to and not have to rely on people. I hope I'll be ok.....I get my first lesson on Thursday at 2pm....I'm quite excited.





Dreamweaver said:


> You Go, Girl. I am so proud of you for taking the initiative. I've never known you to fail at anything you put your mind to and it's not like you want to drive in the Grand Prix. Just local would give you such peace of mind as well as independence. Practice makes perfect. Just relax and let it all come back to you....
> 
> So glad your calf is feeling better. Seems so many of us have managed to mess up our extremities. Wish we were all together We could knit and pass the massaging machine around!


What she said ....... Well Done!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I was awake then too. I was woken by the loudest, longest clap of thunder I've heard in a very long time! I thought DH slept through it but he's just mentioned it too :sm16:


We had a couple of bouts of weather like that, a couple of months back, it might as well be said that the first one literally shut the state down for a few days. Some of the big powerline supports were taken out, and there was a lot of devastation throughout the entire state, not just in small pockets, as is usual. The second but was expected to be as severe, if not worse than the first round, but thankfully, it was a much more subdued storm, and only added a small amount of damage to the previous toll! After the first storm, a compensation was offered, for people to apply for, if their power had been out for more than 24 hours, which was most people, and the amount offered was quite a good amount. My daughter and I both applied, and a number of others, and we both received compensation. I know DD received the entire amount available, for each family, because she had very young children; and I think I received almost the entire amount, because oF medical requirements. There were a large number of people who didn't apply, because they didn't think they were entitled to it, or they didn't think there losses were severe enough for them to apply; or they believed what some people were saying about the eligibility of people applying; they didn't check the website, to make sure of what was required, and missed out on funds that had been set aside for the maximum number of applications expected!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like an interesting break for you and I bet you wouldn't have missed it, in spite of some discomfort! Love the sound of your sister's trailer!! xxx


No I wouldn't have missed it at all. The trailer is a wonderful concept, and it isn't as large, or as cumbersome, as a caravan when towing it, and I think it might very well be alot cheaper than an actual caravan, of the size they would need, but don't quote me on that! ????????

I think if we do decide to go with them again, I think investing in an up to date inflatable mattress (where inflation, and deflation, is Don by the push of a button on the mattress, or something like that), then we would sleep in the annex, and there wouldn't be a problem with the dogs sleeping on our mattress. ????????????????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've had a lovely day today. Plus my calf feels ok now, I only wish purple was feeling better. I want to tell you all what I've done. I've phoned a driving school to book some refresher driving in a small car to see if I can manage it. I so much need my independence. I can only try. If I feel ok then I'm going to get a small car for myself so that I can go where I want to and not have to rely on people. I hope I'll be ok.....I get my first lesson on Thursday at 2pm....I'm quite excited.


Well done, so brave, you have courage


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've just turned on the evening news and heard of the terrorist attacks in London this evening. It makes me so sad that this is happening once again to your wonderful country. Please stay safe and I hope all your families are safe, too. I love you all lots! xxxooo


Everyone safe here, but a very close call for us this time. DD said in the afternoon yesterday, "I'm off to London Bridge tonight for an open air cinema" . It turned out it was in one of the markets. She was on a train from London Bridge to home half an hour before they closed down the station!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's looking like a really nice day again here today.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! It helps so much knowing I have so much love and support behind me! xxxooo


And more is coming from this direction also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Everyone safe here, but a very close call for us this time. DD said in the afternoon yesterday, "I'm off to London Bridge tonight for an open air cinema" . It turned out it was in one of the markets. She was on a train from London Bridge to home half an hour before they closed down the station!


Thank goodness DD was well out of the area! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Her appointment is today *phew* at least she didn't miss it!


Phew ..... that was a close call, but at least she got to the appointment. ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> If the weather is anyway near decent, I suggest they take swim stuff (or at least a set of dry clothes) for going in the water maze at Hever Castle. Hever Castle is one of my favourite places to visit, but there again it covers my favourite historical period... the Tudors :sm02:
> I've not been to Kidzania, but that will change before the end of the first week in July :sm24:
> Happy birthday to Liv for Thursday


You are so fortunate to have all of those wonderful, historic places; regardless of whether the properties are little more than ruins, restored by the Historical Society (or whatever the society is called), or even have the decendents of the Historical people living in, and running the property. xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You're right there love!! Yes, it survived but was a bit twingey by the time I got home and the stairs are proving a challenge today!! xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


That is bad news about your knee, I hope it heals rapidly, and everything reverts back to being "a breeze"! So my recommendation is :- gentle, short distance walking and lots of rest for the knee, it might also get more relief if you have some type of supporting bandage, if you are likely to be doing a longer walk than you expected! Only a suggestion though! ☺????☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's tea-time and the sun actually showed itself, it's gone again now. Had a lazy day conserving my energy but no logs, no frog pond and no grass cutting so not a bad day but missing all the chat of last week. xxxx


YAY .... reprieve for a day, or three! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I ent to the over 60's and never won a thing. Not a penny/cent. No raffle either. Guess my luck is out. Im haveing trouble getting my emails and I havent a clue what to do. If you are sending me any then I'm not getting them. feel free to send any again it might just be bunged up!!!
> 
> Purple I hope your leg is feeling better.


Well that's not boding well for your "*Outing/Meetup/Crafting * funds"; but that doesn't matter because I am sure that in the not too distant future, khama will return your missing Serendipity and the winnings will begin to happen again. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> OR you could throw them a the sheep or the log man...


Now that's an idea. Will have to wait until they are all soft and squashy. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you. I know I am lucky and that healing just takes time. I've found the answer to boredom though. Hope the link will work.... since I forgot to take pictures this afternoon.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/66ao3rq7ggcwfvr/VIDEO0068.mp4?dl=0
> 
> The guy that bought mom's washer and dryer has been taking care of two 3 week old kittens (feral) whose mom has disappeared. They will be ready for adoption in a few weeks. Guess who's coming to dinner? They are sooooooo tiny. We weren't going to do any more pets, and these are not exactly what we might have chosen or even when, but..... we are doing it anyhow after I come home or closer to July 4th, depending on how things are going. He is keeping them on his patio, is litter training, will start them on some solid food in a couple days and is even training them to walk on leash..... They are sisters, so bonded to each other, having been left on their own. We have two laps so might as well give them a good home. I've already told them there are only 2 rules. Don't mess with my yarn and don't jump on the counters. I'm sure they took me very seriously.


Aw they are sooooo cute. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I always end up with blisters!! I've gotten so I wear new shoes just long enough to figure out where the "hot spots" are and then put Dr. Schols mole skin on my foot on those areas. It works.


I'll look out for some of that, I didn't wear them last night, wore some glam flip flops instead but am going to try them with the band aids in place later this morning! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We saw a lovely red-headed one this week-end but sure wouldn't want it on the roof... How annoying. I have the cleaning lady coming Thurs. so best go get some cash tomorrow. Naturally, I have not cleared that front room yet so she gets another easy week. Lovely lady, hard worker, but some things I wasn't thrilled with so will have to stay with her or near this week to point those things out. I want the furniture moved to get at baseboards and wood floors under raised chairs.


Do the cleaners have rules that would disallow them to do certain things, in line with Occupational Health & Work Safety? Because if there are clauses about allowed and disallowed activities, then these clauses could greatly reduce the number of tasks within the parameter of allowable tasks. It might be worth checking this out.????????

When my father was still able to live independently, he had a cleaner, and due to the OHWS; she was not allowed:-
☆ to dust anything higher than the height of her shoulder
☆ move ANY furniture, to clean where the furniture sat
☆ pick up anything that was over a certain weight

And I think there was a number of other specific tasks, which I had always thought of as being inclusive within house cleaning positions. :sm07: ????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Here comes another of those proud boasts!
> 
> DiL1 is no longer a JP. She is now a Family Court Judge. I am so proud of her. In case the phraseology is not the same where you are JP is Justice of the Peace or Magistrate. She has gone up from Magistrate Court to Crown Court. Now a senior member of the judiciary, with a very important job to do.


Many congratulations on the 'promotion', I'm certain it was well deserved!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's another glorious day here. I hope it is in three week's time.


Oh me too Saxy, you all deserve that after the work you put in!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Alan will be 70 on June 21st. The Criminal Justice Unit have planned a lovely birthday treat. He is due in Crown Court that day as the chief witness in the murder trial. Looks like I won't be called.


Oh well, at least he won't forget this birthday!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Good Morning from a wet noisy corner of the world. Last night I was kept awake by the fireworks shot off in the park. Early this a.m. thunder and lightning also keep me awake. Two beautiful light shows in 12 hours.
> Purple I cannot imagine you driving that distances with your injury. Even if it feels better it might get irritated again. Just worrying about you and wishing you the best.
> Congratulations to Judge Erika.
> June be careful with your new sandals so you do not slice your toe.
> Will read backwards to catch up. Hope everyone is having a fantastic Saturday.


You have a very good and long memory, jinx!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just popping I. To sa hi. Back home from our great time in sunny Kent. We went to quite a few places we had never seen, so bad as it's so close to home. My GSs had their bedtime story on the last night with me, at the end there was lots of tears. Not my reading but they didn't want to go home. They had such a good time & were so well behaved. We are already deciding when we are going back! I'll catch up later. Lots of love to you all


Brilliant that it was such a lovely, happy time for you all, get the next one booked so you all have something to look forward to!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My pension has been sorted and I got paid this week. After all this time. Thanks for hearing me moan.....


Hurrah, whistles and bells!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Lovely range of yarn there, do you have specific projects to make with it? ????


Nope - but I'm enjoying thinking about it!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I would have thought that they would have been considerate enough to have at least begun the meal preparation, I never have to cook, my DH does it all the time, and washes the dishes afterwards! ????????


I wonder what we're doing wrong?!! DH grew up at a time when men never cooked and I was so young and naive when we married that I let it continue. He survives quite well when I'm not here but I don't think I would want to eat the way he eats then.....!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all. It was lovely and sunny when we got up but the clouds are now closing in, big grey ones. Still having a lazy time as the wood hasn't been cut yet. :sm24: but I'm sure my days are numbered. I see London has been targeted again, please keep off the bridges you Londoners. I think I will do some knitting this morning as dinner is ready to go in the oven and the veg. are done for tomorrow. See you all later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've had a lovely day today. Plus my calf feels ok now, I only wish purple was feeling better. I want to tell you all what I've done. I've phoned a driving school to book some refresher driving in a small car to see if I can manage it. I so much need my independence. I can only try. If I feel ok then I'm going to get a small car for myself so that I can go where I want to and not have to rely on people. I hope I'll be ok.....I get my first lesson on Thursday at 2pm....I'm quite excited.


And I am so very proud of you girl, well done and I wish you all the best in your endeavours but I think you'll be just fine!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I wonder what we're doing wrong?!! DH grew up at a time when men never cooked and I was so young and naive when we married that I let it continue. He survives quite well when I'm not here but I don't think I would want to eat the way he eats then.....!!!


I think you answered your own question, we were too young and naive. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Didn't sleep too good last night. I'm going home today. It's sunny. Tomorrow the forecast is terrible. Just saying!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's my problem John's car is way too big for me and although he still does most of the driving I know it is there if anything happens again. xx


.....or if you have visitors!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've just turned on the evening news and heard of the terrorist attacks in London this evening. It makes me so sad that this is happening once again to your wonderful country. Please stay safe and I hope all your families are safe, too. I love you all lots! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, as you know that area is one of my favourite haunts but we are Londoners, strong and resilient and they won't stop us living our lives!!
Having said that, I'm very proud of the emergency services and so very sad for those that were involved, it must have been terrifying. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> My sentiments exactly Pam. I have just woken to the News, and am watching the aftermath of the attacks. Please stay safe, I also hope all of your friends and families are safe! xoxoxo


I'm relieved to be able to say that I haven't heard otherwise for my family but my heart goes out to those that have been given bad news.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Didn't sleep too good last night. I'm going home today. It's sunny. Tomorrow the forecast is terrible. Just saying!


Ours too. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> .....or if you have visitors!!! xxx


YES, when? xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You Go, Girl. I am so proud of you for taking the initiative. I've never known you to fail at anything you put your mind to and it's not like you want to drive in the Grand Prix. Just local would give you such peace of mind as well as independence. Practice makes perfect. Just relax and let it all come back to you....
> 
> Do glad your calf is feeling better. Seems so many of us have managed to mess up our extremities. Wish we were all together We could knit and pass the massaging machine around!


Just want to say that I'm in awe of you. You always encourage me and know just what to say,and my problems are nothing like yours. You face everything head on. I'm proud you are one of my sisters. Xxx ok! That's it!,,,,,


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you. I know I am lucky and that healing just takes time. I've found the answer to boredom though. Hope the link will work.... since I forgot to take pictures this afternoon.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/66ao3rq7ggcwfvr/VIDEO0068.mp4?dl=0
> 
> The guy that bought mom's washer and dryer has been taking care of two 3 week old kittens (feral) whose mom has disappeared. They will be ready for adoption in a few weeks. Guess who's coming to dinner? They are sooooooo tiny. We weren't going to do any more pets, and these are not exactly what we might have chosen or even when, but..... we are doing it anyhow after I come home or closer to July 4th, depending on how things are going. He is keeping them on his patio, is litter training, will start them on some solid food in a couple days and is even training them to walk on leash..... They are sisters, so bonded to each other, having been left on their own. We have two laps so might as well give them a good home. I've already told them there are only 2 rules. Don't mess with my yarn and don't jump on the counters. I'm sure they took me very seriously.


Oh, how cute is that?!! I thought they were climbing up glass, like Spiderman, for a moment! I notice that one word from Gerry and they do as they like!!! :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Everyone safe here, but a very close call for us this time. DD said in the afternoon yesterday, "I'm off to London Bridge tonight for an open air cinema" . It turned out it was in one of the markets. She was on a train from London Bridge to home half an hour before they closed down the station!


I've been to that area and know that there are a lot of shadowy areas around the market at night. So glad she's safe, but way too close. My prayers for all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Unless one has access to an uncrowded , beautiful beach!
> These are only a few photos of the beautiful beach where we camped. I will ask dd if she has any photos of me and dh also. ????????????????????


Lovely photos judi, what a beautiful beach. The girls are growing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. My thoughts are with my fellow Londoners this morning. As June says we will not be stopped by the terrorists.

Had a lovely bbq at DDs. Got waited on hand and foot and did quite a bit of crochet in the process. I am trying all different style of brooches and pendants. I will post a photo later for your comments as I would like to know what you think would be saleable.

Well done Susan on at last getting your pension, but really well done on booked driving refresher lessons. xx

Hope everyone is having a good week end. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been to that area and know that there are a lot of shadowy areas around the market at night. So glad she's safe, but way too close. My prayers for all.


I've just been talking to her and she said it was very crowded at the cinema and it went through her mind "what if something happens, will I be able to get out"! She feels so glad to be here with us right now.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw they are sooooo cute. xx


They are aren't they, I adopt the pair of them but I think it would be totally the wrong time to introduce a new fur kid, or 2. That would be very traumatic for a small deaf, blind and very elderly dog; he wouldn't know where the playful ninja attacks were coming from, and he would become extremely stressed!

Oh well, I don't think I need another baby, or 2, to raise; and I will definitely be past raising any kind of baby, if we wait until Mint has left us. I think the only time I have not had a cat or dog in my life, was between the ages of 17 and 23, and it feels sort of weird about that being a possibility! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've just been talking to her and she said it was very crowded at the cinema and it went through her mind "what if something happens, will I be able to get out"! She feels so glad to be here with us right now.


I bet she does, and I bet you are just as relieved that she is safely at home! You are her Security, and Safety Haven, and her dad is her Protection! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'll look out for some of that, I didn't wear them last night, wore some glam flip flops instead but am going to try them with the band aids in place later this morning! xxx


Every time that I read that one of you have worn "flip flops", I just want to throw my head back and laugh out so loudly! I have a little chuckle at the term; then I get on with reading the posts, whilst all the time chuckling in my head! ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Here comes another of those proud boasts!
> 
> DiL1 is no longer a JP. She is now a Family Court Judge. I am so proud of her. In case the phraseology is not the same where you are JP is Justice of the Peace or Magistrate. She has gone up from Magistrate Court to Crown Court. Now a senior member of the judiciary, with a very important job to do.





London Girl said:


> Many congratulations on the 'promotion', I'm certain it was well deserved!!


What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nope - but I'm enjoying thinking about it!!! xx


I began the Laurelie Shawl a few days ago, and was in the frog pond 6x's, and I hadn't even got past the first 20 rows, so I am doing the garter stitch panel in Stocking Stitch, so that I can identify exactly which row I am on, from my row counter, and that the right and wrong sides are different! :sm16: ????????????

I am now going to close my tablet, and do some knitting, then some spinning a little later!

Stay safe everyone, and I will catch you again tomorrow! zoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've had a lovely day today. Plus my calf feels ok now, I only wish purple was feeling better. I want to tell you all what I've done. I've phoned a driving school to book some refresher driving in a small car to see if I can manage it. I so much need my independence. I can only try. If I feel ok then I'm going to get a small car for myself so that I can go where I want to and not have to rely on people. I hope I'll be ok.....I get my first lesson on Thursday at 2pm....I'm quite excited.


Go girl!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Unless one has access to an uncrowded , beautiful beach!
> These are only a few photos of the beautiful beach where we camped. I will ask dd if she has any photos of me and dh also. ????????????????????


Lovely pictures Judi, it looks like you had a lovely get-together! Your DD is so like you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Everyone safe here, but a very close call for us this time. DD said in the afternoon yesterday, "I'm off to London Bridge tonight for an open air cinema" . It turned out it was in one of the markets. She was on a train from London Bridge to home half an hour before they closed down the station!


Oh my dear friend, how shocked you must have all been but so glad you are all safe. I wonder if that's why they targeted that area if there was something going on, thank goodness their timing was out


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Little tattle tale! I'm sure it was thought you should be on the rides as well!


I've never been one for fairground rides.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is bad news about your knee, I hope it heals rapidly, and everything reverts back to being "a breeze"! So my recommendation is :- gentle, short distance walking and lots of rest for the knee, it might also get more relief if you have some type of supporting bandage, if you are likely to be doing a longer walk than you expected! Only a suggestion though! ☺????☺


Thanks Judi, I appreciate the friendly and professional advice and I will take notice!1 xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How impressive!!!! Hope your chest is puffed out. (We used to watch "Silks" all the time and thoroughly enjoyed it.) Family Court is such an important position. She has the power to change lives of children in some cases. You should be very, very proud.


She was on a three-day case on Friday when I had the twins. Can't tell me about it of course.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just been shopping and Morrisons have shut down half the car park to resurface it! No one working of course, just a lot of frustrated shoppers driving round and round looking for a space!!!

The party was really good last night, went without a hitch and the birthday girl was genuinely surprised, her DH burst into tears too! He hadn't been told about the party because, to quote their DD "One look from mum and he'll cave" so it was a big surprise for him too! The weather was perfect, stayed in the garden until about 7 pm and the food and Champagne kept coming. Had a good chat to the rest of the Zumba girls too and their fellas!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> YES, when? xxxx


When you get to Lincolnshire or Derbyshire or Kent or Surrey or Sussex.....or.......?!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Unless one has access to an uncrowded , beautiful beach!
> These are only a few photos of the beautiful beach where we camped. I will ask dd if she has any photos of me and dh also. ????????????????????


Lovely pictures Judy. One of you WOULD have been nice if anyone took one.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Everyone safe here, but a very close call for us this time. DD said in the afternoon yesterday, "I'm off to London Bridge tonight for an open air cinema" . It turned out it was in one of the markets. She was on a train from London Bridge to home half an hour before they closed down the station!


Thank heavens for that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Many congratulations on the 'promotion', I'm certain it was well deserved!!


She's a very bright lady. Moreover, in my eyes at least, she keeps my firstborn happy.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Every time that I read that one of you have worn "flip flops", I just want to throw my head back and laugh out so loudly! I have a little chuckle at the term; then I get on with reading the posts, whilst all the time chuckling in my head! ????????????????????????


At my age and shape, I would never be able to boast about wearing 'thongs'!!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Unless one has access to an uncrowded , beautiful beach!
> These are only a few photos of the beautiful beach where we camped. I will ask dd if she has any photos of me and dh also. ????????????????????


Wonderful photos and great memories for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Everyone safe here, but a very close call for us this time. DD said in the afternoon yesterday, "I'm off to London Bridge tonight for an open air cinema" . It turned out it was in one of the markets. She was on a train from London Bridge to home half an hour before they closed down the station!


Oh, thank goodness for that and her being safely home! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Many congratulations on the 'promotion', I'm certain it was well deserved!!


And from me, too, Saxy! Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think you answered your own question, we were too young and naive. xxxx


Same here! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, as you know that area is one of my favourite haunts but we are Londoners, strong and resilient and they won't stop us living our lives!!
> Having said that, I'm very proud of the emergency services and so very sad for those that were involved, it must have been terrifying. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


I know it is and yes, very good (and you should be proud) your emergency services have handled it so well and, yes, very sad for those involved. My heart goes out to everyone. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just been shopping and Morrisons have shut down half the car park to resurface it! No one working of course, just a lot of frustrated shoppers driving round and round looking for a space!!!
> 
> The party was really good last night, went without a hitch and the birthday girl was genuinely surprised, her DH burst into tears too! He hadn't been told about the party because, to quote their DD "One look from mum and he'll cave" so it was a big surprise for him too! The weather was perfect, stayed in the garden until about 7 pm and the food and Champagne kept coming. Had a good chat to the rest of the Zumba girls too and their fellas!


Glad it was so much fun! What a wonderful photo of her surprise! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I've never been one for fairground rides.


We did notice. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> When you get to Lincolnshire or Derbyshire or Kent or Surrey or Sussex.....or.......?!!


Oh will I have to wait that long? xxxx :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just been shopping and Morrisons have shut down half the car park to resurface it! No one working of course, just a lot of frustrated shoppers driving round and round looking for a space!!!
> 
> The party was really good last night, went without a hitch and the birthday girl was genuinely surprised, her DH burst into tears too! He hadn't been told about the party because, to quote their DD "One look from mum and he'll cave" so it was a big surprise for him too! The weather was perfect, stayed in the garden until about 7 pm and the food and Champagne kept coming. Had a good chat to the rest of the Zumba girls too and their fellas!


Great picture.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh will I have to wait that long? xxxx :sm03: :sm03:


Well don't let it be too long then!! xxxx :sm08:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have just had a lovely Sunday roast lunch with Yorkshire puddings at DS, then they will be taking me home soon. I've had a good weekend.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have just had a lovely Sunday roast lunch with Yorkshire puddings at DS, then they will be taking me home soon. I've had a good weekend.


Good, hope it's followed by a very good week! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Here comes another of those proud boasts!
> 
> DiL1 is no longer a JP. She is now a Family Court Judge. I am so proud of her. In case the phraseology is not the same where you are JP is Justice of the Peace or Magistrate. She has gone up from Magistrate Court to Crown Court. Now a senior member of the judiciary, with a very important job to do.


Congratulations to your DIL, you must all be very proud of her.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've had a lovely day today. Plus my calf feels ok now, I only wish purple was feeling better. I want to tell you all what I've done. I've phoned a driving school to book some refresher driving in a small car to see if I can manage it. I so much need my independence. I can only try. If I feel ok then I'm going to get a small car for myself so that I can go where I want to and not have to rely on people. I hope I'll be ok.....I get my first lesson on Thursday at 2pm....I'm quite excited.


I am thrilled, it's just what you need to do. Albert would be very proud of you.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My pension has been sorted and I got paid this week. After all this time. Thanks for hearing me moan.....


That's a relief! How do you pressure wash a yard?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Unless one has access to an uncrowded , beautiful beach!
> These are only a few photos of the beautiful beach where we camped. I will ask dd if she has any photos of me and dh also. ????????????????????


Great photos of your family, thanks for sharing.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've had a lovely day today. Plus my calf feels ok now, I only wish purple was feeling better. I want to tell you all what I've done. I've phoned a driving school to book some refresher driving in a small car to see if I can manage it. I so much need my independence. I can only try. If I feel ok then I'm going to get a small car for myself so that I can go where I want to and not have to rely on people. I hope I'll be ok.....I get my first lesson on Thursday at 2pm....I'm quite excited.


Good for you that is fantastic that you have taken this step!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good, hope it's followed by a very good week! xxxx


What she said! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I think I have caught up,with the news. Have had a long day today, DH woke me at 5am & said he felt poorly. He was very very hot & in pain. I decided to take him to the hospital. He had a urine infection, which is what we suspected. After invasive treatment ( ! ) & some anti-biotics he was sent home. 
In the morning I have a hosp appt up in London, thankfully not my usual one as that is right by the place where all troubles were last night.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you. I know I am lucky and that healing just takes time. I've found the answer to boredom though. Hope the link will work.... since I forgot to take pictures this afternoon.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/66ao3rq7ggcwfvr/VIDEO0068.mp4?dl=0
> 
> The guy that bought mom's washer and dryer has been taking care of two 3 week old kittens (feral) whose mom has disappeared. They will be ready for adoption in a few weeks. Guess who's coming to dinner? They are sooooooo tiny. We weren't going to do any more pets, and these are not exactly what we might have chosen or even when, but..... we are doing it anyhow after I come home or closer to July 4th, depending on how things are going. He is keeping them on his patio, is litter training, will start them on some solid food in a couple days and is even training them to walk on leash..... They are sisters, so bonded to each other, having been left on their own. We have two laps so might as well give them a good home. I've already told them there are only 2 rules. Don't mess with my yarn and don't jump on the counters. I'm sure they took me very seriously.


I'm sure they did after seeing how well they listened about the screen!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's a relief! How do you pressure wash a yard?


With one of these, I expect!! xx

http://www.screwfix.com/p/karcher-full-control-k4-car-home-130bar-pressure-washer-1-8kw-240v/9887t


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think I have caught up,with the news. Have had a long day today, DH woke me at 5am & said he felt poorly. He was very very hot & in pain. I decided to take him to the hospital. He had a urine infection, which is what we suspected. After invasive treatment ( ! ) & some anti-biotics he was sent home.
> In the morning I have a hosp appt up in London, thankfully not my usual one as that is right by the place where all troubles were last night.


Oh dear, that sounds nasty, my DH had one not so long ago and he was pretty miserable but did get over it quickly once the ABs got going. Hope your hospital visit is easy and useful!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dre'a is older than you.... She has first dibs! Her husband knows exactly where he stands when it comes to her idols!!! Good thing he likes the music as well.


I have a journey cd in my car and I have all the kids trained now they want to hear it too......yeah like they have a choice :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that sounds nasty, my DH had one not so long ago and he was pretty miserable but did get over it quickly once the ABs got going. Hope your hospital visit is easy and useful!! xxx


From me, too, Chris. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have a journey cd in my car and I have all the kids trained now they want to hear it too......yeah like they have a choice :sm09: :sm09:


Well, as long as they don't stop believing!! (Only Journey track I know!!) xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Unless one has access to an uncrowded , beautiful beach!
> These are only a few photos of the beautiful beach where we camped. I will ask dd if she has any photos of me and dh also. ????????????????????


Beautiful pictures I have never seen a beach that empty! Right up my alley!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, as long as they don't stop believing!! (Only Journey track I know!!) xx


And they hold on to that feeling.....

what about Faithfully, Open Arms, Wheel in the sky, Ask the Lonely, to name a few?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> And they hold on to that feeling.....
> 
> what about Faithfully, Open Arms, Wheel in the sky, Ask the Lonely, to name a few?


Nope, sorry, I musta missed them in the 80s!!! xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I began the Laurelie Shawl a few days ago, and was in the frog pond 6x's, and I hadn't even got past the first 20 rows, so I am doing the garter stitch panel in Stocking Stitch, so that I can identify exactly which row I am on, from my row counter, and that the right and wrong sides are different! :sm16: ????????????
> 
> I am now going to close my tablet, and do some knitting, then some spinning a little later!
> 
> Stay safe everyone, and I will catch you again tomorrow! zoxoxo


I put one of those clip type stitch markers on the right side of my garter stitch infinity scarf because I kept getting confused, made a big difference!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I'm back home and had a shower and in my pj's. the sun is shining through the window. DS and DIL brought me home. I appreciate it because its a 60 mile round trip. They were going to call off and see DS's mam and dad after dropping me off.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I am thrilled, it's just what you need to do. Albert would be very proud of you.


/thankyou love, /i onl hope /i,m not shaking too much. :sm26:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> /thankyou love, /i onl hope /i,m not shaking too much. :sm26:


If they are a decent instructor, they will understand and do what they can to help you. If they don't, dump 'em!!! xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Good morning to everyone. It's a sunny day with a crisp wind. I saw a big black bear on my walk this morning, probably the same one that's tipping all the bins in the village right now. There are lovely scented wild roses all over, wish they could bottle that scent!

My responsibilities are growing now with helping John as he loses his mobility and managing my Mom's household making me one tired girl. Soon I will have to recruit some home care assistance if I am to keep going. I can tell you it is not going to be accepted willingly! We shall see how it goes and am taking one day at a time. So forgive my absence and know I am here in spirit! Love and hugs to you all. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

June that is one fantastic composed shot of your party, it would get a 5 star in photography forums! 
Thought you should know! xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning to everyone. It's a sunny day with a crisp wind. I saw a big black bear on my walk this morning, probably the same one that's tipping all the bins in the village right now. There are lovely scented wild roses all over, wish they could bottle that scent!
> 
> My responsibilities are growing now with helping John as he loses his mobility and managing my Mom's household making me one tired girl. Soon I will have to recruit some home care assistance if I am to keep going. I can tell you it is not going to be accepted willingly! We shall see how it goes and am taking one day at a time. So forgive my absence and know I am here in spirit! Love and hugs to you all. xoxo


...and please know that we are with you in spirit too and thinking of you. Wish we could help but I know you have to do this alone, be strong dear and if it all gets a bit much, come on here and have a good rant!! xxxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I caught up!
It feels like a great accomplishment let me tell ya lol.
Susan !! I'm so proud of you.. you have the heart of a lion so don't worry because you are going to do awesome. I believe in you.

MJudi, love the beach pics, wish you were in them. I've always loved the water, mom said when I was just two I kept running out into it Willy nilly.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

So sad to hear of more terror in London. But so thankful that all of our loved ones are safe.
I'll never understand the pure evil intent in the hearts of these people. To rip others out of this world before their time, and take them away from their loved ones. 
They'll not be happy until every street is a battlefield. So sad.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Saxy congrats to your girl. I know she will do great things in her new position. Very proud of her!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Purple I had a bout with bursitis about 12 years ago in my hip. I couldn't touch it, clothes hurt it and forget laying on my side! 
It did eventually clear up after my injury to the shoulder.. likey from being knocked off my feet for so long. 
But I remember ! So take care of you !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive comments on the owl bag. If I didn't keep so many irons in the fire I might have finished it long ago lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

It is hot today.. sat out with the dogs for a few minutes and was ready to go back in to the a/c . I'm such a spoiled girl !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Gotta go back out though, I need tomato cages and top soil. And dinner I think would be nice, I managed to forget to eat yesterday again. I gotta stop doing that lol.
I just get caught up and the time gets away from me!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that sounds nasty, my DH had one not so long ago and he was pretty miserable but did get over it quickly once the ABs got going. Hope your hospital visit is easy and useful!! xxx


Going for my 2nd opinion after my recent appt at St Thomas'. MrB seems a little better tonight.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> ...and please know that we are with you in spirit too and thinking of you. Wish we could help but I know you have to do this alone, be strong dear and if it all gets a bit much, come on here and have a good rant!! xxxxx


Thinking of you Trish, take one day at a time, sending you hugs. X


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have just had a lovely Sunday roast lunch with Yorkshire puddings at DS, then they will be taking me home soon. I've had a good weekend.


Yummy, I haven't had a Sunday roast for ages and not any Yorkshire puddings either, maybe next weekend...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think I have caught up,with the news. Have had a long day today, DH woke me at 5am & said he felt poorly. He was very very hot & in pain. I decided to take him to the hospital. He had a urine infection, which is what we suspected. After invasive treatment ( ! ) & some anti-biotics he was sent home.
> In the morning I have a hosp appt up in London, thankfully not my usual one as that is right by the place where all troubles were last night.


Wishing him well, I've had my fair share of UTIs, I imagine it could be a lot worse for a man


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and please know that we are with you in spirit too and thinking of you. Wish we could help but I know you have to do this alone, be strong dear and if it all gets a bit much, come on here and have a good rant!! xxxxx


What she said


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning to everyone. It's a sunny day with a crisp wind. I saw a big black bear on my walk this morning, probably the same one that's tipping all the bins in the village right now. There are lovely scented wild roses all over, wish they could bottle that scent!
> 
> My responsibilities are growing now with helping John as he loses his mobility and managing my Mom's household making me one tired girl. Soon I will have to recruit some home care assistance if I am to keep going. I can tell you it is not going to be accepted willingly! We shall see how it goes and am taking one day at a time. So forgive my absence and know I am here in spirit! Love and hugs to you all. xoxo


Hi Trish, sorry things are getting harder for you. Wish I could help but send you lots of love and strengthening hugs. Xx
ps I hope that bear is friendly. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Purple I had a bout with bursitis about 12 years ago in my hip. I couldn't touch it, clothes hurt it and forget laying on my side!
> It did eventually clear up after my injury to the shoulder.. likey from being knocked off my feet for so long.
> But I remember ! So take care of you !!


I am taking care. Mr P hax suggested strapping me to the roof of the car face down for the drive toFrance. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think I have caught up,with the news. Have had a long day today, DH woke me at 5am & said he felt poorly. He was very very hot & in pain. I decided to take him to the hospital. He had a urine infection, which is what we suspected. After invasive treatment ( ! ) & some anti-biotics he was sent home.
> In the morning I have a hosp appt up in London, thankfully not my usual one as that is right by the place where all troubles were last night.


Sending your DH healing vibes and good luck with your hospital appointment. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and please know that we are with you in spirit too and thinking of you. Wish we could help but I know you have to do this alone, be strong dear and if it all gets a bit much, come on here and have a good rant!! xxxxx


Ditto from me, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Going for my 2nd opinion after my recent appt at St Thomas'. MrB seems a little better tonight.


That's good to hear about MrB feeling better, Chris. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> /thankyou love, /i onl hope /i,m not shaking too much. :sm26:


Just tell the instructor you need to do it at your pace and I am sure you will be fine. Calming vibes winging there way to you. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am taking care. Mr P hax suggested strapping me to the roof of the car face down for the drive toFrance. Xx


Funny guy! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning to everyone. It's a sunny day with a crisp wind. I saw a big black bear on my walk this morning, probably the same one that's tipping all the bins in the village right now. There are lovely scented wild roses all over, wish they could bottle that scent!
> 
> My responsibilities are growing now with helping John as he loses his mobility and managing my Mom's household making me one tired girl. Soon I will have to recruit some home care assistance if I am to keep going. I can tell you it is not going to be accepted willingly! We shall see how it goes and am taking one day at a time. So forgive my absence and know I am here in spirit! Love and hugs to you all. xoxo


Im thinking and sending you warm hugs. It must be so hard for you and you never moan. :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Purple - here are my commiserations for your injured leg, I hope it heals quickly for you; otherwise you can be looked after in France! ????
> 
> Jynx - It was actually raining where I was, on May 28th, it also rained on the 27th; unfortunately that was when we went camping with DD and her family and the entire weekend was SUPPOSED to be clear skies, and mild temperatures. We still had a great time, and the men tried to do some fishing, but the sea was far too rough and there was far too much seaweed, and all of them lost their hooks and sinkers in the weed. We will go out with them again, but I think we will only go for a day trip, probably the day after they set up; and in the spring/summer when we know the weather will be warmer! ????????????


Good plan to let them do all the set-up! I love a stormy sea but not to be out on it. Glad you all still had a nice time. Last time we all rented a big RV, we had one lose a toenail on a just ski, two many bug bites to mention and came home early....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Unless one has access to an uncrowded , beautiful beach!
> These are only a few photos of the beautiful beach where we camped. I will ask dd if she has any photos of me and dh also. ????????????????????


GREAT pictures and I so agree about the beach. I could walk the shores forever. I even like a good stiff breeze on occasion. What a wonderful spot. Love seeing the pups as well. Bet they loved it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Jynx don't feel guilty, it never has a good effect on our bodies when negative emotions are held; and I would hate to see anything else happen with you, apart from being given a ????for your ongoing health status! Talk out those feelings, then get rid of them! xoxoxo


Good reminder as I received an e-mail lat night with an update on mom. As I feared, the move and the isolation from the rest of us has taken a heavy toll. She is failing to "thrive" and can only remain where she is (they only have 30 people) if Ted hires extra nursing help for her. He has done so through a hospice place. He fails to comprehend the real definition of hospice. She will have a nurse a couple of hours a day three or four days a week and will b reviewed at 90 days and 180 days. They are already cutting her meals up for her and she is not drinking enough so kidney situation is becoming more of an issue. He is thinking of moving her to a 1 bedroom closer still to the DR. He reported on her eyes, and all kinds of things that I had been telling him for 2 years like it was all NEW..... NOT!!!! but he also reports that she is not recognizing siblings or his wife at first when they visit Well, when you only see someone once a year, I don't find that to be surprising. She no longer really recalls that she has 5 children, her age or anniversary. Aging happens and, without much stimulation, I think these things will increase. She is sleeping more, eating and drinking even less, but still the most stylish dresser in the place and enjoys people watching and a few events at the facility. She just turn 96. I have accepted the situation, but still feel bad about the way it was done and the isolation from other family. Sadly, I have lost any interest in seeing 2 of my brothers. There is no open animosity.... just don't really care to see them since they were so unwilling to hear the real facts years ago when we could have made things better in a more timely manner. He invites everyone to visit. If we do, I won't be staying with him or even telling him we are coming. It is what it is, and I can't beat myself up... just feel badly for mom.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is a great way to treat themselves too. There is another reason I don't go to the concerts also, I can't handle loud, continuous noise; and I really don't like huge crowds, but as the tickets are phenomenal prices, I can beg off if anyone invites me to join them on a trip to see a concert! ????????????


 I don't do noise or crowds well either.... but do love the music and would do a nice indoor venue with seats not right at the stage.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good reminder as I received an e-mail lat night with an update on mom. As I feared, the move and the isolation from the rest of us has taken a heavy toll. She is failing to "thrive" and can only remain where she is (they only have 30 people) if Ted hires extra nursing help for her. He has done so through a hospice place. He fails to comprehend the real definition of hospice. She will have a nurse a couple of hours a day three or four days a week and will b reviewed at 90 days and 180 days. They are already cutting her meals up for her and she is not drinking enough so kidney situation is becoming more of an issue. He is thinking of moving her to a 1 bedroom closer still to the DR. He reported on her eyes, and all kinds of things that I had been telling him for 2 years like it was all NEW..... NOT!!!! but he also reports that she is not recognizing siblings or his wife at first when they visit Well, when you only see someone once a year, I don't find that to be surprising. She no longer really recalls that she has 5 children, her age or anniversary. Aging happens and, without much stimulation, I think these things will increase. She is sleeping more, eating and drinking even less, but still the most stylish dresser in the place and enjoys people watching and a few events at the facility. She just turn 96. I have accepted the situation, but still feel bad about the way it was done and the isolation from other family. Sadly, I have lost any interest in seeing 2 of my brothers. There is no open animosity.... just don't really care to see them since they were so unwilling to hear the real facts years ago when we could have made things better in a more timely manner. He invites everyone to visit. If we do, I won't be staying with him or even telling him we are coming. It is what it is, and I can't beat myself up... just feel badly for mom.


Your brothers sound like my brother he would not acknowledge there was a problem until she stayed with him for a week and even then thought she would be fine when she got home. Eventually she didn't know any of us, unfortunately it's the way things go. Don't feel bad there just comes a time when you can do no more. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We had a couple of bouts of weather like that, a couple of months back, it might as well be said that the first one literally shut the state down for a few days. Some of the big powerline supports were taken out, and there was a lot of devastation throughout the entire state, not just in small pockets, as is usual. The second but was expected to be as severe, if not worse than the first round, but thankfully, it was a much more subdued storm, and only added a small amount of damage to the previous toll! After the first storm, a compensation was offered, for people to apply for, if their power had been out for more than 24 hours, which was most people, and the amount offered was quite a good amount. My daughter and I both applied, and a number of others, and we both received compensation. I know DD received the entire amount available, for each family, because she had very young children; and I think I received almost the entire amount, because oF medical requirements. There were a large number of people who didn't apply, because they didn't think they were entitled to it, or they didn't think there losses were severe enough for them to apply; or they believed what some people were saying about the eligibility of people applying; they didn't check the website, to make sure of what was required, and missed out on funds that had been set aside for the maximum number of applications expected!


That is terrific. DH and I laughed though. If we had that here our youngest daughter could retire. She always looses power and often for 3-4 days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good reminder as I received an e-mail lat night with an update on mom. As I feared, the move and the isolation from the rest of us has taken a heavy toll. She is failing to "thrive" and can only remain where she is (they only have 30 people) if Ted hires extra nursing help for her. He has done so through a hospice place. He fails to comprehend the real definition of hospice. She will have a nurse a couple of hours a day three or four days a week and will b reviewed at 90 days and 180 days. They are already cutting her meals up for her and she is not drinking enough so kidney situation is becoming more of an issue. He is thinking of moving her to a 1 bedroom closer still to the DR. He reported on her eyes, and all kinds of things that I had been telling him for 2 years like it was all NEW..... NOT!!!! but he also reports that she is not recognizing siblings or his wife at first when they visit Well, when you only see someone once a year, I don't find that to be surprising. She no longer really recalls that she has 5 children, her age or anniversary. Aging happens and, without much stimulation, I think these things will increase. She is sleeping more, eating and drinking even less, but still the most stylish dresser in the place and enjoys people watching and a few events at the facility. She just turn 96. I have accepted the situation, but still feel bad about the way it was done and the isolation from other family. Sadly, I have lost any interest in seeing 2 of my brothers. There is no open animosity.... just don't really care to see them since they were so unwilling to hear the real facts years ago when we could have made things better in a more timely manner. He invites everyone to visit. If we do, I won't be staying with him or even telling him we are coming. It is what it is, and I can't beat myself up... just feel badly for mom.


At least you were somewhat prepared for hearing this news and you knew most of it and also are aware and insightful enough to know that there is usually deterioration when the elderly are moved out of familiar and comfortable surroundings. It sounds like he is taking good care of her and seeing to her needs which is what needed to happen so that you could concentrate on yourself. Praying that you get to visit her once you have healed and sufficiently recuperated to do that kind of travelling.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Everyone safe here, but a very close call for us this time. DD said in the afternoon yesterday, "I'm off to London Bridge tonight for an open air cinema" . It turned out it was in one of the markets. She was on a train from London Bridge to home half an hour before they closed down the station!


My heart just dropped to by stomach! That really was too close for comfort. So glad she was on the way home and, hopefully there, before you saw the news. Prayers of thanks for sure!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Now that's an idea. Will have to wait until they are all soft and squashy. xx :sm15:


And smelly.... sheep may decide you are not a good hostess.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw they are sooooo cute. xx


Kitty wrangling will be a full time job. It is already obvious that the littlest one is the most adventurous and bossy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Do the cleaners have rules that would disallow them to do certain things, in line with Occupational Health & Work Safety? Because if there are clauses about allowed and disallowed activities, then these clauses could greatly reduce the number of tasks within the parameter of allowable tasks. It might be worth checking this out.????????
> 
> When my father was still able to live independently, he had a cleaner, and due to the OHWS; she was not allowed:-
> ☆ to dust anything higher than the height of her shoulder
> ...


No, this is an individual... working for cash only... and not regulated in any way. I am sure an agency would have certain parameters but there is no lack of independent workers here in TX. I just did not have her do that room, as zi am in the middle of cleaning out closet and catching up on ironing. Just too much for me to handle right now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wonder what we're doing wrong?!! DH grew up at a time when men never cooked and I was so young and naive when we married that I let it continue. He survives quite well when I'm not here but I don't think I would want to eat the way he eats then.....!!!


DH had a mom and grandmother that also ran a cooking school part-time. His father could stir a pot and eat. That was the extent of his culinary ability. My Dad may have been worse.... G started out with a very limited palate. His mom would take me grocery shopping when we were first married and had no car and she would comment on everything I picked up "Oh, he doesn't eat that, he doesn't eat that." I replied "I DO" and I told him there would always be a jar of peanut butter available should he not care for the meal. Our whole family is now very "foodie" and he took over the cooking when I went on strike after youngest came home from college. Sometimes I do question if the mess made is worth it, but I'm not about to take over again.... I am responsible for Thanksgiving only.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Didn't sleep too good last night. I'm going home today. It's sunny. Tomorrow the forecast is terrible. Just saying!


Your own bed and space always feels best. Sorry the weather is taking a turn for the worse. We are grey and rain is always just a whisper away for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, as you know that area is one of my favourite haunts but we are Londoners, strong and resilient and they won't stop us living our lives!!
> Having said that, I'm very proud of the emergency services and so very sad for those that were involved, it must have been terrifying. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


And because you are strong Londoners, I know they won't stop you either so I wish they would just quit trying. The emergency services have been most competent, as they were here in recent months. They really are unsung heros and have my complete respect and admiration.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> With one of these, I expect!! xx
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/karcher-full-control-k4-car-home-130bar-pressure-washer-1-8kw-240v/9887t


I have used a pressure washer on my deck and siding but never my yard......


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Some people have artificial turf. I wonder if they use power washer on that?


binkbrice said:


> I have used a pressure washer on my deck and siding but never my yard......


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Wishing him well, I've had my fair share of UTIs, I imagine it could be a lot worse for a man


One of the ladies at sewing circle her Dh was acting out of his head and talking all crazy well he has been in the hospital almost three weeks with a uti and pneumonia I think she said now he is in rehab but it made him loose a lot of his current memory and they said they don't know if he will get it back or not!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just want to say that I'm in awe of you. You always encourage me and know just what to say,and my problems are nothing like yours. You face everything head on. I'm proud you are one of my sisters. Xxx ok! That's it!,,,,,


 :sm12: :sm12: You've made my day.... Sister of my Heart... I feel the same way about you.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Some people have artificial turf. I wonder if they use power washer on that?


You'll have to ask June. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They are aren't they, I adopt the pair of them but I think it would be totally the wrong time to introduce a new fur kid, or 2. That would be very traumatic for a small deaf, blind and very elderly dog; he wouldn't know where the playful ninja attacks were coming from, and he would become extremely stressed!
> 
> Oh well, I don't think I need another baby, or 2, to raise; and I will definitely be past raising any kind of baby, if we wait until Mint has left us. I think the only time I have not had a cat or dog in my life, was between the ages of 17 and 23, and it feels sort of weird about that being a possibility! ????????????


Famous last words. That is exactly what we said when we lost Motley. No more..... This is probably not my smartest move, but I do miss a fur baby and these two really need a home. The other family interested has 4 very young children and two dogs.... so the guy who found them really wants us to have them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've never been one for fairground rides.


 Not any more, but I used to get talked in to the wildest and fastest ones with my father.... always the daredevil. I cam remember being upside down in a pod and all the change from pockets in the pod above us falling on my head! This was at a charity event after a few cocktails.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just been shopping and Morrisons have shut down half the car park to resurface it! No one working of course, just a lot of frustrated shoppers driving round and round looking for a space!!!
> 
> The party was really good last night, went without a hitch and the birthday girl was genuinely surprised, her DH burst into tears too! He hadn't been told about the party because, to quote their DD "One look from mum and he'll cave" so it was a big surprise for him too! The weather was perfect, stayed in the garden until about 7 pm and the food and Champagne kept coming. Had a good chat to the rest of the Zumba girls too and their fellas!


How nice and you really got her!!! Such bright, cheery wallpaper. It is getting harder to find over here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> At my age and shape, I would never be able to boast about wearing 'thongs'!!! xxx


I don't care what age or shape, "butt floss" cannot possibly be comfortable.

Back to the feet. When Dre'a was little, we always told her to put her foot in the hole when putting on her shoes. Therefore, shoes became "holes" in our house.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think I have caught up,with the news. Have had a long day today, DH woke me at 5am & said he felt poorly. He was very very hot & in pain. I decided to take him to the hospital. He had a urine infection, which is what we suspected. After invasive treatment ( ! ) & some anti-biotics he was sent home.
> In the morning I have a hosp appt up in London, thankfully not my usual one as that is right by the place where all troubles were last night.


Those urinary tract infections are terribly painful. Sure hope the antibiotics take effect right away. Glad you are going another direction. That location may still be hard to traverse with investigation and clean-up. Mean and vicious of me, but so glad they got three of them. The problem is, death doesn't seem to mean anything to those terrorists.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm sure they did after seeing how well they listened about the screen!! :sm09:


DUH! That is video the current owner took and I never turned on the sound!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> With one of these, I expect!! xx
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/karcher-full-control-k4-car-home-130bar-pressure-washer-1-8kw-240v/9887t


We get the power wash part, as we do patios, fences, houses etc. but the "yard" probably threw us as we think of that as grass.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have a journey cd in my car and I have all the kids trained now they want to hear it too......yeah like they have a choice :sm09: :sm09:


:sm24: :sm24: And I've hooked my youngest GD on Bonnie Kolac.... a folk singer from our youth and still one of the purest voices I've ever heard and terrific lyrics. We used to go see her in little coffee houses all over Chicago. "Sweeter than a bottle of burgundy wine, I love you........." "Angel from Montgomery" I'll have to search the web.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, as long as they don't stop believing!! (Only Journey track I know!!) xx


:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm back home and had a shower and in my pj's. the sun is shining through the window. DS and DIL brought me home. I appreciate it because its a 60 mile round trip. They were going to call off and see DS's mam and dad after dropping me off.


Yes, that would have been more of a walk than you need with your recovering calf muscle. (IS there good public transportation to his place?) (Uhmmmmm, you ARE DS's mum.... but we know what you meant. just couldn't resist.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning to everyone. It's a sunny day with a crisp wind. I saw a big black bear on my walk this morning, probably the same one that's tipping all the bins in the village right now. There are lovely scented wild roses all over, wish they could bottle that scent!
> 
> My responsibilities are growing now with helping John as he loses his mobility and managing my Mom's household making me one tired girl. Soon I will have to recruit some home care assistance if I am to keep going. I can tell you it is not going to be accepted willingly! We shall see how it goes and am taking one day at a time. So forgive my absence and know I am here in spirit! Love and hugs to you all. xoxo


DO IT! Sooner than later. I know just how hard the resistance can be but present it matter of factly as a done deal. If you don't take care of yourself, you won't be any good to anyone. You might even use that as a reason.... You want to know that there is someone familiar around should you fall ill or need a hospital stay. I learned this lesson the hard way... (Not with my DH, but with mom. It all fell on him when I was ill. Mom didn't want help, but finding the right person and me clearing out and not being there on those days, they ended up enjoying the time and I was so relieved and more relaxed and not resentful when I was there. It actually gave mom a chance to be more "independent" not counting on me for everything.) Wish I were close enough to give you a hand or just a short break to run away for a few hours.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yummy, I haven't had a Sunday roast for ages and not any Yorkshire puddings either, maybe next weekend...


My SIL used to actually dream about the prime Rib and Yorkshire pudding at Lawry's restaurant here. Wish I had mastered that treat.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am taking care. Mr P hax suggested strapping me to the roof of the car face down for the drive toFrance. Xx


Glad you are taking the comforter then.....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't care what age or shape, "butt floss" cannot possibly be comfortable.
> 
> Back to the feet. When Dre'a was little, we always told her to put her foot in the hole when putting on her shoes. Therefore, shoes became "holes" in our house.


I agree! xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Your brothers sound like my brother he would not acknowledge there was a problem until she stayed with him for a week and even then thought she would be fine when she got home. Eventually she didn't know any of us, unfortunately it's the way things go. Don't feel bad there just comes a time when you can do no more. xx


It is unfortunate that one has the POA because he was the closest in proximity at the time Dad did that (and is named after mom's Dad.) He is the most frivolous with money and the most plodding with decisions. He also assumes that gives him power that it does not. I only wish there were checks and balances and more discussions and consensus in a timely manner. As the oldest, and the one doing all the caregiving, I just got tired of having hands tied behind my back and having input not taken seriously so finally decided to put my family first. We aren't getting any younger and were losing precious time with our grands. Funny how SERIOUS things are now that he has her there! I don't even think I will respond to e-mail. He is preaching to the choir and just wants validation on his decisions. I don't know what to wish for.... It might be easier for mom if she had no memories so she wasn't stressed trying to remember and could just live in the moment. This aging stuff is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> At least you were somewhat prepared for hearing this news and you knew most of it and also are aware and insightful enough to know that there is usually deterioration when the elderly are moved out of familiar and comfortable surroundings. It sounds like he is taking good care of her and seeing to her needs which is what needed to happen so that you could concentrate on yourself. Praying that you get to visit her once you have healed and sufficiently recuperated to do that kind of travelling.


Thanks for the good thoughts. You are right, of course, though I don't really think he is doing some of the important things for her. He follows what the director says, but doesn't do anything to include mom in outside or family activities. He makes sure of her physical care for sure but doesn't see to her emotional needs. I could certainly visit and we will stop if we head north later this summer, but I am almost afraid to see a look of accusation and abandonment in her eyes. I sure won't be staying with brother.... Gerry might just haul off and slug him! He's known him all his life.... and not real thrilled with him at the moment. Not sure how I really feel about seeing her, for her sake and mine.... Sad situation.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is unfortunate that one has the POA because he was the closest in proximity at the time Dad did that (and is named after mom's Dad.) He is the most frivolous with money and the most plodding with decisions. He also assumes that gives him power that it does not. I only wish there were checks and balances and more discussions and consensus in a timely manner. As the oldest, and the one doing all the caregiving, I just got tired of having hands tied behind my back and having input not taken seriously so finally decided to put my family first. We aren't getting any younger and were losing precious time with our grands. Funny how SERIOUS things are now that he has her there! I don't even think I will respond to e-mail. He is preaching to the choir and just wants validation on his decisions. I don't know what to wish for.... It might be easier for mom if she had no memories so she wasn't stressed trying to remember and could just live in the moment. This aging stuff is not for the faint of heart.


I can fully sympathise with you, I had problems with my brother all along even though we had a Court of Protection order for my mother and were paying top-up fees for her care. Still had to refer to him on everything. It was always us who were contacted if there was a problem and we had to sort it. Got fed up in the end and "involved" him in everything even if it meant waking him at one in the morning to tell him the problem. Couldn't have a reasonable discussion with him as he wasn't accepting how much of a problem we had. Don't really have any contact with him now, I've found new friends on here and really can't be bothered with him any more. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I can fully sympathise with you, I had problems with my brother all along even though we had a Court of Protection order for my mother and were paying top-up fees for her care. Still had to refer to him on everything. It was always us who were contacted if there was a problem and we had to sort it. Got fed up in the end and "involved" him in everything even if it meant waking him at one in the morning to tell him the problem. Couldn't have a reasonable discussion with him as he wasn't accepting how much of a problem we had. Don't really have any contact with him now, I've found new friends on here and really can't be bothered with him any more. xx


I am so sorry you went through that, but understand completely. We had even thought about filing for custodial of mom and reporting him for abuse of the POA, but didn't want to rock the boat with family. I hate that this has created (at least in my mind) a rift in the family. Ted and I were always the ones to take care of the folks organize big family celebrations, support each other... he lived with us after one divorce for awhile... and he did come to visit me when I was going through the lung cancer... Mom always left the two youngest "babies" out of family problems so I can't really fault them for not having more involvement. I have forgiven, but will never forget, when I called a family meeting with the 2 brothers to let them know what was happening, what Dr recommended.... even told my husband to not be in on meeting. Well, they obviously met ahead of time, blindsided me and Ted issued a couple of "orders" as to how I would have to handle things that pretty much was the end of my interest in keeping the family together. DH was so mad, he swore never to leave me alone in the same room with them again. When I asked for help moving mom into her house, the brother that lives here managed a whole two hours. Sold that house, found her facility, ran her estate sale, hired her additional care and not a soul in site. Made sure she was always included in all family things we did here, took her to her hair appointment every week, did her shopping, most of her cooking, arranged for cleaning lady, hosted all visitors at our place.

Lesson learned. I've let the girls know our wishes and hope that our care never drives a wedge between them (I've told SIL that, when he drives me to the nursing home, to kick me out of the car and run over me..... problem solved!)


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DUH! That is video the current owner took and I never turned on the sound!!!!!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We get the power wash part, as we do patios, fences, houses etc. but the "yard" probably threw us as we think of that as grass.


Yes that was my question!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ladies it is officially going to be a long summer......

The steroids have caused me again to not be able to sleep in the past Two days I have slept 4 hrs I am wound tighter than a drum!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My heart just dropped to by stomach! That really was too close for comfort. So glad she was on the way home and, hopefully there, before you saw the news. Prayers of thanks for sure!


Yes she was home before any of us saw the news.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Wishing him well, I've had my fair share of UTIs, I imagine it could be a lot worse for a man


Well my DH IS NOT good at being ill. He says he feels better today. We was rushed out of the hosp & not given any anti-bs except for an injection. I'm sure he needs them. I'll get him to the Drs later but first I'm off to St. Thomas' today, its 6.30am.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

It's 3:32am here and I'm UP again. Back neck and shoulder. Geez Louise!
I got my tomatoes in the ground but no cages at the store we went to. 
I'm tired but I seem to be on a weird schedule that I gotta fix.
Jynx my heart breaking for the situation with your mom but, if you don't go see her you will regret it later no matter how it goes. My guess is she will be happy to see you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos this morning and then I must get things packed and into the car. Good job I'm not taking many clothes as the car will be full of stuff for the family - food, clothes and engine parts. Hope we don't get stopped by Customs!

Will try and catch up at some point. We have internet in France but as it is such a rural area it can be very hit and miss. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am so sorry you went through that, but understand completely. We had even thought about filing for custodial of mom and reporting him for abuse of the POA, but didn't want to rock the boat with family. I hate that this has created (at least in my mind) a rift in the family. Ted and I were always the ones to take care of the folks organize big family celebrations, support each other... he lived with us after one divorce for awhile... and he did come to visit me when I was going through the lung cancer... Mom always left the two youngest "babies" out of family problems so I can't really fault them for not having more involvement. I have forgiven, but will never forget, when I called a family meeting with the 2 brothers to let them know what was happening, what Dr recommended.... even told my husband to not be in on meeting. Well, they obviously met ahead of time, blindsided me and Ted issued a couple of "orders" as to how I would have to handle things that pretty much was the end of my interest in keeping the family together. DH was so mad, he swore never to leave me alone in the same room with them again. When I asked for help moving mom into her house, the brother that lives here managed a whole two hours. Sold that house, found her facility, ran her estate sale, hired her additional care and not a soul in site. Made sure she was always included in all family things we did here, took her to her hair appointment every week, did her shopping, most of her cooking, arranged for cleaning lady, hosted all visitors at our place.
> 
> Lesson learned. I've let the girls know our wishes and hope that our care never drives a wedge between them (I've told SIL that, when he drives me to the nursing home, to kick me out of the car and run over me..... problem solved!)


This sounds as though you are reciting my history I know it's hard but you have nothing to reproach yourself about. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos this morning and then I must get things packed and into the car. Good job I'm not taking many clothes as the car will be full of stuff for the family - food, clothes and engine parts. Hope we don't get stopped by Customs!
> 
> Will try and catch up at some point. We have internet in France but as it is such a rural area it can be very hit and miss. xx


Hope you have a good crossing tomorrow although the weather forecast looks a bit windy!! Glad someone has got some sun, we've got rain here, alternating between heavy and torrential, definitely an indoors day. Have got some washing in, another load waiting to go in then I think it will have to be a knitting day. Have a good holiday. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good reminder as I received an e-mail lat night with an update on mom. As I feared, the move and the isolation from the rest of us has taken a heavy toll. She is failing to "thrive" and can only remain where she is (they only have 30 people) if Ted hires extra nursing help for her. He has done so through a hospice place. He fails to comprehend the real definition of hospice. She will have a nurse a couple of hours a day three or four days a week and will b reviewed at 90 days and 180 days. They are already cutting her meals up for her and she is not drinking enough so kidney situation is becoming more of an issue. He is thinking of moving her to a 1 bedroom closer still to the DR. He reported on her eyes, and all kinds of things that I had been telling him for 2 years like it was all NEW..... NOT!!!! but he also reports that she is not recognizing siblings or his wife at first when they visit Well, when you only see someone once a year, I don't find that to be surprising. She no longer really recalls that she has 5 children, her age or anniversary. Aging happens and, without much stimulation, I think these things will increase. She is sleeping more, eating and drinking even less, but still the most stylish dresser in the place and enjoys people watching and a few events at the facility. She just turn 96. I have accepted the situation, but still feel bad about the way it was done and the isolation from other family. Sadly, I have lost any interest in seeing 2 of my brothers. There is no open animosity.... just don't really care to see them since they were so unwilling to hear the real facts years ago when we could have made things better in a more timely manner. He invites everyone to visit. If we do, I won't be staying with him or even telling him we are coming. It is what it is, and I can't beat myself up... just feel badly for mom.


Sorry to hear all this Jynx but happy that it is not longer your sole responsibility, even so, I know you will be churned up about your mum. Your last sentence says it all, you've done the best you can cccccc


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, its raining. I slept well in my own bed. Its s and b today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have used a pressure washer on my deck and siding but never my yard......


A yard in UK up north is all concrete, not a yard like you have. :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, that would have been more of a walk than you need with your recovering calf muscle. (IS there good public transportation to his place?) (Uhmmmmm, you ARE DS's mum.... but we know what you meant. just couldn't resist.)


0000ps :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:41 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Rain again. Yesterday the breeze blowing to the front porch was so cold that I could see my breath. I smoked a turkey on Sunday and managed to kill another bird. I'm sticking to pork and beef.
I went to the LYS in Bowmanville on Saturday trying to replace the bamboo tip that I snapped. She didn't have my size so I ended up buying a small set of Chiagoo Interchangeables as they were the only she had that had the right size. Why have I never tried Chiagoo before. I'm in love with these needles. And I saw some Sirdar colourwheel yarn that jumped into my bag too. I've been knitting happily.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos this morning and then I must get things packed and into the car. Good job I'm not taking many clothes as the car will be full of stuff for the family - food, clothes and engine parts. Hope we don't get stopped by Customs!
> 
> Will try and catch up at some point. We have internet in France but as it is such a rural area it can be very hit and miss. xx


Have a good uneventful trip.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well my DH IS NOT good at being ill. He says he feels better today. We was rushed out of the hosp & not given any anti-bs except for an injection. I'm sure he needs them. I'll get him to the Drs later but first I'm off to St. Thomas' today, its 6.30am.


Hopefully his doctor will pay a little more attention to him than the hospital.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yes she was home before any of us saw the news.


I never got to see the Manchester performances yesterday. After advertising it all week and asking for donations for the people affected, at the last minute the promoters decided to make the broadcast pay-per-view. I've also heard on the TV that they will be selling downloads of the performances. The TV can't even show clips from it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies it is officially going to be a long summer......
> 
> The steroids have caused me again to not be able to sleep in the past Two days I have slept 4 hrs I am wound tighter than a drum!


I can send you some of my allergy medicine. It puts me to sleep on a regular basis and it can be used with steroids.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts. You are right, of course, though I don't really think he is doing some of the important things for her. He follows what the director says, but doesn't do anything to include mom in outside or family activities. He makes sure of her physical care for sure but doesn't see to her emotional needs. I could certainly visit and we will stop if we head north later this summer, but I am almost afraid to see a look of accusation and abandonment in her eyes. I sure won't be staying with brother.... Gerry might just haul off and slug him! He's known him all his life.... and not real thrilled with him at the moment. Not sure how I really feel about seeing her, for her sake and mine.... Sad situation.


My brother and I can only be in the same room if we've had drinks. He's a happy drunk and a miserable person the rest of the time. I'll probably would have trouble with him if he had anything to do with mum's future care as he is the cheapest, most penny-pinching person I've ever known. I've already talked to my sister and BIL about future arrangements for mum and have not included my brother in the discussions. So long as it doesn't cost him money, I think he would be fine with whatever my sister and I decide.
Do go and visit you mum when you can, Jynx. A few months before my grandfather died, we rented a vehicle and traveled to Iowa to visit him. My sister had an infection and had to stop to pee every 2 hours so it was an extended journey, but I'm glad that we went.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm loading a really dark picture of my Lala Ka-boom shawl. All finished. I still need to put the ends in.
I really like the mash up of the two patterns. Not crazy about the cheap yarn that I used.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late. The light outside the window is weird so I'm not sure what is going on with the weather. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Some people have artificial turf. I wonder if they use power washer on that?


Haha, that's a definite no-no!! It would probably make it bubble up and pull away from the anchorage at the sides. An ordinary hose is just fine though! I was told of an old chap that used a leaf sucker on his artificial lawn and sucked all the sand up that holds the 'grass' down. He then complained to the company that his lawn was blowing about in the wind!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How nice and you really got her!!! Such bright, cheery wallpaper. It is getting harder to find over here.


I cannot take the credit for this wonderful picture, another Zumba friend's husband there took it and lots more, he has taken many courses since he retired and is very good!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I can fully sympathise with you, I had problems with my brother all along even though we had a Court of Protection order for my mother and were paying top-up fees for her care. Still had to refer to him on everything. It was always us who were contacted if there was a problem and we had to sort it. Got fed up in the end and "involved" him in everything even if it meant waking him at one in the morning to tell him the problem. Couldn't have a reasonable discussion with him as he wasn't accepting how much of a problem we had. Don't really have any contact with him now, I've found new friends on here and really can't be bothered with him any more. xx


Quite right, they say blood is thicker than water but that isn't always so!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes that was my question!


I don't know what Susan's yard is like but here, we would call a slabbed or concreted area right outside our back door a yard, with maybe a garden beyond?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies it is officially going to be a long summer......
> 
> The steroids have caused me again to not be able to sleep in the past Two days I have slept 4 hrs I am wound tighter than a drum!


Oh, I'm sorry to hear that love, there is nothing worse that lost sleep. I'll be over later to sing you a lullaby, you'll either sleep or run away!!
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos this morning and then I must get things packed and into the car. Good job I'm not taking many clothes as the car will be full of stuff for the family - food, clothes and engine parts. Hope we don't get stopped by Customs!
> 
> Will try and catch up at some point. We have internet in France but as it is such a rural area it can be very hit and miss. xx


How's your leg today dear? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you have a good crossing tomorrow although the weather forecast looks a bit windy!! Glad someone has got some sun, we've got rain here, alternating between heavy and torrential, definitely an indoors day. Have got some washing in, another load waiting to go in then I think it will have to be a knitting day. Have a good holiday. xx


Tee-hee, no logs then?!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:41 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Rain again. Yesterday the breeze blowing to the front porch was so cold that I could see my breath. I smoked a turkey on Sunday and managed to kill another bird. I'm sticking to pork and beef.
> I went to the LYS in Bowmanville on Saturday trying to replace the bamboo tip that I snapped. She didn't have my size so I ended up buying a small set of Chiagoo Interchangeables as they were the only she had that had the right size. Why have I never tried Chiagoo before. I'm in love with these needles. And I saw some Sirdar colourwheel yarn that jumped into my bag too. I've been knitting happily.


Knitting = happy!! What did you mean when you said you 'killed' another bird, did you over smoke it or something? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm loading a really dark picture of my Lala Ka-boom shawl. All finished. I still need to put the ends in.
> I really like the mash up of the two patterns. Not crazy about the cheap yarn that I used.


Ooooh, I like that!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos this morning and then I must get things packed and into the car. Good job I'm not taking many clothes as the car will be full of stuff for the family - food, clothes and engine parts. Hope we don't get stopped by Customs!
> 
> Will try and catch up at some point. We have internet in France but as it is such a rural area it can be very hit and miss. xx


Hope you feel better & have a great time with the family. X


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Not getting enough sleep is a terrible thing.


binkbrice said:


> Ladies it is officially going to be a long summer......
> 
> The steroids have caused me again to not be able to sleep in the past Two days I have slept 4 hrs I am wound tighter than a drum!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Tee-hee, no logs then?!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


No but the sheep are back in the garden. I can't win. xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Sounds like your pain is under control. Hoping it stays that way. Have a fantastic time with your family!


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos this morning and then I must get things packed and into the car. Good job I'm not taking many clothes as the car will be full of stuff for the family - food, clothes and engine parts. Hope we don't get stopped by Customs!
> 
> Will try and catch up at some point. We have internet in France but as it is such a rural area it can be very hit and miss. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up. I guess we would call that a patio. Yard to us is an area covered with grass.


grandma susan said:


> A yard in UK up north is all concrete, not a yard like you have. :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:41 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Rain again. Yesterday the breeze blowing to the front porch was so cold that I could see my breath. I smoked a turkey on Sunday and managed to kill another bird. I'm sticking to pork and beef.
> I went to the LYS in Bowmanville on Saturday trying to replace the bamboo tip that I snapped. She didn't have my size so I ended up buying a small set of Chiagoo Interchangeables as they were the only she had that had the right size. Why have I never tried Chiagoo before. I'm in love with these needles. And I saw some Sirdar colourwheel yarn that jumped into my bag too. I've been knitting happily.


I bought a ball of Sirdar colourwheel for my DD on her birthday. A ball of it did fall in my bag, I am now trying to find a pattern for it. Thinking perhaps the Boom? I also want to make the Ka-boom using some stash initially.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I usually start with a killed bird and make it worse after I prepare it. :^) We were hot and humid, had the a/c on. Sending some warmth your way.
I found I was very happy with my set of boye needlemasters. I could not believe others that I needed to try other brands. Once I tried different brands I had to try them all. I seem to have amassed a set of many different brands. Knitpicks tips are my favorite, but their joins are poor. Chiagoo are my favorites as the tips are not round and the joins are top notch.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:41 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Rain again. Yesterday the breeze blowing to the front porch was so cold that I could see my breath. I smoked a turkey on Sunday and managed to kill another bird. I'm sticking to pork and beef.
> I went to the LYS in Bowmanville on Saturday trying to replace the bamboo tip that I snapped. She didn't have my size so I ended up buying a small set of Chiagoo Interchangeables as they were the only she had that had the right size. Why have I never tried Chiagoo before. I'm in love with these needles. And I saw some Sirdar colourwheel yarn that jumped into my bag too. I've been knitting happily.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully his doctor will pay a little more attention to him than the hospital.


So do I, he does seem much better at the moment. I'm getting a running commentary on things every time he has yet another trip to the loo. It's a good thing he never had to carry a baby.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good what I can see of it.


nitz8catz said:


> I'm loading a really dark picture of my Lala Ka-boom shawl. All finished. I still need to put the ends in.
> I really like the mash up of the two patterns. Not crazy about the cheap yarn that I used.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I never got to see the Manchester performances yesterday. After advertising it all week and asking for donations for the people affected, at the last minute the promoters decided to make the broadcast pay-per-view. I've also heard on the TV that they will be selling downloads of the performances. The TV can't even show clips from it.


I sat & watched the concert, I loved it. It was very emotional though watching it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I learn more things on here about the U.K. than I ever did in school. We cannot afford to even have our driveway paved and in U.K. they pave their yards.


London Girl said:


> Haha, that's a definite no-no!! It would probably make it bubble up and pull away from the anchorage at the sides. An ordinary hose is just fine though! I was told of an old chap that used a leaf sucker on his artificial lawn and sucked all the sand up that holds the 'grass' down. He then complained to the company that his lawn was blowing about in the wind!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm loading a really dark picture of my Lala Ka-boom shawl. All finished. I still need to put the ends in.
> I really like the mash up of the two patterns. Not crazy about the cheap yarn that I used.


Great colours!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is a fantastic picture. He got her at the exact correct moment. Having the group framed in the mirror makes it an award winning picture.


London Girl said:


> I cannot take the credit for this wonderful picture, another Zumba friend's husband there took it and lots more, he has taken many courses since he retired and is very good!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well my DH IS NOT good at being ill. He says he feels better today. We was rushed out of the hosp & not given any anti-bs except for an injection. I'm sure he needs them. I'll get him to the Drs later but first I'm off to St. Thomas' today, its 6.30am.


I hope your appointment goes well today and I also hope your DH gets better soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos this morning and then I must get things packed and into the car. Good job I'm not taking many clothes as the car will be full of stuff for the family - food, clothes and engine parts. Hope we don't get stopped by Customs!
> 
> Will try and catch up at some point. We have internet in France but as it is such a rural area it can be very hit and miss. xx


Have fun with Creative Chaos and take it easy getting the car packed. I know you'll enjoy your time with the family in France and we'll be happy to hear from you when you can. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> I learn more things on here about the U.K. than I ever did in school. We cannot afford to even have our driveway paved and in U.K. they pave their yards.


We have a yard outside our back door. It was laid by DH's grandfather it's made of Yorkshire stone & is the best bit of our garden, looks great when it's wet!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you have a good crossing tomorrow although the weather forecast looks a bit windy!! Glad someone has got some sun, we've got rain here, alternating between heavy and torrential, definitely an indoors day. Have got some washing in, another load waiting to go in then I think it will have to be a knitting day. Have a good holiday. xx


We've got sun here again. We've had a nice little dry stretch which seems to be coming to an end on Thursday with rain back in the forecast. I've been enjoying getting out for my morning walk every day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear all this Jynx but happy that it is not longer your sole responsibility, even so, I know you will be churned up about your mum. Your last sentence says it all, you've done the best you can cccccc


I agree, Jynx. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:41 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Rain again. Yesterday the breeze blowing to the front porch was so cold that I could see my breath. I smoked a turkey on Sunday and managed to kill another bird. I'm sticking to pork and beef.
> I went to the LYS in Bowmanville on Saturday trying to replace the bamboo tip that I snapped. She didn't have my size so I ended up buying a small set of Chiagoo Interchangeables as they were the only she had that had the right size. Why have I never tried Chiagoo before. I'm in love with these needles. And I saw some Sirdar colourwheel yarn that jumped into my bag too. I've been knitting happily.


I really like Chiagoo needles, too. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol. I had to look up Yorkshire stone. I was thinking gravel, but see it is more like slabs of stone. I need to visit London.


LondonChris said:


> We have a yard outside our back door. It was laid by DH's grandfather it's made of Yorkshire stone & is the best bit of our garden, looks great when it's wet!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm loading a really dark picture of my Lala Ka-boom shawl. All finished. I still need to put the ends in.
> I really like the mash up of the two patterns. Not crazy about the cheap yarn that I used.


I think it looks great, Nitzi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, that's a definite no-no!! It would probably make it bubble up and pull away from the anchorage at the sides. An ordinary hose is just fine though! I was told of an old chap that used a leaf sucker on his artificial lawn and sucked all the sand up that holds the 'grass' down. He then complained to the company that his lawn was blowing about in the wind!!


Some people!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Back from hospital. The new consultant I saw was lovely, a very 'normal' lady. She read through what the other dr had said about me, so much was wrong, I knew he was trouble. Anyway she got my notes, closed them up & said, we will start again! She told me so much about my condition & the side-effects of the drugs etc. She has recommended having some injections, if they work they can do another treatment but they need results of these before I have the second lot, I'm now waiting for a date to go in. She was really positive & agreed with me that a major op on my back would be the very last resort. I'm feeling so much happier now!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Back from hospital. The new consultant I saw was lovely, a very 'normal' lady. She read through what the other dr had said about me, so much was wrong, I knew he was trouble. Anyway she got my notes, closed them up & said, we will start again! She told me so much about my condition & the side-effects of the drugs etc. She has recommended having some injections, if they work they can do another treatment but they need results of these before I have the second lot, I'm now waiting for a date to go in. She was really positive & agreed with me that a major op on my back would be the very last resort. I'm feeling so much happier now!!


That's great, Chris, that she's taking a more positive look on things for you! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What a relief for you to find someone that listens and has a positive plan of action for you. Wishing you the best results possible from the treatment.


LondonChris said:


> Back from hospital. The new consultant I saw was lovely, a very 'normal' lady. She read through what the other dr had said about me, so much was wrong, I knew he was trouble. Anyway she got my notes, closed them up & said, we will start again! She told me so much about my condition & the side-effects of the drugs etc. She has recommended having some injections, if they work they can do another treatment but they need results of these before I have the second lot, I'm now waiting for a date to go in. She was really positive & agreed with me that a major op on my back would be the very last resort. I'm feeling so much happier now!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No but the sheep are back in the garden. I can't win. xxxx


Now, if you could train the sheep to split the logs........!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I guess we would call that a patio. Yard to us is an area covered with grass.


It's that language thing again, viva la difference!!x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So do I, he does seem much better at the moment. I'm getting a running commentary on things every time he has yet another trip to the loo. It's a good thing he never had to carry a baby.


I've heard it said that if men had to carry the babies, the human race would die out cos they'd only have one each!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I sat & watched the concert, I loved it. It was very emotional though watching it.


I just watched Robbie Williams on Youtube, he just about held it together but was very emotional


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I learn more things on here about the U.K. than I ever did in school. We cannot afford to even have our driveway paved and in U.K. they pave their yards.


Although our 'yard' portion of the garden in small, some people are paving their entire yards/gardens to save having to maintain them but I understand this can cause flooding as the rain can't drain away. I like to see a little bit of grass and a few flowers!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is a fantastic picture. He got her at the exact correct moment. Having the group framed in the mirror makes it an award winning picture.


I shall tell him you said that!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Lol. I had to look up Yorkshire stone. I was thinking gravel, but see it is more like slabs of stone. I need to visit London.


Come on over - but make sure you're back before dark!!! :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Back from hospital. The new consultant I saw was lovely, a very 'normal' lady. She read through what the other dr had said about me, so much was wrong, I knew he was trouble. Anyway she got my notes, closed them up & said, we will start again! She told me so much about my condition & the side-effects of the drugs etc. She has recommended having some injections, if they work they can do another treatment but they need results of these before I have the second lot, I'm now waiting for a date to go in. She was really positive & agreed with me that a major op on my back would be the very last resort. I'm feeling so much happier now!!


That sounds like a great result Chris and I can well understand how good you must feel now! Hang in there, we're all with you, hope you don't have to wait too long!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Went to Zumba today for the first time in three weeks, it was _hard_!! Poor Norma, who has the poorly gs, was quite upset after seeing him yesterday, he was very frail and could barely talk. He has another tough week ahead but then no more for 5 weeks. They say that when they get him through this - and they are quite confident - it will never come back. I handed over my hats and although she was very appreciative, she couldn't look at them, she was just too emotional. :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im home fro S and B.I took the four balls of sparkle green wool for our leader, from Blackpool.I am at this moment waiting for Becky to come and clean for me them I shall have my tea when she's gone. Ive enjoyed the afternoon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im home fro S and B.I took the four balls of sparkle green wool for our leader, from Blackpool.I am at this moment waiting for Becky to come and clean for me them I shall have my tea when she's gone. Ive enjoyed the afternoon.


Was your leader pleased with the yarn? Strange we saw it at such differing prices, wasn't it? Hope Becky does a good job for you Susan!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Although our 'yard' portion of the garden in small, some people are paving their entire yards/gardens to save having to maintain them but I understand this can cause flooding as the rain can't drain away. I like to see a little bit of grass and a few flowers!


Me, too. And yours is beautiful. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too. And yours is beautiful. :sm02: xxxooo


Oh thank you Miss P!! My roses are hanging off the fence so I need to go and tether them up and get the snippers out for some dead-heading! It's got cooler and a bit windy out there but I'm going to brave it! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I have just had another go at Fox Paws, without touching needles or yarn! I decided to write out the pattern longhand to try and make it easier and have decided that for now, at least it is beyond me and I don't give up easily, nor does Barny, I know! I love the pattern and I'm sure that once you get going on it it probably gets easier but it looks much too fiddly for me at the moment. This is an excerpt from the instructions and this has to be performed over and over and there's lots more in a similar vein!!

KYOK - (Knit, Yarn Over, Knit) Knit a stitch, leaving stitch on left needle;
without dropping stitch, YO, knit into front loop of same stitch again,
slipping stitch from left needle to complete increase


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Come on over - but make sure you're back before dark!!! :sm23: xx


I was going to say that, but thought you were sick of hearing it. :sm02: Seems I am not the only one with a good memory about things that were posted in the past. :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Brings tears to my eyes. Sending Grandma Norma gentle cyber hugs from across the pond.


London Girl said:


> Went to Zumba today for the first time in three weeks, it was _hard_!! Poor Norma, who has the poorly gs, was quite upset after seeing him yesterday, he was very frail and could barely talk. He has another tough week ahead but then no more for 5 weeks. They say that when they get him through this - and they are quite confident - it will never come back. I handed over my hats and although she was very appreciative, she couldn't look at them, she was just too emotional. :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have just had another go at Fox Paws, without touching needles or yarn! I decided to write out the pattern longhand to try and make it easier and have decided that for now, at least it is beyond me and I don't give up easily, nor does Barny, I know! I love the pattern and I'm sure that once you get going on it it probably gets easier but it looks much too fiddly for me at the moment. This is an excerpt from the instructions and this has to be performed over and over and there's lots more in a similar vein!!
> 
> KYOK - (Knit, Yarn Over, Knit) Knit a stitch, leaving stitch on left needle;
> without dropping stitch, YO, knit into front loop of same stitch again,
> slipping stitch from left needle to complete increase


Do you YO the right needle?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Back from hospital. The new consultant I saw was lovely, a very 'normal' lady. She read through what the other dr had said about me, so much was wrong, I knew he was trouble. Anyway she got my notes, closed them up & said, we will start again! She told me so much about my condition & the side-effects of the drugs etc. She has recommended having some injections, if they work they can do another treatment but they need results of these before I have the second lot, I'm now waiting for a date to go in. She was really positive & agreed with me that a major op on my back would be the very last resort. I'm feeling so much happier now!!


Sounds as though you are getting somewhere at last. xx :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Back from hospital. The new consultant I saw was lovely, a very 'normal' lady. She read through what the other dr had said about me, so much was wrong, I knew he was trouble. Anyway she got my notes, closed them up & said, we will start again! She told me so much about my condition & the side-effects of the drugs etc. She has recommended having some injections, if they work they can do another treatment but they need results of these before I have the second lot, I'm now waiting for a date to go in. She was really positive & agreed with me that a major op on my back would be the very last resort. I'm feeling so much happier now!!


Thank goodness for normal ladies


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Now, if you could train the sheep to split the logs........!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxxxx


And teach pigs to fly on the side. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It's that language thing again, viva la difference!!x


Now you're throwing in another language, you have to complicate things. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have just had another go at Fox Paws, without touching needles or yarn! I decided to write out the pattern longhand to try and make it easier and have decided that for now, at least it is beyond me and I don't give up easily, nor does Barny, I know! I love the pattern and I'm sure that once you get going on it it probably gets easier but it looks much too fiddly for me at the moment. This is an excerpt from the instructions and this has to be performed over and over and there's lots more in a similar vein!!
> 
> KYOK - (Knit, Yarn Over, Knit) Knit a stitch, leaving stitch on left needle;
> without dropping stitch, YO, knit into front loop of same stitch again,
> slipping stitch from left needle to complete increase


 :sm19: :sm18: :sm16: :sm05: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Im home fro S and B.I took the four balls of sparkle green wool for our leader, from Blackpool.I am at this moment waiting for Becky to come and clean for me them I shall have my tea when she's gone. Ive enjoyed the afternoon.


Glad you had a good afternoon, did she like the wool? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh thank you Miss P!! My roses are hanging off the fence so I need to go and tether them up and get the snippers out for some dead-heading! It's got cooler and a bit windy out there but I'm going to brave it! xxx


Lucky for you, I haven't been outside today, it hasn't stop raining. xxxx :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I have just had another go at Fox Paws, without touching needles or yarn! I decided to write out the pattern longhand to try and make it easier and have decided that for now, at least it is beyond me and I don't give up easily, nor does Barny, I know! I love the pattern and I'm sure that once you get going on it it probably gets easier but it looks much too fiddly for me at the moment. This is an excerpt from the instructions and this has to be performed over and over and there's lots more in a similar vein!!
> 
> KYOK - (Knit, Yarn Over, Knit) Knit a stitch, leaving stitch on left needle;
> without dropping stitch, YO, knit into front loop of same stitch again,
> slipping stitch from left needle to complete increase


I might have another try when I've finished this shawl. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wonder what we're doing wrong?!! DH grew up at a time when men never cooked and I was so young and naive when we married that I let it continue. He survives quite well when I'm not here but I don't think I would want to eat the way he eats then.....!!!


DH doing the cooking began when I was working full time, and he was the house husband (I was never a house wife ????????). I came home from my first day in the office, and when I got inside, he asked me what was for tea.???????? I just looked at him, and told him that as I had been at work all day, the house part of our equation was his responsibility, inclusive of preparing, and cooking any meals! He seemed a little shocked after that statement sank in, then I asked _what was for tea_, so surprisingly we ended up with take away; but from then on he did the cooking, dishwashing and housekeeping, and I did the clothes washing! It continues the same way now. ????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was going to say that, but thought you were sick of hearing it. :sm02: Seems I am not the only one with a good memory about things that were posted in the past. :sm24:


Hehehehe!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Do you YO the right needle?


I think I get that bit but I just don't get enough 'quiet' time when I could concentrate for longer than about 10 minutes and it would take a lot more than that for me to get it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And teach pigs to fly on the side. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


If you think about it, that's really not a very good idea!! :sm14: xxxx :sm22: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I might have another try when I've finished this shawl. xxxx


Go on, show me up!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm relieved to be able to say that I haven't heard otherwise for my family but my heart goes out to those that have been given bad news.


As does mine, I don't know what I would be like, if any of my family were in your region, apparently there is one Australian lass who has not been in contact with her family, and has not been seen by friends in London, so the family are quite worried, but still hoping that she was able to find somewhere safe.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> A yard in UK up north is all concrete, not a yard like you have. :sm23:


That's what I was wondering is if you called a patio (our word for it) a yard makes perfect sense now! :sm05:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:41 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Rain again. Yesterday the breeze blowing to the front porch was so cold that I could see my breath. I smoked a turkey on Sunday and managed to kill another bird. I'm sticking to pork and beef.
> I went to the LYS in Bowmanville on Saturday trying to replace the bamboo tip that I snapped. She didn't have my size so I ended up buying a small set of Chiagoo Interchangeables as they were the only she had that had the right size. Why have I never tried Chiagoo before. I'm in love with these needles. And I saw some Sirdar colourwheel yarn that jumped into my bag too. I've been knitting happily.


I don't have the interchangeables but I do like my Chiagoo needles! Sorry about your turkey!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I can send you some of my allergy medicine. It puts me to sleep on a regular basis and it can be used with steroids.


I took a whole muscle relaxer with it, which knocks me out normally, all I did was doze, not dose, a little!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, I'm sorry to hear that love, there is nothing worse that lost sleep. I'll be over later to sing you a lullaby, you'll either sleep or run away!!
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm09: :sm09: I did sleep some last night but I was up a lot!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sorry to hear that. Not getting enough sleep is a terrible thing.


Yes and in combination with the sleep apnea it's horrible.....NO I still don't have my machine!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its really quite cold here tonight. Becky (cleaning lady) has been and she is brilliant. Shes coming back Wednesday.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have just had another go at Fox Paws, without touching needles or yarn! I decided to write out the pattern longhand to try and make it easier and have decided that for now, at least it is beyond me and I don't give up easily, nor does Barny, I know! I love the pattern and I'm sure that once you get going on it it probably gets easier but it looks much too fiddly for me at the moment. This is an excerpt from the instructions and this has to be performed over and over and there's lots more in a similar vein!!
> 
> KYOK - (Knit, Yarn Over, Knit) Knit a stitch, leaving stitch on left needle;
> without dropping stitch, YO, knit into front loop of same stitch again,
> slipping stitch from left needle to complete increase


lost me again girl :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you had a good afternoon, did she like the wool? xx


She was pleased as punch. It was exactly what she wanted.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its really quite cold here tonight. Becky (cleaning lady) has been and she is brilliant. Shes coming back Wednesday.


That's great that she is working out for you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's what I was wondering is if you called a patio (our word for it) a yard makes perfect sense now! :sm05:


Erm....we still call a patio a patio!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's great that she is working out for you!


We have just found out tonight, that her dad worked with Albert and was at his funeral. Its a small world.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its really quite cold here tonight. Becky (cleaning lady) has been and she is brilliant. Shes coming back Wednesday.


Wow, twice in one week, are you expecting visitors?!! :sm23: x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have just found out tonight, that her dad worked with Albert and was at his funeral. Its a small world.


Isn't it just?!! Do you know her dad? xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Lovely photos judi, what a beautiful beach. The girls are growing.


Thanks Susan, it is a wonderful beach for the kids and the dogs, miles for them to run and play, especially when there isn't anyone else in the vicinity. Those girls are growing like weeds. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely pictures Judi, it looks like you had a lovely get-together! Your DD is so like you!! xxx


Yes, my mark is on all of my girls - I must have inherited some very strong genes from my ancestors! hehe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Lovely pictures Judy. One of you WOULD have been nice if anyone took one.


I'm waiting for DD to send some to me,I know her DH took at least one of me. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> At my age and shape, I would never be able to boast about wearing 'thongs'!!! xxx


Aaahhhh ........ but it would keep people guse sing!!! xxx ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful photos and great memories for you! xxxooo


They definitely are, the kids and the dogs had a great time, running around without a care in the world, it brought back memories of my experiences of camping out when I was a child - fun and free times, with not a worry in the world .... the way it is supposed to be for every one! xoxoxo

Well I am off to bed, to try and get some sleep, again. Have a wonderful day! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its really quite cold here tonight. Becky (cleaning lady) has been and she is brilliant. Shes coming back Wednesday.


That is great -- that Becky is brilliant, not that the weather is cold there. Glad you are happy with her. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Go on, show me up!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


I have a feeling that might not happen. xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Its really quite cold here tonight. Becky (cleaning lady) has been and she is brilliant. Shes coming back Wednesday.


That sounds sorted then, we've had the heat on all day, it's cold, wet and windy here. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes and in combination with the sleep apnea it's horrible.....NO I still don't have my machine!


It just blows my mind how hard some people have it to get a cpap machine. You need a wife like my husband has. She called and demanded service when they told him to wait two weeks. After that phone call they delivered one that very afternoon. They tell us it is life threatening and then make you wait weeks to get a machine! 
:sm13: :sm22: :sm25: :sm04:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That sounds sorted then, we've had the heat on all day, it's cold, wet and windy here. xx


Cold and wet here too!! :sm25: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah for Becky. Do not tell your friends in the area how good she is, they will want to steal her away. You know good dependable help is hard to find.


grandma susan said:


> Its really quite cold here tonight. Becky (cleaning lady) has been and she is brilliant. Shes coming back Wednesday.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Cold and wet here too!! :sm25: xxxx


Evening, you're on late tonight. xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello today sucks, more later, love you all


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Hello today sucks, more later, love you all


Problems? xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> It just blows my mind how hard some people have it to get a cpap machine. You need a wife like my husband has. She called and demanded service when they told him to wait two weeks. After that phone call they delivered one that very afternoon. They tell us it is life threatening and then make you wait weeks to get a machine!
> :sm13: :sm22: :sm25: :sm04:


My insurance company is who is dragging there feet about wether or not to cover it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello today sucks, more later, love you all


You can't just say that and leave.......what up sis?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls from a wet and cold NE UK. Ive been awake since 4ish am so when it got to 6 I thought I might aswell get up. 

Purple have a wonderful time and keep in touch when you can.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Isn't it just?!! Do you know her dad? xxx


No. I dont think so. His name is familiar as Ive heard Albert mention him. I might know him if I saw him.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from the ferry. The sea is rough and we haven't left the harbour yet. Just had breakfast and am now going to the cabin to catch up on soon sleep as we were up at 5am. Catch you later. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening, you're on late tonight. xxxx


Couldn't sleep!! Baa-haa-ha!!! :sm23: I actually just checked my phone before putting it on charge!xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello today sucks, more later, love you all


Big hugs to you Ange, whatever's going on, love you too xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No. I dont think so. His name is familiar as Ive heard Albert mention him. I might know him if I saw him.


There's a bit of fate at work there love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from the ferry. The sea is rough and we haven't left the harbour yet. Just had breakfast and am now going to the cabin to catch up on soon sleep as we were up at 5am. Catch you later. Xxxx


Again, have a safe and comfortable journey. Hope breakfast stays where you put it!! xxxxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning, lovely friends! It's raining like the end of the world here and is much cooler, 16'C. We were going to see the Wonderwoman film today, (yes, it is about me!!:sm23, but will stay in and knit if this keeps up!! 

Catch you later, lots of love, always! xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, lovely friends! It's raining like the end of the world here and is much cooler, 16'C. We were going to see the Wonderwoman film today, (yes, it is about me!!:sm23, but will stay in and knit if this keeps up!!
> 
> Catch you later, lots of love, always! xxxxxxx


Didn't know we had a film star in our midst, so modest. :sm09: It's still raining here, it was raining hard when I went to bed last night and was still raining when I got up. Don't know what it did in the night, some of us sleep when we go to bed. The heat is on, it's windy and cold (roll on summer) so think it will be another knitting day and watching the sheep munch through our garden. Have spotted two so far so their lambs will be somewhere. Hey ho, the country life. See you later. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Didn't know we had a film star in our midst, so modest. :sm09: It's still raining here, it was raining hard when I went to bed last night and was still raining when I got up. Don't know what it did in the night, some of us sleep when we go to bed. The heat is on, it's windy and cold (roll on summer) so think it will be another knitting day and watching the sheep munch through our garden. Have spotted two so far so their lambs will be somewhere. Hey ho, the country life. See you later. xxxx


Maybe you should start charging the farmer rent for using your 'field' to feed his sheep! He would probably retaliate by charging you for lawn cropping!! xxxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning to everyone. It's a sunny day with a crisp wind. I saw a big black bear on my walk this morning, probably the same one that's tipping all the bins in the village right now. There are lovely scented wild roses all over, wish they could bottle that scent!
> 
> My responsibilities are growing now with helping John as he loses his mobility and managing my Mom's household making me one tired girl. Soon I will have to recruit some home care assistance if I am to keep going. I can tell you it is not going to be accepted willingly! We shall see how it goes and am taking one day at a time. So forgive my absence and know I am here in spirit! Love and hugs to you all. xoxo


we understand, and I wish we could help. Stay strong.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:41 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Rain again. Yesterday the breeze blowing to the front porch was so cold that I could see my breath. I smoked a turkey on Sunday and managed to kill another bird. I'm sticking to pork and beef.
> I went to the LYS in Bowmanville on Saturday trying to replace the bamboo tip that I snapped. She didn't have my size so I ended up buying a small set of Chiagoo Interchangeables as they were the only she had that had the right size. Why have I never tried Chiagoo before. I'm in love with these needles. And I saw some Sirdar colourwheel yarn that jumped into my bag too. I've been knitting happily.


Isn't it wonderful how the nicest yarn in the shop manages to jump into your bag. I hope yu weren't shoplifting!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I never got to see the Manchester performances yesterday. After advertising it all week and asking for donations for the people affected, at the last minute the promoters decided to make the broadcast pay-per-view. I've also heard on the TV that they will be selling downloads of the performances. The TV can't even show clips from it.


As it was a charity performance I hope the money from the downloads is going to the fund.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Back from hospital. The new consultant I saw was lovely, a very 'normal' lady. She read through what the other dr had said about me, so much was wrong, I knew he was trouble. Anyway she got my notes, closed them up & said, we will start again! She told me so much about my condition & the side-effects of the drugs etc. She has recommended having some injections, if they work they can do another treatment but they need results of these before I have the second lot, I'm now waiting for a date to go in. She was really positive & agreed with me that a major op on my back would be the very last resort. I'm feeling so much happier now!!


Chris that's wonderful news. She sounds just what you need. Here's hoping it works.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Now, if you could train the sheep to split the logs........!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxxxx


Brilliant! Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 14'C (57'F). It's raining and this is the high temperature for the day. I didn't want to crawl out of bed.
I have Knit Night tonight. Just have to get through work. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Isn't it wonderful how the nicest yarn in the shop manages to jump into your bag. I hope yu weren't shoplifting!


I'm thinking of getting more of the Sirdar. Getting into the Bowmanville store is difficult though.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> It just blows my mind how hard some people have it to get a cpap machine. You need a wife like my husband has. She called and demanded service when they told him to wait two weeks. After that phone call they delivered one that very afternoon. They tell us it is life threatening and then make you wait weeks to get a machine!
> :sm13: :sm22: :sm25: :sm04:


I got mine immediately. The nurse read my results from the night before, opened a cupboard and gave me my machine. Instant.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Didn't know we had a film star in our midst, so modest. :sm09: It's still raining here, it was raining hard when I went to bed last night and was still raining when I got up. Don't know what it did in the night, some of us sleep when we go to bed. The heat is on, it's windy and cold (roll on summer) so think it will be another knitting day and watching the sheep munch through our garden. Have spotted two so far so their lambs will be somewhere. Hey ho, the country life. See you later. xxxx


The bunnies have been eating DD's plants in the garden. The babies are so cute. We're going to try putting out the dog training fence and see if that will keep the rabbits out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, lovely friends! It's raining like the end of the world here and is much cooler, 16'C. We were going to see the Wonderwoman film today, (yes, it is about me!!:sm23, but will stay in and knit if this keeps up!!
> 
> Catch you later, lots of love, always! xxxxxxx


Let the rest of us know if it's worth seeing. It's had good reviews over here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from the ferry. The sea is rough and we haven't left the harbour yet. Just had breakfast and am now going to the cabin to catch up on soon sleep as we were up at 5am. Catch you later. Xxxx


It's nice that you have a cabin to sleep in. When I was on the ferry from New Brunswick to Nova Scotia, I ended up snoozing on one of the lifejacket boxes. It was a nice warm spot out of the wind, with the vibration of the engines and my eyes closed. Very enjoyable nap, but a cushion on the box would have made it more comfortable.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The wind and rain were abysmal through the night. The wind is still blowing hard, but the sun is shining. We've been threatened with heavy showers but there's no sign of any ATM.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My insurance company is who is dragging there feet about wether or not to cover it!


Insurance is always taking your money and not wanting to pay it back out when you have a claim. I hope you get your machine soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello today sucks, more later, love you all


Big <hug> to you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> It just blows my mind how hard some people have it to get a cpap machine. You need a wife like my husband has. She called and demanded service when they told him to wait two weeks. After that phone call they delivered one that very afternoon. They tell us it is life threatening and then make you wait weeks to get a machine!
> :sm13: :sm22: :sm25: :sm04:


The lady in the cubicle beside mine was tested as only sleeping 6 seconds out of every minute "asleep". She got her machine the next day. And they came back a second time the next week to adjust it and make sure it was working correctly.
It's amazing how they managed to come up with a machine when you complained.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That sounds sorted then, we've had the heat on all day, it's cold, wet and windy here. xx


Our house is well insulated so I haven't had to turn the heat back on. But the dehumidifier has been going non-stop.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They definitely are, the kids and the dogs had a great time, running around without a care in the world, it brought back memories of my experiences of camping out when I was a child - fun and free times, with not a worry in the world .... the way it is supposed to be for every one! xoxoxo
> 
> Well I am off to bed, to try and get some sleep, again. Have a wonderful day! xoxoxo


You're right. That's the way kids should be. One of the complaints over here is that the kids aren't getting out and being active enough. I remember riding my bicycle all over town. Kids today can't do that. Too dangerous and people aren't looking out for them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The bunnies have been eating DD's plants in the garden. The babies are so cute. We're going to try putting out the dog training fence and see if that will keep the rabbits out.


Bad bunnies!! :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have just had another go at Fox Paws, without touching needles or yarn! I decided to write out the pattern longhand to try and make it easier and have decided that for now, at least it is beyond me and I don't give up easily, nor does Barny, I know! I love the pattern and I'm sure that once you get going on it it probably gets easier but it looks much too fiddly for me at the moment. This is an excerpt from the instructions and this has to be performed over and over and there's lots more in a similar vein!!
> 
> KYOK - (Knit, Yarn Over, Knit) Knit a stitch, leaving stitch on left needle;
> without dropping stitch, YO, knit into front loop of same stitch again,
> slipping stitch from left needle to complete increase





grandma susan said:


> lost me again girl :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


I think that instruction lost most of us.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Let the rest of us know if it's worth seeing. It's had good reviews over here.


Still trapped indoors with the gas boiler service engineers, the lad is being trained and his mentor is the most smug, annoying man. I had to send DH out for a newspaper to stop him having a row with him! Hopefully, they'll depart shortly and we can get out of here and get to the cinema!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its really quite cold here tonight. Becky (cleaning lady) has been and she is brilliant. Shes coming back Wednesday.


I'm glad that Becky is working out for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes and in combination with the sleep apnea it's horrible.....NO I still don't have my machine!


I hope you get it soon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The wind and rain were abysmal through the night. The wind is still blowing hard, but the sun is shining. We've been threatened with heavy showers but there's no sign of any ATM.


Oh sorry, we seem to be hogging them, do you want them back?!!
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day. Watch out for those meteorites that are supposed to be popping in the sky today.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Still trapped indoors with the gas boiler service engineers, the lad is being trained and his mentor is the most smug, annoying man. I had to send DH out for a newspaper to stop him having a row with him! Hopefully, they'll depart shortly and we can get out of here and get to the cinema!!


Perfect day for having your boiler serviced. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh sorry, we seem to be hogging them, do you want them back?!!
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I can send some too. xx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Perfect day for having your boiler serviced. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


It was very nice when they put the radiators on! This time last week and we'd have had to go and sit in the garden!! xxxx :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I have just had another go at Fox Paws, without touching needles or yarn! I decided to write out the pattern longhand to try and make it easier and have decided that for now, at least it is beyond me and I don't give up easily, nor does Barny, I know! I love the pattern and I'm sure that once you get going on it it probably gets easier but it looks much too fiddly for me at the moment. This is an excerpt from the instructions and this has to be performed over and over and there's lots more in a similar vein!!
> 
> KYOK - (Knit, Yarn Over, Knit) Knit a stitch, leaving stitch on left needle;
> without dropping stitch, YO, knit into front loop of same stitch again,
> slipping stitch from left needle to complete increase


Too much for me! I couldn't stand the stress!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Yes and in combination with the sleep apnea it's horrible.....NO I still don't have my machine!


Please try to get used to your machine. I know I never used my machine properly but I do now. It's made such a difference, I'm not falling asleep all the time, plus it does help my pain levels. My family always say I look better when I have had my machine on. On the down side it does muck up my hair????????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Its really quite cold here tonight. Becky (cleaning lady) has been and she is brilliant. Shes coming back Wednesday.


Wish I could find a Becky!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from the ferry. The sea is rough and we haven't left the harbour yet. Just had breakfast and am now going to the cabin to catch up on soon sleep as we were up at 5am. Catch you later. Xxxx


Sleep well and hope the waves rock you to sleep rather than keep you awake and mess with your tummy. I would have to have some dramamine before heading out on to seas like that. Have a save crossing and hope that your aches and pains have lessened upon arrival.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Big hugs to you Ange, whatever's going on, love you too xxxxxxxxxx


From me, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I got mine immediately. The nurse read my results from the night before, opened a cupboard and gave me my machine. Instant.


DH received his rather quickly too. Here, the tests are all done at the local hospital and they send the results to the "sleep doctor" who seems to be a sales rep from the CPAP manufacturers. DH was fitted and sent home with one and then had to come back in a week to confirm that this one was working right. He then had to be faithful about wearing it for a straight 3 months before the insurance would pay for it. Once in awhile he'll get an email from the computer that the machine is hooked up to, but hasn't had the need to see the doctor since.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Caught up! It's a horrible day here as June said. The rain was torrential this morning, at school time, my DD phoned & said they all got soaked walking to school. She came up a while ago & has gone off to do shopping for us. DH usually does it but is still feeling poorly & im not good today. She left Felix with us & he is fast asleep on my lap as I write this, he loves I'd Grandma cuddles! I am going to have a knitting afternoon, need to finished off a couple of things. Have a good rest of the day. Xx. Ps. Thank you for all your comments about my hospital, I am so lucky to have you all in my life.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Insurance is always taking your money and not wanting to pay it back out when you have a claim. I hope you get your machine soon.


DH had to demonstrate that he was wearing the machine for a full 3 months before the insurance would pay. After that, they paid and has never been a problem since with replacement hoses, nose piece, etc. A hassle of a process, but it does work. Are you working with a specified "sleep doctor" associated with the testing place or with your GP? Whomever - they should be working on your behalf and explain how it works.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Cold and wet weather, poor sleep at night means you get to treat yourself with something extra special today. Maybe a extra supply of yarn or knitting supplies. ;^)


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls from a wet and cold NE UK. Ive been awake since 4ish am so when it got to 6 I thought I might aswell get up.
> 
> Purple have a wonderful time and keep in touch when you can.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for my morning smile. No,thanks for my morning laugh! Do you have the ark ready?


London Girl said:


> Good morning, lovely friends! It's raining like the end of the world here and is much cooler, 16'C. We were going to see the Wonderwoman film today, (yes, it is about me!!:sm23, but will stay in and knit if this keeps up!!
> 
> Catch you later, lots of love, always! xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Sounds like everyone is getting an extra dose of rain this a.m. I cannot understand how you put up with the sheep. You are much more patient than I would be.


Barn-dweller said:


> Didn't know we had a film star in our midst, so modest. :sm09: It's still raining here, it was raining hard when I went to bed last night and was still raining when I got up. Don't know what it did in the night, some of us sleep when we go to bed. The heat is on, it's windy and cold (roll on summer) so think it will be another knitting day and watching the sheep munch through our garden. Have spotted two so far so their lambs will be somewhere. Hey ho, the country life. See you later. xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Have you checked with the insurance company. That was just the excuse the supplier gave us as to why they could not dispense the equipment. His wife called insurance company and found out it had been okayed several days earlier.


binkbrice said:


> My insurance company is who is dragging there feet about wether or not to cover it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from the ferry. The sea is rough and we haven't left the harbour yet. Just had breakfast and am now going to the cabin to catch up on soon sleep as we were up at 5am. Catch you later. Xxxx


Safe travels! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 14'C (57'F). It's raining and this is the high temperature for the day. I didn't want to crawl out of bed.
> I have Knit Night tonight. Just have to get through work. :sm17:


Good morning from here! It's about 53'F here this morning but going up to upper 70s'F later. We're dry now but will be getting more rain showers in a day or two. Off for my walk shortly. Will probably run errands later, then knit. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe that is the way it is suppose to be. Of course we had to deal with insurance first. ;^) Insurance was not a problem for us. The new machine has so many computer settings on it that they had to have a training session before it could be dispensed. They dispensed last years model until they could schedule a training session. All is good now, new machine is way advanced from the one he had.


SaxonLady said:


> I got mine immediately. The nurse read my results from the night before, opened a cupboard and gave me my machine. Instant.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Still trapped indoors with the gas boiler service engineers, the lad is being trained and his mentor is the most smug, annoying man. I had to send DH out for a newspaper to stop him having a row with him! Hopefully, they'll depart shortly and we can get out of here and get to the cinema!!


Amazes me that people have to act that way! Hope you make it to the movie. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hopefully all is well now. Would hate for the repair man end up with the gas tubing inserted in a body part. :^)


London Girl said:


> Still trapped indoors with the gas boiler service engineers, the lad is being trained and his mentor is the most smug, annoying man. I had to send DH out for a newspaper to stop him having a row with him! Hopefully, they'll depart shortly and we can get out of here and get to the cinema!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The new machine is a wireless computer. When doctor needs/wants a report he gets it online without us doing anything. He ordered new settings and the new settings were applied without us even knowing it. I am not sure I like that as anyone could potentially mess with the settings without our knowledge.
I can understand the insurance requiring patients use the machine. Our neighbor said she had 3 machines in her storage as her father got them and never used them. I would not want to pay for equipment the patient was not using. I believe she told me they cost about $3,000.00.


RookieRetiree said:


> DH had to demonstrate that he was wearing the machine for a full 3 months before the insurance would pay. After that, they paid and has never been a problem since with replacement hoses, nose piece, etc. A hassle of a process, but it does work. Are you working with a specified "sleep doctor" associated with the testing place or with your GP? Whomever - they should be working on your behalf and explain how it works.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh sorry, we seem to be hogging them, do you want them back?!!
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Nol thank you. It's lovely sitting out in the sun downtown today, despite the wind.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I can send some too. xx :sm15:


You two are so generous! Don't send them, come yourselves.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Good morning... it's to be a warmer 74 degree's this afternoon. Didn't get the grass mowed yesterday so it's on my to do list for today. I'm energized today as I made it to bed by 10 p.m last night, giving me a few hours extra sleep between getting up every 3 1/2 hours to give DH his pills.

Thanks for your generous hugs. 
No one here Mum or Dh will compromise and allow home care help, so until they do I'm on my own.

The bottom line is it isn't up to me to decide, but the person who is getting the assistance, and if they don't want it and can speak their mind... home care won't be delivered. Of course they both think they are "just fine" but I'm the one who keeps everyone going.... So I've decided I'm not going to sweat the small stuff even if it's big! It's the only way I'm going to stay floating. I'm not one to rock the boat, my nursing has taught me to work with what I have and to pick my battles. Don't worry, no one in my family would call me a push over either! So I have to bide my time and till things get a little tougher for them.... change is hard and I can understand their point of view as well.
Night time is my "quiet time" after all the evening chores are done and I relish it! A cup of Yorkshire, my laptop or a good book. Good thing you girls aren't able to see into the front room as you would most likely find me reading with my eyes closed!! 
So one day at a time and at the end of the day I always can find something in the day that has made it all worthwhile.
Everyone keep well now and have a super day! Off for my walk.
xoxox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! It's a horrible day here as June said. The rain was torrential this morning, at school time, my DD phoned & said they all got soaked walking to school. She came up a while ago & has gone off to do shopping for us. DH usually does it but is still feeling poorly & im not good today. She left Felix with us & he is fast asleep on my lap as I write this, he loves I'd Grandma cuddles! I am going to have a knitting afternoon, need to finished off a couple of things. Have a good rest of the day. Xx. Ps. Thank you for all your comments about my hospital, I am so lucky to have you all in my life.


We are equally lucky to have you! Sorry the family got soaked today, we just missed it, went out about 1.00 and it has stopped. Coming home, it rained most of the way on the bus but stopped just as we were getting off! Feeling lucky, I might have to go and buy a lottery ticket!!

The film was quite good, although I though Jennifer Lawrence would have been better as Wonder Woman!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for my morning smile. No,thanks for my morning laugh! Do you have the ark ready?


Really thought I might need one this morning, what a change in the weather!! Too hot a couple of days ago, now it feels like we've been plunged back into winter!! It's not quite 7 pm yet and it's getting dark, more precipitation on the way, methinks!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, well.... it cant possibly rain any more. Its been non stop. I got soaked going and coming back from the over 60's. I won....$14, a pkt of biscuits and some cadbury mini rolls. Not bad eh?

Im going to have an early night tonight. I'm still not getting e-mails on my laptop. My Albert would have had this fixed in a jiffy. IO'm having to use my i-pad.

I hope its not raining like this when I have my driving lesson on Thursday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hopefully all is well now. Would hate for the repair man end up with the gas tubing inserted in a body part. :^)


:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: It was a close thing!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> The new machine is a wireless computer. When doctor needs/wants a report he gets it online without us doing anything. He ordered new settings and the new settings were applied without us even knowing it. I am not sure I like that as anyone could potentially mess with the settings without our knowledge.
> I can understand the insurance requiring patients use the machine. Our neighbor said she had 3 machines in her storage as her father got them and never used them. I would not want to pay for equipment the patient was not using. I believe she told me they cost about $3,000.00.


What a waste, they could have been donated to folks that were short on insurance!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like everyone is getting an extra dose of rain this a.m. I cannot understand how you put up with the sheep. You are much more patient than I would be.


DH eventually chased them out this a.m. they're back now. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You two are so generous! Don't send them, come yourselves.


Soon honey, soon!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning... it's to be a warmer 74 degree's this afternoon. Didn't get the grass mowed yesterday so it's on my to do list for today. I'm energized today as I made it to bed by 10 p.m last night, giving me a few hours extra sleep between getting up every 3 1/2 hours to give DH his pills.
> 
> Thanks for your generous hugs.
> No one here Mum or Dh will compromise and allow home care help, so until they do I'm on my own.
> ...


Hope you had a good walk, I'm sure getting out in the air with your furry friend must make you feel good. You sound like you have got your head round the situation but maybe you should print out what you posted above, just to remind yourself that you matter too!! Thinking of you always love and wishing you whatever you wish for yourself! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, well.... it cant possibly rain any more. Its been non stop. I got soaked going and coming back from the over 60's. I won....$14, a pkt of biscuits and some cadbury mini rolls. Not bad eh?
> 
> Im going to have an early night tonight. I'm still not getting e-mails on my laptop. My Albert would have had this fixed in a jiffy. IO'm having to use my i-pad.
> 
> I hope its not raining like this when I have my driving lesson on Thursday.


I'm sure it's just getting the roads all nice and clean for you to go out on!! One of your lads will sort the laptop out for you won't they, I bet Albert will be whispering instructions to them!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Arrived at DSs safe and sound after a rather bumpy sea crossing. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived at DSs safe and sound after a rather bumpy sea crossing. Xx


So glad you are safely on dry land!! Have a wonderful time and stay off those jetskis!!! xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning... it's to be a warmer 74 degree's this afternoon. Didn't get the grass mowed yesterday so it's on my to do list for today. I'm energized today as I made it to bed by 10 p.m last night, giving me a few hours extra sleep between getting up every 3 1/2 hours to give DH his pills.
> 
> Thanks for your generous hugs.
> No one here Mum or Dh will compromise and allow home care help, so until they do I'm on my own.
> ...


You are one of the nicest and kindest person Ive ever known. You do marvelously and it must get ery hard for you. I'll send you a hug any time you need one..wish it was in real life...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Good morning... it's to be a warmer 74 degree's this afternoon. Didn't get the grass mowed yesterday so it's on my to do list for today. I'm energized today as I made it to bed by 10 p.m last night, giving me a few hours extra sleep between getting up every 3 1/2 hours to give DH his pills.
> 
> Thanks for your generous hugs.
> No one here Mum or Dh will compromise and allow home care help, so until they do I'm on my own.
> ...


It might not be up to you decide but I am sure you will find a way to making the decision. I'm having a similar problem with mine. He doesn't realise I can't do the logs and carry on doing all the other things. Food has been curtailed to microwave and easy meals while they are on the agenda. Nothing happens around the house, he will eventually come to see that I can't and won't do it all any more. The half hour after he has gone to bed is my time and I relish it. We're all with you. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning... it's to be a warmer 74 degree's this afternoon. Didn't get the grass mowed yesterday so it's on my to do list for today. I'm energized today as I made it to bed by 10 p.m last night, giving me a few hours extra sleep between getting up every 3 1/2 hours to give DH his pills.
> 
> Thanks for your generous hugs.
> No one here Mum or Dh will compromise and allow home care help, so until they do I'm on my own.
> ...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, well.... it cant possibly rain any more. Its been non stop. I got soaked going and coming back from the over 60's. I won....$14, a pkt of biscuits and some cadbury mini rolls. Not bad eh?
> 
> Im going to have an early night tonight. I'm still not getting e-mails on my laptop. My Albert would have had this fixed in a jiffy. IO'm having to use my i-pad.
> 
> I hope its not raining like this when I have my driving lesson on Thursday.


You're luck is back, well done. Can your GS sort you e-mails. Good luck on Thursday, take it from me it's lovely to know I've got the freedom if I need it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived at DSs safe and sound after a rather bumpy sea crossing. Xx


Glad you had a safe crossing, the IOW had the strongest wind today, I was thinking of you. Now rest and enjoy your holiday. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

It's a bad day in Wales, the logs have been started being sawn up. We have been stowing them away in the garage this evening, now I'm shattered, also half way through realised it was June 6th, our wedding anniversary. I've celebrated it in better ways. Tomorrow starts the log splitting all over again and quick make-do meals. Can't wait. xx ????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I will try again. For some reason when I respond to Trish the message is blank or does not send. Trish you have a lot on your shoulders. You are a wise woman and you know it is important to take time to save your sanity. The best I can offer is a should to lean on and an ear to listen. Hang in there and hopefully they will realize it is time for a change. Hugs.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, well.... it cant possibly rain any more. Its been non stop. I got soaked going and coming back from the over 60's. I won....$14, a pkt of biscuits and some cadbury mini rolls. Not bad eh?
> 
> Im going to have an early night tonight. I'm still not getting e-mails on my laptop. My Albert would have had this fixed in a jiffy. IO'm having to use my i-pad.
> 
> I hope its not raining like this when I have my driving lesson on Thursday.


Sending you a PM


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived at DSs safe and sound after a rather bumpy sea crossing. Xx


Glad to hear it. Hope you are not in too much discomfort. Enjoy your time with the family


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> I will try again. For some reason when I respond to Trish the message is blank or does not send. Trish you have a lot on your shoulders. You are a wise woman and you know it is important to take time to save your sanity. The best I can offer is a should to lean on and an ear to listen. Hang in there and hopefully they will realize it is time for a change. Hugs.


Your message is there, just part way through Trish's message


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> Good morning... it's to be a warmer 74 degree's this afternoon. Didn't get the grass mowed yesterday so it's on my to do list for today. I'm energized today as I made it to bed by 10 p.m last night, giving me a few hours extra sleep between getting up every 3 1/2 hours to give DH his pills.
> 
> Thanks for your generous hugs.
> No one here Mum or Dh will compromise and allow home care help, so until they do I'm on my own.
> ...


Sending more hugs, good that you can still have your "quiet time' that's important.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Really thought I might need one this morning, what a change in the weather!! Too hot a couple of days ago, now it feels like we've been plunged back into winter!! It's not quite 7 pm yet and it's getting dark, more precipitation on the way, methinks!!!


It's a horrible day today isn't it? I'm back to wearing a jumper. This time last week I was sitting on the beach!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad you are safely on dry land!! Have a wonderful time and stay off those jetskis!!! xxxxxx


What she said! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hm. Interesting. Yesterday it did not post at all. I was thinking maybe I was on her ignore list. Glad that is not the case.


lifeline said:


> Your message is there, just part way through Trish's message


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thought I would share this with you. Last week my DD was camping out in the garden with her little boy, a treat for him. Anyway she wasn't sleeping & thought she heard someone in the garden, went back to sleep. Next morning she saw her neighbour who told her that somebody had got into their house the previous night, while they were out. The burglar took a packet of cigarettes, made himself a sandwich, leaving the dirty knife and he FED THE CAT!! We have laughed about it so often until we found out there were 2 men & they were walking around the area with knives! They were filmed on CCTV cameras.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Please try to get used to your machine. I know I never used my machine properly but I do now. It's made such a difference, I'm not falling asleep all the time, plus it does help my pain levels. My family always say I look better when I have had my machine on. On the down side it does muck up my hair????????


I didn't have any trouble sleeping with it on at the sleep lab, I just don't have mine yet!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would share this with you. Last week my DD was camping out in the garden with her little boy, a treat for him. Anyway she wasn't sleeping & thought she heard someone in the garden, went back to sleep. Next morning she saw her neighbour who told her that somebody had got into their house the previous night, while they were out. The burglar took a packet of cigarettes, made himself a sandwich, leaving the dirty knife and he FED THE CAT!! We have laughed about it so often until we found out there were 2 men & they were walking around the area with knives! They were filmed on CCTV cameras.


Wow, that's really scary!!! Glad she and her little guy were okay. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I didn't have any trouble sleeping with it on at the sleep lab, I just don't have mine yet!


Sorry I miss understood. I take it back! I hope get yours soon, it will help you so much.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Wow, that's really scary!!! Glad she and her little guy were okay. xxxooo


Yes, don't think they will sleep out for a while


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would share this with you. Last week my DD was camping out in the garden with her little boy, a treat for him. Anyway she wasn't sleeping & thought she heard someone in the garden, went back to sleep. Next morning she saw her neighbour who told her that somebody had got into their house the previous night, while they were out. The burglar took a packet of cigarettes, made himself a sandwich, leaving the dirty knife and he FED THE CAT!! We have laughed about it so often until we found out there were 2 men & they were walking around the area with knives! They were filmed on CCTV cameras.


That's really scary!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes, don't think they will sleep out for a while


I sure wouldn't. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes, don't think they will sleep out for a while


That is such a shame I always wanted to do that with my kids but was to scared to risk it, it really is a shame!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello, I've been lost for a bit....just let time pass. Haven't been here , to church, or to knitting group. Time just went day to day. Last night I came across the obituary of a lady in the knitting group. She reminded me of my grandmother...sweet but a bit not exactly normal. I'm so sad I missed the knitting days and now I won't ever see her again. She was a very intelligent woman who spoke her mind. To keep from the sadness I started deleting email from local stores and came across an email my friend sent when hub died ...several we exchanged. She was an anchor in my stormy days at sea. I've missed you all but not functioning enough to be here. Somehow I'm more in grief than the first few years. I didn't expect it to get worse really thought time would make it easier.the rainy days and the memorial holiday are bummers. I'm sorry for the trouble in England. It's on tv daily so I feel in it too. I hope none of your loved ones were involved tho it's hard no matter who it took. I'm so glad you all are there so I feel less alone tonight. Sorry for my lost time but best I can do right now.its 3:45 am so I'd best try to sleep because the dog will wake me soon. Wishing you good times.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from 'it looks as though it is going to rain again' Wales. Off logging, will say no more see you later if I survive. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. The rain seems t have stopped. Ive still got my heating on. Have a great day. Nothing planned.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hello, I've been lost for a bit....just let time pass. Haven't been here , to church, or to knitting group. Time just went day to day. Last night I came across the obituary of a lady in the knitting group. She reminded me of my grandmother...sweet but a bit not exactly normal. I'm so sad I missed the knitting days and now I won't ever see her again. She was a very intelligent woman who spoke her mind. To keep from the sadness I started deleting email from local stores and came across an email my friend sent when hub died ...several we exchanged. She was an anchor in my stormy days at sea. I've missed you all but not functioning enough to be here. Somehow I'm more in grief than the first few years. I didn't expect it to get worse really thought time would make it easier.the rainy days and the memorial holiday are bummers. I'm sorry for the trouble in England. It's on tv daily so I feel in it too. I hope none of your loved ones were involved tho it's hard no matter who it took. I'm so glad you all are there so I feel less alone tonight. Sorry for my lost time but best I can do right now.its 3:45 am so I'd best try to sleep because the dog will wake me soon. Wishing you good times.


Im sorry you are so sad. Its a terrible pain in your heart, like nothing we can explain. Just do what you did at first. Take one day at a time. I'm here if you need me.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a bad day in Wales, the logs have been started being sawn up. We have been stowing them away in the garage this evening, now I'm shattered, also half way through realised it was June 6th, our wedding anniversary. I've celebrated it in better ways. Tomorrow starts the log splitting all over again and quick make-do meals. Can't wait. xx ????????


Oh dear, I truly am sorry to hear that, I was hoping the log fairy would come in the night and split 'em for you! Seriously, you sound quite unhappy so I hope you are pushing DH as hard as you can, I don't want you getting hurt or depressed! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It's a horrible day today isn't it? I'm back to wearing a jumper. This time last week I was sitting on the beach!


I know, we were at Hever, trying to find some shade. Oh, I do love living in England!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would share this with you. Last week my DD was camping out in the garden with her little boy, a treat for him. Anyway she wasn't sleeping & thought she heard someone in the garden, went back to sleep. Next morning she saw her neighbour who told her that somebody had got into their house the previous night, while they were out. The burglar took a packet of cigarettes, made himself a sandwich, leaving the dirty knife and he FED THE CAT!! We have laughed about it so often until we found out there were 2 men & they were walking around the area with knives! They were filmed on CCTV cameras.


Oh dear, that is scary but I can only imagine the fright she would have given the baddies if she had leaped out and shined an LED torch in their faces. So glad no one was hurt but fed the cat??!!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from 'it looks as though it is going to rain again' Wales. Off logging, will say no more see you later if I survive. xx


See my previous comment!!! :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oo-er, they split us just as I was writing a reply, felt very strange!! 

Going to Bluewater, the big mall about 20 minutes drive away, with a friend today. It is not my favourite mall, no yarn shops, except for John Lewis, who don't stock as much as the London store and the other shops are a bit pricy for my taste - and pocket!! It will be dry in there though and it's not bad to look round! 

Catch you later, big hugs to all of you who are suffering in one way or the other, hang in there! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. The rain seems t have stopped. Ive still got my heating on. Have a great day. Nothing planned.


Morning Susan, glad the rain has stopped, it's not sure what to do here! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. The rain seems t have stopped. Ive still got my heating on. Have a great day. Nothing planned.


Come and do some logging :sm09: :sm09: We've had our heating on for a few days now. It hasn't quite rained here yet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I truly am sorry to hear that, I was hoping the log fairy would come in the night and split 'em for you! Seriously, you sound quite unhappy so I hope you are pushing DH as hard as you can, I don't want you getting hurt or depressed! xxxxxxx


Hurting already, but not depressed I try not to do that, just get mad. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and 7'C (45'F). I have SUN, for now. The rain will be back later.
Knit Night was good. A number of us were working on our projects from the KAL. Mine looks small and unimpressive, but I'm sure it will get better as it gets bigger. One of the ladies that we haven't seen for almost a year showed up riding her bike to the LYS. Her father died and she had a hard time with that. She started knitting a tube cowl with Norwegian patterns on it. The cowl is now longer in length than she is high, but it is beautifully wonderful. She was saying if she blocks it really hard she could make a dress out of it. We were talking and laughing a lot. It was a good night.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurting already, but not depressed I try not to do that, just get mad. xxxx :sm15:


Sorry about the hurting. Get good and mad.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oo-er, they split us just as I was writing a reply, felt very strange!!
> 
> Going to Bluewater, the big mall about 20 minutes drive away, with a friend today. It is not my favourite mall, no yarn shops, except for John Lewis, who don't stock as much as the London store and the other shops are a bit pricy for my taste - and pocket!! It will be dry in there though and it's not bad to look round!
> 
> Catch you later, big hugs to all of you who are suffering in one way or the other, hang in there! xxxxxxxx


We have a nice mall in Oshawa. No yarn stores either, but it's nice to walk around in and has a good food court. The main hall is 1/4 mile long so if you walk up and down a few times, you can make a mile. There is an awesome tea store there. I always get their "tea of the day". Some are interesting and some are very good. It's a great place to walk in winter when it's cold out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurting already, but not depressed I try not to do that, just get mad. xxxx :sm15:


Don't get mad, get even!!! :sm24: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. The rain seems t have stopped. Ive still got my heating on. Have a great day. Nothing planned.


I should have my heating on, the inside of the house is 3' cooler than what I've got the thermostat set. But it will get warmer as soon as the sun gets up above my neighbour's houses and everyone still has their duvet and quilts on their beds. Bella-kitty was curled up under the fur on my bed. 
It sounds like this afternoon would be a good day for a sit in the garden, and maybe knit.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and 7'C (45'F). I have SUN, for now. The rain will be back later.
> Knit Night was good. A number of us were working on our projects from the KAL. Mine looks small and unimpressive, but I'm sure it will get better as it gets bigger. One of the ladies that we haven't seen for almost a year showed up riding her bike to the LYS. Her father died and she had a hard time with that. She started knitting a tube cowl with Norwegian patterns on it. The cowl is now longer in length than she is high, but it is beautifully wonderful. She was saying if she blocks it really hard she could make a dress out of it. We were talking and laughing a lot. It was a good night.


Sounds like a lovely evening and that cowl sounds like perfect therapy, even if it would have fitted a giraffe!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hello, I've been lost for a bit....just let time pass. Haven't been here , to church, or to knitting group. Time just went day to day. Last night I came across the obituary of a lady in the knitting group. She reminded me of my grandmother...sweet but a bit not exactly normal. I'm so sad I missed the knitting days and now I won't ever see her again. She was a very intelligent woman who spoke her mind. To keep from the sadness I started deleting email from local stores and came across an email my friend sent when hub died ...several we exchanged. She was an anchor in my stormy days at sea. I've missed you all but not functioning enough to be here. Somehow I'm more in grief than the first few years. I didn't expect it to get worse really thought time would make it easier.the rainy days and the memorial holiday are bummers. I'm sorry for the trouble in England. It's on tv daily so I feel in it too. I hope none of your loved ones were involved tho it's hard no matter who it took. I'm so glad you all are there so I feel less alone tonight. Sorry for my lost time but best I can do right now.its 3:45 am so I'd best try to sleep because the dog will wake me soon. Wishing you good times.


I'm glad to see you posting on here Polly, I hope you can feel more like yourself soon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have a nice mall in Oshawa. No yarn stores either, but it's nice to walk around in and has a good food court. The main hall is 1/4 mile long so if you walk up and down a few times, you can make a mile. There is an awesome tea store there. I always get their "tea of the day". Some are interesting and some are very good. It's a great place to walk in winter when it's cold out.


Yes, I think a lot of people do that here when the weather is bad, it's nice, level walking too!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You are one of the nicest and kindest person Ive ever known. You do marvelously and it must get ery hard for you. I'll send you a hug any time you need one..wish it was in real life...


So do I. You have so much on your plate, with no apparent way out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would share this with you. Last week my DD was camping out in the garden with her little boy, a treat for him. Anyway she wasn't sleeping & thought she heard someone in the garden, went back to sleep. Next morning she saw her neighbour who told her that somebody had got into their house the previous night, while they were out. The burglar took a packet of cigarettes, made himself a sandwich, leaving the dirty knife and he FED THE CAT!! We have laughed about it so often until we found out there were 2 men & they were walking around the area with knives! They were filmed on CCTV cameras.


Wow. He probably fed the cat because it was meowing so much. Mine do that whenever someone is in the kitchen in the morning.
She needs to put up signs "This property is protected by hidden cameras" May make anyone think twice about entering her yard.
It's not a nice feeling when you feel your own property isn't safe.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a bad day in Wales, the logs have been started being sawn up. We have been stowing them away in the garage this evening, now I'm shattered, also half way through realised it was June 6th, our wedding anniversary. I've celebrated it in better ways. Tomorrow starts the log splitting all over again and quick make-do meals. Can't wait. xx ????????


I have wedding anniversaries just like that sometimes!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that is scary but I can only imagine the fright she would have given the baddies if she had leaped out and shined an LED torch in their faces. So glad no one was hurt but fed the cat??!!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxx


to stop the silly thing meowing!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It might not be up to you decide but I am sure you will find a way to making the decision. I'm having a similar problem with mine. He doesn't realise I can't do the logs and carry on doing all the other things. Food has been curtailed to microwave and easy meals while they are on the agenda. Nothing happens around the house, he will eventually come to see that I can't and won't do it all any more. The half hour after he has gone to bed is my time and I relish it. We're all with you. xx


After a couple weeks of reheated leftovers, would he change his mind?
Sending you a gentle sympathetic hug.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> to stop the silly thing meowing!


we're on the same wavelength again Nitzi.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad you are safely on dry land!! Have a wonderful time and stay off those jetskis!!! xxxxxx


Listen to June, my friend. Have a lovely time with the French gks.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> to stop the silly thing meowing!





SaxonLady said:


> we're on the same wavelength again Nitzi.


 :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I just looked out the back window and saw six squirrels chasing another black squirrel. It may be time to relocate some squirrels to the conservation area.
I'm going to sign off now. I need to drag the bins to the curb.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Don't get mad, get even!!! :sm24: :sm15: xxxx


That as well. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice to hear from you. We love hearing from you. Sorry you are so down right now. Sending some sunshine and hugs your way.


jollypolly said:


> Hello, I've been lost for a bit....just let time pass. Haven't been here , to church, or to knitting group. Time just went day to day. Last night I came across the obituary of a lady in the knitting group. She reminded me of my grandmother...sweet but a bit not exactly normal. I'm so sad I missed the knitting days and now I won't ever see her again. She was a very intelligent woman who spoke her mind. To keep from the sadness I started deleting email from local stores and came across an email my friend sent when hub died ...several we exchanged. She was an anchor in my stormy days at sea. I've missed you all but not functioning enough to be here. Somehow I'm more in grief than the first few years. I didn't expect it to get worse really thought time would make it easier.the rainy days and the memorial holiday are bummers. I'm sorry for the trouble in England. It's on tv daily so I feel in it too. I hope none of your loved ones were involved tho it's hard no matter who it took. I'm so glad you all are there so I feel less alone tonight. Sorry for my lost time but best I can do right now.its 3:45 am so I'd best try to sleep because the dog will wake me soon. Wishing you good times.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. If you are logging again today then I guess it is peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for lunch.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from 'it looks as though it is going to rain again' Wales. Off logging, will say no more see you later if I survive. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like a fun time. She could always use the cowl as a couch warmer.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and 7'C (45'F). I have SUN, for now. The rain will be back later.
> Knit Night was good. A number of us were working on our projects from the KAL. Mine looks small and unimpressive, but I'm sure it will get better as it gets bigger. One of the ladies that we haven't seen for almost a year showed up riding her bike to the LYS. Her father died and she had a hard time with that. She started knitting a tube cowl with Norwegian patterns on it. The cowl is now longer in length than she is high, but it is beautifully wonderful. She was saying if she blocks it really hard she could make a dress out of it. We were talking and laughing a lot. It was a good night.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sorry you are so sad. Its a terrible pain in your heart, like nothing we can explain. Just do what you did at first. Take one day at a time. I'm here if you need me.


Thank you for being there and tour your kind words. I know two people who remind me of you and Albert so I think of you often. I'm hoping when the sun shines this will fade and I will perk up. I was working on a black liner for my jacket but I tried to change the pattern and got bad results so I'm thinking of undoing it...such a lot of work wasted. I do take it one day at a time which is saving my bacon. I try not to imagine the worse and am grateful,for so much but I can't shake this dullness yet. Wishing you joy today. Thank you for all the times you have been nice to me.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It must be Wednesday. Have a great day.


nitz8catz said:


> I just looked out the back window and saw six squirrels chasing another black squirrel. It may be time to relocate some squirrels to the conservation area.
> I'm going to sign off now. I need to drag the bins to the curb.
> Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Wow. He probably fed the cat because it was meowing so much. Mine do that whenever someone is in the kitchen in the morning.
> She needs to put up signs "This property is protected by hidden cameras" May make anyone think twice about entering her yard.
> It's not a nice feeling when you feel your own property isn't safe.


Or... This property is protected by noisy cats!! ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. If you are logging again today then I guess it is peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for lunch.


Yum, my favourite but sadly forbidden at the moment! :sm25: :sm22: :sm03: x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sounds like a fun time. She could always use the cowl as a couch warmer.


Like mine?!!! :sm23: x


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad to see you posting on here Polly, I hope you can feel more like yourself soon.


I'm believing this will pass hoping soon. Meanwhile I just muddle on. Our weather is rainy and cold for this time of year. Doesn't help my spirit. I'm reading a book called Knitting Yarns edited by Ann Hood. It has stories written by knitters telling about how knitting helped them with their life situations. Knitting sure helps me tho I've ruined my latest effort. The pattern was for smaller size so I tried to make it larger and add a front panel where it had none. Somehow it didn't work. I will not be going to the knitting group ...just not up to it but I will go to the memorial for our member next week. I'm annoyed with myself for not being at the group these weeks and now this nice lady is gone and I won't see her anymore. I have some nice memories of her. She liked to chat after the group or if I bumped into her at the library. Wishing you a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm believing this will pass hoping soon. Meanwhile I just muddle on. Our weather is rainy and cold for this time of year. Doesn't help my spirit. I'm reading a book called Knitting Yarns edited by Ann Hood. It has stories written by knitters telling about how knitting helped them with their life situations. Knitting sure helps me tho I've ruined my latest effort. The pattern was for smaller size so I tried to make it larger and add a front panel where it had none. Somehow it didn't work. I will not be going to the knitting group ...just not up to it but I will go to the memorial for our member next week. I'm annoyed with myself for not being at the group these weeks and now this nice lady is gone and I won't see her anymore. I have some nice memories of her. She liked to chat after the group or if I bumped into her at the library. Wishing you a good day.


Don't dwell, enjoy your memories of this lady! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny France. We have had a lazy morning with gs3 and LM2. XX


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. If you are logging again today then I guess it is peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for lunch.


Fortunately, for him, I'd made a shepherds pie yesterday so only had to heat that up today. Tomorrow he's having lasagne (he doesn't like pasta). He'll learn. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I truly am sorry to hear that, I was hoping the log fairy would come in the night and split 'em for you! Seriously, you sound quite unhappy so I hope you are pushing DH as hard as you can, I don't want you getting hurt or depressed! xxxxxxx


And from me, too, Barny. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad to see you posting on here Polly, I hope you can feel more like yourself soon.


Me, too, Polly. Sending you warm and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> Hello, I've been lost for a bit....just let time pass. Haven't been here , to church, or to knitting group. Time just went day to day. Last night I came across the obituary of a lady in the knitting group. She reminded me of my grandmother...sweet but a bit not exactly normal. I'm so sad I missed the knitting days and now I won't ever see her again. She was a very intelligent woman who spoke her mind. To keep from the sadness I started deleting email from local stores and came across an email my friend sent when hub died ...several we exchanged. She was an anchor in my stormy days at sea. I've missed you all but not functioning enough to be here. Somehow I'm more in grief than the first few years. I didn't expect it to get worse really thought time would make it easier.the rainy days and the memorial holiday are bummers. I'm sorry for the trouble in England. It's on tv daily so I feel in it too. I hope none of your loved ones were involved tho it's hard no matter who it took. I'm so glad you all are there so I feel less alone tonight. Sorry for my lost time but best I can do right now.its 3:45 am so I'd best try to sleep because the dog will wake me soon. Wishing you good times.


Welcome back, Polly, I have missed you. We certainly do have our troubles over here, luckily I don't know anyone who has been involved except for we are all on alert. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

It's sunny outside, makes a change from the rain & grey skies. Haven't done much, my back is so painful, shall be so glad to get some treatment. I'm hoping it will be better tomorrow so I can go to my voluntary job. DH has an appt with our dr this afternoon, he is not very well at all so I'm going in with him & hopefully he can be sorted out. It's such a shame after we had a great time away last week. Got another trip arranged in a few weeks so we both need to get "up & running!"


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for being there and tour your kind words. I know two people who remind me of you and Albert so I think of you often. I'm hoping when the sun shines this will fade and I will perk up. I was working on a black liner for my jacket but I tried to change the pattern and got bad results so I'm thinking of undoing it...such a lot of work wasted. I do take it one day at a time which is saving my bacon. I try not to imagine the worse and am grateful,for so much but I can't shake this dullness yet. Wishing you joy today. Thank you for all the times you have been nice to me.


I am caring the same for you as you do for me.....We all love you and dont like you unhappy. We are here, as always.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Sorry.. nasty neighbor made the mistake of telling our friends across the alley that IM the one who is causing all the drama and she will do and say anything to get me locked up, including pointing security cameras at our yard to catch me doing anything illegal. Which I don't of course so it's no matter but it's just crazy. DH wants to move but I've spent 25yrs. making this house home and it makes me angry. 

Drama drama drama

I literally leave the house for coffee across the street and sewing circle and doctors and that's my life in a nutshell. I don't understand some people. 
But, I've decided to ignore it and continue to be my same NORMAL (hahahahaha) self regardless of crazy people. 
And if I still find myself behind bars them the good Lord intended it I guess and I best figure out why lol.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> It must be Wednesday. Have a great day.


That was my thought too ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh what a beautiful day. The weather is fantastic, fabulous, wonderful. Could not ask for a better day weather wise. Yesterday was the same. Yesterday I painted the walls in my office. Today I am lazing around soaking up the rays and loving life.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sorry.. nasty neighbor made the mistake of telling our friends across the alley that IM the one who is causing all the drama and she will do and say anything to get me locked up, including pointing security cameras at our yard to catch me doing anything illegal. Which I don't of course so it's no matter but it's just crazy. DH wants to move but I've spent 25yrs. making this house home and it makes me angry.
> 
> Drama drama drama
> 
> ...


Drama indeed!! Why has she got it in for you, you sweet girl? Can only be jealousy! I understand Mr R wanting to move, and I understand why you don't want to but don't put up with it beyond endurance, life is too short xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe what your feeling is quite normal. Seems whenever we lose a friend or relative we think of what we should have or could have done with or for them while they were here. Paying your respects now gives you a chance to say so long for now.


jollypolly said:


> I'm believing this will pass hoping soon. Meanwhile I just muddle on. Our weather is rainy and cold for this time of year. Doesn't help my spirit. I'm reading a book called Knitting Yarns edited by Ann Hood. It has stories written by knitters telling about how knitting helped them with their life situations. Knitting sure helps me tho I've ruined my latest effort. The pattern was for smaller size so I tried to make it larger and add a front panel where it had none. Somehow it didn't work. I will not be going to the knitting group ...just not up to it but I will go to the memorial for our member next week. I'm annoyed with myself for not being at the group these weeks and now this nice lady is gone and I won't see her anymore. I have some nice memories of her. She liked to chat after the group or if I bumped into her at the library. Wishing you a good day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. Becky came today and did some more work. Shes a great girl. Shes got bags of energy and loves housework!!!!!! Im saying nothing.....

Lynn has just been on the phone and we are going to Whitby on Friday for fish and chips.

Ive got my driving lesson tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Becky came today and did some more work. Shes a great girl. Shes got bags of energy and loves housework!!!!!! Im saying nothing.....
> 
> Lynn has just been on the phone and we are going to Whitby on Friday for fish and chips.
> 
> Ive got my driving lesson tomorrow.


That's great, Susan! Glad you'll have an outing on Friday with Lynn and I'm sure you'll do fine at your driving lesson tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Becky came today and did some more work. Shes a great girl. Shes got bags of energy and loves housework!!!!!! Im saying nothing.....
> 
> Lynn has just been on the phone and we are going to Whitby on Friday for fish and chips.
> 
> Ive got my driving lesson tomorrow.


Will be thinking of you but know you will be fine, Albert will be looking over your shoulder!! Have a lovely time at Whitby, I wish I was coming with you!! xxxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Drama indeed!! Why has she got it in for you, you sweet girl? Can only be jealousy! I understand Mr R wanting to move, and I understand why you don't want to but don't put up with it beyond endurance, life is too short xxxxxxxxxxx


Probably because my friend across the way is no longer speaking to her. But had coffee with me still. Idk.

Found out that the insurance had denied my neck surgery. They claim it was not due to my injury. So I guess I get to live with a ruptured disc in my neck. What else is gonna happen today lol. Time to get back in bed and start over..... Okay I really just want a nap but still. Hahaha


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Becky came today and did some more work. Shes a great girl. Shes got bags of energy and loves housework!!!!!! Im saying nothing.....
> 
> Lynn has just been on the phone and we are going to Whitby on Friday for fish and chips.
> 
> Ive got my driving lesson tomorrow.


You got this!! Your gonna do great. Have a good time with Lynn and does Becky have any clones over here we could call?!?! LoL
Love you lady.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Will be thinking of you but know you will be fine, Albert will be looking over your shoulder!! Have a lovely time at Whitby, I wish I was coming with you!! xxxxx


My thoughts exactly. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Becky came today and did some more work. Shes a great girl. Shes got bags of energy and loves housework!!!!!! Im saying nothing.....
> 
> Lynn has just been on the phone and we are going to Whitby on Friday for fish and chips.
> 
> Ive got my driving lesson tomorrow.


I'd say good luck but you'll be fine once you get back into it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Susan! Glad you'll have an outing on Friday with Lynn and I'm sure you'll do fine at your driving lesson tomorrow. xxxooo


What she said. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovely day not doing much at all. Probably do the same tomorrow . My pain in the backside is getting better. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day not doing much at all. Probably do the same tomorrow . My pain in the backside is getting better. Xx


Glad you pain is lessening. My 'pain in the backside' is still sat besides me expecting me to help him defrost the fridge. Tough. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day not doing much at all. Probably do the same tomorrow . My pain in the backside is getting better. Xx


Glad to hear you're having a lovely time and taking it easy and also glad your pain in the backside is getting better. Keep up whatever you're doing to get it healed properly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you pain is lessening. My 'pain in the backside' is still sat besides me expecting me to help him defrost the fridge. Tough. xx


Considering you have to do all that wood splitting and stacking, he should be able to handle the defrosting of the fridge by himself. One would think anyway. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you pain is lessening. My 'pain in the backside' is still sat besides me expecting me to help him defrost the fridge. Tough. xx


Come on over here Tia Maria is cheaper! Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Come on over here Tia Maria is cheaper! Xxx


Good plan! :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad to hear you're having a lovely time and taking it easy and also glad your pain in the backside is getting better. Keep up whatever you're doing to get it healed properly. xxxooo


Drinking a few glasses of wine????????????????????????xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Come on over here Tia Maria is cheaper! Xxx


I wish I could say I'm on my way. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Drinking a few glasses of wine????????????????????????xxxxxx


That'll help!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good plan! :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


Why don't you come over too. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Why don't you come over too. Xx


Would love to!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed now as it is an hour later than the UK. Night night xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed now as it is an hour later than the UK. Night night xxx


Sleep well. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Considering you have to do all that wood splitting and stacking, he should be able to handle the defrosting of the fridge by himself. One would think anyway. xxxooo


He does stack the logs, carrying two or three at a time to the log shed. He doesn't strain himself. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed now as it is an hour later than the UK. Night night xxx


Night, night. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> He does stack the logs, carrying two or three at a time to the log shed. He doesn't strain himself. xx :sm16: :sm16:


 Well, I guess that's better than nothing. :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, I guess that's better than nothing. :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


You think? xx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You think? xx :sm16:


Marginal at best! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Marginal at best! :sm16: xxxooo


Well he thinks so, he's gone to bed yawning his head off. I'm having 5 minutes to myself and will then crawl up to bed. Hope I'm not too stiff to get up in the morning. Will have a short reprieve while we go and vote and then back to it. It's a great life if you don't weaken. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well he thinks so, he's gone to bed yawning his head off. I'm having 5 minutes to myself and will then crawl up to bed. Hope I'm not too stiff to get up in the morning. Will have a short reprieve while we go and vote and then back to it. It's a great life if you don't weaken. xx :sm09: :sm09:


You are very strong person. We do what we have to do, don't we?! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Glad your feeling better Purple. I'd raise a glass with you but we are out of wine!
It's very nearly tragic lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well he thinks so, he's gone to bed yawning his head off. I'm having 5 minutes to myself and will then crawl up to bed. Hope I'm not too stiff to get up in the morning. Will have a short reprieve while we go and vote and then back to it. It's a great life if you don't weaken. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Listen Wonder woman , your no good damaged to anybody. . I know you do what you must , but you must also stop when your body says so.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Fortunately, for him, I'd made a shepherds pie yesterday so only had to heat that up today. Tomorrow he's having lasagne (he doesn't like pasta). He'll learn. xx :sm15: :sm15:


That would be too subtle of a message for my DH.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh what a beautiful day. The weather is fantastic, fabulous, wonderful. Could not ask for a better day weather wise. Yesterday was the same. Yesterday I painted the walls in my office. Today I am lazing around soaking up the rays and loving life.


What color did you paint your office?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be too subtle of a message for my DH.


Haha mine too, he'd easy pretty much whatever I put in front of him. It's a good thing he's doing allot of the cooking these days.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I will finally get my machine...on TUESDAY!!! Yeah I don't know why it has to sit there for another week when I could be using it, you should have heard her laugh when she told me it was there and I said so I can come and get it now (laughter) oh no dear you have to have an appointment...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Green. It was white. I must have been crazy to paint any room white. Every bumped showed. Anyhow it ended up a bit darker than I wanted. Hoping by getting white curtains and light colored wall hangings it will lighten up. [=linkan]What color did you paint your office?[/quote]


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I can relate to that. They say you have to be taught how to use the machine. You are lucky you got an appointment that quick. I wonder when the durable medical suppliers will understand that sleep apnea can be life threatening. The first thing they worry about is insurance payment and then will first make the appointment to give you the machine. Glad you will finally be getting yours. Hope you get use to it very easily. 


binkbrice said:


> Well I will finally get my machine...on TUESDAY!!! Yeah I don't know why it has to sit there for another week when I could be using it, you should have heard her laugh when she told me it was there and I said so I can come and get it now (laughter) oh no dear you have to have an appointment...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny France. GKs have gone to school and nursery. Not sure what we are doing today, but a neighbour is coming over this evening for a bbq. I might just have to sit in the sun and crochet.

Susan good luck with the driving lesson and Lisa roll on next Tuesday. Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Enjoy your leisure time today. I was surprised to see your message at this time of day. However, you are now forward one hour. It is 3a.m. here and I am heading off to bed. Nite nite now.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. GKs have gone to school and nursery. Not sure what we are doing today, but a neighbour is coming over this evening for a bbq. I might just have to sit in the sun and crochet.
> 
> Susan good luck with the driving lesson and Lisa roll on next Tuesday. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls Its raining and today is my driving lesson....Apart from that, Ie got nothing planned.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Probably because my friend across the way is no longer speaking to her. But had coffee with me still. Idk.
> 
> Found out that the insurance had denied my neck surgery. They claim it was not due to my injury. So I guess I get to live with a ruptured disc in my neck. What else is gonna happen today lol. Time to get back in bed and start over..... Okay I really just want a nap but still. Hahaha


Be strong honey, so bad the insurance won't help you, I'm guess we're talking $$$$$$$?? Wish I could help xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day not doing much at all. Probably do the same tomorrow . My pain in the backside is getting better. Xx


Yay!! France and your lovely family were obviously just what you needed!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you pain is lessening. My 'pain in the backside' is still sat besides me expecting me to help him defrost the fridge. Tough. xx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls Its raining and today is my driving lesson....Apart from that, Ie got nothing planned.


Go get 'em, Tiger!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all! I am just waiting for a former work colleague to arrive and then we are going down to the coast to see our old boss, who has just moved to a lodge home down there.

Have a good one everybody and I'll catch you all later, hopefully! Lots and lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I wish I could say I'm on my way. xx


Got a passport?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Glad your feeling better Purple. I'd raise a glass with you but we are out of wine!
> It's very nearly tragic lol.


nearly? That's real tragedy! Come here, I've got plenty.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Be strong honey, so bad the insurance won't help you, I'm guess we're talking $$$$$$$?? Wish I could help xxxxx


So do I. Every time I wish I was rich it's so that I could help someone else: What a pity the rich don't think like that!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! I am just waiting for a former work colleague to arrive and then we are going down to the coast to see our old boss, who has just moved to a lodge home down there.
> 
> Have a good one everybody and I'll catch you all later, hopefully! Lots and lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That's a nice thing to do. I hope you enjoy the trip though.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Glad your feeling better Purple. I'd raise a glass with you but we are out of wine!
> It's very nearly tragic lol.


It's not nearly tragic, it is tragic. xx :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be too subtle of a message for my DH.


Not if he keeps having things he doesn't really like and I stop cooking my home-made meals. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. GKs have gone to school and nursery. Not sure what we are doing today, but a neighbour is coming over this evening for a bbq. I might just have to sit in the sun and crochet.
> 
> Susan good luck with the driving lesson and Lisa roll on next Tuesday. Xx


Lucky you, it's been raining all morning. Enjoy your bbq. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Got a passport?


Yep. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all, just. Been hard at it again, after voting went straight out into the garage and just come in. Not sure I'm going out again this afternoon, will have to see if I can move after dinner.
Does anyone know a really loose cast off, I've had enough of my shawl now and think it will be big enough when it is blocked. The only thought I've had so far is to go up 2 needle sizes. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:42 am EST and 7'c (45'F). It's colder now than when I got up, but it's still sunny.
Still looking for another pattern for the Sirdar colourwheel. It's knitting up like sock yarn for me. I might need to go up a needle size.
There's a crash on the highway so I may need to leave soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, just. Been hard at it again, after voting went straight out into the garage and just come in. Not sure I'm going out again this afternoon, will have to see if I can move after dinner.
> Does anyone know a really loose cast off, I've had enough of my shawl now and think it will be big enough when it is blocked. The only thought I've had so far is to go up 2 needle sizes. xx


This is the one that I use when I need a stretchier bind off, and it's easy.
http://sweetgeorgiayarns.com/tutorials/elastic-bind-off/


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not if he keeps having things he doesn't really like and I stop cooking my home-made meals. xx :sm23:


A couple of meals of cold left-over meat and potato or macaroni salad should work too. I don't mind cold dinners, but I'm in the minority.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls Its raining and today is my driving lesson....Apart from that, Ie got nothing planned.


Good luck. I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. GKs have gone to school and nursery. Not sure what we are doing today, but a neighbour is coming over this evening for a bbq. I might just have to sit in the sun and crochet.
> 
> Susan good luck with the driving lesson and Lisa roll on next Tuesday. Xx


Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Green. It was white. I must have been crazy to paint any room white. Every bumped showed. Anyhow it ended up a bit darker than I wanted. Hoping by getting white curtains and light colored wall hangings it will lighten up. [=linkan]What color did you paint your office?


[/quote]

Our front room is sage green. I wasn't sure when mum wanted that colour, but it has grown on me. Her bedroom is the same colour, so she must really like it.
We have cream lace curtains with ours.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I will finally get my machine...on TUESDAY!!! Yeah I don't know why it has to sit there for another week when I could be using it, you should have heard her laugh when she told me it was there and I said so I can come and get it now (laughter) oh no dear you have to have an appointment...


Hurry on Tuesday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Glad your feeling better Purple. I'd raise a glass with you but we are out of wine!
> It's very nearly tragic lol.


I have about 100 bottles of home made wine under the stairs. We had about 200 when we moved in.
The wine was made from the wild grapes that grew on the shores of Lake Ontario around our old house. We can't get those grapes anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well he thinks so, he's gone to bed yawning his head off. I'm having 5 minutes to myself and will then crawl up to bed. Hope I'm not too stiff to get up in the morning. Will have a short reprieve while we go and vote and then back to it. It's a great life if you don't weaken. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I wish you the strength to continue without soreness, and the strength not to lamp him continuously. :sm17:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> This is the one that I use when I need a stretchier bind off, and it's easy.
> http://sweetgeorgiayarns.com/tutorials/elastic-bind-off/


That's the one I normally use but still comes out too tight, although might try it with the bigger needles. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> He does stack the logs, carrying two or three at a time to the log shed. He doesn't strain himself. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Follow his example, don't strain or hurt yourself either. If it takes all summer to split the logs, then you won't be having anymore delivered, will you?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I wish you the strength to continue without soreness, and the strength not to lamp him continuously. :sm17:


If I had the energy I might be very tempted. xx :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's the one I normally use but still comes out too tight, although might try it with the bigger needles. xx


What about yarn-over bindoff 





Ok, don't know why that won't link.

It's a little too frilly for me, but should be stretchy enough.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to get going now. The traffic on the highway is backing up badly.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep. xx


Then go.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Sorry.. nasty neighbor made the mistake of telling our friends across the alley that IM the one who is causing all the drama and she will do and say anything to get me locked up, including pointing security cameras at our yard to catch me doing anything illegal. Which I don't of course so it's no matter but it's just crazy. DH wants to move but I've spent 25yrs. making this house home and it makes me angry.
> 
> Drama drama drama
> 
> ...


You don't deserve all this trouble. Hope it can be resolved soon, perhaps she will move?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Drinking a few glasses of wine????????????????????????xxxxxx


Yeh!!!????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Becky came today and did some more work. Shes a great girl. Shes got bags of energy and loves housework!!!!!! Im saying nothing.....
> 
> Lynn has just been on the phone and we are going to Whitby on Friday for fish and chips.
> 
> Ive got my driving lesson tomorrow.


As I write this I think you will be getting ready for your lesson. I shall be thinking of you, think of all your beautiful area you will be able to drive to, not forgetting Asda. I am so pleased you have found Becky, I think we all would love her around. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Listen Wonder woman , your no good damaged to anybody. . I know you do what you must , but you must also stop when your body says so.


Quite agree!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's a rainy day here today. No walk this morning. I have to get some housework (bad word) done today as the attorney we hired will be coming to meet with us tomorrow. The house definitely needs a cleaning, so that's what I'll be doing. I hope you all are having a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Afternoon from a very grey London. Had a worrying time last night. Took DH to his Drs appt & he got sent straight to hospital with yet another problem. My DD went with him as I'm having trouble walking, she kept ringing to give me updates. They finally got home at midnight. He had loads more tests, x-rays, bloods etc. So a full MOT on our wonderful NHS, we are so lucky to have it. He looks so much better today, I think he has been worrying so much. He now has to wait to see a consultant. 
I haven't gone to my job today, DD is coming with the boys after school to cook us all dinner, then I am hopefully going to my choir, I need to cheer up. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day. Hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon from a very grey London. Had a worrying time last night. Took DH to his Drs appt & he got sent straight to hospital with yet another problem. My DD went with him as I'm having trouble walking, she kept ringing to give me updates. They finally got home at midnight. He had loads more tests, x-rays, bloods etc. So a full MOT on our wonderful NHS, we are so lucky to have it. He looks so much better today, I think he has been worrying so much. He now has to wait to see a consultant.
> I haven't gone to my job today, DD is coming with the boys after school to cook us all dinner, then I am hopefully going to my choir, I need to cheer up. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day. Hugs xx


Hope your DHs test resultd are good. Enjoy choir xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Have sat in the garden yhis morning making dorset buttons. Had a lazy lunch and now Mr P has gone off with DS to collect yhe gks from school. Theyn have to get ready for bbq later. It's all go here. Xx

ps slight youch of typolitis caused by rose at lunch ????xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, just. Been hard at it again, after voting went straight out into the garage and just come in. Not sure I'm going out again this afternoon, will have to see if I can move after dinner.
> Does anyone know a really loose cast off, I've had enough of my shawl now and think it will be big enough when it is blocked. The only thought I've had so far is to go up 2 needle sizes. xx


Knit one yarn over pass the stitch over like normal knit one yo...I did this on the sleep socks and it is loose!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon from a very grey London. Had a worrying time last night. Took DH to his Drs appt & he got sent straight to hospital with yet another problem. My DD went with him as I'm having trouble walking, she kept ringing to give me updates. They finally got home at midnight. He had loads more tests, x-rays, bloods etc. So a full MOT on our wonderful NHS, we are so lucky to have it. He looks so much better today, I think he has been worrying so much. He now has to wait to see a consultant.
> I haven't gone to my job today, DD is coming with the boys after school to cook us all dinner, then I am hopefully going to my choir, I need to cheer up. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day. Hugs xx


I hope your DH has good test results. Sending you all comforting and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Enjoy yourself. Getting back on the road again will be a great thing for you.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls Its raining and today is my driving lesson....Apart from that, Ie got nothing planned.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> What about yarn-over bindoff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's the one!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Okay I have to go too! Love and hugs thinking of you Susan!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hoping they got everything sorted out for your husband. I googled MOT and did not find a sensible answer unless your married to an auto. ;^)


LondonChris said:


> Afternoon from a very grey London. Had a worrying time last night. Took DH to his Drs appt & he got sent straight to hospital with yet another problem. My DD went with him as I'm having trouble walking, she kept ringing to give me updates. They finally got home at midnight. He had loads more tests, x-rays, bloods etc. So a full MOT on our wonderful NHS, we are so lucky to have it. He looks so much better today, I think he has been worrying so much. He now has to wait to see a consultant.
> I haven't gone to my job today, DD is coming with the boys after school to cook us all dinner, then I am hopefully going to my choir, I need to cheer up. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day. Hugs xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hoping they got everything sorted out for your husband. I googled MOT and did not find a sensible answer unless your married to an auto. ;^)


It's similar! The standard check-ups done on our cars seem just like the ones done on senior humans, so we refer to them affectionately as MOTs. If you stay overnight in hospital over a certain age here you get an 'MOT' .


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm home from my driving lesson. I drove to Whitby and back, 25 mile journey. Julie,my instructor, said the only thing I need is a car. and she was so pleased that she had been part of another journey in my life. I felt stiff the first few minutes but then everything came flooding back. I was so pleased with myself. She wont give me any more lessons but she did say that when I get a car if I wanted her to sit with me at all, just to give her a ring. Ive phoned Stephen and hes over the moon. He says we might go car shopping at the weekend.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon from a very grey London. Had a worrying time last night. Took DH to his Drs appt & he got sent straight to hospital with yet another problem. My DD went with him as I'm having trouble walking, she kept ringing to give me updates. They finally got home at midnight. He had loads more tests, x-rays, bloods etc. So a full MOT on our wonderful NHS, we are so lucky to have it. He looks so much better today, I think he has been worrying so much. He now has to wait to see a consultant.
> I haven't gone to my job today, DD is coming with the boys after school to cook us all dinner, then I am hopefully going to my choir, I need to cheer up. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day. Hugs xx


I hope all goes well for Bill. You know where I am if you need to sound off....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have sat in the garden yhis morning making dorset buttons. Had a lazy lunch and now Mr P has gone off with DS to collect yhe gks from school. Theyn have to get ready for bbq later. It's all go here. Xx
> 
> ps slight youch of typolitis caused by rose at lunch ????xx


thers a suprise bonny lass.. :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home from my driving lesson. I drove to Whitby and back, 25 mile journey. Julie,my instructor, said the only thing I need is a car. and she was so pleased that she had been part of another journey in my life. I felt stiff the first few minutes but then everything came flooding back. I was so pleased with myself. She wont give me any more lessons but she did say that when I get a car if I wanted her to sit with me at all, just to give her a ring. Ive phoned Stephen and hes over the moon. He says we might go car shopping at the weekend.


Great! I knew you could still do it. New car! Can you find your way to Worthing?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home from my driving lesson. I drove to Whitby and back, 25 mile journey. Julie,my instructor, said the only thing I need is a car. and she was so pleased that she had been part of another journey in my life. I felt stiff the first few minutes but then everything came flooding back. I was so pleased with myself. She wont give me any more lessons but she did say that when I get a car if I wanted her to sit with me at all, just to give her a ring. Ive phoned Stephen and hes over the moon. He says we might go car shopping at the weekend.


Well done, that is fantastic. Albert will be so proud of you and so am l and so is Mr P. Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was nervous for you. So happy for the good results. Good for you!


grandma susan said:


> I'm home from my driving lesson. I drove to Whitby and back, 25 mile journey. Julie,my instructor, said the only thing I need is a car. and she was so pleased that she had been part of another journey in my life. I felt stiff the first few minutes but then everything came flooding back. I was so pleased with myself. She wont give me any more lessons but she did say that when I get a car if I wanted her to sit with me at all, just to give her a ring. Ive phoned Stephen and hes over the moon. He says we might go car shopping at the weekend.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home from my driving lesson. I drove to Whitby and back, 25 mile journey. Julie,my instructor, said the only thing I need is a car. and she was so pleased that she had been part of another journey in my life. I felt stiff the first few minutes but then everything came flooding back. I was so pleased with myself. She wont give me any more lessons but she did say that when I get a car if I wanted her to sit with me at all, just to give her a ring. Ive phoned Stephen and hes over the moon. He says we might go car shopping at the weekend.


Well done you I knew you could do it. Something that might interest you when you buy a car, I had a car tax reminder for my little Panda, it was £30 for the year. DH's is more than 5 times as much. Just something else to consider. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I can see how that makes sense.


SaxonLady said:


> It's similar! The standard check-ups done on our cars seem just like the ones done on senior humans, so we refer to them affectionately as MOTs. If you stay overnight in hospital over a certain age here you get an 'MOT' .


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, just. Been hard at it again, after voting went straight out into the garage and just come in. Not sure I'm going out again this afternoon, will have to see if I can move after dinner.
> Does anyone know a really loose cast off, I've had enough of my shawl now and think it will be big enough when it is blocked. The only thought I've had so far is to go up 2 needle sizes. xx


Normal cast off but YRN between each stitch then slip the rt hand stitch and the YRN over together.So K1, YRN, K1, Pass 2 over. Hope that makes sense!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have about 100 bottles of home made wine under the stairs. We had about 200 when we moved in.
> The wine was made from the wild grapes that grew on the shores of Lake Ontario around our old house. We can't get those grapes anymore.


That makes it quite precious, what a re you saving it for?!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon from a very grey London. Had a worrying time last night. Took DH to his Drs appt & he got sent straight to hospital with yet another problem. My DD went with him as I'm having trouble walking, she kept ringing to give me updates. They finally got home at midnight. He had loads more tests, x-rays, bloods etc. So a full MOT on our wonderful NHS, we are so lucky to have it. He looks so much better today, I think he has been worrying so much. He now has to wait to see a consultant.
> I haven't gone to my job today, DD is coming with the boys after school to cook us all dinner, then I am hopefully going to my choir, I need to cheer up. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day. Hugs xx


Hope Mr B is ok, try not to worry, tell yourself that everything with be ok, then it will!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That makes it quite precious, what a re you saving it for?!! x


Me to get to Canada!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home from my driving lesson. I drove to Whitby and back, 25 mile journey. Julie,my instructor, said the only thing I need is a car. and she was so pleased that she had been part of another journey in my life. I felt stiff the first few minutes but then everything came flooding back. I was so pleased with myself. She wont give me any more lessons but she did say that when I get a car if I wanted her to sit with me at all, just to give her a ring. Ive phoned Stephen and hes over the moon. He says we might go car shopping at the weekend.


I'm thrilled to bits for you Susan, well done!!! A new car will be exciting and the world will be your oyster!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm thrilled to bits for you Susan, well done!!! A new car will be exciting and the world will be your oyster!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxxxxxx


Me, too, Susan. So happy for you and so proud, too! Well done!!!! :sm24: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Susan I'm so proud! I knew you could do it. Your so amazing I'm in awe ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks y'all.. I know I feel the same about all of you. Id hop on a plane and be there at the drop off a hat if I could.
And I find I wish for money to when I think of all the good things I could do for my friends and loved ones.
But things will work out for me sooner or later they always do, and I've got all of you to inspire me so I'm great.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

We'll have to see a picture Susan of you and your new ride when you get it. You go girl.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Wish you could drive on water because I have no doubt in you that you could drive here and back!????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Have sat in the garden yhis morning making dorset buttons. Had a lazy lunch and now Mr P has gone off with DS to collect yhe gks from school. Theyn have to get ready for bbq later. It's all go here. Xx
> 
> ps slight youch of typolitis caused by rose at lunch ????xx


Enjoy your holiday, it all sounds great so far! Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home from my driving lesson. I drove to Whitby and back, 25 mile journey. Julie,my instructor, said the only thing I need is a car. and she was so pleased that she had been part of another journey in my life. I felt stiff the first few minutes but then everything came flooding back. I was so pleased with myself. She wont give me any more lessons but she did say that when I get a car if I wanted her to sit with me at all, just to give her a ring. Ive phoned Stephen and hes over the moon. He says we might go car shopping at the weekend.


Hoorah for you, your family & friends will be delighted for you. Just got to decide on your new car now, how exciting.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I hope all goes well for Bill. You know where I am if you need to sound off....


Thanks love!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks y'all.. I know I feel the same about all of you. Id hop on a plane and be there at the drop off a hat if I could.
> And I find I wish for money to when I think of all the good things I could do for my friends and loved ones.
> But things will work out for me sooner or later they always do, and I've got all of you to inspire me so I'm great.


I'm just so amazed that your surgery was turned down. You have such a great attitude about everything in your life! Proud to call you a friend! xxxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm just so amazed that your surgery was turned down. You have such a great attitude about everything in your life! Proud to call you a friend! xxxxooo


As proud as I am to call you friend too.

I discovered long ago that sadness or anger only hurts me so I just try to let it go and.... Go With Flo ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Plus if you ask binky I'm sort of insane muahahahaha.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> As proud as I am to call you friend too.
> 
> I discovered long ago that sadness or anger only hurts me so I just try to let it go and.... Go With Flo ????


That's my motto, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home from my driving lesson. I drove to Whitby and back, 25 mile journey. Julie,my instructor, said the only thing I need is a car. and she was so pleased that she had been part of another journey in my life. I felt stiff the first few minutes but then everything came flooding back. I was so pleased with myself. She wont give me any more lessons but she did say that when I get a car if I wanted her to sit with me at all, just to give her a ring. Ive phoned Stephen and hes over the moon. He says we might go car shopping at the weekend.


Oh that is fantastic!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Plus if you ask binky I'm sort of insane muahahahaha.


Sort of....... :sm04:

I more than likely will pay for that later! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Don't dwell, enjoy your memories of this lady! Xxxx


That's right. I was surprised when I mentioned her at dinner, two of my friends knew her. I plan on going to her memorial service next Friday.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh that is fantastic!


Good going!!! Learning to drive is such a challenge. You're brave to go for it. Driving is a lot of fun unless you have to hurry.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done you I knew you could do it. Something that might interest you when you buy a car, I had a car tax reminder for my little Panda, it was £30 for the year. DH's is more than 5 times as much. Just something else to consider. xx


I learned the hard way to get a simple car, not one with gadgets that beep and buzz. I like a rear window wiper for winter. I hate push button start. I have to keep my foot on the brake when starting and twice I pushed the air condition button which says "auto" and is next to the start button. And I wondered why it wouldn't start. I think red is nice because other cars can see it easily and it shows in winter against the snow.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Normal cast off but YRN between each stitch then slip the rt hand stitch and the YRN over together.So K1, YRN, K1, Pass 2 over. Hope that makes sense!!


Are you saying slip it over the stitch or slip it over to the other needle? Sounds like a good method....if I can do it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny France. Had an electric storm last night but not before we finished a lovely bbq.
Off out to lunch today with DS and partner before we pick the gks up from school. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all, it's sunny and raining at the same time here so who knows what it's going to do. Am going to try and have an easy day today I'm hurting everywhere, just shopping to do, then hopefully sit back and rest. Wish we had some of the French sunshine. Anyway have a good day, see you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, off to Whiby today. I wish you were all with me. 

I spoke with the family last night and they suggest I borrow GS1's car until I can get a one of my own. DS is going to put new brake shoes on it hopefully this weekend. Its a little micra and will be fine for me hahaha.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks y'all.. I know I feel the same about all of you. Id hop on a plane and be there at the drop off a hat if I could.
> And I find I wish for money to when I think of all the good things I could do for my friends and loved ones.
> But things will work out for me sooner or later they always do, and I've got all of you to inspire me so I'm great.


Wishing you only good things lovely friend, always xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning, lovely ladies, wanted to share this email that I got from my dear friend Norma this morning, it brought tears of joy to my eyes!!

"Joseph has had a tough day at the Marsden but we have had the most amazing news. We were keeping our fingers crossed for a 35% remission but the latest CT scan shows full remission! 
As you can imagine, we are all in complete bits!
Joseph still has a huge hill to climb, as he still has six months of intensive chemo to endure, followed by three years of maintenance but ............................................................. it's working!!!! 
He is so very frail and in considerable pain, but has the biggest smile on his face!"

Isn't that wonderful and thank you dear friends for your thoughts, prayers and good wishes, I'm sure it has all helped!! xxxxx
If there's music, I'm dancin'!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Plus if you ask binky I'm sort of insane muahahahaha.


Yeah, we got that!!! :sm23: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I learned the hard way to get a simple car, not one with gadgets that beep and buzz. I like a rear window wiper for winter. I hate push button start. I have to keep my foot on the brake when starting and twice I pushed the air condition button which says "auto" and is next to the start button. And I wondered why it wouldn't start. I think red is nice because other cars can see it easily and it shows in winter against the snow.


Good advice!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Are you saying slip it over the stitch or slip it over to the other needle? Sounds like a good method....if I can do it.


This will probably explain it better than I can!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, it's sunny and raining at the same time here so who knows what it's going to do. Am going to try and have an easy day today I'm hurting everywhere, just shopping to do, then hopefully sit back and rest. Wish we had some of the French sunshine. Anyway have a good day, see you later. xx


So sorry you're hurting, if you are going shopping, get some Epsom Salts and put it in your bath, it may help. Are they all done? Surely not!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, off to Whiby today. I wish you were all with me.
> 
> I spoke with the family last night and they suggest I borrow GS1's car until I can get a one of my own. DS is going to put new brake shoes on it hopefully this weekend. Its a little micra and will be fine for me hahaha.....


Jill had a Micra and absolutely loved it! It was still a good little runner when she sold it and it was 13 years old!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Not sure what it was all about but about 100 motor bikes have just passed my front door, what a racket!! I think it may be for a bikers funeral, if not, then they are all on the way to the coast for a rally or something!!

The car has gone in for an MOT and service and shortly DH and I will be heading for the bank to organise a joint account, YAY!!!!! Catch you all later, lots of love, as ever! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks y'all.. I know I feel the same about all of you. Id hop on a plane and be there at the drop off a hat if I could.
> And I find I wish for money to when I think of all the good things I could do for my friends and loved ones.
> But things will work out for me sooner or later they always do, and I've got all of you to inspire me so I'm great.


You ARE great


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Had an electric storm last night but not before we finished a lovely bbq.
> Off out to lunch today with DS and partner before we pick the gks up from school. Xx


We had the same storm this side of the Channel. Quite noisy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, it's sunny and raining at the same time here so who knows what it's going to do. Am going to try and have an easy day today I'm hurting everywhere, just shopping to do, then hopefully sit back and rest. Wish we had some of the French sunshine. Anyway have a good day, see you later. xx


I'm sending you some of my English sunshine, quickly before it decides to rain. I have to go and watch Aiden's sports day at noon so I'm hoping it doesn't.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, lovely ladies, wanted to share this email that I got from my dear friend Norma this morning, it brought tears of joy to my eyes!!
> 
> "Joseph has had a tough day at the Marsden but we have had the most amazing news. We were keeping our fingers crossed for a 35% remission but the latest CT scan shows full remission!
> As you can imagine, we are all in complete bits!
> ...


Thanks for that. I've got tears in my eyes as well. That's just such great news. Full remission! Go Joseph!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 8'C (46'F), It's sunny at the moment but we are supposed to have cloud and tunderstorms this afternoon, then hot muggy weather for the next few days. Summer is HERE. I'll be going to my sister's house on Saturday. We're going to test out their pool. It's only a little pool with a 5' deep area in the middle and it's salt water.
Mum bought a BBQ yesterday and I ended up having to put the thing together after work yesterday, Mum was tightening all the screws. I even got to knit a little before I went to bed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not sure what it was all about but about 100 motor bikes have just passed my front door, what a racket!! I think it may be for a bikers funeral, if not, then they are all on the way to the coast for a rally or something!!
> 
> The car has gone in for an MOT and service and shortly DH and I will be heading for the bank to organise a joint account, YAY!!!!! Catch you all later, lots of love, as ever! xxxxxxxxx


We had the "Wounded Warriors" ride last weekend, when just about everyone who has a motor bike rides along the Highway of Heroes to raise awareness of the Wounded Warriors group and all the things that they do for the veterans.
Every Friday the 13th, a lot of motor bikes head to Port Dover on Lake Huron. Not quite sure how this one started, but it's popular, especially in the summer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, lovely ladies, wanted to share this email that I got from my dear friend Norma this morning, it brought tears of joy to my eyes!!
> 
> "Joseph has had a tough day at the Marsden but we have had the most amazing news. We were keeping our fingers crossed for a 35% remission but the latest CT scan shows full remission!
> As you can imagine, we are all in complete bits!
> ...


Wonderful news.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, off to Whiby today. I wish you were all with me.
> 
> I spoke with the family last night and they suggest I borrow GS1's car until I can get a one of my own. DS is going to put new brake shoes on it hopefully this weekend. Its a little micra and will be fine for me hahaha.....


That's wonderful news. FREEDOM!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, it's sunny and raining at the same time here so who knows what it's going to do. Am going to try and have an easy day today I'm hurting everywhere, just shopping to do, then hopefully sit back and rest. Wish we had some of the French sunshine. Anyway have a good day, see you later. xx


Gentle <hug> for you. Take it easy today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Had an electric storm last night but not before we finished a lovely bbq.
> Off out to lunch today with DS and partner before we pick the gks up from school. Xx


Enjoy your sun. I'm enjoying mine.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I learned the hard way to get a simple car, not one with gadgets that beep and buzz. I like a rear window wiper for winter. I hate push button start. I have to keep my foot on the brake when starting and twice I pushed the air condition button which says "auto" and is next to the start button. And I wondered why it wouldn't start. I think red is nice because other cars can see it easily and it shows in winter against the snow.


I haven't had one with the start button yet.
School-bus-yellow is popular up here, and lime green and bright yellow. Those are easy to see. Even in snow.
I will never get a white car again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> As proud as I am to call you friend too.
> 
> I discovered long ago that sadness or anger only hurts me so I just try to let it go and.... Go With Flo ????


I try to do that too. Drives DD nuts. I never could teach her to Go with Flo.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks y'all.. I know I feel the same about all of you. Id hop on a plane and be there at the drop off a hat if I could.
> And I find I wish for money to when I think of all the good things I could do for my friends and loved ones.
> But things will work out for me sooner or later they always do, and I've got all of you to inspire me so I'm great.


I keep buying tickets for the $50 million lottery. I need some of Susan's luck,


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That makes it quite precious, what a re you saving it for?!! x





SaxonLady said:


> Me to get to Canada!!!!!


We had fun making the wine. We just don't drink a lot or very fast. We have cut the bottles down about half.
Saxy, you're welcome to come help me clear out some bottles from under the stairs, any time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done you I knew you could do it. Something that might interest you when you buy a car, I had a car tax reminder for my little Panda, it was £30 for the year. DH's is more than 5 times as much. Just something else to consider. xx


Our's is $90 every two years, regardless of size of car, and you have to have an emission test done before that. If you don't pass, it can cost up to $200 more.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. 
Happy Friday everyone, and have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, lovely ladies, wanted to share this email that I got from my dear friend Norma this morning, it brought tears of joy to my eyes!!
> 
> "Joseph has had a tough day at the Marsden but we have had the most amazing news. We were keeping our fingers crossed for a 35% remission but the latest CT scan shows full remission!
> As you can imagine, we are all in complete bits!
> ...


That is fantastic news! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not sure what it was all about but about 100 motor bikes have just passed my front door, what a racket!! I think it may be for a bikers funeral, if not, then they are all on the way to the coast for a rally or something!!
> 
> The car has gone in for an MOT and service and shortly DH and I will be heading for the bank to organise a joint account, YAY!!!!! Catch you all later, lots of love, as ever! xxxxxxxxx


That is great! And about time, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good advice Polly. All the extra buttons and switches makes things confusing at first. I could not figure out how to turn on the air conditioner. I ended up turning on the heated seats and could not figure out how to turn them off. So I had no air conditioning and a heated seat. I have not seen a car with a start button. Have you considered putting a bit of red fingernail polish on the start button. I do that a lot on electronics to make the important button stand out. 


jollypolly said:


> I learned the hard way to get a simple car, not one with gadgets that beep and buzz. I like a rear window wiper for winter. I hate push button start. I have to keep my foot on the brake when starting and twice I pushed the air condition button which says "auto" and is next to the start button. And I wondered why it wouldn't start. I think red is nice because other cars can see it easily and it shows in winter against the snow.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

If it has to storm then during the night is the best time. Sounds like you are having a lovely relaxing vacation.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Had an electric storm last night but not before we finished a lovely bbq.
> Off out to lunch today with DS and partner before we pick the gks up from school. Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Have an easy day today, you deserve it! I am sure the work will wait for you, but having a day off should make it less painful.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, it's sunny and raining at the same time here so who knows what it's going to do. Am going to try and have an easy day today I'm hurting everywhere, just shopping to do, then hopefully sit back and rest. Wish we had some of the French sunshine. Anyway have a good day, see you later. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Lucky you. I think that is a good idea. It will give you an idea of what size car and what features you would like on your car.


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, off to Whiby today. I wish you were all with me.
> 
> I spoke with the family last night and they suggest I borrow GS1's car until I can get a one of my own. DS is going to put new brake shoes on it hopefully this weekend. Its a little micra and will be fine for me hahaha.....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Reading this truly lifted my mood this a.m. Will continue to keep him in my thoughts. Sending vibes to make the treatments bearable and that the times passes quickly for him.


London Girl said:


> Good morning, lovely ladies, wanted to share this email that I got from my dear friend Norma this morning, it brought tears of joy to my eyes!!
> 
> "Joseph has had a tough day at the Marsden but we have had the most amazing news. We were keeping our fingers crossed for a 35% remission but the latest CT scan shows full remission!
> As you can imagine, we are all in complete bits!
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I would have enjoyed that parade. What brand of bikes is popular over there. Harley Davidson seems to be the most popular over here.


London Girl said:


> Not sure what it was all about but about 100 motor bikes have just passed my front door, what a racket!! I think it may be for a bikers funeral, if not, then they are all on the way to the coast for a rally or something!!
> 
> The car has gone in for an MOT and service and shortly DH and I will be heading for the bank to organise a joint account, YAY!!!!! Catch you all later, lots of love, as ever! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, lovely ladies, wanted to share this email that I got from my dear friend Norma this morning, it brought tears of joy to my eyes!!
> 
> "Joseph has had a tough day at the Marsden but we have had the most amazing news. We were keeping our fingers crossed for a 35% remission but the latest CT scan shows full remission!
> As you can imagine, we are all in complete bits!
> ...


Fantastic news. xxxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> So sorry you're hurting, if you are going shopping, get some Epsom Salts and put it in your bath, it may help. Are they all done? Surely not!! xxxx


Not finished by a long way the drive is still full but have made a bit of a hole in the garage lot. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Jill had a Micra and absolutely loved it! It was still a good little runner when she sold it and it was 13 years old!!! xxx


I love my panda. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Not sure what it was all about but about 100 motor bikes have just passed my front door, what a racket!! I think it may be for a bikers funeral, if not, then they are all on the way to the coast for a rally or something!!
> 
> The car has gone in for an MOT and service and shortly DH and I will be heading for the bank to organise a joint account, YAY!!!!! Catch you all later, lots of love, as ever! xxxxxxxxx


Well done on getting him that far, hope all goes well when you get there. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is great! And about time, too! :sm02: xxxooo


Quite agree! We saw hundreds, well it seemed like it at Margate. We drove down the A2 with lots of them. My favourite was a purple Harley Davison. My SIL is mad on bikes so we lost him on our first day as he went to look at all the bikes. He did take the family too.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Fantastic news. xxxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Quite agree, fantastic news.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

It's 4pm & I just got up! Couldn't walk this morning & was so worried, decided to stay upstairs. Feel much better now but are very 'spaced out' think I've over done the pain-killers. I'm going to find some very easy knitting to do!! Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, lovely ladies, wanted to share this email that I got from my dear friend Norma this morning, it brought tears of joy to my eyes!!
> 
> "Joseph has had a tough day at the Marsden but we have had the most amazing news. We were keeping our fingers crossed for a 35% remission but the latest CT scan shows full remission!
> As you can imagine, we are all in complete bits!
> ...


That's wonderful news!!! So glad to hear it ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You ARE great


????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't had one with the start button yet.
> School-bus-yellow is popular up here, and lime green and bright yellow. Those are easy to see. Even in snow.
> I will never get a white car again.


FIL always liked white cars says they stay cooler and cleaner. I've somehow always wound up with silver or gold. I love my Cadillac , she's old but the air works great, she's pretty and it rides smooth. She was cheap too. We got lucky to get it with the tax returns a year or two back. :sm02:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I keep buying tickets for the $50 million lottery. I need some of Susan's luck,


We bought the lotto every once in a great moon , but alas no winning here either. 
Maybe we should all play one together. Everyone pick a number and we shall see if we have luck there. Susan pick two because you always do so well lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It's 4pm & I just got up! Couldn't walk this morning & was so worried, decided to stay upstairs. Feel much better now but are very 'spaced out' think I've over done the pain-killers. I'm going to find some very easy knitting to do!! Enjoy your day everyone.


That's bad news, sorry your not feeling great. Definitely a good idea to avoid stairs when your Spacey. Feel better soon.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I've been up mostly all night. . The usual, all my bones hurt. 
Stupid bones.
But have enjoyed sitting out back watching the dogs Chase each other all over the yard. Little Rocky is so fast he gives Raven a good chase. Xena is older so she mostly finds a sunny spots and just lays out for awhile.
Have a friend coming at noon so should prolly get dressed.
The karbonz dpns have teased me with color options so plan on doing a mad search to find purple .
Have a lovely day everyone
Xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 8'C (46'F), It's sunny at the moment but we are supposed to have cloud and tunderstorms this afternoon, then hot muggy weather for the next few days. Summer is HERE. I'll be going to my sister's house on Saturday. We're going to test out their pool. It's only a little pool with a 5' deep area in the middle and it's salt water.
> Mum bought a BBQ yesterday and I ended up having to put the thing together after work yesterday, Mum was tightening all the screws. I even got to knit a little before I went to bed.


Yay for a Canadian summer!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We had the "Wounded Warriors" ride last weekend, when just about everyone who has a motor bike rides along the Highway of Heroes to raise awareness of the Wounded Warriors group and all the things that they do for the veterans.
> Every Friday the 13th, a lot of motor bikes head to Port Dover on Lake Huron. Not quite sure how this one started, but it's popular, especially in the summer.


Apparently, it _was_ a biker funeral and the parade of motor bikes brought Sidcup High Street to a complete standstill for about 30 minutes!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Reading this truly lifted my mood this a.m. Will continue to keep him in my thoughts. Sending vibes to make the treatments bearable and that the times passes quickly for him.


Thank you jinx and to everyone else for their happy comments!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I would have enjoyed that parade. What brand of bikes is popular over there. Harley Davidson seems to be the most popular over here.


Sorry jinx, I have absolutely no idea but SIL has a BMW!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It's 4pm & I just got up! Couldn't walk this morning & was so worried, decided to stay upstairs. Feel much better now but are very 'spaced out' think I've over done the pain-killers. I'm going to find some very easy knitting to do!! Enjoy your day everyone.


You must have needed the rst, hope you are feeling better now, go easy on the drugs dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well the trip to the bank was a great success, a lovely young lady who really knew her stuff was great help. We didn't actually need a joint account, as that would have meant transferring all the standing order and direct debits individually, which would have been a pain. What she has done is to add my name to DH's current account so that if I need to, I have full access. I won't need that unless it is a dire emergency or DH is no longer on the planet. Works for me!! 

After we came back and had a bite of lunch, Jill and I went to collect my second gorgeous pair of Hotter sandals, they are lovely!! Then we found a new Wetherspoons (surprise!) and sat outside in the sun sipping cocktails! Yes, I did forget that I have to go and collect the car later so I only had one followed by a large glass of water!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Us girls have been shopping snd LM2 drove us up the lane.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the trip to the bank was a great success, a lovely young lady who really knew her stuff was great help. We didn't actually need a joint account, as that would have meant transferring all the standing order and direct debits individually, which would have been a pain. What she has done is to add my name to DH's current account so that if I need to, I have full access. I won't need that unless it is a dire emergency or DH is no longer on the planet. Works for me!!
> 
> After we came back and had a bite of lunch, Jill and I went to collect my second gorgeous pair of Hotter sandals, they are lovely!! Then we found a new Wetherspoons (surprise!) and sat outside in the sun sipping cocktails! Yes, I did forget that I have to go and collect the car later so I only had one followed by a large glass of water!! xxx


Sounds like you had a good day and well done to your friend's grandson, hope he can now mske a full recovery xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Banana split anyone? Too late gs3 has finished it????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovely lunch, l had coquelle StJacques and tagiatelli in a lovely sauce followed by a wicked icecream and of course all washed down with a lovely glass of rose. Came home and had a siesta. Now having a pre dinner drink. It's all go here. Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Some days I am so dense. It certainly looked like you were driving. A real puzzler for me until Mr. Wonderful reminded me we drive on the wrong side of the road. Hope you had a successful shopping trip.


PurpleFi said:


> Us girls have been shopping snd LM2 drove us up the lane.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We hasd a good time qt Whitby. It was showery but then got out very warm. The fish and chips were to die for as usual. Fish, chips, peas, bread and butter and a pot of yorkshire tea $8.30....Certainly not robbed. I got some meat from the butchers and checked the charity (thrift) shops. We bought nothing. 

Had a txt from DS to say hes got the brake shoes for my borrowed car and hes doing them tonight. Hes out tomorrow so I might just be staying at home this weekend, which wont do me any harm.

Purple..hope your'e having a good break. 
Barny.. Hope you havent been logging.
Linky..hope your'e not hurting so much and you haven't lamped your neighbour in the face!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, lovely ladies, wanted to share this email that I got from my dear friend Norma this morning, it brought tears of joy to my eyes!!
> 
> "Joseph has had a tough day at the Marsden but we have had the most amazing news. We were keeping our fingers crossed for a 35% remission but the latest CT scan shows full remission!
> As you can imagine, we are all in complete bits!
> ...


This is the best news weve had on our thread for a long time....Its so much worse when its children thants suffering. Lets keep the hopes and wished up for him. Thanks for letting us know June.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Jill had a Micra and absolutely loved it! It was still a good little runner when she sold it and it was 13 years old!!! xxx


I think this one is about that old too.....Doesnt bother me as long as it goes. haha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Some days I am so dense. It certainly looked like you were driving. A real puzzler for me until Mr. Wonderful reminded me we drive on the wrong side of the road. Hope you had a successful shopping trip.


Although the French drive on the same side of the road as you, the car is English with the steering wheel on the right. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> I would have enjoyed that parade. What brand of bikes is popular over there. Harley Davidson seems to be the most popular over here.


Harley Davidson is poplular here too. I think they are the best.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Apparently, it _was_ a biker funeral and the parade of motor bikes brought Sidcup High Street to a complete standstill for about 30 minutes!!


What a send off though. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Us girls have been shopping snd LM2 drove us up the lane.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Banana split anyone? Too late gs3 has finished it????????


Adorable grandchildren! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well the trip to the bank was a great success, a lovely young lady who really knew her stuff was great help. We didn't actually need a joint account, as that would have meant transferring all the standing order and direct debits individually, which would have been a pain. What she has done is to add my name to DH's current account so that if I need to, I have full access. I won't need that unless it is a dire emergency or DH is no longer on the planet. Works for me!!
> 
> After we came back and had a bite of lunch, Jill and I went to collect my second gorgeous pair of Hotter sandals, they are lovely!! Then we found a new Wetherspoons (surprise!) and sat outside in the sun sipping cocktails! Yes, I did forget that I have to go and collect the car later so I only had one followed by a large glass of water!! xxx


Hurrah, result. xxxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Us girls have been shopping snd LM2 drove us up the lane.


Bless!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely lunch, l had coquelle StJacques and tagiatelli in a lovely sauce followed by a wicked icecream and of course all washed down with a lovely glass of rose. Came home and had a siesta. Now having a pre dinner drink. It's all go here. Xx


I am sooooooo jealous. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely lunch, l had coquelle StJacques and tagiatelli in a lovely sauce followed by a wicked icecream and of course all washed down with a lovely glass of rose. Came home and had a siesta. Now having a pre dinner drink. It's all go here. Xx


Sounds like the perfect holiday!! How is your derriere?! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We hasd a good time qt Whitby. It was showery but then got out very warm. The fish and chips were to die for as usual. Fish, chips, peas, bread and butter and a pot of yorkshire tea $8.30....Certainly not robbed. I got some meat from the butchers and checked the charity (thrift) shops. We bought nothing.
> 
> Had a txt from DS to say hes got the brake shoes for my borrowed car and hes doing them tonight. Hes out tomorrow so I might just be staying at home this weekend, which wont do me any harm.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a lovely day!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well so much for my easy day. Got home from shopping (had lunch out) and settled down for an afternoon knitting. Huh. DH decided freezer was ready to be repacked. Off to neighbours to get our stuff out of their freezer. Just got out of the front door, and Danny and his chain saw turned up so I have been lugging logs for the last couple of hours. Now collapsed and getting my knitting out. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like the perfect holiday!! How is your derriere?! xxxxxxxx


Tres bien, merci. Nearly stopped hurting xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Tres bien, merci. Nearly stopped hurting xx


That's great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well so much for my easy day. Got home from shopping (had lunch out) and settled down for an afternoon knitting. Huh. DH decided freezer was ready to be repacked. Off to neighbours to get our stuff out of their freezer. Just got out of the front door, and Danny and his chain saw turned up so I have been lugging logs for the last couple of hours. Now collapsed and getting my knitting out. xx


No rest for the weary. :sm25: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> No rest for the weary. :sm25: xxxooo


And boy am I weary. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And boy am I weary. xx


Stop right there. There, wherever you are unless it's the garden or the kitchen. Stop, sit down and count to one million.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And boy am I weary. xx


Sending you many warm and comforting hugs and much love. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Stop right there. There, wherever you are unless it's the garden or the kitchen. Stop, sit down and count to one million.


What she said xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What she said xx


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely lunch, l had coquelle StJacques and tagiatelli in a lovely sauce followed by a wicked icecream and of course all washed down with a lovely glass of rose. Came home and had a siesta. Now having a pre dinner drink. It's all go here. Xx


I feel for you, life is tough out there! Would have enjoyed that lunch, yummy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I feel for you, life is tough out there! Would have enjoyed that lunch, yummy.


Thanks Chris, hope you feel better tomorrow xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, lovely ladies, wanted to share this email that I got from my dear friend Norma this morning, it brought tears of joy to my eyes!!
> 
> "Joseph has had a tough day at the Marsden but we have had the most amazing news. We were keeping our fingers crossed for a 35% remission but the latest CT scan shows full remission!
> As you can imagine, we are all in complete bits!
> ...


Wow I got cold chills and tears that is wondeful!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, just. Been hard at it again, after voting went straight out into the garage and just come in. Not sure I'm going out again this afternoon, will have to see if I can move after dinner.
> Does anyone know a really loose cast off, I've had enough of my shawl now and think it will be big enough when it is blocked. The only thought I've had so far is to go up 2 needle sizes. xx


I like the yarn over cast off and the sewn cast off.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm thinking of getting more of the Sirdar. Getting into the Bowmanville store is difficult though.


Will she post out samples, so that you could do a mail order?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I got mine immediately. The nurse read my results from the night before, opened a cupboard and gave me my machine. Instant.


Unfortunately the US Health System isn't as people friendly as the UK's, or even ours in Aus., at this point in time! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The bunnies have been eating DD's plants in the garden. The babies are so cute. We're going to try putting out the dog training fence and see if that will keep the rabbits out.


It's been a few days since your post now, did the fence do the trick, or did the bunnies dig under it, to get to the sweet young plants?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You're right. That's the way kids should be. One of the complaints over here is that the kids aren't getting out and being active enough. I remember riding my bicycle all over town. Kids today can't do that. Too dangerous and people aren't looking out for them.


It's the same with most people here, I think a lot of them never had those experiences when they were kids, and think that our wildlife is too dangerous; but if people in other countries can live, camp and trek, in countries that have huge animals that can actually eat a person, or just stomp on someone, then our wildlife is fairly safe; one just keeps an eye out for them!

But also people aren't teaching their children how to be safe, either! So most kids are growing up within their own yards, with all the electronic games, with all the bells and whistles attached, including being allowed on the Internet, while they are far too young to understand; and leaving them wide open to the far greater dangers further afield. Unfortunately the parents think they're keeping their children safe, but the children aren't learning how to deal with real life situations that they might encounter! ????????????

A 16 yo Sydney girl was recently rescued from a sexual offender living somewhere on the East Coast of USA. He had sent her money for her ticket, and I think arranged her flight, all without her parents knowing. It was all done on Snapchat! So I asked my eldest dgd if she ever used that app, and thankfully, she told me that she doesn't like that app, her mum keeps an eye on what she does, when the internet is involved also!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have just had another go at Fox Paws, without touching needles or yarn! I decided to write out the pattern longhand to try and make it easier and have decided that for now, at least it is beyond me and I don't give up easily, nor does Barny, I know! I love the pattern and I'm sure that once you get going on it it probably gets easier but it looks much too fiddly for me at the moment. This is an excerpt from the instructions and this has to be performed over and over and there's lots more in a similar vein!!
> 
> KYOK - (Knit, Yarn Over, Knit) Knit a stitch, leaving stitch on left needle;
> without dropping stitch, YO, knit into front loop of same stitch again,
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Still trapped indoors with the gas boiler service engineers, the lad is being trained and his mentor is the most smug, annoying man. I had to send DH out for a newspaper to stop him having a row with him! Hopefully, they'll depart shortly and we can get out of here and get to the cinema!!





Barn-dweller said:


> Perfect day for having your boiler serviced. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Especially with a trainee, and the horrible superviser! It would have been great to read a detailed description of an argument! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Please try to get used to your machine. I know I never used my machine properly but I do now. It's made such a difference, I'm not falling asleep all the time, plus it does help my pain levels. My family always say I look better when I have had my machine on. On the down side it does muck up my hair????????


Just tell everyone that you are having a bad hair year, or wear an appropriate hat for the weather! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> The new machine is a wireless computer. When doctor needs/wants a report he gets it online without us doing anything. He ordered new settings and the new settings were applied without us even knowing it. I am not sure I like that as anyone could potentially mess with the settings without our knowledge.
> I can understand the insurance requiring patients use the machine. Our neighbor said she had 3 machines in her storage as her father got them and never used them. I would not want to pay for equipment the patient was not using. I believe she told me they cost about $3,000.00.


That would be correct, as the one I was going to get, if I had continued to need the machine, was going to be A$2,000.00; and that was a few years ago, and the price would have gone up, and the machines improved by now! They are far top expensive to be paid for, just to sit in storage; and having 3 in storage is bad.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning... it's to be a warmer 74 degree's this afternoon. Didn't get the grass mowed yesterday so it's on my to do list for today. I'm energized today as I made it to bed by 10 p.m last night, giving me a few hours extra sleep between getting up every 3 1/2 hours to give DH his pills.
> 
> Thanks for your generous hugs.
> No one here Mum or Dh will compromise and allow home care help, so until they do I'm on my own.
> ...


As long as you have some down time, and a positive outlook, you will keep floating. When my sister was carrying for our father, I would go and stay with her for a few days, to help in whatever way I could, I don't know how much of a help I was, with the physical part of his care, but I think I helped in her relaxation time, and with other bits and pieces! I hope I did anyway! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, well.... it cant possibly rain any more. Its been non stop. I got soaked going and coming back from the over 60's. I won....$14, a pkt of biscuits and some cadbury mini rolls. Not bad eh?
> 
> Im going to have an early night tonight. I'm still not getting e-mails on my laptop. My Albert would have had this fixed in a jiffy. IO'm having to use my i-pad.
> 
> I hope its not raining like this when I have my driving lesson on Thursday.


I just knew those winnings would begin again! Well done. xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It's a horrible day today isn't it? I'm back to wearing a jumper. This time last week I was sitting on the beach!


I promise that my region hasn't stolen your summer, our winter began by being extremely cold and wet; we have had some fine days since then, but they are always cold and only sometimes wet! I really hope your warn weather comes to stay awhile, very soon! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would share this with you. Last week my DD was camping out in the garden with her little boy, a treat for him. Anyway she wasn't sleeping & thought she heard someone in the garden, went back to sleep. Next morning she saw her neighbour who told her that somebody had got into their house the previous night, while they were out. The burglar took a packet of cigarettes, made himself a sandwich, leaving the dirty knife and he FED THE CAT!! We have laughed about it so often until we found out there were 2 men & they were walking around the area with knives! They were filmed on CCTV cameras.


That is just a tad worrying, after the London attack! So glad your DD didn't investigate, and the men didn't go into the back yard! Have they been caught yet?
Do your towns have CCTV on all of the streets in every town?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm believing this will pass hoping soon. Meanwhile I just muddle on. Our weather is rainy and cold for this time of year. Doesn't help my spirit. I'm reading a book called Knitting Yarns edited by Ann Hood. It has stories written by knitters telling about how knitting helped them with their life situations. Knitting sure helps me tho I've ruined my latest effort. The pattern was for smaller size so I tried to make it larger and add a front panel where it had none. Somehow it didn't work. I will not be going to the knitting group ...just not up to it but I will go to the memorial for our member next week. I'm annoyed with myself for not being at the group these weeks and now this nice lady is gone and I won't see her anymore. I have some nice memories of her. She liked to chat after the group or if I bumped into her at the library. Wishing you a good day.


I don't see projects gone wrong as ruined, to me those items were just practice, and for fine tuning a change I want to make in some pattern. It all helps to make my knitting/crochet all the better, especially if I have been making a few errors at any particular time.
Something that I have heard of other people doing, when the weather conditions are dampening their mood, is to have a given time each day (start with 5 or 10 minutes), and give yourself some laughing therapy. You might not feel like laughing when you begin, but I have read very good results from people who have tried this, and they have continued with the free laughter. The longer you are able to continue with the laughter, with increased times, the more real the laughter becomes.

I do hope you begin to feel better soon. xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Fortunately, for him, I'd made a shepherds pie yesterday so only had to heat that up today. Tomorrow he's having lasagne (he doesn't like pasta). He'll learn. xx :sm15: :sm15:


He will learn one way or another! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sorry.. nasty neighbor made the mistake of telling our friends across the alley that IM the one who is causing all the drama and she will do and say anything to get me locked up, including pointing security cameras at our yard to catch me doing anything illegal. Which I don't of course so it's no matter but it's just crazy. DH wants to move but I've spent 25yrs. making this house home and it makes me angry.
> 
> Drama drama drama
> 
> ...


The ones who make up stories and lies, are the ones who will ultimately find themselves in trouble, because it gets difficult for them to keep track of what the have said, and to whom! I don't think you will end up behind bars, you are safe. ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Becky came today and did some more work. Shes a great girl. Shes got bags of energy and loves housework!!!!!! Im saying nothing.....
> 
> Lynn has just been on the phone and we are going to Whitby on Friday for fish and chips.
> 
> Ive got my driving lesson tomorrow.


I hope the lesson went really well. I have faith in your abilities! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day not doing much at all. Probably do the same tomorrow . My pain in the backside is getting better. Xx


If you are still in France with your family, continue in the same way; and it is good that your backside is getting better .... cant be having a sore butt for too long! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> He does stack the logs, carrying two or three at a time to the log shed. He doesn't strain himself. xx :sm16: :sm16:


When is his birthday, or something else that you both acknowledge? You could buy him a wheelbarrow, then he could take more logs in to the shed. ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a damp dull Wales. I've been awake most of the night, whether I strained something or it was something I ate but stomach has played up all night. Still not right this morning but will probably try and work through it. I suppose I'd better wake up first, I feel like a zombie this morning. If not I will designate it a knitting day, have just started the Wailea shawl with some of the yarn I got in Blackpool. Fairly easy but not too boring. Was going to try the Foxpaws but need more time than I have at the moment to experiment. I will try again though. See you later if I survive. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> When is his birthday, or something else that you both acknowledge? You could buy him a wheelbarrow, then he could take more logs in to the shed. ????????????????????????????????


We've got a wheelbarrow he just won't use it, he must like all the walking back and fro. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Haha mine too, he'd easy pretty much whatever I put in front of him. It's a good thing he's doing allot of the cooking these days.


If I was the chief cook in this house, DH would starve, because I really haven't felt like cooking for quite a while now ....... so neither of us would eat, but that wouldn't really bother me, because I don't often get very hungry! That is why my DH cooks now - he does like to eat! hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls Its raining and today is my driving lesson....Apart from that, Ie got nothing planned.


I hope your lesson was a good one. There is a benefit to having your lesson in the rain, you will get that first experience over with, while you have an instructor with you, and she will be able to give you some very good instructions to use, when you are driving in rain again! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not if he keeps having things he doesn't really like and I stop cooking my home-made meals. xx :sm23:


That should work well, hopefully it won't take too much longer! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny France. Off to the lake, crochet at the ready. May do a little jet skiing. Xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope your DHs test resultd are good. Enjoy choir xx


What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have sat in the garden yhis morning making dorset buttons. Had a lazy lunch and now Mr P has gone off with DS to collect yhe gks from school. Theyn have to get ready for bbq later. It's all go here. Xx
> 
> ps slight youch of typolitis caused by rose at lunch ????xx


????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home from my driving lesson. I drove to Whitby and back, 25 mile journey. Julie,my instructor, said the only thing I need is a car. and she was so pleased that she had been part of another journey in my life. I felt stiff the first few minutes but then everything came flooding back. I was so pleased with myself. She wont give me any more lessons but she did say that when I get a car if I wanted her to sit with me at all, just to give her a ring. Ive phoned Stephen and hes over the moon. He says we might go car shopping at the weekend.


That is excellent, you are incredible!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Off to the lake, crochet at the ready. May do a little jet skiing. Xxx


Hello there, enjoy yourself at the lake! xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, its raining again and windy. I dont have anything planned today.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, lovely ladies, wanted to share this email that I got from my dear friend Norma this morning, it brought tears of joy to my eyes!!
> 
> "Joseph has had a tough day at the Marsden but we have had the most amazing news. We were keeping our fingers crossed for a 35% remission but the latest CT scan shows full remission!
> As you can imagine, we are all in complete bits!
> ...


That is wonderful news. xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning. The sun is shining, the sky is bright blue and not a cloud in sight from my window.
I am being dragged off for the night to Dunsfold Landrover weekend. I don't want to go. I have far too much to do here and a night without DH would be bliss.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PWell I have caught up with the chat over the last 4 days, and I hope all of the suffering is healed, and everyone is feeling better soon.
Barnyit really sounds like a knitting day would be a very good idea for you. I really hope you haven't damaged anything, and whatever has happened, I hope you begin to feel better after a good rest. Perhaps it is time that DH got your meals, for a day or two! xoxoxo

I am now going to do a bit of knitting, and then go to bed, in the hopes of sleeping overnight, instead of from early morning to just before lunch! :sm06: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Off to the lake, crochet at the ready. May do a little jet skiing. Xxx


Mind you bum. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Mind you bum. xx :sm23: :sm23:


who are you calling a bum?!!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> who are you calling a bum?!!!!!


Ha ha, don't mess with me today I'm not in the mood. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's not raining here at the moment so will be off for my walk soon. Got one in yesterday, too. The lawyer came to meet with us yesterday afternoon. We've got to have our own appraisal done and then go from there. He seems like a nice man and will hopefully be good to work with. Have a great day everyone! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purple like Barny said mind your bum if you jet Ski!

Off to take M to his moms for a couple of hours, then grocery shopping yeah just what I want to do.......NOT!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from the lake. Did a little jet skiing on DSs 'granny' ski. Great fun, nice cushion seat and bum has survived. Now off for a pizza. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great! xxxooo


What she said!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Especially with a trainee, and the horrible superviser! It would have been great to read a detailed description of an argument! ????????????


The supervisor asked DH three times if he knew where the cut off switch for the boiler was and every time, DH answered "No". He spoke to DHlike he was three instead of 83!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp dull Wales. I've been awake most of the night, whether I strained something or it was something I ate but stomach has played up all night. Still not right this morning but will probably try and work through it. I suppose I'd better wake up first, I feel like a zombie this morning. If not I will designate it a knitting day, have just started the Wailea shawl with some of the yarn I got in Blackpool. Fairly easy but not too boring. Was going to try the Foxpaws but need more time than I have at the moment to experiment. I will try again though. See you later if I survive. xx


Hope you're feeling better by the time you read this love!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Off to the lake, crochet at the ready. May do a little jet skiing. Xxx


Pardon??!!! Au bord du lac, eh??!! Enjoy but *stay off the jetskis!!!* xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the lake. Did a little jet skiing on DSs 'granny' ski. Great fun, nice cushion seat and bum has survived. Now off for a pizza. Xxx


You little devil!! Glad you didn't do yourself any more harm!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening from London! Have had a gorgeous sunny day at Sevenoaks with lovely Lifeline!! Lunch in Wetherspoons, of course and a great stroll around this pretty town!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the lake. Did a little jet skiing on DSs 'granny' ski. Great fun, nice cushion seat and bum has survived. Now off for a pizza. Xxx


Good to hear! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The supervisor asked DH three times if he knew where the cut off switch for the boiler was and every time, DH answered "No". He spoke to DHlike he was three instead of 83!!!!


What an awful man!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening from London! Have had a gorgeous sunny day at Sevenoaks with lovely Lifeline!! Lunch in Wetherspoons, of course and a great stroll around this pretty town!! xxxxxxxx


That sounds like a really fun day out. Glad you and Rebecca were able to meet up and have such a pleasant time together. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening from London! Have had a gorgeous sunny day at Sevenoaks with lovely Lifeline!! Lunch in Wetherspoons, of course and a great stroll around this pretty town!! xxxxxxxx


And it was a lovely day out. Barney, you might not want to look at what we found wandering around...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> And it was a lovely day out. Barney, you might not want to look at what we found wandering around...


This was in a lovely little courtyard where we sat in the sun and had a cup of tea. The whole courtyard had tableaux around the walls, depicting some of the trades that had formerly occupied a large part of the area. We also found a very nice yarn shops and later, a lovely lady from Washington DC selling some really nice quality yarn from a market stall. We resisted!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive done quite a bit of knitting today. Did a few jobs this morning then settled down with TV and needles. Now the day is over its sunny and stopped raining.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> And it was a lovely day out. Barney, you might not want to look at what we found wandering around...


It's OK I'm getting immune to them. The farmer came and rounded up all his strays last night. They are now back in the garden and I haven't got the energy to get rid of them. DH left a message on their phone this morning and have heard nothing from them since. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hope you're feeling better by the time you read this love!! xxxxxx


Not really, did a couple of hours this morning but the rest of the day I have just sat and knitted, hopefully a good nights sleep with no interruptions might help. Have even ignored the sheep bleating outside our lounge window. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Ive done quite a bit of knitting today. Did a few jobs this morning then settled down with TV and needles. Now the day is over its sunny and stopped raining.


And me, the rain has stopped here now as well but no sunshine. xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sorry.. nasty neighbor made the mistake of telling our friends across the alley that IM the one who is causing all the drama and she will do and say anything to get me locked up, including pointing security cameras at our yard to catch me doing anything illegal. Which I don't of course so it's no matter but it's just crazy. DH wants to move but I've spent 25yrs. making this house home and it makes me angry.
> 
> Drama drama drama
> 
> ...


Could you tell the police they are harassing you? Or that might irritate them to be worse.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And me, the rain has stopped here now as well but no sunshine. xx


Wish you were here Jacky, so quiet and peaceful, just the birds singing and it's 10.15 pm. Had a lovely pizza, quite a lot of rose and ice cream. Now having a coffee before l fall intodbed. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's been a cloudless day with the temperature up tp 30c.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's been a cloudless day with the temperature up tp 30c.


That sounds like a wonderful day. Sleep well. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Wish you were here Jacky, so quiet and peaceful, just the birds singing and it's 10.15 pm. Had a lovely pizza, quite a lot of rose and ice cream. Now having a coffee before l fall intodbed. X


Wish I was too, anywhere but here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> It's been a cloudless day with the temperature up tp 30c.


Enjoy it while you can. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wish I was too, anywhere but here. xx


 :sm13: Sending you many, many comforting hugs!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> :sm13: Sending you many, many comforting hugs!!! xxxooo


Aw thanks, I could do with a cuddle right now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks, I could do with a cuddle right now. xx


Sending you a warm French one. Guess who's borrowed Knannas hat.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you a warm French one. Guess who's borrowed Knannas hat.


Looks good on her but suits you better. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you a warm French one. Guess who's borrowed Knannas hat.


 :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks, I ould do with a cuddle right now. xx


Wish I could be there to do that. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks good on her but suits you better. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Thanks Jacky but try telling her that. SHE is certainly living up to the name of Little Madam 2
And this one borrowed Grandads. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wish I could be there to do that. xxxooo


Hi Pam. Looking forward to giving you a cuddle in September. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jacky but try telling her that. SHE is certainly living up to the name of Little Madam 2
> And this one borrowed Grandads. Xx


Another cute photo. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam. Looking forward to giving you a cuddle in September. Xx


I'm so looking forward to that, too! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Wish I could be there to do that. xxxooo


You're welcome any time. I shouldn't come just yet though you might find yourself logging. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jacky but try telling her that. SHE is certainly living up to the name of Little Madam 2
> And this one borrowed Grandads. Xx


What a pair. xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're welcome any time. I shouldn't come just yet though you might find yourself logging. xx :sm23:


I've had to help out with that here. Mr Ric cut down a huge maple tree in our backyard 3 years ago and I had to help with the hauling and stacking after he split the wood. Took quite awhile to get through that process. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I've had to help out with that here. Mr Ric cut down a huge maple tree in our backyard 3 years ago and I had to help with the hauling and stacking after he split the wood. Took quite awhile to get through that process. :sm16: xxxooo


Tell me about it. The garage floor is full of wood waiting to be split and there is still some on the drive. And here I thought I was retired. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Tell me about it. The garage floor is full of wood waiting to be split and there is still some on the drive. And here I thought I was retired. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I know!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> I think this one is about that old too.....Doesnt bother me as long as it goes. haha


Susan I think it's just wonderful that your driving lesson was successful and a temporary car has found you, think of all the new adventures coming your way! Sending love and hugs. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> We bought the lotto every once in a great moon , but alas no winning here either.
> Maybe we should all play one together. Everyone pick a number and we shall see if we have luck there. Susan pick two because you always do so well lol.


I think Susan has a natural talent for winning Ang... I want number 26!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Reading this truly lifted my mood this a.m. Will continue to keep him in my thoughts. Sending vibes to make the treatments bearable and that the times passes quickly for him.


I truly believe this brave little boy can make it as well. Such advances they have made in leaps and bounds. DH survived a BMT (bone marrow transplant) for leukaemia when our children were 7 and 9 and was only given a 30% chance of survival. As hard as it is cancer can be beaten. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers as well.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not finished by a long way the drive is still full but have made a bit of a hole in the garage lot. xxxx


Sigh... what doesn't kill us makes us stronger, logs included. Hugs.... xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> It's 4pm & I just got up! Couldn't walk this morning & was so worried, decided to stay upstairs. Feel much better now but are very 'spaced out' think I've over done the pain-killers. I'm going to find some very easy knitting to do!! Enjoy your day everyone.


I hope that the extra rest helped Chris, glad you have the pain killers to give you some relief, sorry the side effects interfere with your knitting though. Hugs to you! xoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jacky but try telling her that. SHE is certainly living up to the name of Little Madam 2
> And this one borrowed Grandads. Xx


What adorable pictures of them both they are growing up so fast!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Yay for a Canadian summer!! xx


It's not summer here yet and cooler temps are expected to last through June. Better for flowers though!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It has been a really warm day here today at 84F took Ben to work this morning then came home had a quick nap and took Michael to his moms and went to the store visited mom and dad for a few minutes the went out to eat with Dd and DS and saw my niece she works where we ate at, now I have a headache and would like to sleep I think I will!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Well the trip to the bank was a great success, a lovely young lady who really knew her stuff was great help. We didn't actually need a joint account, as that would have meant transferring all the standing order and direct debits individually, which would have been a pain. What she has done is to add my name to DH's current account so that if I need to, I have full access. I won't need that unless it is a dire emergency or DH is no longer on the planet. Works for me!!
> 
> After we came back and had a bite of lunch, Jill and I went to collect my second gorgeous pair of Hotter sandals, they are lovely!! Then we found a new Wetherspoons (surprise!) and sat outside in the sun sipping cocktails! Yes, I did forget that I have to go and collect the car later so I only had one followed by a large glass of water!! xxx


Can I see what your gorgeous Hotter sandals look like? Must be nice! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> We hasd a good time qt Whitby. It was showery but then got out very warm. The fish and chips were to die for as usual. Fish, chips, peas, bread and butter and a pot of yorkshire tea $8.30....Certainly not robbed. I got some meat from the butchers and checked the charity (thrift) shops. We bought nothing.
> 
> Had a txt from DS to say hes got the brake shoes for my borrowed car and hes doing them tonight. Hes out tomorrow so I might just be staying at home this weekend, which wont do me any harm.
> 
> ...


Love mushy peas! The same feast here (single cod fish and chips) would cost $15.50 Canadian. You had a wonderful day!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Adorable grandchildren! :sm02: xxxooo


They are cute aren't they!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like the perfect holiday!! How is your derriere?! xxxxxxxx


???? :sm06: I'm a little "behind".... Purple hope your derriere is feeling better real soon! No hugs or kisses on this one though lol! :sm09:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well so much for my easy day. Got home from shopping (had lunch out) and settled down for an afternoon knitting. Huh. DH decided freezer was ready to be repacked. Off to neighbours to get our stuff out of their freezer. Just got out of the front door, and Danny and his chain saw turned up so I have been lugging logs for the last couple of hours. Now collapsed and getting my knitting out. xx


A warm bath first. Hope it's over soon! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> That would be correct, as the one I was going to get, if I had continued to need the machine, was going to be A$2,000.00; and that was a few years ago, and the price would have gone up, and the machines improved by now! They are far top expensive to be paid for, just to sit in storage; and having 3 in storage is bad.


Everything is so expensive. My mum just got portable oxygen to travel with, a small canister that pulls O2 from the air. $5000 buy it yourself or $450 month rental. Luckily her extended health insurance covers the rental so no cost to her except a $250 claim deductible every year.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> As long as you have some down time, and a positive outlook, you will keep floating. When my sister was carrying for our father, I would go and stay with her for a few days, to help in whatever way I could, I don't know how much of a help I was, with the physical part of his care, but I think I helped in her relaxation time, and with other bits and pieces! I hope I did anyway! ????????


Thanks for sharing your view Judi. Lately I find I don't have the energy to entertain visitors or even friends and its difficult on DH as well, as he wants to be his best when sometimes he can't be. I'm a true introvert and quite like the alone time of piddling around in my garden or about learning my photography. What I wish would come back is my love of fibre arts, eventually it probably will though! I'm sure your sister appreciated your company as you could just be yourselves! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> Good morning. The sun is shining, the sky is bright blue and not a cloud in sight from my window.
> I am being dragged off for the night to Dunsfold Landrover weekend. I don't want to go. I have far too much to do here and a night without DH would be bliss.


If you have to go, make sure you take your knitting! :sm17: xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's not raining here at the moment so will be off for my walk soon. Got one in yesterday, too. The lawyer came to meet with us yesterday afternoon. We've got to have our own appraisal done and then go from there. He seems like a nice man and will hopefully be good to work with. Have a great day everyone! xxxooo


There's no such thing as a nice lawyer! Unless of course one of your children is one... xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Good evening from London! Have had a gorgeous sunny day at Sevenoaks with lovely Lifeline!! Lunch in Wetherspoons, of course and a great stroll around this pretty town!! xxxxxxxx


Glad you have a fun time with Rebecca! Lunch and exercise go hand in hand! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam. Looking forward to giving you a cuddle in September. Xx


Looking forward to giving a few myself...be ready! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> It has been a really warm day here today at 84F took Ben to work this morning then came home had a quick nap and took Michael to his moms and went to the store visited mom and dad for a few minutes the went out to eat with Dd and DS and saw my niece she works where we ate at, now I have a headache and would like to sleep I think I will!


You had a busy day, time to rest! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Can't believe it's June and I'm still lighting the fire at night. Strange it's warmer outside than it is in the house. I started feeding the birds this year and moved the feeder to a backyard tree. The finches are fussy birds and take great glee in emptying the seed on the ground. This morning I decided I wasn't going to fill the feeder again until they had picked up everything on the ground. Imagine my surprise when I looked out and saw a rat cleaning up! So I think that's the end of that as I don't want to encourage them. One of the neighbours up the street has mega feeders and spends tons of money filling them and I suspect they are running a vermin cafe as well. 
The kitchen drain is acting sluggish and I'm suspecting the grease trap is plugged up and needs the snake put through it... oh I can hardly wait to start this job! :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Looking forward to giving a few myself...be ready! xoxo


I am!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Can't believe it's June and I'm still lighting the fire at night. Strange it's warmer outside than it is in the house. I started feeding the birds this year and moved the feeder to a backyard tree. The finches are fussy birds and take great glee in emptying the seed on the ground. This morning I decided I wasn't going to fill the feeder again until they had picked up everything on the ground. Imagine my surprise when I looked out and saw a rat cleaning up! So I think that's the end of that as I don't want to encourage them. One of the neighbours up the street has mega feeders and spends tons of money filling them and I suspect they are running a vermin cafe as well.
> The kitchen drain is acting sluggish and I'm suspecting the grease trap is plugged up and needs the snake put through it... oh I can hardly wait to start this job! :sm16:


Our house heats up nicely in this weather and it hasn't gotten too hote to sleep yet. Perfect for me, especially after that very wet season we've gone through this past year.

We had a bird feeder at one point and ended up with the same problem, so no more bird feeder. :sm25: xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Our house heats up nicely in this weather and it hasn't gotten too hote to sleep yet. Perfect for me, especially after that very wet season we've gone through this past year.
> 
> We had a bird feeder at one point and ended up with the same problem, so no more bird feeder. :sm25: xxxooo


It's a shame as I like birds. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Jinx and Jynx, hope your both doing well. Hugs xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> It's a shame as I like birds. xoxo


We do, too. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny France. Slept like a log last night. Going to have s busy day playing in the garden. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> A warm bath first. Hope it's over soon! xoxo


Not half as much as I do :sm09: DH is threatening to get another load in after this lot is finished. xx :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Can't believe it's June and I'm still lighting the fire at night. Strange it's warmer outside than it is in the house. I started feeding the birds this year and moved the feeder to a backyard tree. The finches are fussy birds and take great glee in emptying the seed on the ground. This morning I decided I wasn't going to fill the feeder again until they had picked up everything on the ground. Imagine my surprise when I looked out and saw a rat cleaning up! So I think that's the end of that as I don't want to encourage them. One of the neighbours up the street has mega feeders and spends tons of money filling them and I suspect they are running a vermin cafe as well.
> The kitchen drain is acting sluggish and I'm suspecting the grease trap is plugged up and needs the snake put through it... oh I can hardly wait to start this job! :sm16:


Don't we get all the enjoyable jobs? xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Slept like a log last night. Going to have s busy day playing in the garden. Xx


Good morning from a dull, damp Wales not sure what is on the agenda today hopefully not what I expect. Have a nice playtime. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Slept like a log last night. Going to have s busy day playing in the garden. Xx


Morning Jacky, sorry I mentioned the L word. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jacky, sorry I mentioned the L word. Xx


I studiously ignored it, I'm surprised you did say you felt sheepish about saying that. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its sunny and breezy. Havent thought what to do today yet. I'll catch up and wake up at the same time.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks, I could do with a cuddle right now. xx


Sending you another cuddle and one for later. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks, I could do with a cuddle right now. xx


Here's a whole bunch more then!! ()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()() followed by some xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jacky but try telling her that. SHE is certainly living up to the name of Little Madam 2
> And this one borrowed Grandads. Xx


Lovely pictures, they sure are a pair of cuties!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I truly believe this brave little boy can make it as well. Such advances they have made in leaps and bounds. DH survived a BMT (bone marrow transplant) for leukaemia when our children were 7 and 9 and was only given a 30% chance of survival. As hard as it is cancer can be beaten. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers as well.


Thanks dear, am going to pass on all these lovely encouraging messages to Joseph's grandma!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Can I see what your gorgeous Hotter sandals look like? Must be nice! xox


Here they are Trish, I got the black ones and the nickel metallic, love them both!!!

http://www.hotter.com/gb/en/beam-sandals


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Here's a whole bunch more then!! ()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()() followed by some xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx! :sm09:


Oooh lovely, I think my strategy of feeding DH just quick ready meals is sort of working. Don't think we will be doing logs today, he is dying. Well really he is just badly constipated but is acting as though it is the end of the world. :sm16: He won't let nature take its natural course but is trying to force issues!!! (He'd kill me if he knew I was discussing him here). Anyway I'm cooking a nice roast dinner and if he won't eat it I'll bin his, I'm getting hard. At least I might get a full day off although might disappear outside if he moans around too much. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Can't believe it's June and I'm still lighting the fire at night. Strange it's warmer outside than it is in the house. I started feeding the birds this year and moved the feeder to a backyard tree. The finches are fussy birds and take great glee in emptying the seed on the ground. This morning I decided I wasn't going to fill the feeder again until they had picked up everything on the ground. Imagine my surprise when I looked out and saw a rat cleaning up! So I think that's the end of that as I don't want to encourage them. One of the neighbours up the street has mega feeders and spends tons of money filling them and I suspect they are running a vermin cafe as well.
> The kitchen drain is acting sluggish and I'm suspecting the grease trap is plugged up and needs the snake put through it... oh I can hardly wait to start this job! :sm16:


Lovely to hear about your birds and I suspect a lot of folks are inadvertently feeding a Ratty! Sad that something as innocent as feeding the birds and encouraging them to your garden can cause the nasties to arrive!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oooh lovely, I think my strategy of feeding DH just quick ready meals is sort of working. Don't think we will be doing logs today, he is dying. Well really he is just badly constipated but is acting as though it is the end of the world. :sm16: He won't let nature take its natural course but is trying to force issues!!! (He'd kill me if he knew I was discussing him here). Anyway I'm cooking a nice roast dinner and if he won't eat it I'll bin his, I'm getting hard. At least I might get a full day off although might disappear outside if he moans around too much. xxxx


Amazing, you've found something that will be an incentive to go and split logs!!!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Reluctantly going to go grocery shopping now but we're both dragging our feet for some reason, back later! xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Amazing, you've found something that will be an incentive to go and split logs!!!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: xxxxx


Ha ha. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not half as much as I do :sm09: DH is threatening to get another load in after this lot is finished. xx :sm25: :sm25:


Oh, no!!! :sm25: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. We're off early this morning to take a drive (long, long -- 8-10 -- hour drive) to Boise, Idaho, to take a look at a home on an airstrip. We plan to be back home sometime late Tuesday. Quick trip, but it will be nice to get away even if it's mostly in the car. I hope all is going well for every one of you. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The supervisor asked DH three times if he knew where the cut off switch for the boiler was and every time, DH answered "No". He spoke to DHlike he was three instead of 83!!!!


I think that man needs a very severe lesson in communication skills, before he is allowed to interact with any other concious being!!! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks, I could do with a cuddle right now. xx


Sending some very warm Aussie hugs as well xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're off early this morning to take a drive (long, long -- 8-10 -- hour drive) to Boise, Idaho, to take a look at a home on an airstrip. We plan to be back home sometime late Tuesday. Quick trip, but it will be nice to get away even if it's mostly in the car. I hope all is going well for every one of you. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Good luck, hope it is good xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Little knes are having a siesta and I've just played a game of baule with Mr P DS and gs1. Now having a rest as when the little ones wake up I have promised to go in the pool with them xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thanks for sharing your view Judi. Lately I find I don't have the energy to entertain visitors or even friends and its difficult on DH as well, as he wants to be his best when sometimes he can't be. I'm a true introvert and quite like the alone time of piddling around in my garden or about learning my photography. What I wish would come back is my love of fibre arts, eventually it probably will though! I'm sure your sister appreciated your company as you could just be yourselves! xoxo


You know I will be thinking of you often, and am sending some energy for your use whenever you need it. (It would be great if we were able to send some energy to boost you, & Barney, whenever it was needed) xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Can't believe it's June and I'm still lighting the fire at night. Strange it's warmer outside than it is in the house. I started feeding the birds this year and moved the feeder to a backyard tree. The finches are fussy birds and take great glee in emptying the seed on the ground. This morning I decided I wasn't going to fill the feeder again until they had picked up everything on the ground. Imagine my surprise when I looked out and saw a rat cleaning up! So I think that's the end of that as I don't want to encourage them. One of the neighbours up the street has mega feeders and spends tons of money filling them and I suspect they are running a vermin cafe as well.
> The kitchen drain is acting sluggish and I'm suspecting the grease trap is plugged up and needs the snake put through it... oh I can hardly wait to start this job! :sm16:


There are several people in my area who have bird feeders, and knowing that there are rats also in this area, I won't have them in my yard. Mainly because we endured a village of rats in our ceiling, we did finally get rid of them - we ended up wih a death count of 70 rats! First off, we used every kind of rat extermination products available to the general public, but the rats learnt to recognise them, and also remembered that those products were dangerous, so after a couple of times, they stopped taking the bait. We ended up getting a couple of traps from USA, and these traps were brilliant and also got rid of all of the rats, and we haven't had them since that time! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

All caught up now, so am going to do some knitting, have a good day, for those who can.

Barny I hope you get to have a knitting day today! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're off early this morning to take a drive (long, long -- 8-10 -- hour drive) to Boise, Idaho, to take a look at a home on an airstrip. We plan to be back home sometime late Tuesday. Quick trip, but it will be nice to get away even if it's mostly in the car. I hope all is going well for every one of you. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Be safe and enjoy but just wondering why you didn't fly?!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> There are several people in my area who have bird feeders, and knowing that there are rats also in this area, I won't have them in my yard. Mainly because we endured a village of rats in our ceiling, we did finally get rid of them - we ended up wih a death count of 70 rats! First off, we used every kind of rat extermination products available to the general public, but the rats learnt to recognise them, and also remembered that those products were dangerous, so after a couple of times, they stopped taking the bait. We ended up getting a couple of traps from USA, and these traps were brilliant and also got rid of all of the rats, and we haven't had them since that time! ????????


*O.......M.........G!!!!!!* xxxx :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> There are several people in my area who have bird feeders, and knowing that there are rats also in this area, I won't have them in my yard. Mainly because we endured a village of rats in our ceiling, we did finally get rid of them - we ended up wih a death count of 70 rats! First off, we used every kind of rat extermination products available to the general public, but the rats learnt to recognise them, and also remembered that those products were dangerous, so after a couple of times, they stopped taking the bait. We ended up getting a couple of traps from USA, and these traps were brilliant and also got rid of all of the rats, and we haven't had them since that time! ????????


That's awful!!!!! Glad you got rid of them and have been rat free! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello from Southern Indiana it is 86F here today and I am not doing much was up early to take DS to work came home cleaned the bathroom (fun....not) then crashed for a little more sleep.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive done some more knitting today. DS was at work this morning but him and DIL came down this afternoon. He is away with work Wednedsay until Friday and next weekend I'm going up there and they'll meet me off the bus. I hope to have my brakes done by then and maybe I'll get the car. I'm not holiding him to it though.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Ive done some more knitting today. DS was at work this morning but him and DIL came down this afternoon. He is away with work Wednedsay until Friday and next weekend I'm going up there and they'll meet me off the bus. I hope to have my brakes done by then and maybe I'll get the car. I'm not holiding him to it though.


Something to look forward to though. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from Southern Indiana it is 86F here today and I am not doing much was up early to take DS to work came home cleaned the bathroom (fun....not) then crashed for a little more sleep.


Oh wow, that's 30'C, Hot!!! Spoke to DS in Vietnam today, they had 37'C!! He says they will be bringing coats with tem as out summer temps will feel really cold!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

My grand-dog Rico turned 12 today, he's a handsome lad. Don't you all think he looks a little like Sean Connery!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> My grand-dog Rico turned 12 today, he's a handsome lad. Don't you all think he looks a little like Sean Connery!


Happy Birthday Rico, give him a cuddle from me. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We hasd a good time qt Whitby. It was showery but then got out very warm. The fish and chips were to die for as usual. Fish, chips, peas, bread and butter and a pot of yorkshire tea $8.30....Certainly not robbed. I got some meat from the butchers and checked the charity (thrift) shops. We bought nothing.
> 
> Had a txt from DS to say hes got the brake shoes for my borrowed car and hes doing them tonight. Hes out tomorrow so I might just be staying at home this weekend, which wont do me any harm.
> 
> ...


Oh thank God for you, it never ceases to amaze me how you can pull a laugh out of me with just your phrasing lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> My grand-dog Rico turned 12 today, he's a handsome lad. Don't you all think he looks a little like Sean Connery!


What a handsome guy!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Got the three panels together for sweet peas quilt. . Might try to finish it by her birthday next month.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Sewing machine it's acting funny so it's taking forever.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Got the three panels together for sweet peas quilt. . Might try to finish it by her birthday next month.


That's beautiful. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's beautiful. xx


???? Thanks


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> *O.......M.........G!!!!!!* xxxx :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


I told dh that if we couldn't get rid of the rats, then we were moving. I was having a really terrible time, because my sense of smell is much more sensitive than his is, and I could smell a dead rat almost as soon as it died, but he couldn't smell it until 3 or 4 days later (and that was in the hot weather, the smell was disgusting). I did get a refurbished bathroom out of it though!!! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's awful!!!!! Glad you got rid of them and have been rat free! :sm02: xxxooo


I would have left, if it didn't happen. I was all set to move to Adelaide, without him, if necessary!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, that's 30'C, Hot!!! Spoke to DS in Vietnam today, they had 37'C!! He says they will be bringing coats with tem as out summer temps will feel really cold!


Nah ........ June that is relatively mild, depending on where one lives! Here that would be a warmish Spring day, but you are at the other end of the spectrum, when it comes to the colder winter ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> My grand-dog Rico turned 12 today, he's a handsome lad. Don't you all think he looks a little like Sean Connery!


He is beautiful, and definitely Sean Connery look a like!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Got the three panels together for sweet peas quilt. . Might try to finish it by her birthday next month.


That is gorgeous, can't wait to see it completed! xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, that's 30'C, Hot!!! Spoke to DS in Vietnam today, they had 37'C!! He says they will be bringing coats with tem as out summer temps will feel really cold!


Yep it is hot it got even hotter it went up to 91F, it sure will feel cold to them I bet you are getting excited now not much longer till they arrive is it?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> My grand-dog Rico turned 12 today, he's a handsome lad. Don't you all think he looks a little like Sean Connery!


He's gorgeous, happy birthday. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Got the three panels together for sweet peas quilt. . Might try to finish it by her birthday next month.


That's so cute, she'll love it. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny France, gks gone off to school and nursery so Mr P and l are going to visit some gardens, it's our last full day here.

We had a lovely day yesterday with all 3 gks. The boys were playing top trumps with gk3 reading out the numbers in English, LM2 had more fun with sorting out my threads. She was very careful at taking them out and putting them back. In the afternoon their cousin came over and they went in the pool and so did I. 
Happy Monday to everyone xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, Its once again monday and s and b. The weather seems to be autumn. Have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> My grand-dog Rico turned 12 today, he's a handsome lad. Don't you all think he looks a little like Sean Connery!


He's gorgeous.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> My grand-dog Rico turned 12 today, he's a handsome lad. Don't you all think he looks a little like Sean Connery!


It's those eyes, very 007! I bet he was popular with the ladies in him prime too!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Got the three panels together for sweet peas quilt. . Might try to finish it by her birthday next month.


Beautiful, I especially like the blinking owls!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yep it is hot it got even hotter it went up to 91F, it sure will feel cold to them I bet you are getting excited now not much longer till they arrive is it?


No, nine days!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France, gks gone off to school and nursery so Mr P and l are going to visit some gardens, it's our last full day here.
> 
> We had a lovely day yesterday with all 3 gks. The boys were playing top trumps with gk3 reading out the numbers in English, LM2 had more fun with sorting out my threads. She was very careful at taking them out and putting them back. In the afternoon their cousin came over and they went in the pool and so did I.
> Happy Monday to everyone xx


Lovely to have a splash in the pool when it's hot, lucky you!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from an overcast London!

I'm in a bit of trouble today.Yesterday, the back of my knee hurt, like the muscle was too tight. Put up with limping a bit all day but by the time I was ready to go to bed, I could hardly stand on it and the other one started to hurt too!! Had a very rough night, just couldn't get comfortable and getting up to go to the bathroom in the night was incredibly painful. DH dragged my crutches out of the garage and has been quite helpful this morning but, obviously, no zumba for me today. The crutches and moving about seem to have eased it quite a lot. There is quite a large swelling on the upper part of my knee so I have put a compression bandage on. 

Somehow, I have to get to my last ever meeting of my British Heart Foundation committee this afternoon, it is the AGM and I have resigned so need to hand over to some poor sap! I used to take the minutes but I find them a very cliquey bunch and I've done it for 15 years - enough!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an overcast London!
> 
> I'm in a bit of trouble today.Yesterday, the back of my knee hurt, like the muscle was too tight. Put up with limping a bit all day but by the time I was ready to go to bed, I could hardly stand on it and the other one started to hurt too!! Had a very rough night, just couldn't get comfortable and getting up to go to the bathroom in the night was incredibly painful. DH dragged my crutches out of the garage and has been quite helpful this morning but, obviously, no zumba for me today. The crutches and moving about seem to have eased it quite a lot. There is quite a large swelling on the upper part of my knee so I have put a compression bandage on.
> 
> Somehow, I have to get to my last ever meeting of my British Heart Foundation committee this afternoon, it is the AGM and I have resigned so need to hand over to some poor sap! I used to take the minutes but I find them a very cliquey bunch and I've done it for 15 years - enough!! xxxx


Oh dear, sorry about your knee, what were you up to Saturday night? Hope you get to your meeting this p.m. then that will be one less worry. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Hot and humid today with thunderstorms later. I went to sister's house on Saturday. We floated in their little pool. It isn't deep enough to do anything else, but it does have a nice set of stairs instead of a ladder to climb in and out. It's a salt-water pool, which is nice, you don't smell like chlorine and don't end up with a tye-dyed bathing suit if you forget to rinse your suit off. We had nice barbequed steaks on their new barbeque. They are giving us their old natural gas BBQ. Mum's little BBQ that she just got is going to Stuart for transporting the big BBQ from sister's to here. I already have natural gas at the house, just have to get a line along the house to the back to hook up the BBQ.
Yesterday was the knit-a-long get-together. I walked in on the first sitting. They were happy to do 2 rows in 2 hours. The second group were more advanced knitters and they made a little more progress. I'm in the midst of miles of garter.
We get 3 days of heat and humidity, until Wednesday when I take DD to the dentist and then the temperature drops.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an overcast London!
> 
> I'm in a bit of trouble today.Yesterday, the back of my knee hurt, like the muscle was too tight. Put up with limping a bit all day but by the time I was ready to go to bed, I could hardly stand on it and the other one started to hurt too!! Had a very rough night, just couldn't get comfortable and getting up to go to the bathroom in the night was incredibly painful. DH dragged my crutches out of the garage and has been quite helpful this morning but, obviously, no zumba for me today. The crutches and moving about seem to have eased it quite a lot. There is quite a large swelling on the upper part of my knee so I have put a compression bandage on.
> 
> Somehow, I have to get to my last ever meeting of my British Heart Foundation committee this afternoon, it is the AGM and I have resigned so need to hand over to some poor sap! I used to take the minutes but I find them a very cliquey bunch and I've done it for 15 years - enough!! xxxx


I hope you're feeling better soon. Can you get someone to look at it after your meeting?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Belated morning all, back to normal today so have been out logging until now. Had a wonderful day yesterday, it might sound boring to some, but got dinner, which was yummy even though I say so myself, then sat and knitted and watched TV the rest of the day. The farmer came in the afternoon to round up his sheep, so was log-free and sheep-free all day. Bliss. Back to reality today, still it was good while it lasted, but could do with some French sunshine, it's dull and threatening to rain today, can you bring some sunshine home with you please, Josephine? xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its once again monday and s and b. The weather seems to be autumn. Have a great day.


Wish I could send you some of my heat. Enjoy s and b.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, sorry about your knee, what were you up to Saturday night? Hope you get to your meeting this p.m. then that will be one less worry. xxxx


Good morning Barny! Have no idea how it happened, just started of with a dull ache and got progressively worse!! I shall get to that meeting by hook or by crook (oops, sheep reference, sorry!! :sm23: ) xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France, gks gone off to school and nursery so Mr P and l are going to visit some gardens, it's our last full day here.
> 
> We had a lovely day yesterday with all 3 gks. The boys were playing top trumps with gk3 reading out the numbers in English, LM2 had more fun with sorting out my threads. She was very careful at taking them out and putting them back. In the afternoon their cousin came over and they went in the pool and so did I.
> Happy Monday to everyone xx


Enjoy your last day in France. It sounds like you've had a wonderful time.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you're feeling better soon. Can you get someone to look at it after your meeting?


Tried to phone my doctor for an appointment, hung on for 15 minutes then gave up. I am driving to the meeting, thank goodness for automatics, then I may go up to the urgent care centre at the hospital, see how it goes! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Nah ........ June that is relatively mild, depending on where one lives! Here that would be a warmish Spring day, but you are at the other end of the spectrum, when it comes to the colder winter ????????????


I'd melt in your Spring!. But if you were up here, you'd be bundled up so much you couldn't move and I'd be running around in tank and shorts, in my lovely cool weather.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Got the three panels together for sweet peas quilt. . Might try to finish it by her birthday next month.


Beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> My grand-dog Rico turned 12 today, he's a handsome lad. Don't you all think he looks a little like Sean Connery!


That's a great picture and a handsome dog. Happy birthday Rico.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:
 

> Oh wow, that's 30'C, Hot!!! Spoke to DS in Vietnam today, they had 37'C!! He says they will be bringing coats with tem as out summer temps will feel really cold!


Peterborough was 31'C yesterday for the Knit-a-long,. And the yarn store doesn't have air conditioning. She does have an overhead fan that moves the hot air around. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive done some more knitting today. DS was at work this morning but him and DIL came down this afternoon. He is away with work Wednedsay until Friday and next weekend I'm going up there and they'll meet me off the bus. I hope to have my brakes done by then and maybe I'll get the car. I'm not holiding him to it though.


You know that you will have a car, as soon as they get it ready. Where will you go first?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> There are several people in my area who have bird feeders, and knowing that there are rats also in this area, I won't have them in my yard. Mainly because we endured a village of rats in our ceiling, we did finally get rid of them - we ended up wih a death count of 70 rats! First off, we used every kind of rat extermination products available to the general public, but the rats learnt to recognise them, and also remembered that those products were dangerous, so after a couple of times, they stopped taking the bait. We ended up getting a couple of traps from USA, and these traps were brilliant and also got rid of all of the rats, and we haven't had them since that time! ????????


We do keep the feeders up all year round in our backyard, but stop filling them in the spring. In the spring we put up the hummingbird and oriole feeders and fill them with sugar water for the summer. We have ant problems not rat problems. Between the cats and the opossums, there are very few rats and mice in our area. There is a mouse that makes it's winter house under our back step. The cats have not been able to reach it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're off early this morning to take a drive (long, long -- 8-10 -- hour drive) to Boise, Idaho, to take a look at a home on an airstrip. We plan to be back home sometime late Tuesday. Quick trip, but it will be nice to get away even if it's mostly in the car. I hope all is going well for every one of you. Love you all lots! xxxooo


I hope it is an enjoyable trip.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oooh lovely, I think my strategy of feeding DH just quick ready meals is sort of working. Don't think we will be doing logs today, he is dying. Well really he is just badly constipated but is acting as though it is the end of the world. :sm16: He won't let nature take its natural course but is trying to force issues!!! (He'd kill me if he knew I was discussing him here). Anyway I'm cooking a nice roast dinner and if he won't eat it I'll bin his, I'm getting hard. At least I might get a full day off although might disappear outside if he moans around too much. xxxx


Success, sort of. I hope you got your day off from the logs.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jacky but try telling her that. SHE is certainly living up to the name of Little Madam 2
> And this one borrowed Grandads. Xx


Two wonderful photos. That one would make anyone smile.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning Barny! Have no idea how it happened, just started of with a dull ache and got progressively worse!! I shall get to that meeting by hook or by crook (oops, sheep reference, sorry!! :sm23: ) xxxxx


See my message above, they are gone, gone, gone, he said he was going to shut them in a shed until he could move them far away. They haven't appeared yet today. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here they are Trish, I got the black ones and the nickel metallic, love them both!!!
> 
> http://www.hotter.com/gb/en/beam-sandals


Nice shoes. I need new shoes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're welcome any time. I shouldn't come just yet though you might find yourself logging. xx :sm23:


well you need someone to help with that. I thought of you yesterday when we were in Surrey and passed piles of ready cut logs for sale.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not half as much as I do :sm09: DH is threatening to get another load in after this lot is finished. xx :sm25: :sm25:


Can you threaten him too, like, he brings in another load of logs and he better learn how to fix his own meals? :sm07:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Tell me about it. The garage floor is full of wood waiting to be split and there is still some on the drive. And here I thought I was retired. xx :sm16: :sm16:


You really do need a serious talk with that man of yours. You come lecture mine and I'll lecture yours.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> See my message above, they are gone, gone, gone, he said he was going to shut them in a shed until he could move them far away. They haven't appeared yet today. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


That's good. They really are persistent critters.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Tried to phone my doctor for an appointment, hung on for 15 minutes then gave up. I am driving to the meeting, thank goodness for automatics, then I may go up to the urgent care centre at the hospital, see how it goes! xxx


I'll cross my fingers for you that it's something that will be taken care of quickly and easily.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> If you have to go, make sure you take your knitting! :sm17: xoxo


knitting at a landrover weekend? No chance! All that dirt. I took a book instead.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. People have been cranky on the road and created a snarl.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not half as much as I do :sm09: DH is threatening to get another load in after this lot is finished. xx :sm25: :sm25:


threaten back. Tell him it will just sit there in the way as you are not doing any more.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> My grand-dog Rico turned 12 today, he's a handsome lad. Don't you all think he looks a little like Sean Connery!


Much better looking than Sean Connery. That's another one of your brilliant photos. You really are very good. I just want to cuddle him.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an overcast London!
> 
> I'm in a bit of trouble today.Yesterday, the back of my knee hurt, like the muscle was too tight. Put up with limping a bit all day but by the time I was ready to go to bed, I could hardly stand on it and the other one started to hurt too!! Had a very rough night, just couldn't get comfortable and getting up to go to the bathroom in the night was incredibly painful. DH dragged my crutches out of the garage and has been quite helpful this morning but, obviously, no zumba for me today. The crutches and moving about seem to have eased it quite a lot. There is quite a large swelling on the upper part of my knee so I have put a compression bandage on.
> 
> Somehow, I have to get to my last ever meeting of my British Heart Foundation committee this afternoon, it is the AGM and I have resigned so need to hand over to some poor sap! I used to take the minutes but I find them a very cliquey bunch and I've done it for 15 years - enough!! xxxx


Well done! Get rid of all unnecessary work. I will eventually

I went to the Town Hall last Monday to talk with the lady who is paid lots of money to help with events. She has been there 18 months and this was the first time I met her. She expected me to tell her what I wanted, but I told her I am resigning as Event Organiser instead. She nearly had apoplexy as she knows how important to Worthing this weekend is! Watch this space.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, sorry about your knee, what were you up to Saturday night? Hope you get to your meeting this p.m. then that will be one less worry. xxxx


Do you know what you did to your leg June? Have you seen anybody about it. I don't like the sound of it at all.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Belated morning all, back to normal today so have been out logging until now. Had a wonderful day yesterday, it might sound boring to some, but got dinner, which was yummy even though I say so myself, then sat and knitted and watched TV the rest of the day. The farmer came in the afternoon to round up his sheep, so was log-free and sheep-free all day. Bliss. Back to reality today, still it was good while it lasted, but could do with some French sunshine, it's dull and threatening to rain today, can you bring some sunshine home with you please, Josephine? xx


That sounds like a wonderful day to me! It's dull and cloudy here as well. At least we had a sunny weekend. Stay in and knit again.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Tried to phone my doctor for an appointment, hung on for 15 minutes then gave up. I am driving to the meeting, thank goodness for automatics, then I may go up to the urgent care centre at the hospital, see how it goes! xxx


DO!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> See my message above, they are gone, gone, gone, he said he was going to shut them in a shed until he could move them far away. They haven't appeared yet today. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Fingers crossed. It would be nice to at least have that problem out of the way.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> See my message above, they are gone, gone, gone, he said he was going to shut them in a shed until he could move them far away. They haven't appeared yet today. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


a) Do you believe him? b) How creepy would it be if they broke out and found you again?!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll cross my fingers for you that it's something that will be taken care of quickly and easily.


Thanks dear! xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Something to look forward to though. xx


What she said. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well done! Get rid of all unnecessary work. I will eventually
> 
> I went to the Town Hall last Monday to talk with the lady who is paid lots of money to help with events. She has been there 18 months and this was the first time I met her. She expected me to tell her what I wanted, but I told her I am resigning as Event Organiser instead. She nearly had apoplexy as she knows how important to Worthing this weekend is! Watch this space.


Good on ya girl, now don't let anyone talk you out of it!! I said to the BHF chairman "No discussion and no persuasion, please"!!xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> My grand-dog Rico turned 12 today, he's a handsome lad. Don't you all think he looks a little like Sean Connery!


 :sm01: He is a handsome dog. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Do you know what you did to your leg June? Have you seen anybody about it. I don't like the sound of it at all.


No idea, it just all started on it's own with no encouragement from me but I will try and get to the UCC on the way home from the meeting, promise!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> ???? Thanks


I think it's lovely, too, Angela. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, sorry about your knee, what were you up to Saturday night? Hope you get to your meeting this p.m. then that will be one less worry. xxxx


The same from me, June. I hope it's feeling better now. Try to take it easy for a few days if you can. Sending healing hugs and much love. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> The same from me, June. I hope it's feeling better now. Try to take it easy for a few days if you can. Sending healing hugs and much love. xxxooo


Thank you Pam, I'm sure it all helps!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it is an enjoyable trip.


We made it here safe and sound around 8:30 last night. 500 miles. Great trip except the last 20 miles or so when it poured down rain. Even had quite a thunder and lightning storm after we got here. Off to look at a house today then back on the road again tomorrow to home. May try to find a yarn shop today. Most seem to be closed on Monday, though. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> well you need someone to help with that. I thought of you yesterday when we were in Surrey and passed piles of ready cut logs for sale.


Did you buy me a pressy? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> That sounds like a wonderful day to me! It's dull and cloudy here as well. At least we had a sunny weekend. Stay in and knit again.


Fat chance. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> a) Do you believe him? b) How creepy would it be if they broke out and found you again?!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm23: xxx


a) no and b) it wouldn't surprise me if they turn up again but they will have a walk a lot further to find us. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you buy me a pressy? xx :sm09: :sm09:


Sorry, the landrover was full of camping gear.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> a) no and b) it wouldn't surprise me if they turn up again but they will have a walk a lot further to find us. xxxx


but they wuv u.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> See my message above, they are gone, gone, gone, he said he was going to shut them in a shed until he could move them far away. They haven't appeared yet today. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Finally!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

June: Sitting here with Dreamweaver and both wishing and hoping that your leg is soon fine.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> June: Sitting here with Dreamweaver and both wishing and hoping that your leg is soon fine.


hugs and kisses to both of you!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> but they wuv u.


Mint sauce. xx :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone everyone. Haven't had my iPad for day or so. I have just read through. Had a quiet weekend DH has been really poorly over the weekend & even took to his bed, does seem better today thank goodness. I have realised how much he does for me. He does most of the cooking so at the weekend I had to do it. Seemed to take twice as long than it used to. I am so looking forward to having my back treatment!
My Claire has been down for lunch, haven't seen her since our holiday. My showed her a pattern of a scarf I want to make, but the time she went home I seem to have ordered the wool for it...for her, I've told her she can have it for a Christmas! Having Oscar stay tonight, baby is being collected when their parents come home, or DD is staying too. Should be up early in the morning.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barny, I saw this & sorry I thought of you. Someone has knitted them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Mint sauce. xx :sm23:


I like lamb with mint sauce. Thanks.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an overcast London!
> 
> I'm in a bit of trouble today.Yesterday, the back of my knee hurt, like the muscle was too tight. Put up with limping a bit all day but by the time I was ready to go to bed, I could hardly stand on it and the other one started to hurt too!! Had a very rough night, just couldn't get comfortable and getting up to go to the bathroom in the night was incredibly painful. DH dragged my crutches out of the garage and has been quite helpful this morning but, obviously, no zumba for me today. The crutches and moving about seem to have eased it quite a lot. There is quite a large swelling on the upper part of my knee so I have put a compression bandage on.
> 
> Somehow, I have to get to my last ever meeting of my British Heart Foundation committee this afternoon, it is the AGM and I have resigned so need to hand over to some poor sap! I used to take the minutes but I find them a very cliquey bunch and I've done it for 15 years - enough!! xxxx


Put some ice on it and elevate it, hope it feels better soon!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Barny, I saw this & sorry I thought of you. Someone has knitted them.


Those are to cute!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Okay I have to get around need to check on the vehicle for our trip next Monday (yay) then DS wants to have a go at getting his permit again!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an overcast London!
> 
> I'm in a bit of trouble today.Yesterday, the back of my knee hurt, like the muscle was too tight. Put up with limping a bit all day but by the time I was ready to go to bed, I could hardly stand on it and the other one started to hurt too!! Had a very rough night, just couldn't get comfortable and getting up to go to the bathroom in the night was incredibly painful. DH dragged my crutches out of the garage and has been quite helpful this morning but, obviously, no zumba for me today. The crutches and moving about seem to have eased it quite a lot. There is quite a large swelling on the upper part of my knee so I have put a compression bandage on.
> 
> Somehow, I have to get to my last ever meeting of my British Heart Foundation committee this afternoon, it is the AGM and I have resigned so need to hand over to some poor sap! I used to take the minutes but I find them a very cliquey bunch and I've done it for 15 years - enough!! xxxx


Not diagnosing you but once I had severe pain in the back of my knee while I was working in the hospital and the Dr on duty told me it was probably a "baker's cyst". It actually stopped me from walking. Lasted a day and then disappeared. Hope what ever it is bothering you, will disappear as well. xoxoxo
http://www.webmd.com/pain-management/tc/bakers-cyst-topic-overview


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Peterborough was 31'C yesterday for the Knit-a-long,. And the yarn store doesn't have air conditioning. She does have an overhead fan that moves the hot air around. :sm17:


Holy cow, what's going on out there! We're still only getting 13-15'C expected for the week. Wish I could send you some... xoox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> That's a great picture and a handsome dog. Happy birthday Rico.


He's loved by many on the island where daughter lives, not a leash dog as he's very street wise and follows her everywhere. I'm hoping he might retire with me when he can't live the boat life anymore.
And he "smiles" too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> a) no and b) it wouldn't surprise me if they turn up again but they will have a walk a lot further to find us. xxxx


But they may as you give them such a warm welcome! :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> We do keep the feeders up all year round in our backyard, but stop filling them in the spring. In the spring we put up the hummingbird and oriole feeders and fill them with sugar water for the summer. We have ant problems not rat problems. Between the cats and the opossums, there are very few rats and mice in our area. There is a mouse that makes it's winter house under our back step. The cats have not been able to reach it.


I'm hanging bird bells instead now, makes them work harder with less mess. Good until a Jay shows up and pounds them into pieces!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Not diagnosing you but once I had severe pain in the back of my knee while I was working in the hospital and the Dr on duty told me it was probably a "baker's cyst". It actually stopped me from walking. Lasted a day and then disappeared. Hope what ever it is bothering you, will disappear as well. xoxoxo
> http://www.webmd.com/pain-management/tc/bakers-cyst-topic-overview


Thanks honey, am waiting at the hospital now, we'll see if you're right!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> June: Sitting here with Dreamweaver and both wishing and hoping that your leg is soon fine.


Awwww, thanks girls, waiting to see a doctor now!! Xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Nice shoes. I need new shoes.


Those are nice shoes, I really like the metallic ones! Cushy and easy to get on Londy. That's a smart move getting 2 pair! I'm wearing Birkenstocks this year, very comfortable and are perfect for showcasing my mum's hand knit socks. I'm more "hippy" than you lol! :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Thanks honey, am waiting at the hospital now, we'll see if you're right!! Xxxx


Good luck kiddo, let's get you out of there and back home! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> a) Do you believe him? b) How creepy would it be if they broke out and found you again?!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm23: xxx


Sheep have a natural GPS built in don't you know! :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks honey, am waiting at the hospital now, we'll see if you're right!! Xxxx


I hope it's something that's easily fixed.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I think it's lovely, too, Angela. xxxooo


Ditto from me Angela, your very good at what you do!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> We made it here safe and sound around 8:30 last night. 500 miles. Great trip except the last 20 miles or so when it poured down rain. Even had quite a thunder and lightning storm after we got here. Off to look at a house today then back on the road again tomorrow to home. May try to find a yarn shop today. Most seem to be closed on Monday, though. :sm02: xxxooo


Hope your nest will be something you love where ever you find it! A lot of things are closed here on Mondays as well. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> June: Sitting here with Dreamweaver and both wishing and hoping that your leg is soon fine.


Now what are you two up too! :sm02:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought of a bakers cyst also. You were fortunate yours left so quickly. Now you mention new shoes and it makes me wonder if wearing new shoes every day put a kink in the knee making it react with pain. Hoping she is able to dance out of the hospital and on to her merry activities.


Islander said:


> Those are nice shoes, I really like the metallic ones! Cushy and easy to get on Londy. That's a smart move getting 2 pair! I'm wearing Birkenstocks this year, very comfortable and are perfect for showcasing my mum's hand knit socks. I'm more "hippy" than you lol! :sm02:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Same from me. I am in awe of your talent.


Islander said:


> Ditto from me Angela, your very good at what you do!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone everyone. Haven't had my iPad for day or so. I have just read through. Had a quiet weekend DH has been really poorly over the weekend & even took to his bed, does seem better today thank goodness. I have realised how much he does for me. He does most of the cooking so at the weekend I had to do it. Seemed to take twice as long than it used to. I am so looking forward to having my back treatment!
> My Claire has been down for lunch, haven't seen her since our holiday. My showed her a pattern of a scarf I want to make, but the time she went home I seem to have ordered the wool for it...for her, I've told her she can have it for a Christmas! Having Oscar stay tonight, baby is being collected when their parents come home, or DD is staying too. Should be up early in the morning.


You have a busy household Chris, hope you enjoy your time with baby. My DH still does little things to help and they are so appreciated as well. I sending good vibes that he gets back on his feet again and that you will get some relief for your back. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Rico, give him a cuddle from me. xx


He'd be good on sheep Barny. I'm still waiting for the last of my wood, hope your's is ending soon as well. Wish I could help you. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> knitting at a landrover weekend? No chance! All that dirt. I took a book instead.


Saxy you are a good sport to go along! DH would have loved an event like this as well. I'm hoping I can take him to a show and shine when the next one comes. Did you see anything you liked? xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Morning Jinx, hope your having a good day! xox


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> Now what are you two up too! :sm02:


We're headed over to the Botanic Gardens to walk off some of the calories we ate at the KAP (Knit-A-Palooza) at Defiance, OH this weekend. It's over 90F degrees out there so very similar to her Texas weather. We won't be out there long.

Here's a couple of photos from the Tea Luncheon for the Tea Party group on KnittingParadise. Stop in and chat.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Barny, I saw this & sorry I thought of you. Someone has knitted them.


Yes I saw those, I think they are cute and are the sort of sheep I can cope with. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> But they may as you give them such a warm welcome! :sm23: xxxxx


 :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Sheep have a natural GPS built in don't you know! :sm09:


That is true, it's called hefting here and certain breeds are known for it, especially Herdwicks. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> He'd be good on sheep Barny. I'm still waiting for the last of my wood, hope your's is ending soon as well. Wish I could help you. xoxo


Garage is full of unsplit logs but only 4 big ones that I can't move on the drive. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Those are nice shoes, I really like the metallic ones! Cushy and easy to get on Londy. That's a smart move getting 2 pair! I'm wearing Birkenstocks this year, very comfortable and are perfect for showcasing my mum's hand knit socks. I'm more "hippy" than you lol! :sm02:


I have a friend who wears nothing else but those particular Birkenstocks, she swears by the for comfort! If I bought two pairs, I got £25 off!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good luck kiddo, let's get you out of there and back home! xoxo


No doctor, just a nurse up at the so-called Urgent Care Centre. Well I needed urgent care but I didn't get any! Advised me to see my doctor (10 days wait for an appointment if you're lucky!) to be referred for an MRI scan, what a waste of two hours!! Not running down nurses, honestly but I needed more!! I did get a script for co-codomol so I suppose that's something!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Now what are you two up too! :sm02:


It'll probably hit the TV news shortly!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I thought of a bakers cyst also. You were fortunate yours left so quickly. Now you mention new shoes and it makes me wonder if wearing new shoes every day put a kink in the knee making it react with pain. Hoping she is able to dance out of the hospital and on to her merry activities.


Sadly, no. Maybe I'll be dancing tomorrow!! Perhaps I shouldn't have worn both pairs of sandals at the same time!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're headed over to the Botanic Gardens to walk off some of the calories we ate at the KAP (Knit-A-Palooza) at Defiance, OH this weekend. It's over 90F degrees out there so very similar to her Texas weather. We won't be out there long.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos from the Tea Luncheon for the Tea Party group on KnittingParadise. Stop in and chat.


That all looks wonderful and very civilised!! Wish I'd been there!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

So, my last committee meeting is behind me, just the minutes to type up and I'm done. Much to my surprise, the chairman, his wife and two other committee members all said they were finishing after the _next_ AGM, I wonder if I precipitated that!! I felt so sorry for the lady that actually works for the BHF, she hadn't a clue and promptly burst in to tears, then everyone was wiping their eyes - except me, tee-hee!!!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're headed over to the Botanic Gardens to walk off some of the calories we ate at the KAP (Knit-A-Palooza) at Defiance, OH this weekend. It's over 90F degrees out there so very similar to her Texas weather. We won't be out there long.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos from the Tea Luncheon for the Tea Party group on KnittingParadise. Stop in and chat.


Be safe in that heat now. Toronto is having a heat spell as well. What a lovely luncheon! Such care taken. It looks like you have a good turnout as well. Did they sell anything for your stash at the KAP?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Garage is full of unsplit logs but only 4 big ones that I can't move on the drive. xx


Do you split by hand like me or use a log splitter. As long as there aren't too many knots in them I do ok!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> No doctor, just a nurse up at the so-called Urgent Care Centre. Well I needed urgent care but I didn't get any! Advised me to see my doctor (10 days wait for an appointment if you're lucky!) to be referred for an MRI scan, what a waste of two hours!! Not running down nurses, honestly but I needed more!! I did get a script for co-codomol so I suppose that's something!! xxxx


I suppose as long as you're breathing they think you're ok. :sm25: Not acceptable care. Obviously you can't get a referral in Urgent Care for an MRI. So please run them down all you like, it shouldn't be this way!
Have you tried to call your Dr. for a "same day" appointment. Here they usually keep a few spots open for emergencies such as this. Worth giving it a try. If it is a bakers cyst I think most times they will go away.
Take your Codomol and let DH wait on you....or don't take your Comodol and have a glass of Rose. That will help with the anger!!! Sending comforting hugs. xoxox


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry, you are suffering. Advice to see a doctor is useless. If you wore both pair at the same time did you wear one pair on your hands?


London Girl said:


> Sadly, no. Maybe I'll be dancing tomorrow!! Perhaps I shouldn't have worn both pairs of sandals at the same time!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I just read you have a minority government in England. Same thing happened here last month. Should be interesting to see how they are all going to get along. The current Premier has already said she is expecting a vote of non confidence in the near future, and this could hail yet "another" election. I say throw them all out and start from scratch!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> No doctor, just a nurse up at the so-called Urgent Care Centre. Well I needed urgent care but I didn't get any! Advised me to see my doctor (10 days wait for an appointment if you're lucky!) to be referred for an MRI scan, what a waste of two hours!! Not running down nurses, honestly but I needed more!! I did get a script for co-codomol so I suppose that's something!! xxxx


Not good enough, a bit of harassing at the doctor's surgery needed. xxxx :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> So, my last committee meeting is behind me, just the minutes to type up and I'm done. Much to my surprise, the chairman, his wife and two other committee members all said they were finishing after the _next_ AGM, I wonder if I precipitated that!! I felt so sorry for the lady that actually works for the BHF, she hadn't a clue and promptly burst in to tears, then everyone was wiping their eyes - except me, tee-hee!!!


Good for you, you didn't weaken. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Do you split by hand like me or use a log splitter. As long as there aren't too many knots in them I do ok!


I use a manual log-splitter, I don't think I'd be safe with an axe, especially when DH keeps ordering wood. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> I use a manual log-splitter, I don't think I'd be safe with an axe, especially when DH keeps ordering wood. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Point taken! :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Point taken! :sm09:


I don't think he realises how close I come sometimes in just walking out. xx :sm03:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I feel bad when I read how hard this is for you. Seriously, what would happen if you said I cannot and will not do this any more. It takes more strength than I have. What did June say? No discussion, no pleading, no promises. Over and done, I resign!


Barn-dweller said:


> I don't think he realises how close I come sometimes in just walking out. xx :sm03:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from our last day in France. Once again we have had wall to wall sunshine. Visited a lovely chatea and sat by the river for a picnic. Met the gks from school. I am going to miss them but will see them in August when they come to the UK.
Have packed our bags and sat on the terrace with a glass of wine while the sun went down. X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from our last day in France. Once again we have had wall to wall sunshine. Visited a lovely chatea and sat by the river for a picnic. Met the gks from school. I am going to miss them but will see them in August when they come to the UK.
> Have packed our bags and sat on the terrace with a glass of wine while the sun went down. X


Idyllic, except for it being your last night, don't forget to bring the sunshine home with you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I feel bad when I read how hard this is for you. Seriously, what would happen if you said I cannot and will not do this any more. It takes more strength than I have. What did June say? No discussion, no pleading, no promises. Over and done, I resign!


He knows I won't walk out but this is definitely the last year my body can't take it any more, I shall tell him this is the last year. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Idyllic, except for it being your last night, don't forget to bring the sunshine home with you. xx


Putting it in my case now cx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Putting it in my case now cx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well it has been a hot (97F) day and DS was supposed to work by there schedule but the copy we had said he was off lucky we were at Walmart and he works right across the street so I took him over but he had on sandals so I had to drive 25 miles home get his socks and shoes and a copy of the schedule another 50 miles round trip to take them to him I am tired!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It'll probably hit the TV news shortly!!


Only because of Dreamweaver...she's such a bad influence.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That all looks wonderful and very civilised!! Wish I'd been there!! xxx


Wish you had been there too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> Be safe in that heat now. Toronto is having a heat spell as well. What a lovely luncheon! Such care taken. It looks like you have a good turnout as well. Did they sell anything for your stash at the KAP?


Not at the KAP....we had a swap table where we could take things for free. We also had a silent auction where there were some yarns up for bid; but what was really dangerous was the road trip to the SimplySocks yarn store in Ft. Wayne, IN where they gladly took our money.

http://www.simplysockyarn.com/


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from our last day in France. Once again we have had wall to wall sunshine. Visited a lovely chatea and sat by the river for a picnic. Met the gks from school. I am going to miss them but will see them in August when they come to the UK.
> Have packed our bags and sat on the terrace with a glass of wine while the sun went down. X


I'm sure they're going to miss you, too. Safe travels tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not at the KAP....we had a swap table where we could take things for free. We also had a silent auction where there were some yarns up for bid; but what was really dangerous was the road trip to the SimplySocks yarn store in Ft. Wayne, IN where they gladly took our money.
> 
> http://www.simplysockyarn.com/


I'm sure they did but what lovely yarn!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not at the KAP....we had a swap table where we could take things for free. We also had a silent auction where there were some yarns up for bid; but what was really dangerous was the road trip to the SimplySocks yarn store in Ft. Wayne, IN where they gladly took our money.
> 
> http://www.simplysockyarn.com/


Those prices don't surprise me for artisan dyed yarn. In the past I would spin and dye myself, but now many are buying mill spun natural skeins to dye, doubling or tripling their money. A good dyer is worth their weight, as bleeding skeins are not popular!
Lots of eye candy at SimplySocks and I bet you came home with something wonderful!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny France. Gks have just gone off to school. Gs3 didn't want to go as he understands we are hoing home, but ee will see them all again in August when they come over to the UK. Our boat doesn't leave until 4.30 so we will have a leisurely drive up and pick up some wine to bting home on the way.

June sorry to hear about your knees I hope you can get to the doctors today. X


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an overcast London!
> 
> I'm in a bit of trouble today.Yesterday, the back of my knee hurt, like the muscle was too tight. Put up with limping a bit all day but by the time I was ready to go to bed, I could hardly stand on it and the other one started to hurt too!! Had a very rough night, just couldn't get comfortable and getting up to go to the bathroom in the night was incredibly painful. DH dragged my crutches out of the garage and has been quite helpful this morning but, obviously, no zumba for me today. The crutches and moving about seem to have eased it quite a lot. There is quite a large swelling on the upper part of my knee so I have put a compression bandage on.
> 
> Somehow, I have to get to my last ever meeting of my British Heart Foundation committee this afternoon, it is the AGM and I have resigned so need to hand over to some poor sap! I used to take the minutes but I find them a very cliquey bunch and I've done it for 15 years - enough!! xxxx


Definitely time to hand in the reins, 15 years is a lllooooooonnnggg time, to be staying in a cliquey group, if one isn't part of the clique! ????????

Sorry about your knee, and I hope that you get relief from it soon! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd melt in your Spring!. But if you were up here, you'd be bundled up so much you couldn't move and I'd be running around in tank and shorts, in my lovely cool weather.


???????????????????? ........ you are right there, my fingers and toes would be blue as well! We did have a nice, warmish day today; and I actually was outside without jacket, or jumper! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We do keep the feeders up all year round in our backyard, but stop filling them in the spring. In the spring we put up the hummingbird and oriole feeders and fill them with sugar water for the summer. We have ant problems not rat problems. Between the cats and the opossums, there are very few rats and mice in our area. There is a mouse that makes it's winter house under our back step. The cats have not been able to reach it.


I would much prefer an ant problem, than a rat problem; because in this region, where there are rats, there are snakes ..... and although I do have an affinity for all reptiles, I would much prefer that the snakes make their homes elsewhere! That way, my dogs, my family and the snakes can all llve our lives in peace; without the risk of any of us dying!

With ants I just put cheap powder around anything I don't want them getting in, and use peppermint, or geranium oils inside my cupboards, or anywhere else they try to get into! Then they just stop coming inside my house, and that is the end of any adventurous creatures, until a new batch off mice are born somewhere near my yard. We always get the one, or two, young mice come in, and explore our house, but they don't stay long, as they can't find a food store! I think they are getting smarter, and heading off to the yards that have caged birds ....... I much prefer to see birds in their natural habitat, and able to fly free! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> knitting at a landrover weekend? No chance! All that dirt. I took a book instead.


Very sensible. Tonight I hope to begin spinning the final 200gm of the fleece for my winter long jacket, made to size! Soon I will be looking through my books, and see what pattern I like, then adapting it to work with the jacket design I like. It would probably take a while for me to make it, so it might be ready for next years cold season. ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well done! Get rid of all unnecessary work. I will eventually
> 
> I went to the Town Hall last Monday to talk with the lady who is paid lots of money to help with events. She has been there 18 months and this was the first time I met her. She expected me to tell her what I wanted, but I told her I am resigning as Event Organiser instead. She nearly had apoplexy as she knows how important to Worthing this weekend is! Watch this space.


Well done! If she is being paid a lot of money to help with events, why isn't she doing the organising? Just remember to remain resigned, otherwise you will gradually end up back in the saddle, working again!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sadly, no. Maybe I'll be dancing tomorrow!! Perhaps I shouldn't have worn both pairs of sandals at the same time!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Years ago, while I was still working, I had an extremely strange occurrence with my left knee, a disc shaped bruise appeared on my knee, then the next day my knee was almost 3 times the size it should have been, and I was unable to work, or walk, for all most a week! It was extremely painful also, but I really hope that your knee recovers much faster than mine did! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So, my last committee meeting is behind me, just the minutes to type up and I'm done. Much to my surprise, the chairman, his wife and two other committee members all said they were finishing after the _next_ AGM, I wonder if I precipitated that!! I felt so sorry for the lady that actually works for the BHF, she hadn't a clue and promptly burst in to tears, then everyone was wiping their eyes - except me, tee-hee!!!


How often does the committee change members? There is always someone else to pick up the batons, and run with them, they won't have to shut down!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I am all caught up again, and now I need to make myself some food, and I might catch some one tonight, as I have slept a lot today, due to a mild virus which I am hoping will not become full blown! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a dull, cloudy Wales, have been busy in the kitchen so am not doing THAT this morning. Foot down and stubborn mood on. Not sure what I am going to do but it will be something sitting down. The ironing is waiting - tough, the house needs cleaning - tough and loads of other things I'm sure I should be doing but again - tough.
Have a safe trip home Josephine, the sea crossing should be a bit calmer this time, I wonder if Bentley has missed you or has been too spoilt to notice you've been gone. Hope the knee is better June if not go and have a 'sit-in' at the doctors until someone sees you, don't forget your knitting. Everyone else have a great day, see you all later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I suppose as long as you're breathing they think you're ok. :sm25: Not acceptable care. Obviously you can't get a referral in Urgent Care for an MRI. So please run them down all you like, it shouldn't be this way!
> Have you tried to call your Dr. for a "same day" appointment. Here they usually keep a few spots open for emergencies such as this. Worth giving it a try. If it is a bakers cyst I think most times they will go away.
> Take your Codomol and let DH wait on you....or don't take your Comodol and have a glass of Rose. That will help with the anger!!! Sending comforting hugs. xoxox


Hi Trish, tried to ring the doctor yesterday, hung on for 10 minutes, no reply! Have just rung again this morning and I have a phone appointment this afternoon, if he thinks I sound bad enough, he will invite me round for a consultation!! Fingers crossed, although, wouldn't you know it, it's a bit better this morning!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sorry, you are suffering. Advice to see a doctor is useless. If you wore both pair at the same time did you wear one pair on your hands?


Yes, and walked on all fours!! No wonder I'm sore!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I just read you have a minority government in England. Same thing happened here last month. Should be interesting to see how they are all going to get along. The current Premier has already said she is expecting a vote of non confidence in the near future, and this could hail yet "another" election. I say throw them all out and start from scratch!


I agree!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I use a manual log-splitter, I don't think I'd be safe with an axe, especially when DH keeps ordering wood. xx :sm15: :sm15:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from our last day in France. Once again we have had wall to wall sunshine. Visited a lovely chatea and sat by the river for a picnic. Met the gks from school. I am going to miss them but will see them in August when they come to the UK.
> Have packed our bags and sat on the terrace with a glass of wine while the sun went down. X


So glad you had such a lovely time, it sounds as though it has done you good!! Have a safe and pleasant journey home! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> He knows I won't walk out but this is definitely the last year my body can't take it any more, I shall tell him this is the last year. xx


Tell him now while you are feeling so exhausted and angry! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Saxy you are a good sport to go along! DH would have loved an event like this as well. I'm hoping I can take him to a show and shine when the next one comes. Did you see anything you liked? xoxo


The two landrovers we took are both mine. The only thing I saw that I liked was the ice cream van, but he was expensive.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> You have a busy household Chris, hope you enjoy your time with baby. My DH still does little things to help and they are so appreciated as well. I sending good vibes that he gets back on his feet again and that you will get some relief for your back. xoxo


Thanks Trish!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well it has been a hot (97F) day and DS was supposed to work by there schedule but the copy we had said he was off lucky we were at Walmart and he works right across the street so I took him over but he had on sandals so I had to drive 25 miles home get his socks and shoes and a copy of the schedule another 50 miles round trip to take them to him I am tired!


I hope they agreed that they were in the wrong after all that, you poor thing! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Only because of Dreamweaver...she's such a bad influence.


Sounds like she has completely recovered from all her trials then, yay!!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I agree!!


So do I, have no faith in the government at all now.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not at the KAP....we had a swap table where we could take things for free. We also had a silent auction where there were some yarns up for bid; but what was really dangerous was the road trip to the SimplySocks yarn store in Ft. Wayne, IN where they gladly took our money.
> 
> http://www.simplysockyarn.com/


Oh, WOW!!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Definitely time to hand in the reins, 15 years is a lllooooooonnnggg time, to be staying in a cliquey group, if one isn't part of the clique! ????????
> 
> Sorry about your knee, and I hope that you get relief from it soon! ????????????


Thanks Judi, I hope so too, it's very frustrating when you can hardly move!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So, my last committee meeting is behind me, just the minutes to type up and I'm done. Much to my surprise, the chairman, his wife and two other committee members all said they were finishing after the _next_ AGM, I wonder if I precipitated that!! I felt so sorry for the lady that actually works for the BHF, she hadn't a clue and promptly burst in to tears, then everyone was wiping their eyes - except me, tee-hee!!!


I have a horrible feeling that that is what will happen when I tell the committee I cannot do events any more.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish, tried to ring the doctor yesterday, hung on for 10 minutes, no reply! Have just rung again this morning and I have a phone appointment this afternoon, if he thinks I sound bad enough, he will invite me round for a consultation!! Fingers crossed, although, wouldn't you know it, it's a bit better this morning!! xxx


Your knee is obviously not right so lay it on a bit (or lot) when you talk to the doctor. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sorry, you are suffering. Advice to see a doctor is useless. If you wore both pair at the same time did you wear one pair on your hands?


She actually wore the left from one pair and the right from the other. Very fetching.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I have a horrible feeling that that is what will happen when I tell the committee I cannot do events any more.


What's that quote, oh yes, just say NO. xx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Years ago, while I was still working, I had an extremely strange occurrence with my left knee, a disc shaped bruise appeared on my knee, then the next day my knee was almost 3 times the size it should have been, and I was unable to work, or walk, for all most a week! It was extremely painful also, but I really hope that your knee recovers much faster than mine did! xoxo


I strongly suspect that this is a recurrence of an old knee problem and I also suspect that this time I might have to get it fixed properly! :sm14:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't think he realises how close I come sometimes in just walking out. xx :sm03:


Personally I think you should. I'm sure he would survive.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> He knows I won't walk out but this is definitely the last year my body can't take it any more, I shall tell him this is the last year. xx


So sorry you are having to put up with all this. Hope your DH starts to listen to you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> How often does the committee change members? There is always someone else to pick up the batons, and run with them, they won't have to shut down!


Oh I think they will! There have been no newbies on this committee since I joined, 15 years ago, nobody ever thought ahead and tried to recruit new, younger members, very short sighted!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I am all caught up again, and now I need to make myself some food, and I might catch some one tonight, as I have slept a lot today, due to a mild virus which I am hoping will not become full blown! ????????


I hope you can avoid that too Judi! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> She actually wore the left from one pair and the right from the other. Very fetching.


ooh, I didn't think of that, that's a great, eye-catching idea, thanks Saxy!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I strongly suspect that this is a recurrence of an old knee problem and I also suspect that this time I might have to get it fixed properly! :sm14:


Hasn't got anything to do with your accident when you hurt your leg. Your Dr's surgery sounds worst than ours! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish, tried to ring the doctor yesterday, hung on for 10 minutes, no reply! Have just rung again this morning and I have a phone appointment this afternoon, if he thinks I sound bad enough, he will invite me round for a consultation!! Fingers crossed, although, wouldn't you know it, it's a bit better this morning!! xxx


that always happens!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What's that quote, oh yes, just say NO. xx :sm15:


I have to. It is not only making me ill but it isn't being done properly.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, had my GS stay last night. The elder GS was asleep early & woke up at 7.30, his little bro went to bed, then got up & thought it was part-time! Ended up asleep on my we had great fun getting him into his travel cot. My DD came back here from her concert & slept in the sofa, it's been like a dormetry here! She's now out in my garden chopping down next doors shrubs which are over-grown into ours. 
Hope you all have a good day, happy crossings Purple! Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 21'C (70'F). A thunderstorm just rushed through and I can see patches of blue sky already. It will be 24'C (75'F) this afternoon which is cooler than the last few days, but it will still be humid. 
Did a few rows of knitting last night.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, had my GS stay last night. The elder GS was asleep early & woke up at 7.30, his little bro went to bed, then got up & thought it was part-time! Ended up asleep on my we had great fun getting him into his travel cot. My DD came back here from her concert & slept in the sofa, it's been like a dormetry here! She's now out in my garden chopping down next doors shrubs which are over-grown into ours.
> Hope you all have a good day, happy crossings Purple! Xx


That's nice that DD is doing some gardening for you. Enjoy the rest of your family time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, I hope so too, it's very frustrating when you can hardly move!! xxx


I hope you can get that looked at soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish, tried to ring the doctor yesterday, hung on for 10 minutes, no reply! Have just rung again this morning and I have a phone appointment this afternoon, if he thinks I sound bad enough, he will invite me round for a consultation!! Fingers crossed, although, wouldn't you know it, it's a bit better this morning!! xxx


Then sound really bad on the phone. I have some strong onions here that would have me weeping in seconds.
Still have it looked at even if it is better. It may be better because you haven't been moving much, and will get worse again when you start walking again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, cloudy Wales, have been busy in the kitchen so am not doing THAT this morning. Foot down and stubborn mood on. Not sure what I am going to do but it will be something sitting down. The ironing is waiting - tough, the house needs cleaning - tough and loads of other things I'm sure I should be doing but again - tough.
> Have a safe trip home Josephine, the sea crossing should be a bit calmer this time, I wonder if Bentley has missed you or has been too spoilt to notice you've been gone. Hope the knee is better June if not go and have a 'sit-in' at the doctors until someone sees you, don't forget your knitting. Everyone else have a great day, see you all later. xx


Keep your foot down until he listens to you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I am all caught up again, and now I need to make myself some food, and I might catch some one tonight, as I have slept a lot today, due to a mild virus which I am hoping will not become full blown! ????????


I hope you fight the bug.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Very sensible. Tonight I hope to begin spinning the final 200gm of the fleece for my winter long jacket, made to size! Soon I will be looking through my books, and see what pattern I like, then adapting it to work with the jacket design I like. It would probably take a while for me to make it, so it might be ready for next years cold season. ????????????????


It's good to plan ahead. I have two sweaters that I have some pieces finished. I won't be working on them again until it's cooler, but hopefully next spring, I'll have 2 sweaters for the spring weather.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I would much prefer an ant problem, than a rat problem; because in this region, where there are rats, there are snakes ..... and although I do have an affinity for all reptiles, I would much prefer that the snakes make their homes elsewhere! That way, my dogs, my family and the snakes can all llve our lives in peace; without the risk of any of us dying!
> 
> With ants I just put cheap powder around anything I don't want them getting in, and use peppermint, or geranium oils inside my cupboards, or anywhere else they try to get into! Then they just stop coming inside my house, and that is the end of any adventurous creatures, until a new batch off mice are born somewhere near my yard. We always get the one, or two, young mice come in, and explore our house, but they don't stay long, as they can't find a food store! I think they are getting smarter, and heading off to the yards that have caged birds ....... I much prefer to see birds in their natural habitat, and able to fly free! ????????


I haven't tried peppermint for the ants. 
I'd try to keep snakes away from the yard too. We only have one poisonous snake and it lives on a couple islands up in Georgian Bay so I don't come anywhere near them. I have had cats bring snakes home, wrapped around their neck. My one male cat emptied out a snake den, and when he ran out of snakes, he started bringing home big earthworms. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The grandfather just chimed and the rain has stopped so it's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I applaud your attitude. Today is a sit down day for you and do not let anyone change your mind about that!


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, cloudy Wales, have been busy in the kitchen so am not doing THAT this morning. Foot down and stubborn mood on. Not sure what I am going to do but it will be something sitting down. The ironing is waiting - tough, the house needs cleaning - tough and loads of other things I'm sure I should be doing but again - tough.
> Have a safe trip home Josephine, the sea crossing should be a bit calmer this time, I wonder if Bentley has missed you or has been too spoilt to notice you've been gone. Hope the knee is better June if not go and have a 'sit-in' at the doctors until someone sees you, don't forget your knitting. Everyone else have a great day, see you all later. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I can see how walking like that would be hard on your knee. ;^) Hope doctor invites you for an appointment to get to the root of your problem.


London Girl said:


> Yes, and walked on all fours!! No wonder I'm sore!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm sure they did but what lovely yarn!


It is --- have you ever been over to that store.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So sorry you are having to put up with all this. Hope your DH starts to listen to you.


Me, too, Barny. Definitely tell him. If he doesn't listen or blows you off, it's time to do some walking for a bit and shake him up that you are very serious about all this. Sending more comforting and supportive hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh I think they will! There have been no newbies on this committee since I joined, 15 years ago, nobody ever thought ahead and tried to recruit new, younger members, very short sighted!!


Definitely short sighted of them. :sm03: Hope the doctor will help you out today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, had my GS stay last night. The elder GS was asleep early & woke up at 7.30, his little bro went to bed, then got up & thought it was part-time! Ended up asleep on my we had great fun getting him into his travel cot. My DD came back here from her concert & slept in the sofa, it's been like a dormetry here! She's now out in my garden chopping down next doors shrubs which are over-grown into ours.
> Hope you all have a good day, happy crossings Purple! Xx


Sounds like a fun (?) time! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like she has completely recovered from all her trials then, yay!!! xxx


She talked me into the ice cream store and chocolate shop and then a yarn shop after a walk in the Botanic Garden. She appears to be doing well and is so glad to be free of the wound vacuum. We (I) still have to remind her that she's not supposed to be carrying, lifting, moving, sliding, etc.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She talked me into the ice cream store and chocolate shop and then a yarn shop after a walk in the Botanic Garden. She appears to be doing well and is so glad to be free of the wound vacuum. We (I) still have to remind her that she's not supposed to be carrying, lifting, moving, sliding, etc.


That's a great update on her. Yes, it's probably a challenge keeping her from doing too much. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from ouistreham, just boarded the boat and having coffee and cake. X


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from ouistreham, just boarded the boat and having coffee and cake. X


sounds good to me. It should be a nice smooth trip.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, Ive been to over 60's and won 50pence!!!!! Please dont send any begging letters because refusal might course offence...Havent been on much for a day or two, Ive been ok, just felt quiet. I'm back now though and I'll have to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You know that you will have a car, as soon as they get it ready. Where will you go first?


probably ASDA :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive been to over 60's and won 50pence!!!!! Please dont send any begging letters because refusal might course offence...Havent been on much for a day or two, Ive been ok, just felt quiet. I'm back now though and I'll have to catch up.


you're back! For goodness sake stop all that noise! Joking. Seriously, all of us have times when we need to just be quiet, and it's bound to happen to you ATM. 
I WAS going to ask for a sub, which of course I was never intending to repay, but.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope it's something that's easily fixed.


I think it might be to do with your new sandals....?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is --- have you ever been over to that store.


No not that one but me and Kinky want to do our own yarn crawl soon!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No not that one but me and Kinky want to do our own yarn crawl soon!


Who you calling Kinky? ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Still on ferry. Another 90 mins before we dock. Can see the coast in the distance. Sea lovely and calm and bright sunshine. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Still on ferry. Another 90 mins before we dock. Sea lovely and calm and bright sunshine. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Still on ferry. Another 90 mins before we dock. Sea lovely and calm and bright sunshine. Xx


Oops double post and I've not been drinking xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive been to over 60's and won 50pence!!!!! Please dont send any begging letters because refusal might course offence...Havent been on much for a day or two, Ive been ok, just felt quiet. I'm back now though and I'll have to catch up.


Hello Susan. Lots of coastline on the horizon xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Who you calling Kinky? ????????????


I literally just read that and then saw your post, that was on my phone stupid phone I meant Linky!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been to my appointments I got my cpap machine (roll on bed time) and went to the doctor about my shoulder, he thinks I could have a small tear in the rotator he put cortisone injection in and wants me to do therapy for 4 weeks hhhhhmmmm if it has a tear is therapy really a good idea I'm just wondering out loud on this post but it just seems to me it could make it worse, what do I know though I'm not the doctor......????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I literally just read that and then saw your post, that was on my phone stupid phone I meant Linky!!


I know you did xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Home and tucked up in bed with Bentley purri g loudly night night xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Home and tucked up in bed with Bentley purri g loudly night night xx


Night night glad you made it home!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies it is officially going to be a long summer......
> 
> The steroids have caused me again to not be able to sleep in the past Two days I have slept 4 hrs I am wound tighter than a drum!


That is horrid. I don't have that reaction to steroids, but it obvious they bother you. Can they give you a sleeping pill? I use Valarian Root over the counter and it does help me with sleep. You can't keep functioning on so little...

As to the hot summer, back from Ohio and Chicago today and summer has definitely hit TX. The heat index is going to be over 100 to 105 all week. Guess I'll be hiding in the house!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well my DH IS NOT good at being ill. He says he feels better today. We was rushed out of the hosp & not given any anti-bs except for an injection. I'm sure he needs them. I'll get him to the Drs later but first I'm off to St. Thomas' today, its 6.30am.


Hope it was one BIG shot then, because antibiotics are definitely needed for that....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> It's 3:32am here and I'm UP again. Back neck and shoulder. Geez Louise!
> I got my tomatoes in the ground but no cages at the store we went to.
> I'm tired but I seem to be on a weird schedule that I gotta fix.
> Jynx my heart breaking for the situation with your mom but, if you don't go see her you will regret it later no matter how it goes. My guess is she will be happy to see you.


I'm sure you're right... We will definitely see her when we go back up North this summer but I'm not going anywhere by car for that long until after i see the Dr. in a few weeks. With this heat, I want to get the room ready for the kittens and get them very soon so they aren't out in the heat. They are so young, we won't be able to leave them like we do when they are older and established.

Sorry you are hurting. All that planting must stir up your shoulder and neck too! Gerry has been busy while I was gone and added 3 new planters, some more flowers and has painted the top of my little carved table. Hope it is a primer....

Wish we could send you some cages. I see them everywhere here... Lowe's? Surely you now someone with an in..... :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I've just caught up..
Welcome home purple.
Susan good job on the winnings , don't spend it all in one place love lol.
Londy hope they have a solution to your knee, maybe it's just fluid retention on the knee but if that's the case there's a reason somewhere.
Had sweet pea Saturday all night it was great. Pic to follow..
Spent today learning how to do tattoos and getting two new tattoos from dd1.. those pics to follow too.
Thanks for all the compliments ladies, you sure know how to make me blush.. aww shucks ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Tattoos dd1 did on my wrist and ankle.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm sure you're right... We will definitely see her when we go back up North this summer but I'm not going anywhere by car for that long until after i see the Dr. in a few weeks. With this heat, I want to get the room ready for the kittens and get them very soon so they aren't out in the heat. They are so young, we won't be able to leave them like we do when they are older and established.
> 
> Sorry you are hurting. All that planting must stir up your shoulder and neck too! Gerry has been busy while I was gone and added 3 new planters, some more flowers and has painted the top of my little carved table. Hope it is a primer....
> 
> Wish we could send you some cages. I see them everywhere here... Lowe's? Surely you now someone with an in..... :sm17: :sm17:


She should.......can't imagine who though :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Machine is on going to try to sleep now!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Tattoos I did on dd1's ankle for and stomach... These are the first ones I ever did y'all, it was terrifying to think I would mess it up or hurt her. The stomach one hurt she said but she loves them lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Machine is on going to try to sleep now!!


Gnite sis sleep well, love you


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Gnite sis sleep well, love you


Goodnight love you too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This sounds as though you are reciting my history I know it's hard but you have nothing to reproach yourself about. xx


You're right. It is what it is and we all do the best we can....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> A yard in UK up north is all concrete, not a yard like you have. :sm23:


Many, many years ago, my great uncle in Portland, Oregon was tired of yard work so he concreted his back yard and painted it green. :sm04:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:41 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Rain again. Yesterday the breeze blowing to the front porch was so cold that I could see my breath. I smoked a turkey on Sunday and managed to kill another bird. I'm sticking to pork and beef.
> I went to the LYS in Bowmanville on Saturday trying to replace the bamboo tip that I snapped. She didn't have my size so I ended up buying a small set of Chiagoo Interchangeables as they were the only she had that had the right size. Why have I never tried Chiagoo before. I'm in love with these needles. And I saw some Sirdar colourwheel yarn that jumped into my bag too. I've been knitting happily.


What a yummy day at the yarn store for you!!!

Rookie took me to two lovely yarn stores while in Chicago, but I was the model of restraint with just one book, two balls of linen/cotton blend, one ball of lace weight and one circular needle with 9 inch cable to try for socks... She had so many different needles to try out at the KAP that I finally found a style I like and she also gave me 3 to make it possible to do 2 socks at a time. (There may have been a satchel full of yarn and a couple books from the exchange table but they don't count since they aren't unpacked yet!)

Sure wish you could send dome of your weather my way. We will be high 90's with a temp index well over 100 all week.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I never got to see the Manchester performances yesterday. After advertising it all week and asking for donations for the people affected, at the last minute the promoters decided to make the broadcast pay-per-view. I've also heard on the TV that they will be selling downloads of the performances. The TV can't even show clips from it.


 We were able to watch it here without paying.... I was delighted to see such a huge turnout.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My brother and I can only be in the same room if we've had drinks. He's a happy drunk and a miserable person the rest of the time. I'll probably would have trouble with him if he had anything to do with mum's future care as he is the cheapest, most penny-pinching person I've ever known. I've already talked to my sister and BIL about future arrangements for mum and have not included my brother in the discussions. So long as it doesn't cost him money, I think he would be fine with whatever my sister and I decide.
> Do go and visit you mum when you can, Jynx. A few months before my grandfather died, we rented a vehicle and traveled to Iowa to visit him. My sister had an infection and had to stop to pee every 2 hours so it was an extended journey, but I'm glad that we went.


You are smart to have settled future plans with your sister. Your brother will be glad to be out of the responsibility and the money.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. My body clock is still on French time but the boys are still fast asleep. X


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its sunny here and Ive already got my sheets in the washer. Wow... nothing planned today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its sunny here and Ive already got my sheets in the washer. Wow... nothing planned today.


Good morning Gorgeous. I'm off food shopping and then must do some washing. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and 12'C (54'F). It's sunny today with a chance of showers later. The humidity is gone.
Knit Night was nice last night. Some of the old-timers showed up and we had some laughs. We even did a little knitting. I missed "Knit-in-public" day. It was on Saturday, but I was just as happy to be in my sister's pool.
I'm off today to take DD to the dentist. He gives her gas so she can't take the bus home on her own.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its sunny here and Ive already got my sheets in the washer. Wow... nothing planned today.


Laundry time is my time to knit. I'm waiting for the stuff to finish in the machine anyway.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. My body clock is still on French time but the boys are still fast asleep. X


Bella's meowing to say hello, or she wants her breakfast. Not sure which yet. I'd rather be Bentley.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a yummy day at the yarn store for you!!!
> 
> Rookie took me to two lovely yarn stores while in Chicago, but I was the model of restraint with just one book, two balls of linen/cotton blend, one ball of lace weight and one circular needle with 9 inch cable to try for socks... She had so many different needles to try out at the KAP that I finally found a style I like and she also gave me 3 to make it possible to do 2 socks at a time. (There may have been a satchel full of yarn and a couple books from the exchange table but they don't count since they aren't unpacked yet!)
> 
> Sure wish you could send dome of your weather my way. We will be high 90's with a temp index well over 100 all week.


I've been told that sock needles and sock yarn don't count anyways as socks are a necessity. At least they are up here.
I got some cotton/linen balls that I want to try. I just need to stop signing up for knit-a-longs for a while. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Tattoos dd1 did on my wrist and ankle.


I like the sewn heart. That's appropriate.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm sure you're right... We will definitely see her when we go back up North this summer but I'm not going anywhere by car for that long until after i see the Dr. in a few weeks. With this heat, I want to get the room ready for the kittens and get them very soon so they aren't out in the heat. They are so young, we won't be able to leave them like we do when they are older and established.
> 
> Sorry you are hurting. All that planting must stir up your shoulder and neck too! Gerry has been busy while I was gone and added 3 new planters, some more flowers and has painted the top of my little carved table. Hope it is a primer....
> 
> Wish we could send you some cages. I see them everywhere here... Lowe's? Surely you now someone with an in..... :sm17: :sm17:


Kitties...Your life will be different for a while with young kittens. I loved it when our's were little.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Home and tucked up in bed with Bentley purri g loudly night night xx


I'm sure he's happy that you are home.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been to my appointments I got my cpap machine (roll on bed time) and went to the doctor about my shoulder, he thinks I could have a small tear in the rotator he put cortisone injection in and wants me to do therapy for 4 weeks hhhhhmmmm if it has a tear is therapy really a good idea I'm just wondering out loud on this post but it just seems to me it could make it worse, what do I know though I'm not the doctor......????


Yay, now you can sleep.
I'm not so sure that exercise would be good for a tear. I would think rest would heal it better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Ok, Bella really wants her breakfast now so I'm signing off to look after my kitteh.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hasn't got anything to do with your accident when you hurt your leg. Your Dr's surgery sounds worst than ours! Hope you feel better soon.


I don't think so but who knows?!! It's a lot better than it was thanks, in fact I am going out to lunch with my DD shortly and I may not even take the crutches!! I'm sad to think that my doctor surgery is under such pressure, it used to be so efficient and friendly and they had about eight doctors at one time and always same day appointments! Now there are only three and they are obviously really struggling! :sm03: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The grandfather just chimed and the rain has stopped so it's time for me to go.
> Everyone have a great day.


I hope you put the bins out!! xxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning, again just, from a glorious sunny Wales, thank you Josephine, is it ours to keep or are we just borrowing it? Been out in the garage all morning as I didn't do any logs yesterday so have to catch up a bit today. Not sure if there are more on the agenda, DH is hinting about grass cutting. I not very politely told him to go forth and multiply, which didn't go down too well, he wants the grass cut her can cut it.
Still no sheep but I was looking out the window teatime yesterday and saw a fox coming out of the field opposite and strolling down the lane. You don't see them very often in the daylight. Well must try and catch up now, glad the knee is better June but it still needs looking into. See you later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She talked me into the ice cream store and chocolate shop and then a yarn shop after a walk in the Botanic Garden. She appears to be doing well and is so glad to be free of the wound vacuum. We (I) still have to remind her that she's not supposed to be carrying, lifting, moving, sliding, etc.


So glad you had fun together and ice cream and chocolate sound like a great idea!! x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. My body clock is still on French time but the boys are still fast asleep. X


One happy and content cat, Mum and Dad are back. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> probably ASDA :sm16:


You sure know how to live it up!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think it might be to do with your new sandals....?


Don't _you_ start!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oops double post and I've not been drinking xx


Thought you'd got stuck out there 90 miles from home for a minute there, glad that isn't the case!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I literally just read that and then saw your post, that was on my phone stupid phone I meant Linky!!


Oh, how disappointing!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been to my appointments I got my cpap machine (roll on bed time) and went to the doctor about my shoulder, he thinks I could have a small tear in the rotator he put cortisone injection in and wants me to do therapy for 4 weeks hhhhhmmmm if it has a tear is therapy really a good idea I'm just wondering out loud on this post but it just seems to me it could make it worse, what do I know though I'm not the doctor......????


I suppose, maybe with the right sort of therapy....? You like to think they know what they are talking about!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Home and tucked up in bed with Bentley purri g loudly night night xx


Welcome home!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just seen the news, the tower block in West London going up in flames is horrendous.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nyitz8catz said:


> I'm sure he's happy that you are home.


I think so we've been purred at and rubbed round all morning. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Afternoon, had an exciting 24 hours. As I have been moaning to you all my leg doesn't seem to be working well. I phoned our dr yesterday & she told me to go to hosp immediately as I may have a clot. It is also a symptom of my back condition so off I went with claire as my bodyguard. I had so many tests, one of the blood tests showed there was a problem, nearly got to spend the night. Well back this morning before 9 to see another dr. Came home for an hour or so then back up there for an urgent scan on my leg. What with my DH & I we certainly are thankful that we won't be getting a bill. 
Binky hope the mask works for you. I haven't used mine for a couple of days I am feeling sleepy! Back to the mask tonight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. My body clock is still on French time but the boys are still fast asleep. X


What a sweet picture.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its sunny here and Ive already got my sheets in the washer. Wow... nothing planned today.


I like those kind of days. I'm doing the putting away from the weekend, some laundry, and getting my consulting work done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't think so but who knows?!! It's a lot better than it was thanks, in fact I am going out to lunch with my DD shortly and I may not even take the crutches!! I'm sad to think that my doctor surgery is under such pressure, it used to be so efficient and friendly and they had about eight doctors at one time and always same day appointments! Now there are only three and they are obviously really struggling! :sm03: :sm25:


Hope you are on the mend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad you had fun together and ice cream and chocolate sound like a great idea!! x


I bought some Belgian covered orange creams that are wonderful. I can't tell my DD that I can get them locally or she'll stop getting them for me on her international travels.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Tattoos I did on dd1's ankle for and stomach... These are the first ones I ever did y'all, it was terrifying to think I would mess it up or hurt her. The stomach one hurt she said but she loves them lol


You're bonkers - but very brave!! xxxxxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sure he's happy that you are home.


Sorry I told you to put your trash out yesterday, I somehow got a day behind in my catch up!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon, had an exciting 24 hours. As I have been moaning to you all my leg doesn't seem to be working well. I phoned our dr yesterday & she told me to go to hosp immediately as I may have a clot. It is also a symptom of my back condition so off I went with claire as my bodyguard. I had so many tests, one of the blood tests showed there was a problem, nearly got to spend the night. Well back this morning before 9 to see another dr. Came home for an hour or so then back up there for an urgent scan on my leg. What with my DH & I we certainly are thankful that we won't be getting a bill.
> Binky hope the mask works for you. I haven't used mine for a couple of days I am feeling sleepy! Back to the mask tonight.


Oh dear, so sorry to hear all that, when do you find out what's wrong? Hope they can get you sorted really quickly !! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Now your have done it. I was confused what day it was when I was taking my daily vitamins. I thought it was Wednesday, but remember June saying take out the trash bins yesterday. So I reasoned if yesterday was Wednesday then today is Thursday. Are you sure it is not Thursday?


London Girl said:


> Sorry I told you to put your trash out yesterday, I somehow got a day behind in my catch up!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon, had an exciting 24 hours. As I have been moaning to you all my leg doesn't seem to be working well. I phoned our dr yesterday & she told me to go to hosp immediately as I may have a clot. It is also a symptom of my back condition so off I went with claire as my bodyguard. I had so many tests, one of the blood tests showed there was a problem, nearly got to spend the night. Well back this morning before 9 to see another dr. Came home for an hour or so then back up there for an urgent scan on my leg. What with my DH & I we certainly are thankful that we won't be getting a bill.
> Binky hope the mask works for you. I haven't used mine for a couple of days I am feeling sleepy! Back to the mask tonight.


Not the best sort of excitement but it looks, at last, although you might be getting some decent attention, hope all goes well. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone. Another lovely summer day. I went over to the airport this morning, but now I'm stuck in the office.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning I slept ok last night due to they started my machine at 5 and it just didn't seem like I was getting enough air so I have made some calls to see if they can fix that......otherwise I feel half way decent today!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:



> Now your have done it. I was confused what day it was when I was taking my daily vitamins. I thought it was Wednesday, but remember June saying take out the trash bins yesterday. So I reasoned if yesterday was Wednesday then today is Thursday. Are you sure it is not Thursday?


No I am sure it's Wednesday...........right? I hope so or I have lost a day and really need to get moving on sorting out what to pack...we leave Monday!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

There must be a ton of different machines that work entirely different. As you know I am confused, do not even know what day it is. 
They start your machine? Isn't it set to automatic pressure adjustments to increase and decrease as you need it?


binkbrice said:


> Good morning I slept ok last night due to they started my machine at 5 and it just didn't seem like I was getting enough air so I have made some calls to see if they can fix that......otherwise I feel half way decent today!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No I am sure it's Wednesday...........right? I hope so or I have lost a day and really need to get moving on sorting out what to pack...we leave Monday!


Yes it is Wednesday as there is WI tonight. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon, had an exciting 24 hours. As I have been moaning to you all my leg doesn't seem to be working well. I phoned our dr yesterday & she told me to go to hosp immediately as I may have a clot. It is also a symptom of my back condition so off I went with claire as my bodyguard. I had so many tests, one of the blood tests showed there was a problem, nearly got to spend the night. Well back this morning before 9 to see another dr. Came home for an hour or so then back up there for an urgent scan on my leg. What with my DH & I we certainly are thankful that we won't be getting a bill.
> Binky hope the mask works for you. I haven't used mine for a couple of days I am feeling sleepy! Back to the mask tonight.


Sorry to hear that Chris, hope you and your DH can both get the right treatment very quickly. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think so we've been purred at and rubbed round all morning. Xxx


Such a cutie


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon, had an exciting 24 hours. As I have been moaning to you all my leg doesn't seem to be working well. I phoned our dr yesterday & she told me to go to hosp immediately as I may have a clot. It is also a symptom of my back condition so off I went with claire as my bodyguard. I had so many tests, one of the blood tests showed there was a problem, nearly got to spend the night. Well back this morning before 9 to see another dr. Came home for an hour or so then back up there for an urgent scan on my leg. What with my DH & I we certainly are thankful that we won't be getting a bill.
> Binky hope the mask works for you. I haven't used mine for a couple of days I am feeling sleepy! Back to the mask tonight.


Sorry to hear all that Chris, hopefully you will be feeling better soon


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've been told that sock needles and sock yarn don't count anyways as socks are a necessity. At least they are up here.
> I got some cotton/linen balls that I want to try. I just need to stop signing up for knit-a-longs for a while. :sm17:


I keep telling myself that, too, but I continue to sign up for them. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just seen the news, the tower block in West London going up in flames is horrendous.


I saw that last night and it's horrible! :sm03:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think so we've been purred at and rubbed round all morning. Xxx


Happy guy!!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon, had an exciting 24 hours. As I have been moaning to you all my leg doesn't seem to be working well. I phoned our dr yesterday & she told me to go to hosp immediately as I may have a clot. It is also a symptom of my back condition so off I went with claire as my bodyguard. I had so many tests, one of the blood tests showed there was a problem, nearly got to spend the night. Well back this morning before 9 to see another dr. Came home for an hour or so then back up there for an urgent scan on my leg. What with my DH & I we certainly are thankful that we won't be getting a bill.
> Binky hope the mask works for you. I haven't used mine for a couple of days I am feeling sleepy! Back to the mask tonight.


I hope they get it figured out soon. I hope your DH is better. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.ilesfuneralhomes.com/obituary/Andrea-Punky-Conway/Clive-IA/1733781

I just learned of my cousin's passing on Monday. She was a fantastic person. She and I plus two other cousins were the flower girls at my uncle's first mass after being ordained a priest in 1956. We didn't see much of each other during our growing up years with her in California and me in Iowa, but I do recall a conversation where we wanted to exchange lives. She did end up in Iowa and raised seven children. She will be missed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ilesfuneralhomes.com/obituary/Andrea-Punky-Conway/Clive-IA/1733781
> 
> I just learned of my cousin's passing on Monday. She was a fantastic person. She and I plus two other cousins were the flower girls at my uncle's first mass after being ordained a priest in 1956. We didn't see much of each other during our growing up years with her in California and me in Iowa, but I do recall a conversation where we wanted to exchange lives. She did end up in Iowa and raised seven children. She will be missed.


I'm so sorry, Jeanette. Many condolences to all of you and comforting hugs. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry, Jeanette. Many condolences to all of you and comforting hugs. xxxooo


Thanks, Pam. How are things in your world?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ilesfuneralhomes.com/obituary/Andrea-Punky-Conway/Clive-IA/1733781
> 
> I just learned of my cousin's passing on Monday. She was a fantastic person. She and I plus two other cousins were the flower girls at my uncle's first mass after being ordained a priest in 1956. We didn't see much of each other during our growing up years with her in California and me in Iowa, but I do recall a conversation where we wanted to exchange lives. She did end up in Iowa and raised seven children. She will be missed.


Sorry for your loss


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for your essages. Back from hosp again! I had a scan on my leg which hurt so much! There were no clots showing up, thank goodness, the dr I saw thinks it's definitely my spine causing my leg to swell. Just hope that the injections I'm due to have will help. If not it looks like they are going to suggest surgery again☹☹☹


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Now your have done it. I was confused what day it was when I was taking my daily vitamins. I thought it was Wednesday, but remember June saying take out the trash bins yesterday. So I reasoned if yesterday was Wednesday then today is Thursday. Are you sure it is not Thursday?


Hehehehe!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning I slept ok last night due to they started my machine at 5 and it just didn't seem like I was getting enough air so I have made some calls to see if they can fix that......otherwise I feel half way decent today!


Yay!! So glad you're finally going to get some sleep, see you when you come out of hibernation!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it is Wednesday as there is WI tonight. Xx


Isn't it singing on Wednesday?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ilesfuneralhomes.com/obituary/Andrea-Punky-Conway/Clive-IA/1733781
> 
> I just learned of my cousin's passing on Monday. She was a fantastic person. She and I plus two other cousins were the flower girls at my uncle's first mass after being ordained a priest in 1956. We didn't see much of each other during our growing up years with her in California and me in Iowa, but I do recall a conversation where we wanted to exchange lives. She did end up in Iowa and raised seven children. She will be missed.


That's a wonderful obituary and I'm so sorry for your loss dear xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Pam. How are things in your world?


Things are ok. Just got back from a quick trip to Boise to look at a house and some other possible options. No decision made yet, though. Still working through the process of Sound Transit acquiring our property. It's all a bit stressful but I'm trying hard to go with Flo. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for your essages. Back from hosp again! I had a scan on my leg which hurt so much! There were no clots showing up, thank goodness, the dr I saw thinks it's definitely my spine causing my leg to swell. Just hope that the injections I'm due to have will help. If not it looks like they are going to suggest surgery again☹☹☹


Everything crossed for those jabs to work, glad there was no sign of clots!!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Everything crossed for those jabs to work, glad there was no sign of clots!!! xxx


Me, too, Chris. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for your essages. Back from hosp again! I had a scan on my leg which hurt so much! There were no clots showing up, thank goodness, the dr I saw thinks it's definitely my spine causing my leg to swell. Just hope that the injections I'm due to have will help. If not it looks like they are going to suggest surgery again☹☹☹


I've got everything crossed for you. I hope more surgery isn't on the cards.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay!! So glad you're finally going to get some sleep, see you when you come out of hibernation!! xxxxx


Absolutely. You have a lot of catching up to do, and you'll feel so much better for it.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You're bonkers - but very brave!! xxxxxxx :sm23:


Teeheehee yes . . She wanted something hand drawn by me and I wanted the same from her. 
We're a strange pair lol.. 46 and getting tattoos lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Everything crossed for those jabs to work, glad there was no sign of clots!!! xxx


What she said !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ilesfuneralhomes.com/obituary/Andrea-Punky-Conway/Clive-IA/1733781
> 
> I just learned of my cousin's passing on Monday. She was a fantastic person. She and I plus two other cousins were the flower girls at my uncle's first mass after being ordained a priest in 1956. We didn't see much of each other during our growing up years with her in California and me in Iowa, but I do recall a conversation where we wanted to exchange lives. She did end up in Iowa and raised seven children. She will be missed.


So sorry to hear that rookie. Hugs to you.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. My body clock is still on French time but the boys are still fast asleep. X


So cute! Hope you get adjusted soon ????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Isn't it singing on Wednesday?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx :sm16:


Yes but either side of WI. How's your knees xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's a wonderful obituary and I'm so sorry for your loss dear xxxxxxx


She was a very special lady!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Things are ok. Just got back from a quick trip to Boise to look at a house and some other possible options. No decision made yet, though. Still working through the process of Sound Transit acquiring our property. It's all a bit stressful but I'm trying hard to go with Flo. xxxooo


I hope it gets settled soon.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like the sewn heart. That's appropriate.


Thanks ????


----------

